
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
niallwingham
Apsis Labs | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | REMOTE,
[http://www.apsis.io/jobs](http://www.apsis.io/jobs)

We are a small design & development company working as a fully distributed
team. We offer retirement and health benefits, a competitive salary, an
unlimited vacation and parental leave policy, and a 20-hour work week.

We are hiring:

1\. A full-stack software developer, with interest and experience in user
interface design

2\. A project/business manager, to help with various non- or semi-technical
aspects of our business

We are committed to building a diverse, welcoming, and respectful workplace,
and we encourage applications from all genders, races, ages, and backgrounds.

More details and application forms are at
[http://www.apsis.io/jobs](http://www.apsis.io/jobs).

~~~
adrianpike
> 20-hour work week

Wowza, that's amazing. I'd love to grab a coffee sometime and pick your brain
on how it's working and any pitfalls you've found - I'd love to be able to
implement something like that in my next startup.

~~~
ncallaway
Sure, if you're in Seattle I'd be happy to meet up. We also get to the bay
area fairly frequently.

~~~
Azkar
I'd love to take you up on this offer as well... sdm350 at gmail

------
smd4
Douglas Lab at UCSF ([http://bionano.ucsf.edu/](http://bionano.ucsf.edu/)) |
Software Developer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE SALARY:80k-120k

Our biomedical research lab is developing software tools for the nascent field
of bionanotechnology. Our long-term goal is to develop targeted cancer
therapeutics. To that end, we are learning to repurpose and engineer life's
building blocks (DNA, RNA, proteins) to create atomically precise
nanostructures that self-assemble into prescribed shapes and devices.

We are seeking a full-time software developer to help extend our computer-
aided design tool Cadnano ([http://cadnano.org/](http://cadnano.org/)) with
several new features, in particular, 2D and 3D views for designing
biomolecules as well as integrating structural data derived from cryo-EM and
molecular dynamics simulation. Experience with PyQt and 3D CAD/CAM preferred.

We work at the interface of molecular biology, biophysics, and computer
science. Biology knowledge is not required, but the position offers an
excellent opportunity to learn about biotech, synthetic biology, and related
disciplines.

Apply at
[https://goo.gl/forms/ZeZxikT8YtZ5Xfj92](https://goo.gl/forms/ZeZxikT8YtZ5Xfj92)

------
AntiRush
Blackstorm | Engineer | SALARY: $140k - $220k | San Francisco Bay area (SF) |
Tokyo, Japan | VISA REMOTE

Blackstorm is building the world's most advanced javascript game engine, among
other cool products like an IDE (js.io) We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game engine on a small team of 3-4 folks.
Blackstorm has raised more then $30M, and we have more than a million users
per engineer at the company.

For flavor: our last project was to use redux as a server state timeline for
10M+ active players; before that we used code mods to port it from our
propriety module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects coming
up, such as first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and
API documentation, a facial tracking/AR engine, and a react-powered webgl-
based UI system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating.

Our technologies engine have already been in front of tens of millions of
users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high leverage
position, and very senior. We welcome remote for certain folks, because we're
looking to build the best small engineering team in the world.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email keela@blackstormlabs.com

Subject: Blackstorm Engineering: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

~~~
psyc
I see I'm not the only one who's had a bad experience with these
shapeshifters. No wonder they have to keep changing their name. Blackstorm aka
Weeby aka Game Closure. They wasted my time. They do NOT want to hire for
remote, and will try to talk you out of it. They are NOT offering the salaries
they claim.

~~~
gothrowaway
They're also "js.io":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240175)

Nothing adds up.

I've never heard of their products before. And they've been around for a heck
of a long time in these boards with these salaries, and there was no SEC Form
D's back then.

Also, check this out: [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/blackstorm-
labs](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/blackstorm-labs)

They claim to have 33.5M funding. It's been 9 months, I can't find the SEC
filing.

There is "news" about Game Closure raising 12.5 Million, but I can't find an
SEC filing.

Weeby, can't find a anything.

> I can see how you’d be bummed spending the time without the expected
> outcome...

I think a lot of "honest people" have contacted these guys on these threads
over the past year.

They mention on their website
([http://www.weeby.co/jobs.html](http://www.weeby.co/jobs.html))

> Hand-optimized assembly drawing routines for arm6/7 > Create a particle
> engine which maps to webgl shaders, pure Javascript, or optimized C >
> Rebuild backwards compatible Android APIs > Context-aware code parser for
> automatic internationalization & localization code parser > Analytics
> platform, terabytes of data every week, real-time processing. > Scale real-
> time notifications and chat to hundreds of millions of game players > Create
> a particle engine which maps to webgl shaders, pure Javascript, or optimized
> C

Meanwhile, look at their weeby's GitHub:
[https://github.com/weebygames](https://github.com/weebygames)

Terabytes of data from what? Hundreds of Millions of users?

Look at their games:
[http://www.weeby.co/games.html](http://www.weeby.co/games.html). Some of them
were also taken off the store. Others have less than 100 ratings total.

"The item you've requested is not currently available in the U.S. store."

And let's see game closure:
[https://github.com/gameclosure](https://github.com/gameclosure), here, they
actually have something that's not a fork:
[https://github.com/gameclosure/native-
android](https://github.com/gameclosure/native-android)

It appears they were outsourcing. In addition, they were hiring programmers in
Vietnam: [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/tappy-pte--
ltd-#/ent...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/tappy-pte--ltd-#/entity)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12407125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12407125)

But what about js.io?

> js.io is a new IDE for HTML5 Apps / Games, AR, VR, Minecraft mods, Arduino,
> IoT, and more, targeting javascript as a common language. We provide
> developers their own persistent container, a beautiful end-to-end
> development experiences, r remote-over-LTE (sic) debugging, one click
> publishing, and carefully polished community support.
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12204213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12204213)

So... where's the IDE for Minecraft mods, Arduino, IoT... it seems to be an
IDE that does everything! Through javascript, remember: "Cross-compiling
javascript to other languages and vice versa". OK? Where is it?
[https://github.com/blackstormlabs](https://github.com/blackstormlabs)?
[https://github.com/weebygames](https://github.com/weebygames)? I see forked
repos of Flask and React. How is that going to get you transpiling for
Minecraft mods, arduino and IoT? Let alone the abstraction to the API's.

Take a look at the "js.io":
[https://github.com/gameclosure/js.io](https://github.com/gameclosure/js.io).
It even links to js.io in the description.

> js.io is a multi-platform package management and module system for
> JavaScript. js.io modules can be evaluated in a JavaScript runtime (e.g.
> node.js) or precompiled into a single package for use on the client side.

Here's the game "dev kit" (the real js.io?) they were touting so highly?
[https://github.com/gameclosure/devkit](https://github.com/gameclosure/devkit)

It hasn't been updated in over a year, but it does have 600+ stars. No sign of
the millions of players, no hand-optimized asm drawing routines, context-aware
code parsers or terabyte analytic platforms.

Nothing adds up.

I look forward to an explanation of where these SEC filings for Game Closure,
Weeby and Blackstorm are at. Also, where are the "terabytes of data every
week, real-time processing" analytics. The "hundreds of millions of game
players". Where are the hard core "Hand-optimized assembly drawing routines".

~~~
throwaway81737
I'm disappointed they haven't even tried to respond to any of this, and the
poster appears to be "Tom" who's apparently the CoFounder.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
fairfield-b950a53b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-fairfield-b950a53b/)

------
anamexis
Verba Software | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, SALARY:100-150k |
[https://www.verbasoftware.com/](https://www.verbasoftware.com/)

Verba Software tackles textbook affordability through radical transparency. We
work with more than 350 colleges and universities of all sizes to reach over
3.1 million students each term, with software for students, professors and
bookstores. Our success means we need to grow and we’re looking for talented
engineers. We work in a beautiful exposed-brick office two blocks west of
Union Square in Downtown San Francisco. We are a small, open and friendly
company. We currently use Ruby, Javascript, ES6 and Coffeescript, and layer on
Rails, React, Backbone, Node, MySQL, AWS, and Chef, but we’re always open to
using the best tech.

Please email a cover letter and resume to jobs@verbasoftware.com . Our process
is: 1 hour culture and technical phone screen -> 4 hour on-site interview ->
offer. Thanks!

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Fullstack Software Engineers, Designers |
Washington DC, San Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time |
$100k-$160k+ + equity + benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants
in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically
improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that the services
our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same
way, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about working here:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

------
predman_mat
MarketAccessTransformation |
[http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com](http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com)
| Cambridge, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time |
Python/Django/PostgreSQL/Angular | Junior and Senior Full Stack Developers |
£30-£50k

Market Access Transformation revolutionizes the way advice is exchanged
between healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the
investment community.

I am looking to strengthen the technical team which develops the RPR platform
in-house. In the short-term, we will be using Python, Django and PostgreSQL on
the back-end, Javascript and AngularJS on the front-end, all deployed on AWS.

Initially, we are recruiting for 2 positions:

* Junior full-stack developer

* Senior full-stack developer

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take no more than 1
hour); 30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful. For more
information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/](https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. predman at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
djeezi
Innovate42 | Front-end Engineer | London, UK | Onsite, Full-Time | £32-40k +
1-2% equity | innovate42.com

Our mission is to help companies consistently deliver outstanding customer
service. We achieve that by delivering a unified platform for product, order
and subscription management in Salesforce. We currently focus on media
companies - The Economist is a paying customer. The founders are ex-GoCardless
(YC S11) and Zuora.

We utilise the Lightning Aura framework, Salesforce’s most recent open source
component framework designed to deliver dynamic multi-platform web
applications. Lightning uses JavaScript on the client side and looks very
similar to React. Check out the Aura framework
[https://github.com/forcedotcom/aura](https://github.com/forcedotcom/aura) or
give it a try yourself
[https://trailhead.salesforce.com/modules/lex_dev_lc_basics](https://trailhead.salesforce.com/modules/lex_dev_lc_basics).

We’re looking at hiring our first front-end engineer to start scaling our
platform. You’ll work with Daniel, our Chief Architect & cofounder. Why you
should join:

\- You want to shape the product of a small bootstrapped startup

\- You like enterprise software

\- You like customer feedback

Position offer £32-40k + 1-2% equity. Flexible working hours and great
equipment. Interested in chatting? Email hello@innovate42.com.

------
tonydiv
BlockSchool | Kids Coding Instructors | REMOTE ONLY

Description: BlockSchool is the 1st online coding school for kids ages 7+, and
we teach students in 3 countries (US, China, and India). We are hiring young
teachers from top 100 US colleges who are (1) AMAZING with kids, (2) engineers
(don't need to be a software engineer though), and (3) available to teach 10
hours per week. Each class is scheduled, 40 minutes long, and requires a
stable Internet connection.

Our curriculum combines Puzzle, a Scratch-like language, with a 3D block world
similar to Minecraft. While in alpha, we use Code.org and Scratch too.

*Pay is $30 per hour, and some equity, even though you won't be a full-time employee.

Here's a video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApjTV1iseHE&t=5s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApjTV1iseHE&t=5s)

Technologies: You must be extremely comfortable teaching/using Scratch mainly.
Certain advanced students will require you to know JavaScript too.

Contact: tony[AT@]block[dot]school

Website: [http://block.school](http://block.school)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer | $120k - $150k + equity | Los Angeles + SF |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is developing tools for deploying modern enterprise software. We
are looking to connect with backend developers with Golang experience and
people interested in pushing the capabilities of Docker, Kubernetes and Swarm.

The Backend Engineer role will be working on the core of our product.

In this role you'd be working closely with an experienced team. We have
openings for a wide range of experience levels. So if you are passionate about
what we're working on you could be a great fit.

We're also hiring a Solutions Architect, Support Specialist and Front End
Engineer. Feel free to reach out about those roles as well.

Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical | Lead Engineer | Philadelphia, PA | FULL TIME, ONSITE, SALARY:
$110k-$160k, oncoramedical.com

\- Lead Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- Customer Solutions Manager/Engineer

Oncora Medical is building data‐driven clinical decision support tools for
radiation oncologists. Our stack utilizes state-of-the-art data aggregation
pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation treatment data, and patient
outcomes data. Our research team works directly with clinicians to develop
accurate, interpretable predictive models of clinical events. We present this
information to physicians through intuitive and interactive visualizations
that help them make smarter, more confident clinical decisions. If you want to
work on software that solves a real clinical need and directly helps cancer
patients, Oncora is the place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

~~~
ishfuseini
The Customer Solutions Manager/Engineer isn't available on the website. Is
there a job description available?

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (72!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have great opportunities in
our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently Ruby/Rails,
JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

Here's a condensed list of current vacancies in our engineering organisation:

* Senior Data scientist

* Full-stack engineers

* Senior operations engineer

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York | ONSITE, SALARY:90-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a
mission to disrupt the $60 Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-
quality, personalized and manufactured on demand. Also, we just raised Series
A ($8.1m) from Shasta Ventures.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customized products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimizing
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

~~~
Animats
Soylent for dogs?

~~~
andrest
More like real food for dogs. Should you run low on Soylent you can indulge
yourself. Tastes a bit like meatloaf. It's made from human-grade ingredients
so it's safe to nab some from your dog as long as she doesn't notice.

------
arjenschat
Cliperado | Senior Engineers | Amsterdam | FULL TIME , ONSITE, SALARY:
€48k-€60k, cliperado.com \- Senior backed engineer \- Senior frontend engineer

Cliperado is looking for great engineers, who also like to think about why and
what they are building and iterate over the solution a couple of times to make
something that actually makes sense, both from a user and from a technical
point.

So the pitch goes something like this: (needs some work though)

If you’ve ever created an online service, you know how much work it is to put
screenshots in your documentation. You know it makes your service way easier
to understand, reduces your churn and even increases signups. But it is just
too much manual labor to keep the shots up to date.

We are creating a solution to fix this and it is coming along pretty nicely.

Our stack includes PHP, Python, VueJS, MySQL, Docker, Selenium, Browser
Extensions, Bugs, Performance Issues and a sense of humor.

If you have any questions or you are interested - Please reach out to me
arjen@cliperado.com

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!).

Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- (Frontend) Web Developer

\- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

~~~
kazamos
I spent too much time in your hiring process: I did the screening, the home
assignment and the technical interview with the co-founder (Yann, which is the
poster I think). But you didn't took the time (1 min) to give me an answer or
to follow back after the technical interview! You said we'll get back to you
in 3 days, but now it's more than 1 month.

Beware before applying! Other users in HN reported the same thing in previous
who is hiring threads

~~~
nawre
That's why I skip companies asking for an unpaid take home assignment
altogether. I have a job, responsibilities at my current job, it simply isn't
worth my time.

------
ayw
Scale API (YC S16) | ML & Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time | $100,000-$120,000 + Equity 0.25%-1.5%

Scale API is looking for software engineers and machine learning engineers to
join our team of 10. Scale API is an API for human intelligence. Our mission
is to bring human intelligence to software applications. By combining machine
learning and a human workforce, we're actively bridging the gap between what
software can do and what humans can do. Our current clients include Alphabet
(Google), Uber, Procter & Gamble, Houzz, and many more.

Why you should join:

\- We're working on a core problem for our decade - bringing human
intelligence to software

\- We are growing exceptionally quickly and have amazing investors. We are an
extremely promising startup for our size.

\- We're a talented team with experience from Dropbox, Quora, Snapchat,
Facebook, Palantir, MIT, Harvard, and CMU.

Email careers@scaleapi.com with your GitHub and LinkedIn profiles

------
nickbracko
NearSt | Senior Full Stack Developer | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE |
£40k-£60k

Our mission is to get people all around the world back into high street shops.

Today our site and app lets you shop from over 100 quality high street
retailers for 1-hour delivery or click&collect in London.

We love building interesting things in JavaScript. We take a dash of React, a
pinch of Redux and sprinkle it over NodeJS APIs. It's then thrown into a
Docker container and baked in Codeship CI for a few minutes until it comes out
in Kubernetes – all golden brown. We're deploying something unique so we're
always keen to stretch our technology for it to give us more.

We're looking for a Senior Full-Stack Developer to join our team. More details
are available at [https://near.st/careers](https://near.st/careers), or email
careers@near.st

------
lwakefield
Tictail | Software Engineers | NYC, New York and Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time
| ONSITE

We here at Tictail are building the world's most used and loved ecommerce
platform. Tictail was founded five years ago in Stockholm, Sweden, where the
platform was built from the ground up to support independent brands across the
world in running their business. Since then Tictail has built a marketplace to
support our brands, opened an office in NYC and grown to support hundreds of
thousands of brands and millions of products.

Our frontend is built on top of React, Express and Webpack where we work hard
to stay on the bleeding edge. Our backend is largely written as Flask services
in Python where we use technology like PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Redis,
nginx, HAProxy, and Chef. Everything runs on top of AWS. Above all, we value
the right tool for the job.

Who we are looking for:

* You are comfortable moving across, up, down, in and out of the stack - but we don't expect you to be a specialist in everything

* You take pride in your work but care most of all about getting your code in front of users

* You care about building something real – something that helps people all over the world grow their own business from their passion

We are hiring for the following positions:

* iOS Engineer (STO)

* Senior Backend Engineer (STO)

* Growth Engineer (NYC)

~~~
lwakefield
Silly me, missed some of the copy as I pasted it across:

Please apply to your preferred location and position here:
[http://tic.tl/2rbnRl4](http://tic.tl/2rbnRl4) and then email me at
lawrence+hnmay17@tictail.com and I will make sure that we give it the proper
HN treatment :)

Our interview process usually involves a phone screening, a take home
assignment followed by an onsite interview where we will talk about the
assignment and do a little pair programming.

------
styrmis
Mystery Applicant | Full Stack Ruby/Rails Developer (£45-60k p.a.) | Bath,
England | ONSITE, REMOTE

Mystery Applicant is looking for a Full Stack Ruby/Rails Developer (onsite or
remote within the UK) to join our technical team. We might be small but we are
agile and leaders in candidate experience measurement. We provide analytics to
some of the world’s largest and most well known employers. We are growing and
have some exciting product enhancements to bring to market. That’s where you
come in.

This is a great opportunity to join our team and make your mark. If you’re
interested then get in touch using the application form, ideally with links to
some of your code (including test code), and we’ll set up a time to chat.

[https://mysteryapplicant.workable.com/jobs/489994](https://mysteryapplicant.workable.com/jobs/489994)

 __* No agencies please __ _

------
seanhirata
Contrast | Lead Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Salary: $90k-110k, Onsite

Contrast is an incubating business at Cogo Labs
([https://www.cogolabs.com/](https://www.cogolabs.com/)). We’re working on a
budgeting tool at SmartSavings.io to tackle a huge problem: nearly half of
Americans have less than $400 in savings.

We’re looking for a engineer to lead the development of this product. You’d be
the tech lead on the ground floor of a new company, but with the support
(design, infrastructure, comp/benefits, mentorship) of Cogo Labs, an
established incubator.

For more information and to apply, visit
[https://www.cogolabs.com/careers/bbc84b24-951f-4ad4-bdde-
ecb...](https://www.cogolabs.com/careers/bbc84b24-951f-4ad4-bdde-ecb5532e22b8)
or reach me at shirata@cogolabs.com

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Software Dev | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer ([http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/47663618...](http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/476636183/death-certificates-undercount-toll-of-medical-
errors)). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it needs to be fixed.
Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of our nation's health
IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to create better patient
outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT systems.

There are many interesting things to do at CareEvolution, including mobile,
web, platform, integration, devops, analytics, ETL... and lots more. This is a
place where you help define what it is you want to do, and how to help the
world.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

Check out our job listing at
[https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/50383/listing](https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/50383/listing)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com

~~~
mickeyr
The link to stack overflow careers isn't working, here is the correct one:

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/developers-for-
healthca...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/developers-for-healthcare-
software-platform-careevolution)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of thirteen
senior developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $120k-$175k

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular, Typescript as well as many
other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out! Technology choice is
open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com) If you're
interested, email me at timols(at )aconex( dot)com

------
olavgg
Boost AI | Multiple Positions | Stavanger, Norway | full-time | ONSITE |
[http://boost.ai](http://boost.ai)

We have created a virtual assistant for the European finance sector. Our
virtual assistant understands over 1600 intents related to banking and
insurance, and it understands most of the nordic languages plus english and
spanish. We are a young company that just celebrated one year with a team of
25 people, 18 of them has been hired this year.

Our tech stack is Java, Grails, Python, Flask, Vanilla Javascript, HTML5,
Canvas, PostgreSQL, Lua, Torch, Linux and AWS.

AI trainers: Help training our virtual assistant in new languages and domains.
Salary: 425000-475000 NOK + Bonus

Junior developers: Front-end, back-end, SQL, API's, infrastructure. Salary:
425000-600000 NOK + Bonus

Senior/Principal developers: Front-end, back-end, SQL, system architecture,
infrastructure. Salary: 600000-1200000 NOK + Bonus

If you live in Norway and this sounds interesting, email us at: job at boost
dot ai

~~~
kyoton
Are you willing to issue a visa? As a junior, this seems like an incredible
start.

~~~
olavgg
No, sorry :(

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) or just HN items
[https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn)
If you post here, please use the below format to help me with parsing. If you
won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all the things right.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {locations} | {attrs: ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, SALARY, company-url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA, SALARY:100k-120k
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich | SALARY:120k CHF 
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London | SALARY:120k GBP, VISA, REMOTE

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {location}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich

I’m using this regex to test the first line, you can test it here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3)

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$

Check bellow for the SALARY regex.

    
    
      SALARY:(?P<salary_min>\d+(?:k|K)?)(?:\s*\-\s*(?P<salary_max>\d+(?:k|K)?)?)?(?:\s?(?P<currency>[A-Z]{3}))?

and you can test it as well
[https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/](https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/)

There is the "report" button in footer of job offers, please complain if I did
something wrong.

~~~
equasar
Can we add a new category for REMOTE? It would be awesome to add "GLOBAL
REMOTE" so I don't spend too much time looking in "REMOTE" post that only
applies in the same country.

~~~
rplnt
Sometimes it doesn't have to be the same Country, but rather timezone.

~~~
domador
That's another consideration, but I think that one could go in the job's
description, whereas NATIONAL REMOTE / GLOBAL REMOTE would be very helpful to
include in the listing heading itself.

------
martinshen
Volkswagen | Product Manager | Auburn Hills, MI (Detroit-ish area) | Onsite |
$70-$110K

I recently moved from the San Francisco to Detroit to join Volkswagen (I know,
crazy). We're starting to build products and services based on the connected
car. Think IoT, data science, insurance and mobility services. I'm building a
small team of product managers to bring these services to production.

Looking for entrepreneurial-minded people who can own a product line end to
end (business development, product design and other cross-functional skills
needed).

Email me at martin.shen@vw.com and we can set up a call.

------
late2part
Crowdstrike | Irvine, Sunnyvale, Seattle, DC, Remote | Fulltime | ONSITE or
REMOTE | [http://www.crowdstrike.com/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/)

CrowdStrike Stops Breaches. We're a rapidly growing company that just raised
$100M from awesome investors like Accel, CapitalG, Warburg Pincus, March
Capital, and Telstra -
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/resources/news/crowdstrike-
close...](https://www.crowdstrike.com/resources/news/crowdstrike-
closes-100-million-series-d-financing-round/)

We're growing our team of software and devops engineers to help scale our
automation of our software and systems. Give us a shout if you're interested
in the following areas, with other information listed at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

    
    
      * Cassandra/Elastic/Spark/Splunk Scaling and Automation
      * Chef/Python/AWS/Openstack Scaling and Automation
      * Public, Private, Hybrid Cloud and Datacenter Growth at Scale
      * Securing systems internally and externally with a focus on automation and visibility
      * DevOps/SRE/Linux Systems Engineers
      * Virtualization Engineers (manage ESXi and other systems)
      * Data Center Manager
    

We have a real devops approach - very egalitarian and enabling of engineers.
There's tremendous mutual respect and as a result, we get a lot of leading
edge stuff done very efficiently.

Come join us! Contact Jodi Franco <jodi.franco@crowdstrike.com> or see us at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).
You're welcome to ping me at alan dot hannan at crowd strike dot com for any
questions. I manage a team here and enjoy my job and coworkers.

------
jeandenis
Plaid | Backend Engineers, Product Engineers, Security Engineers, SRE | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

We believe that the way consumers and businesses interact with their finances
will drastically improve in the next few years. Plaid's goal is to enable this
shift by building the tools and infrastructure that allow developers to create
the next generation of financial services applications. Today, hundreds of
companies such as Robinhood, Acorns, Coinbase and Venmo rely on Plaid to
integrate with banks and the financial system.

Plaid’s infrastructure handles millions of requests per day and thousands of
bank integrations, and we pride ourselves on maintaining a robust API to
support the developers who depend on us -- and the millions of consumers who
use their apps. Our API and most of our services are written in Go and
Typescript. Our infrastructure is built on top of AWS, Elasticsearch,
Redshift, S3, Spark -- and although we love trying new technology as
individuals, as a team we are pragmatic in our choices, favoring the right
tool and not the flavor of the month.

We're Series B and our current team is about 85 (including 35 in engineering).

If you are interested in any of our roles please reach out to me over email -
jgreze __at__ plaid.com Here is a link to our job postings:
[https://plaid.com/careers/](https://plaid.com/careers/)

We're especially focused on hiring experienced engineers (backend, product,
security) at this time.

~~~
sam1994
Hi, I'm a new grad and I saw that on the careers page you guys have a new grad
position available. Are you still somewhat interested in hiring for that role?
Or do you recommend I apply for the backend role?

~~~
jeandenis
Good question. The callout is about our biggest needs right now. We're still
hiring for everything on our careers page.

We've filled most of our new grad positions for this year, but we're always on
the lookout for strong candidates. Send me an email and we'll look at your
experience and get back to you.

Also, in practice if you are a new grad, whichever role you apply for we'll
look at your resume/experience and realize you're a new grad -- so there is no
practical difference. We're small enough that the way we look at things is
still quite personal.

Good luck with your search!

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Senior Machine Learning Researcher | Marylebone, London, UK
| ONSITE | Full time | £60k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
research activity.

You'd be working closely with the CEO to design, test and implement new high
frequency sports betting strategies based on machine learning models for our
clients. Due to us being a small startup the role suits someone who wants to
be involved in all aspects of the R&D process, from high-level design through
to production implementation.

The ideal candidate will be highly creative and enjoy generating new, innovate
ways to tackle problems and suggesting improvements to existing methodologies;
you'll have a high level of autonomy to research whichever methods you felt
would be best suited to the problem at hand. We have an office dog, Minos.
He's a beagle and rather cheeky. He really likes his tennis ball. We can send
you a pic if you need it to help in your decision making process.
Unfortunately we can't support visa applications at this time.

If you would like to apply please visit [https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/494650](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/494650) or if you have any questions please email me at
jobs@longshotsystems.co.uk Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/)

------
katyi
Top Hat | www.tophat.com/careers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. Some of the roles we have available are: Android Lead, DevOps Engineer,
Platform Lead, and Full-stack Web developer (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience from $80K to
$130K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-r..). -
Union Square Ventures joined us this round, who along with our previous
investors make up some of the top VCs in the world (having funded companies
like Kickstarter, Twitter, Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

We’re also running a Hack && Tell community event on June 20th—come see some
cool tech demos and say hi! [https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/23965045...](https://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Hack-and-
Tell/events/239650451/)

If you are interested in our open positions apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oqatYfwL&s=hn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oqatYfwL&s=hn)

------
monkeypizza
Roblox | San Mateo CA | Onsite, Full Time

We're building what I'd have loved at 12 when I wanted to automate my Legos
and Construx. It's a scriptable, distributed physics engine with networking
support and a social network overlaid on top. Clients run on PC, mobile, and
console. Devs publish their game and we spin up servers for them, make physics
and networking work, support in-game currency, advertising, etc. Top games
have 30k+ simul players, but the tail is very long.

We have over 40m monthly active users, and some devs on the platform are
making 100k USD/month (and are still in high school, and have hired their
friends to form studios).

We're hiring physics/rendering/networking C++ engineers, windows devops
engineers (big scale), C# (or willing to learn) full stack engineers, and data
scientists. Check it out at [http://roblox.com](http://roblox.com) \- it's a
downloadable client (to support native 60fps graphics). Make sure to try
"Natural Disaster Survival".

Here's the job list: [https://angel.co/roblox](https://angel.co/roblox)

~~~
faitswulff
Just wanted to say that my nephew loves Roblox. I didn't realize there was a
whole gamedev publishing platform behind it!

------
felskia
Development Seed | Machine Learning Engineer | Washington, DC + Lisbon,
Portugal | Full-Time, On-site Preferred |
[https://developmentseed.org/careers/machine-
learning/](https://developmentseed.org/careers/machine-learning/)

Development Seed seeks an engineer with experience in machine learning. Here,
you will work with us to build tools that extract insights from large
datasets, especially satellite imagery data. You will help solve pressing
social and environmental challenges, and create powerful new knowledge for
organizations like UNICEF, the World Bank, The Washington Post, and NASA. Our
work is a combination of research, implementation, and delivery, and you’ll
partner with researchers at half a dozen universities to explore novel machine
learning approaches. Ultimately, you’ll build tools that help our clients make
better decisions and deliver better services.

Development Seed is a group of developers and designers who create positive
social impact with open tech and open knowledge. We specialize in platforms
that derive useful insights from complex data. We are currently building a
suite of tools to allow these global organizations to benefit from powerful
machine learning methods. At the heart of this effort is our Skynet suite,
which automates mapping in developing countries using OSM as a training set:
[https://developmentseed.org/blog/2017/01/30/machine-
learning...](https://developmentseed.org/blog/2017/01/30/machine-learning-
learnings/).

If this sounds like something you want to work on, send your resume to
jobs@developmentseed.org. Tell us about yourself and what you’d love to work
on at Development Seed.

~~~
pabloadolescent
They haven't responded to emails in the past.

------
simonswords82
Atlas - Clever Software | .Net developer | Essex, UK | Onsite, Full-Time |
£32-40k | [https://www.atlascode.com](https://www.atlascode.com)

We create clever software applications for clients in complex domains. Our
experienced UK-based team work in hand with customers to provide simple yet
incredibly effective software solutions. We also have a range of SaaS products
we own, develop and market including www.staffsquared.com and
www.fundipedia.com.

We use the latest Microsoft technologies and we're always looking for talented
.Net developers to join our team.

What we're looking for:

• Experience in web development, specifically C# and associated tech a bonus
such as jQuery, SQL, HTML etc. Candidates with experience in other languages
will be considered.

• Strong communication skills

• Excellent problem solving skills

• Ability to work well as part of a team

• Eye for detail and identifying problems and solutions

• At least 3+ years relevant commercial experience

• Self-motivated, able and open to learning and professional development

We use only the best equipment and we're powered by some of the best people in
the business. If you're interested email hello@atlascode.com with your
information and a CV.

 _No agencies please!_

------
sometimesjames
Hadean | Systems Programmer | London | ONSITE, VISA

We're looking for a brilliant systems-level implementor to join us in London
who matches ≥6 of the following:

    
    
      • loves C
      • loves Rust
      • has a wide array of ambitious self-directed projects
      • has got their hands dirty writing technically complex systems, such as:
        ◦ a high-performance database/KV store
        ◦ an OS
        ◦ a programming language implementation
      • enjoys writing roughly–performance-optimal code
      • enjoys writing roughly–reliability-optimal code (static/bounded memory allocation)
      • has used EPOLLET
      • has used io_submit + O_DIRECT
      • has bypassed the Linux kernel (for fun and/or profit)
      • has written on top of paravirtualisation APIs
      • enjoys reverse engineering
      • [insert your own comparable points here]
    

Our team runs the gamut — systems, distributed systems, compilers, scientific
computing, professors, famous computer scientists — and is well-funded to
change the landscape of compute. If intrigued, drop us an email with how you
match up to the above list to jobs@hadean.com

~~~
silviolemar
silviolemarr@gmail.com

~~~
sometimesjames
We would love to chat with you. Please send us a note at Jobs@hadean.com with
your CV. Thank you!

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Front End / UX |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and
Mexico so we can collaborate during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
codnee
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA Sponsorship |
Relocation package

Hiring process: Hacker rank test -> Recruiter Call -> Phone/Skype Interview ->
Trip to Amsterdam for final interview.

We are the biggest accommodations site on the planet. We are a very data
driven, diverse and dynamic company. We all have a saying on what we want to
do, and you are trusted with the flexibility of how to do it.

I came to work for Booking as an iOS Developer a few months ago. Being from a
third world country, and having only had local experience, when I applied, I
was not sure I was going to make it. However, not only was I hired, and helped
relocate to the Netherlands, I’ve had nothing but positive experiences (except
that one time I had a bad migraine and couldn’t go to work) since I moved
here.

If any of that sounds like it might interest you here are some of the
positions available:

* Software developer: [http://grnh.se/g7y1iw1](http://grnh.se/g7y1iw1)

* Front end developer: [http://grnh.se/ts8ixw1](http://grnh.se/ts8ixw1)

* UX designer (HTML/CSS): [http://grnh.se/6lwb5c1](http://grnh.se/6lwb5c1)

* Data scientist - Machine learning: [http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1](http://grnh.se/qfsd6e1)

* Data scientist - Analytics: [http://grnh.se/fw1t0u1](http://grnh.se/fw1t0u1)

Other job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/30g5b71](http://grnh.se/30g5b71)

~~~
codnee
Also,

* Senior Android developer: [http://grnh.se/1bugrj1](http://grnh.se/1bugrj1) * Senior iOS developer: [http://grnh.se/v38c0l1](http://grnh.se/v38c0l1) * Senior Software developer: [http://grnh.se/p0ctlv1](http://grnh.se/p0ctlv1) * Senior Front End developer: [http://grnh.se/r2dp151](http://grnh.se/r2dp151)

~~~
sevmardi
@codnee Are there possibilities for part-time job? Or just full-time for now?

~~~
codnee
All positions are full-time in our office in Amsterdam. I don't think we have
any part-time IT positions.

Sorry for the late response.

------
spongeit
Tesla | Data Engineers, Full Stack Engineers, Data Scientists, SREs | Palo
Alto, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Did you know we crunch data here? Data is deeply embedded in the product and
engineering culture at Tesla. We rely on data – lots of it – to improve
autopilot, to optimize hardware designs, to proactively detect faults, and to
optimize load on the electrical grid. We collect data from each of our cars,
superchargers, and stationary batteries and use it to make these products
better and our customers safer.

In the Fleet Analytics team, we process TBs of data a day from these devices.
We are looking for excellent people to fill out our team. Our platform and
services support the entire company from Manufacturing to Engineering to
Service.

Our tech stack includes Python, Java, Hadoop (Hive, HBase, Impala), Spark,
Kafka, RabbitMQ, Kubernetes

Apply at

Data Scientist - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/data-
scientistfleetanalyti...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/data-
scientistfleetanalytics-41498)

Data Engineer - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/data-
engineerfleetanalytic...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/data-
engineerfleetanalytics-27369)

SRE - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengineerfl...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/site-
reliabilityengineerfleetanalytics-38202)

Software Engineer - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerfleetanal...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineerfleetanalytics-36569)

~~~
aknosis
Do you ever see Tesla allowing remote workers in the future?

~~~
spongeit
As a broad policy, I don't know. I've seen a couple of teams here that have a
remote worker. In both cases, the worker is onsite for one week each month.

------
bmleon2002
Full-Stack Software Engineer | Doctible | ONSITE | Fulltime | San Diego, CA |
100k-120k

Doctible is a growth & automation platform for the healthcare industry. We
make tools for healthcare practices like Dentists, Optometrists and
Chiropractors that simplify their lives, help them reduce tedious manual work
and make their patients happy! We’re also one of the few fast growing startups
in San Diego, CA. We're looking for an experienced Full-Stack engineer that
primarily deal with Rails, ReactJS and PostgreSQL in the past 5-6 years.
Interview Process: Quick phone call to start, then we're interested to meet
you in person to discuss interests in person. Then we will give a few
technical challenges which you can complete remotely.
[https://www.doctible.com/careers](https://www.doctible.com/careers) Please
send cover letter and resume to career at doctible dot com

~~~
eggie5
I know the team, great group!

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
graphememes
Nice little challenge, it's a tree-based request system that requires you to
renew sessions and work within the rate-limit, but once you get all the
letters you can effectively rewrite what was intended. "worthy" indeed.

~~~
federicoponzi
While I was able to get all the letters of the secret message, I can't
understand how to decrypt it :( if you did, could you give any suggestions? :)
Indeed this was fun!

------
dcwilson
FullContact | Multiple Positions | Denver, CO | ONSITE,
[https://www.fullcontact.com](https://www.fullcontact.com)

We’re solving the world’s contact information problem and looking for
amazingly talented people to join our team in downtown Denver. We're a
primarily JVM focused shop with some very challenging data and scale problems
for you to tackle. If you're interested in working with large, messy datasets
at scale, we'd love to talk with you.

In addition to challenging technology problems and a great team, we offer 100%
paid healthcare for you and your family, parking and transit reimbursement,
and a $7,500 "paid paid vacation" stipend, among other benefits.

Open positions:

Senior Software Engineer, Data Platform:
[http://careers.fullcontact.com/apply/prDdh5Ccsl/Senior-
Engin...](http://careers.fullcontact.com/apply/prDdh5Ccsl/Senior-Engineer-
Data-Platform-Identity-Resolution)

DevOps / SRE: [http://careers.fullcontact.com/apply/Pe4tbk/DevOps-
SRE](http://careers.fullcontact.com/apply/Pe4tbk/DevOps-SRE)

Product Manager, API Platform:
[http://careers.fullcontact.com/apply/qQEfg4/Product-
Manager-...](http://careers.fullcontact.com/apply/qQEfg4/Product-Manager-API-
Platform)

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Payments | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale system as well as backend services that power our payments platform. I am
the hiring manager for our payments infrastructure team where we are building
a next generation payments platform. \---- What we do: Develop and support
routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment processors
in the US and abroad. \---- Why it's cool: Our system is critical: without it,
some Square products couldn't exist. Our Atlanta office has a history of
working on mission critical projects. Infrastructure used throughout Square
was designed and developed here. We’re continuing to increase our footprint
here. Our work environment includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus
all the advantages of working in a smaller office where everyone knows each
other. Square products are widely used by the general public, so you
constantly run into people who use our products. \---- Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.
We are looking for candidates with industry experience. Experience with Card
Payments is a plus. \---- Tech we use: Java, Go, Ruby, Objective-C. \---- If
this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you -- email
zundel@squareup.com.

~~~
seishun
I applied to Square over 3 months ago and the process is still ongoing
(probably?). Had a third technical interview almost 3 weeks ago, haven't heard
from them since. This is extremely frustrating.

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco | ONSITE

Looking for Site Reliability, iOS, and Machine Learning engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every quarter we have one week of open time for you to
spend becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, ES6, Swift, and a few more
things.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high.

You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
kernel on the fly with zero downtime and zero disruption. We're a distributed
team of engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle
with a passion for working on exciting technology, software craftmanship and
all things Linux.

We're looking for a systems engineer to join us, helping Ksplice patch even
more of the system, support new releases and improving our workflow. If you
take pride in crafting software, don't rest until you full understand complex
problems and are curious about what happens on the layer below then Ksplice
will be of interest to you. You'll like working at all levels of a Linux
system, developing tooling in Python+bash, analyzing security vulnerabilities
in Linux kernel patches, enhancing the Ksplice tools and improving the
workflow.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Skilled with software development best practices including TDD
      * Expert level C/C++ programming
      * Understanding of security issues and defences in compiled languages
      * Strong experience with Python
      * Experience developing the Linux kernel or similar embedded systems
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

~~~
zerr
> remote within US

Is this a hard requirement?

------
dmangot
Pingdom (SolarWinds) | Lead Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Västerås,
Stockholm, Krakow, Brno, Edinburgh, Newcastle | ONSITE, REMOTE

[http://bit.ly/2qH6udx](http://bit.ly/2qH6udx) For more information, email
dmangot[at]librato[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News Pingdom SRE]

Pingdom. You and over 700K+ other users know the name, but do you know how it
works? How we manage to probe all those websites from locations all over the
world? How we're able to collect all that data and make it actionable and
useful for everyone from engineers to marketers? At Pingdom you'll have the
unique chance to help all those users improve their services. Pretty cool,
right?

We're hiring for a Lead SRE position at Pingdom and we'd love to find someone
with a passion for metrics and monitoring. We're a small team so you'd have a
chance to have a really big impact. Our stream processing pipeline is mostly
Python, Go, and Javascript with RabbitMQ, MySQL, and MongoDB. We do uptime,
RUM, and other monitoring and the SRE team uses a mix of Chef, Python, Docker,
and Terraform currently to run the platform.

Pingdom is wholly owned by SolarWinds Inc. so you get the benefits of a small
startup, with the backing of a big company so there is no worry about the next
round of funding.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

------
chrisBob
University of Michigan | Research Support Programmer | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-
time | Onsite | $60-$67k [https://lsa.umich.edu](https://lsa.umich.edu)

I am a research support programmer in the College of Literature, Science and
The Arts (LSA) at the University of Michigan, and we are adding a programmer
to the Advocacy and Research Support team.

The official posting is:
[http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/142167/research_support_...](http://careers.umich.edu/job_detail/142167/research_support_programmer_intermediate)

We are a small team (currently 3) that handles any programming job that a lab
in our college can’t handle internally. We do a lot of work in MATLAB,
LabView, and C. Some examples of my recent projects are:

\- Write an iPad app and database backend to allow users to easily input data
into a MySQL database while assembling small robots in a cleanroom.

\- Write a genetic algorithm program in MATLAB to process protein
crystallography data.

\- Fix a Java/PHP/SQLite webpage that someone wrote a few years ago and is now
crashing.

\- Add an Arduino controlled servo to an existing Script used to collect data
with an automated microscope.

\- Build a template project so that archieology students can easily add their
artwork to a HoloLens program and share/visualize the sites they are studying.

If you have any questions you are welcome to email me, but you should apply
directly via the official post. The pay is reasonable for the area, and we
have a nice, low-stress work environment. The projects vary greatly, and you
will have the opportunity to work on large and small projects in a variety of
languages. We are putting an emphasis on candidates that have some
lab/research work. A CS Degree is not required. I am a mechanical engineer by
schooling and I fit in well.

~~~
chrisBob
Please note that this is also a short posting. The application deadline closes
on 6-8. I actually got it extended so I could post it here.

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% + ~$40k salary | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (9 person) team building
a lightening fast extensible project management system. We're looking for a
2nd technical cofounder to accelerate the development of our product. You'd be
working with me (the other technical cofounder) in designing and implementing
the core backend as well the web frontend. We value our test-driven
development, clear internal and external documentation, and doing things right
to build and maintain momentum. Our stack is node.js and mongodb. I'm happy to
chat with you over the phone or skype about what we're doing. We're just about
to announce our public beta this month.

Email me at billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what
you've been working on. Check out more info about us at
[https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1) and more info about the
position at [https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, billy@tixit.me

------
bgriggs1
Knack | Frontend Developer/Designer| Remote | REMOTE
[https://knack.com](https://knack.com)

We're a 100% remote company that has been 100% remote from the beginning and
spends a lot of time thinking about how a small 100% remote team can build a
world class product. We're 100% remote.

We're looking for a frontend to help design and build the next generation of
tools for displaying and managing data. You'll also help migrate our backbone
framework to a modern component-based approach (Vue/React).

Knack is a no-code application platform that enables anyone to easily build
business and workflow apps. It's a big fun product that creates tons of value.

Other things about us: we're 100% bootstrapped, so we know how to build a
product customers will pay for. We believe in growth without compromise, not
growth at all costs. We don't have a VP layer or management, and want to keep
it that way as long as we can.

Other things about you: you want to join a team that actually enjoys working
with each other. You want to be engaged with the product and company beyond
just code. You are not afraid of taking ownership and responsibility. You want
to maximize your impact.

Find out more at [https://knack.com/work-at-knack](https://knack.com/work-at-
knack)

~~~
soneca
I read it all, got so excited about working there, then, by the end... "US
citizens only" :( Not _that_ remote...

~~~
bgriggs1
This is a temporary requirement we'll be removing as we finalize some
payroll/tax/logistics implications. Would still love to see your application!

~~~
soneca
Great news! I will apply then! Thanks for keep checking the thread and
answering it!

------
alasano
Coveo | JavaScript Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time,
ONSITE or REMOTE

We're looking for programmers to join our team working on our new, cool
JavaScript UI search page framework. Our goal is to create a framework that
developers like you will love. We want to enable creation of great custom
search experiences backed by our awesome index technology, and have fun doing
it.

If you're curious, check out our dev documentation here
([https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaS...](https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaS...)).
You can even download and play with it, so you know what you're getting into.
We primarily use (and love) Typescript to help grow our codebase without
losing our sanity in addition to recent libraries and tools.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for...)).
We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers to join our
worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
weq
RedRainCorp | Startup | RedView & other products | 80-120k | Sydney, Australia
ONSITE OR part-time REMOTE

Description: You will be one of the first 10 hires of a company who is
disrupting the law space. We have been growing rapidly over the last 3 years.
Our products cross a range of platforms -
HTML5/React/Typescript/Xamarin/C#/SQL Server/Rx/Event Sourcing

Apply if: 1) You are fluent in spoken/written English. We are looking for a
culture fit first and foremost.

2) Know C# and have a willingness to learn/reserve engineer/work autonomously
but be part of close kit scrum team.

This is a true startup, you will be interviewed by founders just as your hands
will get dirty across the stack.

We dont care if u dont know a library, we care that you get excited by the
technology and by our angel investors (NOT VC) / founders who have grown
successful law tech companies before.

Roles: -Senior C# 1x Backend focused (SQL/elasticsearch/ML focus) -Junior C#
^^^ & -Senior C#/Typescript UI/UX focus -Junior C# ^^^

Contact: jcaptanis[AT@]redraincorp[dot]com[DOT]au with a few paragraphs on why
we appeal to you and what you could bring to the company. Website:
[http://redview.com.au](http://redview.com.au)

Our process is short and sweet with NO HR involvement. Skype -> interview ->
offer.

------
DavidMcLaughlin
Cloud Platform @ Twitter | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for engineers to come work on Twitter's Cloud Platform team in
downtown San Francisco. All of Twitter's stateless services run on our
platform, and this means we need to support hundreds of thousands of tasks
running across tens of thousands of machines (and growing every day!).

Our platform is almost entirely open sourced via Apache Mesos and Apache
Aurora, and we're looking to push on and improve the efficiency, usability and
reliability of our platform at our unique scale.

We have the following technologies on our team:

* Mesos - C++ - Isolation and resource management ([https://github.com/apache/mesos](https://github.com/apache/mesos))

* Aurora - Java - Service scheduler. ([https://github.com/apache/aurora](https://github.com/apache/aurora))

* Workflows - Scala/ReactJS - our internal Continuous Delivery platform

* Analytics Pipeline - Scala/Python - our data pipeline to feed back to users to help them make smarter decisions about how they use our platform.

* Operations - Python/Go/Puppet/etc. - The tooling we use to do all of this with a pretty painless oncall and only two SREs.

As you can imagine, it's a great team for an experienced generalist who enjoys
all parts of building a product, but we also have problems that a specialist
in any of these areas would have a field day with.

We're mostly looking for candidates who have at least a couple years
experience designing (and implementing) complex systems in a team environment,
as well as candidates excited about this space.

If this interests you at all or you'd like more information on the work we're
doing, our roadmap or any other questions, please get in touch at
dm@twitter.com

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led Flex Program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. It is a great chance to
pass on your knowledge without leaving your day job (or your house). As a
mentor, you work with your mentee(s) during their full time in the course,
which typically takes between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your mentee
1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to 10+
students, depending on desire and ability.

Our back end has two tracks (Ruby/Rails or Node/Express) and our front end
covers JavaScript/React/Redux. As a mentor, you have access to the course
materials so you can get up to speed on anything you aren't firm on.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby/Rails, SQL, JavaScript/React etc.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
pldpld
Ona ([https://ona.io/](https://ona.io/)) | Nairobi, Kenya | Senior Software
Engineer / Project Managers | ONSITE | Full-time

We build a data management platform and tablet health application used
globally to improve child and maternal health, governance, agriculture, access
to infrastructure, and government accountability. E.g. our software routed
patients during the ebola crisis in West Africa, counted votes during a Libyan
election, is surveying national infrastructure post-earthquake in Nepal, and
scheduling vaccines in Bangladesh, Indonesia, Pakistan, Indonesia, Zambia, and
other places soon.

The stack you'll work with depends on the project, active stacks:
Clojure/Script + Om, Django + PostGIS, Tomcat + CouchDB, see our FOSS at
[https://github.com/onaio/](https://github.com/onaio/) and our 2016 roundup
[https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-
ona.h...](https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-ona.h..).

In the interview we'll ask tech and background questions to get to know each
other, then we'll write and extend code together,
[https://ona.io/jobs/senior_sw_eng_android.html](https://ona.io/jobs/senior_sw_eng_android.html),
[https://ona.io/jobs/project_manager.html](https://ona.io/jobs/project_manager.html)
jobs+swe+opensrp@ona.io@ona.io, jobs+project-manager@ona.io

------
filipjakubowski
Loot | Software Enginner ( Ruby, iOS) | London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME,
[https://loot.io](https://loot.io), SALARY: 45-75k GBP + share options

At Loot, we believe that students and young people should be able to go out
and do the things they love without worrying about money or relying on an
overdraft. Whether they’re saving for a night out, an around the world trip or
even saving for a mortgage on a house - we’ll help you get there.

Based in London (UK), Poznań and Białystok (Poland), we are a small team of
motivated and hardworking individuals - with a shared love for Disco music.
We're unified by the satisfaction we feel from fussing over the finer details
of everything from UX to our API.

Stack: Swift iOS, JAVA Android, Ruby Backend, AWS, Rabbit, CircleCI, Rollbar
...

~~~
idrislawan
i will be very great full if u give me these job!!!

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Data, Android | San Francisco, Beijing | ONSITE VISA
SALARY:150k-225kUSD [https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium, studio content. With over 40,000 movies & TV
shows, Tubi TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made
available to consumers for free. Some of our studio partners include MGM,
Lionsgate and Paramount. We offer very competitive base salary & a
performance-based bonus plan, stock options, full medical, dental & vision,
catered lunch, gym subsidies and your choice of hardware. Learning is a huge
part of our culture and we frequently help non-engineers learn basic
programming skills.

\- Lead Data Engineer/Scientist: Full autonomy and end to end ownership. In
charge of building and running the entire data team. The ideal candidate can
do their own analysis, build ML models, write quality code and ship them to
production. [http://grnh.se/esfm0b1](http://grnh.se/esfm0b1)

\- Sr Data Engineer/Scientist: Machine Learning background and comfortable
writing production quality code in Python or Scala.
[http://grnh.se/uhpgc01](http://grnh.se/uhpgc01)

\- Sr Android Engineer: Work on an app with millions of users and help
redefine how long form content gets consumed on mobile. The ideal candidate
loves working on consumer products and obsesses over UX.
[http://grnh.se/j5sgvm1](http://grnh.se/j5sgvm1)

If you'd like to chat first, send me an email (marios at tubitv dot com) and
mention HN in the subject. Unfortunately we do not currently offer remote
positions. We also have some non-engineering positions open, see
[https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers) for
more details

~~~
draw_down
Please don't say "rem*te" if you don't offer it. That's the opposite of what
people are searching for. Thanks

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services | Multiple Positions | Seattle | Fulltime | ONSITE

The AWS HPC Services team is looking for senior engineers and research
scientists. The team is solving two sets of problems; (1) Building a cloud
native engine for scheduling and running batch jobs (AWS Batch) (2) Developing
on-instance tools and libraries to improve the performance and capabilities of
HPC applications, e.g. We recently upstreamed patches to Open MPI to improve
Open MPI performance on Amazon EC2. If you like schedulers, job management, or
have experience in writing parallel computing libraries, MPI, etc, we would
like to talk to you. At this point we are only looking for engineers with 3+
years experience (ideally 5+ years).

Here are some reqs:

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484402](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484402)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/504677](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/504677)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/509467](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/509467)

------
tamentis
Truveris | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America.

The systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and
bring transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

We like simple and robust systems and we need people who first write code for
their peers. In the perfect world, you're a UNIX philosopher and Pythonista,
fluent in SQL (we love PostgreSQL and SQLAlchemy) and you've abused public
cloud APIs (we use AWS). We're very team-centric and while you'll have the
opportunity to work on your own, you should be kind, have good communication
skills and a sense of humor.

Required:

\- 3+ years of coding under your belt, be it open source or commercial

\- Python experience

\- RDBMS (we use PostgreSQL but a decent exposure to any SQL system is good)

\- Experience with version control, ticket systems, code review

\- Experience with Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Nice to have:

\- Experience building and working with APIs and web apps

\- AWS experience (we use EC2, S3, SQS, Redshift, RDS, VPC)

\- Experience with SQLAlchemy, Pyramid (or Django, Flask)

Email me (CTO): bertrand@truveris.com

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Technical Product Manager | London | Perm

At Pusher, we’re looking for someone who has a deep passion for developer
products. We believe the world needs more software, and more of it can be
distributed and packaged as APIs. We want you to help us do this.

We divide our engineering teams into small “Raiding Parties” who explore new
ideas for products. We’re looking for technically-minded product managers to
lead these products through customer development and eventual success as part
of a larger portfolio we are creating.

To be considered for this role we are looking for people who are:

Technical (possibly software engineers who are changing career) \- Deeply
empathetic to customers’ needs. \- Experienced in validating ideas with real
customers, and evolving a product based on feedback \- Opinionated about how
APIs and SDKs can be built to conform to a general set of principles \-
Passionate about the primacy of developer experience as a leading indicator of
success

For more information and to apply click the link:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/472030](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/472030)

------
alexpeattie
Peg | Full Stack Developer | London | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://peg.co/hiring](https://peg.co/hiring) | £35k-£55k + equity

We're on a mission to shift $1BN in advertising budgets towards independent
content creators, so we're after someone with frontend and backend development
skills to help make that happen.

We're looking for one dev with 1+ years of experience building software
professionally, and another with 3+ years; but above all we're after people
who are excited about building world-class software, getting their hands dirty
with tough problems, and constantly learning.

Our stack is Rails 4.2, Angular, a PostgreSQL DB (now quite big, hundreds of
millions of rows), Redis/Sidekiq, Gulp for builds - the whole shebang is at
[https://stackshare.io/peg/peg](https://stackshare.io/peg/peg)

We've just moved into lovely new offices near Aldgate East, if you'd like to
drop in and chat more about the roles, drop me a line: alex@peg.co

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft
         (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one.

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE | full-time |
[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/)

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ content producers. We use this index to power
our transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with Macbook
Pros, standing desks and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and
low cost of living in Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Hiring:

* Front-End Software Engineer ($70-$100k)

* Junior Software Engineer (onsite) ($40-$60k)

[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/)

[https://clearvoice.workable.com/](https://clearvoice.workable.com/)

~~~
senju
Hey Jeffnappi I'm very interested in these positions, I've worked with React
at work on and off and personal projects. I have limited experience with Ruby
on Rails, but do have experience with other MVC frameworks such as Larvel and
Meteor.js. I have two years experience, but feel like I'm still more Junior
than mid. Would you recommend me applying to the Junior position?

Also did you guys reuse the posts? The Junior position says it was created on
2015-08-18.

------
theatrus2
Lyft is hiring Infrastructure Engineers in both Seattle and San Francisco,
including the Observability, Provisioning and Core Datastores team.

Lyft’s Infrastructure engineers are responsible for building the systems and
tools that make our teams productive and the technology stack that powers the
applications our customers use every day. We believe standing up a healthy
service should be fast, standardized, and intuitive. We can run Lyft on our
laptops on the first day. We can ship code to our customers continuously.
We’re empowered to use tools and technologies that provide the Lyft community
with the best possible experience.

I'm specifically looking for candidates who love monitoring, logging,
aggregation, time series databases, or similar large scale systems for the
Observability team at Lyft. We process billions of events per second all to
show how Lyft is working in real time, helping engineers at Lyft debug and
build world class services and applications.

The provisioning team is responsible for the systems which mange our core
operating system, scale-outs, and container based development environment.
You'll be responsible for managing Docker, images, and cloud provisioning
environments using a mix of open source and in-house technology.

The core datastores team is looking for experts in traditional and cloud
databases as well as caching systems.

Feel free to reach out to me at yramin@lyft.com or at @theatrus on Twitter if
you have any questions!

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE / REMOTE depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in C++ and Rust,
CUDA, Clojure, and/or ScalaJS, as well as to enthusiastic developers who might
lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onai.com.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Anyone know if this is this is a real job ad?

They've been posting the same semi-vague job descriptions for several months
now ([1], [2]), and their website continues to just read "Stay tuned!".

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053122)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14239478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14239478)

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 70 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
Rezo
Cloudcraft | Senior Software Engineer | New York (NYC) | REMOTE, FULL-TIME or
CONTRACTOR [https://cloudcraft.co](https://cloudcraft.co)

We're looking for full-stack Senior Software Engineers with modern JavaScript
and React experience.

Cloudcraft provides tools for software developers, currently focusing on
helping teams work with AWS. Join our small, 100% remote, engineering team and
you will have the chance to make a big impact and take ownership of projects
and your own work.

Our ideal candidate is self-motivated, has excellent written and verbal
communication skills, is interested in UX and has a sense of design, and is
always looking to improve and learn. Previous experience with AWS services,
graphics programming (including games) or SVG rendering, contributing to open
source or personal github projects and any additional programming languages
are a big plus.

Our stack consists of JavaScript (100% ES6+), with React on the frontend and
Node.js on the backend and literally every single AWS service due to our
product's unique nature. You'll have the opportunity for a lot of learning and
experimenting on the job!

We're bootstrapped, profitable and growing. Competitive salary and serious
about work-life balance. Work from anywhere in the world. To apply please
email jobs@cloudcraft.co with your resume or any links you'd like us to check
out, and include "HN - Cloudcraft" in the subject line. No recruiters, please.

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease](https://flip.lease)) | Backend + Frontend Engineers
| New York | REMOTE, SALARY:100k-140k

Flip is the easiest way to sublet or get out of your lease. We're growing
quickly, just raised new VC and are hiring a small team (5-7) of talented
product engineers.

We care a lot about how our product looks and feels. We're looking for people
that love to work on consumer facing UI/UX and care a lot about the details.
We're a team of 90% engineers, so you'll have a lot of freedom to execute and
flexibility in hours. We pride ourselves on few meetings.

We're focused on creating an amazing experience for renting any space, and
we're building out every tool core to that experience.

We're hiring for:

* UI/Frontend engineers (design background/experience)

* Backend data engineers (we use microservices, so we're open to many languages but Node experience is necessary for working with our API)

Apply here: [https://angel.co/flipyourlease](https://angel.co/flipyourlease)
or reach out directly to roger@flip.lease with a portfolio (we don't care
about resumes as much as pure output).

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe and Airbnb, so if you like and respect
those companies give us a shout :)

Some of our current team:

[https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan](https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan)

[https://dribbble.com/jon-hargreaves](https://dribbble.com/jon-hargreaves)

[https://dribbble.com/owensbla](https://dribbble.com/owensbla) (Our head of
API eng!)

and me!

[https://dribbble.com/RDGthree](https://dribbble.com/RDGthree)

~~~
liongate2
Hey, I work at Flip and would be happy to answer any questions about the job,
our tech, or even the product!

I've been here for a little over 2 months now and it's been an amazing
learning experience so far. Our stack includes node, redux, react.

Having a great design experience is a major plus (knowing Sketch, Illustrator,
Photoshop, etc). Everyone that works designs as well!

My email is burak@flip.lease, let's chat!

~~~
kenrikm
I'm a Senior iOS Engineer with a background in design. Just applied, look
forward to talking with you.

------
yasinaydin
Taxify.eu | Talinn, Estonia | Full-time | Onsite

Taxify is an Estonian international transportation network company
headquartered in Tallinn, Estonia. As of March 2017, Taxify operates in 18
countries and 25 cities in Europe, Western Asia, Africa and Mexico. The
company develops and operates the Taxify mobile application, which allows
people request a taxi or private driver from their smartphone.

Some short info: [https://medium.com/@ozguryasin/estonias-most-successful-
star...](https://medium.com/@ozguryasin/estonias-most-successful-star..).

Developer/Engineer roles:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer - Payments:
      - Senior Full Stack Developer:
      - Senior Software Engineer - Backend
    

General requirements for soft eng/devs: \- Designing and building Taxify's
growing systems \- Coding mostly in node.js (previous experience in node.js is
not a requirement) \- Experience in node.js / C++ /Java or any OO language \-
Experience with any SQL (Mysql/Postgre) \- Coding mostly in Javascript and
node.js

Other Roles:

    
    
      - Customer Support Specialist - English
      - Technical support engineer
      - Engineering Manager
      - Country Manager - Estonia
    

For more information and to apply the jobs, visit
[https://taxify.eu/careers/](https://taxify.eu/careers/)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Systems administrator/SRE
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
lognaturel
Worldwide | Remote | Open Source Android Developer for Open Data Kit | multi-
month contract

Open Data Kit (ODK - [https://opendatakit.org/](https://opendatakit.org/))
provides free and open source tools for social good organizations to collect
data quickly, accurately, offline, and at scale. ODK has been used to collect
billions of data points around the world. Example projects include gathering
real-time election data in emerging democracies, forest monitoring in
Indonesia, and tracking polio vaccinations in the Middle East.

Nafundi is a company started by founders of ODK that offers professional
services and software customization for ODK tools. We are seeking a software
developer with Android experience to improve ODK Collect
([https://github.com/opendatakit/collect](https://github.com/opendatakit/collect)).
The ideal candidate is passionate about improving code quality and is
interested in designing and building new features across the ODK platform.

Full job description: [https://www.fossjobs.net/job/8090/experienced-android-
develo...](https://www.fossjobs.net/job/8090/experienced-android-developer-
for-open-data-kit-at-nafundi/)

To apply, please send a brief email describing your interest, links to the
Android applications you have worked on, and your resume to jobs@nafundi.com
with subject “Experienced Android Developer for Open Data Kit”.

------
pablocas
Microsoft | Redmond, WA | ONSITE | Software Engineer

The Azure Search team is looking for creative software engineers with
background in distributed systems, cloud platforms and/or search technologies
to join the core engineering team.

Work with us to build parts of the Azure cloud platform. We're a startup
within the company, growing our business with great autonomy and focused on
delivering customer value. Read more about how we think about startups, big
companies and customer value here: [https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9...](https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9f5)

If you're interested ping me at pablo.castro (@) microsoft (.) com (no
recruiters please)

~~~
vainsing
Are you looking for new grads also?

~~~
pablocas
We may in the future, but not right now.

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco |
FULL-TIME ONSITE REMOTE VISA [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants no matter what their size is.
Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic. We're always working
on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their audience and
help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails
running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data
infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper and we use PySpark and Sklearn for
our data modeling and machine learning tasks.

If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a
look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
but interns, remote, visa are all ok.

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

------
sgurnick
UCLA Library | Head of Core Systems Development | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE

This is a senior management position within the UCLA Library's Digital
Initiatives and Information Technology department
([http://library.ucla.edu](http://library.ucla.edu)). The objectives of this
position are to help manage and set the direction of the Library's software
development efforts, as well as the operations/support of production services.
We are looking for a leader with a strong technical background that can bring
teams together, drive consensus, and set strategic direction.

This role supervises 8 career FTE staff, contract staff, and student employees
who are responsible for maintaining a large number of web applications, web
services, database driven applications; service usage analytics; and for
development of new applications and services. The position is responsible for
day-to-day supervision including delegating projects and tasks to individuals
with varying levels of formal education, certification, professional
experience, and with diverse software development and IT skills.

For more information and to apply for the position please go to:
[http://ucla.in/2rbWFTu](http://ucla.in/2rbWFTu)

------
ggambetta
Improbable | London / San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE

Improbable is a London-based startup with almost 200 people and a recent
Series B of $500M from Softbank and Andreessen Horowitz. We have partnerships
with both Google, to support innovative, upcoming game developers, and
multiple established studios like Jagex. We also host a world class team of
backend engineers, mainly former Google and Amazon employees, working across
our distributed computation, infrastructure and game engine integration teams.

Our product, SpatialOS, is a platform enabling games to be dynamically scaled
across hundreds of servers to handle millions of entities in creating huge,
immersive game worlds. We empower small teams and indie developers to make
their dream games without needing AAA level resources in our mission to define
the next generation of MMOs. Imagine massive yet intricate worlds like in
Breath of the Wild handling multiplayer interactions, complex ecologies and
providing true persistence.

We're expanding at an accelerated pace, and have a lot of openings across the
whole spectrum from hardcore distributed system engineers, to experienced
Unity and Unreal developers. Get in touch here:
[https://improbable.io/careers](https://improbable.io/careers)

~~~
grif-fin
Improbable has SpatialOS with an amazing future. However expect being
neglected after the interviews.

I had 2 interviews on Hangout and I've been told we are waiting for our
engineer to be free to have the third chat. after almost 2 months they refuse
to update me and answer back even though I have been told "we are very excited
to continue the process with you".

Thumbs down from me.

~~~
ggambetta
I find your comment very surprising; we take hiring very seriously, and your
experience sounds very unlike what I see on a daily basis (I'm a TLM, but as
everyone else, actively involved with the interview process).

Feel free to contact me privately with some more details, I'll be happy to
follow up on this.

~~~
grif-fin
Sure, would like to know really what happened. Will email you shortly.

------
andersk
Finimize | Multiple Positions| London, UK | OnSite | www.finimize.com

Finimize is looking for full-stack developers to help us rethink the world of
personal finance.

We're building a tool for people to better plan their financial future. Based
on their present situation, we help people organise their future goals and
provide the actions required to achieve them. We're looking for smart people
to help us implement calculations and integrations that can plan / manage
someone’s entire financial life in a simple and secure way.

React / Redux / Jenkins / Flow / AWS / React Native / PostgreSQL...

\--

• Engineering Full-time: [http://www.finimize.com/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](http://www.finimize.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer)

• Engineering Internship: [http://www.finimize.com/jobs/full-stack-dev-
intern](http://www.finimize.com/jobs/full-stack-dev-intern)

• UI / UX Designer: [http://www.finimize.com/jobs/designer-
uiux](http://www.finimize.com/jobs/designer-uiux)

• Growth Lead: [http://www.finimize.com/jobs/growth-
associate](http://www.finimize.com/jobs/growth-associate)

~~~
zeusk
Do you sponsor international interns for a visa?

~~~
andersk
Unfortunately we don't sponsor VISAs for internships at this time – but EU /
Commonwealth passports make the process fairly straightforward if that would
be an option

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | Multiple positions in Engineering |
Singapore/Malaysia/Indonesia/Vietnam | ONSITE in Singapore(or REMOTE in
Southeast Asia)

# What the company does

Courex is an 8 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following

    
    
      - last mile delivery
      - warehousing
      - omnichannel integration
    

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff

    
    
      - We run a hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model.
      - We built an automated parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect
      - We have autonomous robots coming in late 2017 to pick and sort parcels
    

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world in a huge traditional
industry.

# What the job entails

We are expanding to South-east Asia. We have a few positions open.

    
    
      - Front-end lead for all our products.
      - Engineering(all levels) in our Inventory team who uses Haskell to sync & track stock movement
      - Engineering(all levels) in our Transport team who uses Node.js/React to run our delivery operations
      - Head of Data Science
      

# Contact

Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are interested.

------
jharohit
Transcelestial Technologies
[http://transcelestial.com](http://transcelestial.com) | Singapore | Full Time
| Onsite | Visa Covered

Transcelestial is re-imagining communications technology for the 21st century
by creating the first ever, super fast space laser network which uses a
constellation of nano satellites. Our network will transfer data 1000x faster
than current radio wave technology for terrestrial, satellite and deep space
applications.

We are part of the inaugural batch of Entrepreneur First in Singapore, working
under the patronage of SGInnovate. We have an incredibly fun and ambitious
team who are looking for extremely motivated engineers and researchers. Our
office is located in the heart of the business district, with a stone's throw
away from the best pubs in town. We love people who challenge the status quo
and show extreme grit and persistance.

Join us, if you find space exciting, and define the rules for how our
civilization grows and communicates!

\-- Machine Vision Role: [https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234904-spa...](https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234904-space-laser-communications-machine-vision-engineer)

\-- Embedded Hardware Engineer: [https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234900-spa...](https://angel.co/transcelestial-
technologies/jobs/234900-space-laser-communications-embedded-hardware-
engineer)

or email directly [team {at} transcelestial.com]

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Backend Engineers, Frontend Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
backend engineers and web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics analysis
platform.

Web developers will be creating web applications with functionality ranging
from visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations that open the world of complex genomic analysis to
medical professionals and scientists with limited or no experience in
computational analysis. These applications are built on our technology stack,
consisting of a node web service backend, which streams analysis results via
websockets to the web applications, where results are visualized using D3. The
successful applicant will be involved in further developing the iobio
framework (client libraries and server), designing and building new web apps,
and creating new visualizations.

For backend engineers we are looking to create systems that will analyze huge
amounts of genomic data, support the visualization and collaboration needs of
our web apps, and provide a robust API for data visualization. We are built on
AWS and are looking to leverage the cloud wherever possible, but will most
likely require traditional server setups for clients with sensitive patient
data. The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building
these systems. Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock
in Frameshift Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
robotfelix
ClickMechanic | Full Stack Engineers | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite

ClickMechanic brings trust & transparency to car repair. We give real-time
industry-standard quotes & enable customers to quickly book a vetted mechanic
online.

You'll join a small team of developers working on a huge consumer pain point.
We use Ruby on Rails and PostgreSQL.

We're hiring for 2 Senior / Mid-level Full Stack Engineers -
[https://goo.gl/SKTFsU](https://goo.gl/SKTFsU) Salary: £45k-£65k, dependent on
experience, with equity on offer too. Process: phone/skype interview => remote
technical exercise => 1 on-site interview.

Send any questions to jobs+felixhn@clickmechanic.com

------
skadamat
Dataquest | Data Science Instructor | San Francisco | Remote okay | $90k-$120k
+ equity

At Dataquest (www.dataquest.io), we teach data science and data engineering to
thousands of students around the world every day. We teach the concepts behind
the code, then help students build projects until everything clicks. We get
results -- we've had students get jobs at companies like SpaceX, and our NPS
is around 60.

We don't believe in skimming the surface of concepts so that students just
know what to type. We build intuition around complicated ideas like random
forests from the ground up. We walk students through building their own
algorithms, so we can help them understand the tradeoffs and limitations of
techniques. We help students build projects, so they can solidify their
knowledge and get real-world experience.

We're looking for someone to help us extend and enhance our curriculum. This
involves writing instructional content, creating projects, thinking about how
to improve how we teach, mentoring students directly, and getting feedback
from students to improve our teaching methods.

We're looking for someone who's passionate about teaching, and shares our
mission to give people access to high quality education at a low cost. You'll
have a lot of latitude to shape how we teach, and to help build a personalized
educational platform. We're bootstrapped and profitable, so this is also a
chance to learn more about the business side.

This is a great role if you want a make huge impact on the world, grow a
business, and rapidly expand your skillset.

If this is interesting, please email srini at dataquest.io.

------
kdavis
Mozilla | Machine Learning Research Engineer | Berlin, London, Paris |
[https://mzl.la/2qGIwic](https://mzl.la/2qGIwic)

Do you dream of harnessing your machine learning knowledge to enrich users’
lives and to improve their privacy and security while opening up models and
data to the world?

If so, you should join Mozilla’s Machine Learning group!

As a Machine Learning Research Engineer at Mozilla you will:

    
    
        -Design & deploy machine learning algorithms & models to the open Internet (Initial STT focus)
        -Define research & experiment strategies that iteratively move towards their stated goals
        -Stay on top of the latest machine learning research
        -Present internally and/or externally on internal and/or external research of note
        -Integrate pertinent research into current projects
        -As part of Emerging Technologies, work with the Mozilla organization—finance, legal, product, etc
         in shepherding our work to completion
    

Your professional profile:

    
    
        Requirements
            -A thorough understanding of deep learning algorithms
            -3+ years of machine learning research+engineering experience
            -Ability to apply machine learning to solve business problems
            -Authority in one, or proficiency in more than one, programming language (Python, C++...)
            -Technical fluency, ability to clearly discuss algorithms, architectures, and trade-offs
        Preferred Qualifications
            -PhD in Machine Learning, Mathematics, Physics, or other quantitative field
            -Experience with TensorFlow
            -Project management skills

------
ibeitia
Databook | Frontend Engineer | Bay Area | $80k - $100k · 0.5 - 1.0% ·
[https://www.trydatabook.com](https://www.trydatabook.com)

ROLE

Use your knowledge of web technologies to improve the Databook webapp. You
will work with interactive charts, real-time data streams, REST and GraphQL
APIs and other modern technologies. You will collaborate closely with the
founding team to spec, build, test and deploy new features.

BONUS POINTS

\- UX and design sensibilities. We're looking for someone able to translate
designs that might not be fully specced out. \- Experience with AngularJS,
React, Vue.js or similar. \- Experience in small start­up environments or
similar work settings. You should be able to work in a fast paced environment.
Requirements might change quickly so we're looking for someone that is
adaptable and independent.

REQUIREMENTS

\- US citizenship. \- 2-3 years experience developing complex web applications
with modern technologies. \- Ability weigh several and often conflicting
constraints to make rapid decisions in a fast-moving environment.

Please kindly apply by emailing inigo@trydatabook.com

For more information about our team:
[https://www.trydatabook.com/about](https://www.trydatabook.com/about)

------
rkunal
Nyaaya | Technology Internship | New Delhi, India | ONSITE, INTERN ,
[http://nyaaya.in](http://nyaaya.in)

Nyaaya is India’s first free online searchable repository of every central and
state law. Our mission is to provide an accessible, user friendly and single
window platform which not only documents, but also explains all Indian laws.

Content available at Nyaaya is licensed under Creative Commons License. We are
working towards open sourcing our tech platforms as well.

More Information : [http://nyaaya.in/blog/nyaaya-intern-call-
tech/](http://nyaaya.in/blog/nyaaya-intern-call-tech/)

~~~
ButIamThatGuy
really nice concept. Even though I'm already a fulltime employee. I'd love to
contribute if possible.

~~~
rkunal
Thank you. You may mail us at contact@nyaaya.in, mentioning what domain you
wish to contribute in. We would take it forward from there.

------
ohnoozz
Zerocopter - [https://www.zerocopter.com](https://www.zerocopter.com) |
Amsterdam, NL | Fulltime, REMOTE / ONSITE

Zerocopter is an Amsterdam-based company specialized in helping companies
secure their (web) applications. We expose vulnerabilities using a dedicated
worldwide crew of white-hat hackers, advanced scanners and running responsible
disclosure programs.

We are a team of 14 people based in Amsterdam and Assen. Don't let our size
fool you: we are providing solutions to companies (very) big and small.
Security has become a top-of-mind topic in boardrooms and Zerocopter has
established itself as a trusted and highly skilled company.

Zerocopter is looking for a Ruby on Rails developer. You will be able to work
on all aspects of our systems, front-end as well as back-end. We have a strong
sense of keeping things simple, we don't have many meetings and each member of
the dev team has the opportunity to design and contribute to important
features.

@recruiters: we're not interested.

Requirements

    
    
      - Solid grasp of a dynamically typed language such as Ruby or Python
      - Several years of experience with a web development framework like Rails or Django
      - Good UNIX skills
      - Sufficient git fu
      - If you are remote: your timezone should be +/- 2 hours Central European Time and you should live close to Amsterdam (less than 2 hours flight time) due to meetings.
    

Want to join this killer team? [https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/software-
engineer/c/new](https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer/c/new)

------
jayzalowitz
Capital One | Data Platform Engineer, Reliability Engineer, Engineering
Manager, Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Product Manager | New York, NY,
Washington Dc, San Francisco ,CA | ONSITE

Capital One is on a bit of a hiring spree. My team, the TED team in SF is an
implementation/quazi-labs division where we solve difficult engineering
problems across several parts of Capital One, and we would love you to apply
to work with us. Even if our team isn't a perfect fit, Capital One has lots of
openings.

Apply here: [http://rolp.co/Uyp6c](http://rolp.co/Uyp6c)

Questions: jay.zalowitz@capitalone.com and mention HN.

------
evaneykelen
ClubCollect | Backend Software Engineer | Amsterdam | REMOTE

Help us build an awesome billing engine! ClubCollect is looking for an
experienced backend software engineer.

We've created a service for (sports) clubs and other organizations to make
invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online payments:
everything is processed via ClubCollect. Our customers (mainly treasurers of
sports clubs) absolutely love our product. Hundreds of thousands of club
members have already made payments using our service.

We're a small team (just 35 people including 8 programmers), we love remote
working but we also like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and Elixir (+Phoenix). We value
simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements:

\- You love Elixir, Ruby or both

\- Experience with Erlang would be great

\- Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or
Django

\- Not shy to touch JS

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

Apply at [https://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](https://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles| New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE |
[https://www.mark43.com/jobs/](https://www.mark43.com/jobs/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/jobs/](https://www.mark43.com/jobs/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Mobile Engineer

[Sr] Information Security Officer

~~~
baloneyman
None of your links on your jobs site work

~~~
zavulon
You hit this just as we were deploying the new version of the site :) it works
now

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >50 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 28% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our search infrastructure up a few notches. A bit on
what we're working on:

\- We have some good distributed systems deployed that we are constantly
improving: [https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elastics...](https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elasticsearch-systems-2016/)

\- Various versions of search, related posts, and recommendations have been
launched over the years, but we've only recently had good enough tracking to
easily test algorithm changes at our scale. Lot's of new data available for
improving search relevancy.

\- Billion plus unique users of our search systems each month, searching in
every language that humans use.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

------
bbfrhd
Ad Hoc | Software Engineer, DevOps, UX Researcher | REMOTE (US-Based), No
Visas

Ad Hoc is a small (but rapidly growing) software engineering company that came
out of the successful effort to rescue HealthCare.gov after its disastrous
initial launch.

Ad Hoc is focused on delivering and operating fast, stable, and well-designed
services on behalf of U.S. federal and state government that enables agencies
to provide transactional and informational services to consumers. We do this
by bringing people from startups and successful private sector technology
companies to these problems, collaborating closely with government partners to
deliver software that actually works.

We are hiring for a number of engineering roles (front-end, full-stack,
DevOps) and UX Research. You can apply from our website
[https://adhocteam.us/join/](https://adhocteam.us/join/) and read more there
about the process.

If you have questions, feel free to contact me (bob@adhocteam.us) and I'd be
happy to answer if I can or connect you with the right folks in our recruiting
pipeline.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4/12 months INTERNS

We are looking for new colleagues to help improve our FOSS software solutions
and contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are passionate
about open source software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!
Candidates will do a programming challenge followed by an interview. We're
currently looking for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN   
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 30 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We run our
own stack with ERP5 (Business Suite), SlapOS (Cloud Deployment) and Wendelin
(Big Data/Machine Learning) being the main solutions for which we provide
customization services (our code is free, our time isn't). We have time to
tinker, need to think out-of-the-box/ram/space and work mostly autonomous. We
all use Chromebooks, our hierarchy is as flat as the area around Lille, our
offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and
(vanilla) JavaScript. If you're looking for fame or gain, we're not the right
place. For purpose and leverage, we might be worth considering. Join us!

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | Mid Node.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions. Compensation: 30 - 70 zł/h
dependent on the experience, background and attitude to coding.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Send your CV, code samples or inquiries to newhero@ideamotive.co

------
snovv_crash
Pix4D | Software Engineers | Berlin | FULLTIME, ONSITE

Pix4D develops drone mapping and photogrammetry software that already enables
tens of thousands of professionals around the world to create, visualize,
assess and edit their own maps and 3D models. We are looking for multiple
engineers to join our _new_ development team in Berlin, working closely with
Pix4D’s already existing development team in Lausanne, Switzerland.

Open positions:

\- C++ algorithms & computer vision:
[https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734](https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734)

\- C++, Qt and QML:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409](https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409)

Requirements:

\- Excellence in modern C++ programming: focused on code quality, simplicity,
and ease of maintenance

\- English language, written and spoken

To see all positions available in both Berlin and Lausanne:
[https://pix4d.com/jobs/](https://pix4d.com/jobs/)

------
rchiba
TINT | Front End Engineer | [https://www.tintup.com](https://www.tintup.com) |
San Francisco | REMOTE (US/Canada) | $90K - $164K

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

We’re looking for a Front End Engineer to join our small 30-person team. We
offer a competitive compensation package, and have a flexible remote work
policy.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing. We are proudly
profitable, not dependent on investor funding. Every Friday we work on hack
projects that we think will push the business forward. Our current stack is
Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

___________________

DETAILS

• on the positions: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

• on TINT company culture:
[https://www.tintup.com/about](https://www.tintup.com/about)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.tintup.com/clients](https://www.tintup.com/clients)

• on what it's like to work here:
[https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/)

___________________

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates. Even cofounder meeting minutes are sent to the
team.

• FLEXIBLE REMOTE WORK - We have a flexible remote work policy that allows
employees based in San Francisco to work remotely for extended periods, and
for engineers to join us remotely full-time.

• PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about events, music, Natural Language Processing,
building internal tools or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be
right at home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
rsvelan
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| San Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland
| Full Time | On-Site/Remote

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content worldwide.

We are looking for a Principal Software Engineer to join our Product Team in
Switzerland. Relocation assistance is offered.

We are also looking for a remote, US-based AWS Customer Success Specialist to
join our Growth Team.

If you’re passionate about software development, engineering and cloud
technologies, and love to always be learning, this might be a great fit for
you.

Check out our job postings at www.cloudacademy.com or send your resume to
rachel.svelan@cloudacademy.com.

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Backend, Frontend & System Engineers | Berlin, Germany | INTERNS,
VISA, ONSITE,
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

We're always looking for hungry & curious engineers (from INTERN to senior
level) in:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Frontend & Hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Urgently needed: Team Lead Campaign Technology / CRM (Fullstack Go/Angular)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 28 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're self-funded, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

~~~
Paul1995
Hello at present under consideration in the third year in the CESI in the
branch computer engineer, I am in search of a company which could welcome me
within the framework of an international internship of duration about 6 months
as from September 25th on February 09th.

This internship must validate my year abroad and must be made in a domain in
touch with the computing or the electronics or the environment of Web. I
highly motivated and want to learn in a professional environment. This would
be a wonderful opportunity for me to work on your side. Looking forward to
your reply, please accept, Madam, Sir, the expression of my most profound
respect.

Cordially Paul-Henri NOIREAU

my email: paulnoireau@gmail.com

------
holonk
WalmartLabs | Release Engineer, Mobile | Portland, OR | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for our a highly experienced Release Engineer to be the
founding Release Engineer in our mobile engineering team at WalmartLabs. Our
iOS and Android mobile apps are used by tens of millions of users and we
release new versions every two weeks. In this role, you will responsible for
supporting and improving our CI/CD pipeline, automated testing and release
management.

We have a small but growing Portland office full of smart engineers, designers
and product managers with diverse backgrounds and skill sets. Our compensation
is very competitive. Job link:

[https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/835517BR-staff-
software-...](https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/835517BR-staff-software-
engineer-portland-or)

If you are interested, drop me an email at: batikoglu@walmartlabs.com

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have two open positions for a Backend Engineer and a DevOps
Engineer.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Scala (Apache Spark), Haskell, PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Ember.js

We process millions of products per day and offer technically interesting and
challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and skilled engineers to
join our team in the city center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
farhanpatel
Mozilla | Firefox Mobile Engineer | Mountain View Portland, Remote, San
Francisco, Toronto, Vancouver | [https://mozilla.org](https://mozilla.org)

We are looking for an iOS engineer to work on [https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/focus](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/focus)
[https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/firefox-ios](https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/firefox-ios)

and other open source products that Mozilla is working on.

You'll get to work on one of the few projects on the iOS platform that are
built completely in the open.

Apply here
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/688096](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/688096)

~~~
AbhishekJoshi
Are you accepting remote workers from Canada? Job posting on site does not
indicate that.

------
edwintorok
Citrix | Cambridge, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

"Citrix's XenServer team has an opening for a talented software engineer,
contributing to the Datapath areas – Storage & Graphics Virtualisation - at
the heart of the XenServer virtualization platform" "Essential Requirements:
Significant experience in C and Python development ..."

More details: [https://jobs.citrix.com/job/CITRA00588736/Linux-Datapath-
Dev](https://jobs.citrix.com/job/CITRA00588736/Linux-Datapath-Dev)

I've gone through the interview process myself recently, it is an interesting
and fun experience: questions tailored to the skills listed on your resume,
and situations you'd encounter during the course of your job.

Interested in applying for the role and have the right to work in the UK?
Email edvin.torok@citrix.com

------
Torn
Skyscanner | full-time senior / principal / staff / lead hires | London,
Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://grnh.se/3ti0do1](http://grnh.se/3ti0do1)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with micro-
services & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine learning,
full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS & Android.
Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python, JavaScript &
NodeJS.

We're growing in all of our European offices; London and Barcelona in
particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

Our current focuses are around high-frequency travellers, data-driven
personalization and recommendation, as well as developer enablement and
tooling. What should the future look like -- how do we best use our data, our
scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? Come help us find out.

Referral link is above. Feel free to ping me an email at
alex.treppass@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer you, or have questions on
what life here is like and the cool things we're doing in engineering, design
& product.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance available.

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
How quickly is UberEATS growing on a restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs
Grubhub?) We’re a profitable company that is growing quickly and have hundreds
of clients across major financial institutions and corporations. Our office is
in Midtown and we offer full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

Back-End Data Engineer

We're looking for a back-end engineer that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. You will have
experience in Python and familiarity with the DOM and tools for parsing the
DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

Mobile iOS Engineer

We are looking for a talented Mobile Engineer on a contract basis to develop a
consumer video app. Our current iOS SDK codebase is in Swift so you will need
experience building native mobile apps and/or libraries on iOS using Swift. We
are looking for a minimum of 4 years professional experience developing mobile
applications for iOS/Swift. Experience with video and streaming is a must. You
are required to work in our Midtown office in New York daily.

Director of Marketing

We’re looking for a Director of Marketing that can help position our product
and generate new qualified leads. You will help deliver our story, vision and
product innovation resulting in increased coverage and awareness globally. The
ideal candidate will have at least three years of experience marketing a SaaS
product. Expertise in public relations, branding and using marketing analytics
to make data-driven decisions is essential.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

------
jdevonport
Airfinity | London or Brighton UK | Full Time | Engineer (Data) & Senior Data
Scientist | [http://airfinity.com](http://airfinity.com)

Working to organise and understand the world's event, attendee and sponsor
data. Currently hiring for multiple roles in our data science and engineering
team based across London and Brighton.

We are looking for accomplished engineers looking for their next big
challenge.

We are a year old and have secured several rounds with a rapidly expanding
team working on our event data products.

Salary Range £50-70k + Equity + Benefits, Flexible Working

If you would like to talk please either reach out to me directly and mention
HN [james at airfinity .com] or through our Careers page.
[https://www.airfinity.com/careers](https://www.airfinity.com/careers)

------
timruffles
Cubik.io | Developers | London | Onsite | Pay by level, up to £65k for good
full-stack devs

We're building a data-visualisation platform using some great tech
(TypeScript, D3, Node, React+Redux, Postgres) and using it to deliver data
stories for clients like Barclays, IBM and startups including fintech + smart
energy companies.

We're looking for devs who love to build visually compelling products. We
really care about surprising our users with the quality of our UI and
visualisations.

Please have a look at the gist below for more details - we're right next to
Old St tube on the Northern Line so it's easy to drop by and meet us over
lunch!

[https://gist.github.com/timruffles/825fa496406c95f19ce44760a...](https://gist.github.com/timruffles/825fa496406c95f19ce44760a8491b6b)

------
snewman
I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Agent Engineer: you'll own our lean, mean data collection agent. If you enjoy
constantly getting to play with new tools, come help us connect to...
everything. You'll get to play with packages from Apache to Zookeeper, APIs
from AWS to, er, Azure, while tackling challenges such as monitoring 100,000+
simultaneous log files using minimal CPU.

Customer Success Engineer: our customers are engineers. We're looking for
someone with lightweight ops experience and good communication skills to help
them get the most out of Scalyr. A great opportunity to join the team and work
your way up the engineering ladder.

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/back-end-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-engineer)

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-
enginee...](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/customer-success-engineer)

[edit: fixed link – thanks vnchr]

~~~
vnchr
Something went wrong with the third link, here it is for anyone looking:
[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/sales-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/sales-engineer)

------
apu
Dropbox | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, Seattle, New York |
Onsite, full-time

Dropbox’s Machine Learning team develops high impact solutions that touch
millions of people and a _lot_ of data. From images and videos to documents
and audio (in every language!), the Dropbox ML team tackles it all! We
leverage the full range of classic & modern ML techniques (whatever a problem
calls for!), including {semi,un,}supervised learning, deep learning of all
flavors (from CNNs to LSTMs and beyond!), and online/interactive learning.

See this blog post for a deep-dive into a recent feature we developed (OCR on
scanned documents): [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-
ocr](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-ocr)

We're looking for people with either academic or practical backgrounds in
machine learning, ideally with experience in natural language understanding,
information retrieval, knowledge extraction, and/or deep learning.

Responsibilities:

\- Work within the Machine Learning Team to prototype, design, code, train,
test, deploy, and iterate on large scale machine learning systems.

\- Build delightful products and experiences for millions, while working
alongside an excellent, cross-functional team across Engineering, Product and
Design.

\- Help shape the direction of machine learning and artificial intelligence at
Dropbox.

Benefits and Perks:

\- Getting to make a tremendous impact on our infrastructure & products, which
are used by hundreds of millions of people around the world

\- Working with a highly skilled and experienced team with backgrounds in
industry & academia, across many different fields

\- Market competitive total compensation package

\- 100% company-paid individual medical, dental, & vision insurance coverage

\- 401k + company match

\- Generous vacation & volunteer policy

\- Free Dropbox space for your friends and family :-)

Apply here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100)

Please don't hesitate to reach out to me, even if just to ask a question or
clarify something! (Contact info in my profile)

~~~
go_deeper
Would you be taking Master's students or is it specifically limited to PhDs?
(the "desired" qualifications says PhD)

------
nemesisj
Administrate
([https://www.getadministrate.com](https://www.getadministrate.com)) -
Edinburgh, United Kingdom

We're one of the fastest growing tech companies in Scotland, looking for
engineers and people in sales.

We provide an EdTech solution that helps training departments and training
companies manage their operations. We have beautiful office views of the
castle from our city centre location, and we work a 4 Day, 32 hour workweek.
You can read more about that here: [https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-
day-week/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-day-week/)

Looking for: * Software Engineers * Designers * Testers * Smart people who get
things done

------
justboxing
Hi, I'm manually curating the VISA OK i.e. Work Visa / Work Permit Sponsorship
Jobs in this thread and posting them at

[http://visaok.in/job-board/5/](http://visaok.in/job-board/5/)

The vast majority of employers aren't strictly adhering to @xando's regex and
I've come to terms with manually curating and posting the VISA OK Jobs 1 by 1
for now. Please bear with me -- all VISA OK Jobs listed here will be listed on
[http://visaok.in/](http://visaok.in/) in about 2 to 3 days.

If you are a job seeker looking for a WORK VISA, feel free to let me know what
you'd like to see on the site.

Also let me know what challenges you face when applying for a VISA OK job?

email: theblogdoctor @ gmail

\- Shiva

~~~
kjcharles
Really like what you're doing.

I think it'd be really useful if you could show the types of visas companies
are willing to sponsor especially US companies. You could show if they're
sponsoring new H1Bs, H1B transfers, TN, etc.

~~~
justboxing
Thank you for your feedback. I do maintain flags per visa for "Sponsor",
"Transfer" and if they'll process Green Card / Permanent Residency. Will work
that into the UI soon.

------
rudasi
Trexo Robotics | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite | VISA | www.trexorobotics.com

Trexo Robotics is an exoskeleton robotics start up working towards making
mobility a reality for the disabled and elderly. Founded by Waterloo
mechatronics graduates we strive to provide a strong engineering culture and
believe in getting things done. Currently Trexo Robotics is working on a
rehabilitation exoskeleton for children with lower body movement disorders
such as Cerebral Palsy and is looking for it first robotics engineer to help
implement software for control, modelling and testing of our robot.

Skills: C/C++/Python, ROS, control systems theory. Benefits: Competitive
salary and equity, first employee, opportunity to help children with mobility
issues.

If interested please email at ru@trexorobotics.com

~~~
gejose
Fascinating

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, Designers, Data Scientists | San Francisco |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use large scale environmental
sensor networks and the resulting new body of knowledge to create a more
resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Senior Data Scientists

* Data Engineers

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

------
voldern
Creation Suite (Schibsted) | Senior Engineer | Oslo, Norway | Onsite | Full-
Time

Schibsted Creation Suite is a digital only, award winning [0][1] news creation
platform used by several newspapers, including the largest ones in Norway and
Sweden. In total we are around 30 people, but you will be part of a smaller
team (4 full stack devs, 1 UX and 1 PM in Oslo; 2 developers in Krakow)
working on creating the next generation of personalized news delivery systems
and related tools. We're small enough that you will have a big impact, but
there's still plenty of career opportunities within the rest of Schibsted.

We're looking for a senior engineer that is very experienced with JavaScript
and Node.JS (or so good at other stuff and willing to learn that it doesn't
matter). The rest of our stack consists of Flowtype, PostgreSQL, Spinnaker and
AWS (RDS, EC2, SNS, SQS, Kinesis). We're constantly experimenting and
innovating and no strangers to trying new technology when we get a good
opportunity. As of writing we're currently looking into linkerd.io.

You should also not be afraid of doing frontend development when it makes
sense. We're currently using ReactJS and are contributing back to a open
source system driven by Schibsted called Roc [2], that tries to alleviate some
of the pain points of doing development in JS.

English is our working language so knowing Norwegian is not required. For The
Right Candidate we are willing to help with relocation to Oslo

Email me at espen.volden@schibsted.com if you're interested.

[0] [http://www.inma.org/practice-
detail.cfm?zyear=2017&id=6E4243...](http://www.inma.org/practice-
detail.cfm?zyear=2017&id=6E4243B1-1456-4AF3-9DC4-1DE05815AF72) [1]
[http://www.inma.org/blogs/main/post.cfm/40-inma-global-
media...](http://www.inma.org/blogs/main/post.cfm/40-inma-global-media-awards-
winners-unveiled-aftenposten-takes-top-prize) [2]
[https://github.com/rocjs/roc](https://github.com/rocjs/roc)

------
marpaia
Kolide | C++ Software Engineer on osquery | Fully Remote | Fulltime |
[https://kolide.com/osquery](https://kolide.com/osquery)

Hey there! Mike Arpaia here, a Co-Founder of a host endpoint company called
Kolide ([https://kolide.com](https://kolide.com)) and the original creator of
the open-source security software osquery
([https://github.com/facebook/osquery](https://github.com/facebook/osquery))
which I put together as a solution to Facebook's HIDS problem when I worked
there as an engineer.

Kolide is building a team of software engineers to work on and contribute to
the osquery codebase, which is an open-source C++ project. Open sourced by
Facebook in 2014, osquery is an operating system instrumentation and analysis
framework which solves a variety of monitoring and instrumentation use-cases.
Since its release, osquery has become one of the most popular open source
security software projects on all of GitHub with over 9,000 stars and 1,000
forks.

The osquery engineering team at Kolide, led by me, the progenitor of the
osquery project, will focus on improving the open source codebase for all
users of osquery. Engineers will work closely with members of the core osquery
team, osquery community members, and other Kolide employees to prioritize
features and collaborate on development. Due to the distributed nature of the
osquery open source project, this is a completely remote role; Candidates
should feel comfortable working independently in a distributed fashion.

The following attributes would be true of an ideal candidate:

\- Extensive experience writing C++

\- Deep knowledge of the operating system internals of macOS, Linux or Windows

\- A passion for open source software and community

\- Strong writing skills and the ability to express ideas via project
proposals and design documents

\- Previous contributions to osquery are definitely a plus, but not strictly
required

If this sounds interesting to you, shoot me an email at mike@kolide.com!

~~~
amag
Whoa, that's right up my alley! Too bad I'm not really looking for a new job
and you only offer remote _within_ the US... Well, I might still contribute
just for fun!

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds of companies
like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for developers as
they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to double our team in
the next few months. If you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a
venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach out to matt at
logrocket dot com.

------
iamjj
GoldRepublic | Developers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite |
4-6k

GoldRepublic is a small Amsterdam based fintech/software company behind a
precious metal trading platform.

Foremost, we're trying to fill a place in our front-end team. If you match
some or all of these, we'd love to speak to you: * Angular4 * TypeScript *
RxJS * d3js * REST API Design * Webpack2

You'll be involved in the development of a huge control panel used for the
internal management of a trading platform.

Other positions: -- DevOps Engineer -- Backend Developers -- Product Owners If
you're interested, shoot an intro email to: j.verhoevet@goldrepublic.com

~~~
Whiteline0
I see there is mistake in the email, it should be: j.verhoeve@goldrepublic.com

For more info about the company:
[https://www.goldrepublic.com/](https://www.goldrepublic.com/)

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Site Reliability Engineer | Singapore | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

The DevOps team at ZALORA is looking for an additional member.

Automation and availability will be your main goals. You will use Nix/NixOS to
glue together a stack of Go, MySQL, PHP, RabbitMQ, Solr and more.

A code review is the deciding factor. You either send in an existing project,
or implement our coding task. After that we'll have a call and optionally meet
to sort out other details.

Apply at
[http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir). I
personally reply to all applications.

~~~
vaibhavsagar
I am one of the people on the DevOps team and am happy to talk about it. My
email is also in my profile :)

------
thomasmarshall
OpenCorporates | Backend Engineer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite

We at OpenCorporates are looking for backend engineers - see
[https://blog.opencorporates.com/jobs-at-
opencorporates](https://blog.opencorporates.com/jobs-at-opencorporates) for
the details. In brief, if you work at OpenCorporates you get to work with
interesting technology on a successful open data project which helps people
fight corruption, money laundering and organised crime. Which is a pretty cool
combo.

If it sounds like your kind of thing then please get in touch!

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Back-End Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

Are you a Back-End Developer with extensive Python experience? Do you
particularly enjoy working with amazing people, having fun at work and
building something awesome? If so, this role may just be a fit. As a senior
developer you will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation
application for business travel. On a day-to-day basis you will work with our
product team to design, architect and implement the back-end of our product.
Your code will run fast, efficiently and will never break. This position
involves: System architecture design, implementation and testing. Product
development in Python and Django of a travel related web-based product.
Integrations between our product to 3rd party APIs. Work in Agile environment
with strong attention to a well-documented code, unit testing and continuous
integration. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject
matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including base
salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required.

The link to apply is [http://bit.ly/backend-eng-tk](http://bit.ly/backend-eng-
tk)

------
lexi-mono
Hey everyone, sorry if this is a bit off-topic.

Every month I scan the previous months’ Who Is Hiring thread and build stats
around the most popular languages.

Hope someone finds this useful. Constructive feedback welcome.

[http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/](http://langstats.azurewebsites.net/)

~~~
who_is_firing
I find this to be very helpful. Any chance you can keep historical records so
we can see trends?

~~~
lexi-mono
Yes, will do!

------
Raphomet
Lob | YC S13, YC Continuity | Senior Software Engineer | Full Time, ONSITE |
San Francisco, CA

Our first API was to programmatically send physical mail. Our second,
announced just yesterday ([https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/31/ycs-continuity-
fund-leads...](https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/31/ycs-continuity-fund-
leads-20-million-investment-in-lobs-mail-service/)), is CASS-certified address
verification. Our long-term goal is to provide the building blocks for
developers to automate the offline world through APIs.

I'm the head of engineering at Lob. In between my last job and this one, I
spoke to 42 organizations before I found what I was looking for in Lob: an
exceptional team at the beginning of its growth phase, and also a company with
a track record of being deliberate about its culture and which is
intentionally building a good place to work.

We are a small and mighty engineering team with a ton of product and
infrastructure problems to solve as we keep pace with rapid growth. So, we're
currently looking for experienced software engineers who can take ownership of
entire projects. We hate contrived interviews, so our process rewards
practical problem solving (based on real problems we've faced) and excellent
communication.

Apply at [https://lob.com/careers](https://lob.com/careers) or drop me a line
at raph@lob.com if this intrigues you!

------
JED3
Pathlight is the first platform dedicated to helping sales managers. These
managers are critical to any organization’s success (and revenue), but are
stuck with using whiteboards, email, and spreadsheets to do this vital job.

Sales managers use Pathlight every day because it helps them control their
team's pipeline, productivity, and development like they've been doing it for
20+ years.

We’re looking for hungry and talented full-stack engineers to help us.

Pros:

    
    
      - Green field development. An opportunity to build things from scratch and own large parts of the stack.
      - Real world problems. The kind that companies pay $100K+ to solve.
      - Experienced founders. This is our 2nd startup - our first was acquired in 2013.
      - Well-funded and well-run. Series A, low burn. Capital efficiency is important to us.
      - Product market fit. Companies already using it every day.
    

Cons:

    
    
      - Very early. Very uncertain.
      - We’re not going to match your offer from Facebook
      - No free lunches, gym memberships, massages, etc.
      - We play Yacht Rock on Fridays.
    

Our application pulls from a customer’s existing CRM and uses a whole mess of
buzz-words to perform our magic (cue shameless buzzword dump):

    
    
      - Python/Django (Python3, Celery)
      - Machine learning (scikit-learn, numpy)
      - Thick frontend client (ES6/Babel/React/Redux)
    

Email trey[at]pathlight.com to apply.

------
JasonMerriman
Business Insider | Javascript Engineer, Dev Ops Engineer, QA Engineer | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

Javascript Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ja...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/javascript-
engineer-dYQmXyjDyr57qmeMg-44q7)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-cNiRlAe_Wr56TeeMg-44q7)

QA Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/qa...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/qa-
engineer-dNzlsQdKqr56lVeMg-44q7)

~~~
JasonMerriman
Backend Engineer: [https://www.jsco.re/16ixp](https://www.jsco.re/16ixp)

------
jrudolph
Meshcloud| Frankfurt am Main, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE, Senior positions
available Remote | www.meshcloud.io

Meshcloud provides public IaaS, CaaS and PaaS cloud services based on open-
source technology. This enables our customers to avoid vendor lock-in, execute
an effective hybrid cloud strategy and save cost. In cooperation with data-
centers, we offer multiple cloud locations in Europe and Germany. Our
federation technology enables customers to seamlessly switch between different
providers and integrates different cloud platforms (currently OpenStack and
Cloud Foundry).

At Meshcloud you will be working in an exciting start-up atmosphere with a
passionate and talented team. We use a wide array of technologies and offer
lots of room for creativity and professional growth. If you're excited about
freeing developers from proprietary cloud technologies, shoot me a mail
because we are hiring for multiple roles:

\- Junior and Senior Front-End Engineers (TypeScript, Angular 2, Bootstrap 4,
SCSS)

\- Junior and Senior Backend-End Engineers (Java, Spring Boot, Mongo +
MariaDB, HATEOAS APIs)

\- Integration Expert (Go, Python, Java, ... we're looking for a true Polyglot
Engineer)

You can view our open positions at
[https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/](https://www.meshcloud.io/en/careers/),
or feel free to email me directly at jrudolph at meshcloud dot io. Please
include Stackoverflow and Github Profile if available.

------
andyloyd
Senior Java Software Engineer - 100% Remote

Sonatype has drawn from the global pool of software development talent, with
engineering expertise in Canada, Germany, the UK, and the US. Our product
development teams lead the ongoing evolution of multiple market leading
products -- Nexus Repository and Nexus Lifecycle -- used by hundreds of
thousands of developers, application security professionals and legal staff
across the world.

No one is going to tell you when to get up in the morning. No one is going to
dole out a bunch of small tasks for you to do each day. Members of Sonatype's
software development organization have to have the internal drive and
initiative to make the product vision a reality. Flow should be the
predominant state of mind.

Strong development expertise in Java with additional experience with
JavaScript frameworks (e.g. ExtJS, Angular JS) Experience working in a highly
distributed environment, leveraging modern collaboration tools to facilitate
team communication Experience with and/or knowledge of NPM, ElasticSearch,
Nuget and/or Groovy are major pluses UX/UI experience is highly desirable.
Have a strong bias for making things happen and love the team aspect of
product development Currently resides in Canada, Germany, the United Kingdom
or the United States

Apply now -
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonatype/b6caaae6-2924-48d3-866c-507ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonatype/b6caaae6-2924-48d3-866c-507aeed7f92c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
zoeyeung
Terminal 1 | Tech positions | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa

We provide personalised, affordable recruitment services to connect everyone
with their winning team. Our differentiating factor is a machine-readable
recruitment platform that allows us to “teach” machines to do recruitment. We
believe that the world will be a much better place if recruitment services
were cost-effective and efficient. Being entrepreneurs ourselves, we
understand how inaccessible current services are.

We currently help startups, non-profits, and enterprises by providing an end-
to-end service: * employer branding * recruitment strategy planning *
developing and running tailor-made technical and cultural assessment * overall
candidate experiences management. We are on the mission to let everyone focus
on what they are good at and to build a better team at the same time.

We are hiring: \- Front-end Developer (HTML/CSS/Vue/React/Angular) \- Backend
Developer (Node.js/PHP/Ruby/Python/Java) \- Junior Software Developer
(HTML5/NodeJS/React/React Native) - DevOps Engineer
(Jenkins/Travis/Docker/Kubernetes) \- Data Scientist
(Python/R/XGboost/Torch7/Tableau/ggplot) \- UI/UX Designer (Sketch/Adobe
Suite/HTML/CSS)

Interested? Apply through our portal: tty1.us/tty1-hackernews !

~~~
seishun
The portal only has the Front-end Developer job listed?

~~~
zoeyeung
When you click on the role, it will list more jobs openings. Sorry for the
poor UX, we are working on it!

~~~
seishun
That worked, thanks. However, I'm unable to attach my resume. The "Attach
file" button does nothing in either Chrome or Firefox.

~~~
zoeyeung
It works for people who submitted recently, can you try again?

------
theshawalker
Meteor Development Group | Open Source Engineers, Back-end Engineers, Front-
end Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite and Remote

Back-end Engineers: Build the foundations and APIs of our tools for GraphQL
and JavaScript developers. You'll have the opportunity to learn and use the
most cutting edge technologies as you help shape and deliver the components
that make up our commercial cloud services, Optics and Galaxy. You will work
with a team of talented engineers to build performant and scalable services in
modern languages like Kotlin and Go.

Front-end Engineers: Design and owns new features for our commercial products,
Optics and Galaxy, and our open source projects, Apollo and Meteor. You will
be helping to develop the best practices of front-end engineering with a team
that has a history of pioneering JavaScript tech.

Open Source Engineers: If you like doing the things above AND attending &
speaking at conferences, writing blog posts and teaching people about the
latest developer tools, you might be interested in joining our open source
team.

If you're wondering what GraphQL and Apollo are all about: [https://dev-
blog.apollodata.com/](https://dev-blog.apollodata.com/)

Our job site: [https://www.meteor.io/jobs/](https://www.meteor.io/jobs/)

------
ig1
Data Scientist/Quant | MarketInvoice | London, UK (we've hired two people from
HN)

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

We're looking to hire an experienced data scientist who can take the lead in
build out our credit scoring algorithms. Ideally we'd love someone with some
experience in credit scoring but we're open to candidates with machine
learning backgrounds who have a strong interest in finance (either from past
work experience or otherwise).

This is a role that requires both commercial nous as well as technical skills.

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide; last month we finance over
£50m in deals. It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders
and banks with complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing
transparency and simplicity to the market.

All roles have equity options with low strike price and employee friendly
terms.

Reach me at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com

~~~
ohlookcake
Are you currently able to support relocation or remote working?

~~~
ig1
We can't support remote working, we can help with relocation/visas.

------
dkuebric
Distributed Tracing Engineer(s): node.js, Ruby, and Golang | SolarWinds |
Onsite: Vancouver, SF, Boston

TraceView is a monitoring platform providing our customers (other software
engineers) with deep understanding of how their applications are performing.
In order to provide that insight, we have to collect the data, which is where
our instrumentation agent team comes into play.

The agents that feed TraceView’s analytics run inside customer application
processes, automatically instrumenting them to gather distributed tracing data
and other performance analytics, while having minimal or no performance impact
so they’re safe to run in high-traffic production environments.

We’re looking to hire folks immersed in the Node.js, Ruby, or Golang
ecosystems--with bonus points for fluency in multiple languages. (And really
wow us if you have a systems generalist bent.)

You’ll be combining an eye for performance with digging into the intricacies
of the language runtime and native extensions. If you have a passion for
constantly learning new libraries and deciphering how they work, and enjoy
working deep under the covers of the runtime, then we’d like you to join our
talented and growing development team.

More information:
[http://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?location=vancouver](http://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?location=vancouver)
(says Vancouver, but it's flexible location-wise)

Apply above if interested or feel free to reach out with any questions:
dan.kuebrich@solarwinds.com

------
thomas-d
Genomics plc | [https://www.genomicsplc.com/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/) |
Oxford, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE

​Genomics plc is an ambitious genome analytics business formed in March 2014
by four leading scientists at the University of Oxford, including Peter
Donnelly (Director of the Wellcome Trust Centre for Human Genetics) and Gil
McVean (Director of the Big Data Institute). The focus of the company is to
use genomic data to understand human biology, and our vision is to bring
together human genomic data linked to health and other outcomes, and to
develop sophisticated analytical methods for their interpretation in various
scientific contexts.

We are growing our team of developers and are seeking software engineers,
including one specialising in data visualisation, and a Principal Software
Engineer.

These role is based in our central Oxford office, and further information can
be found at [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/). Process is an initial phone
screen, followed by a short (<4 hours) coding test, then in person interviews
with 2-3 team members and our head of technology. Applications consisting of a
cover letter and CV should be sent to recruitment@genomicsplc.com.

------
Greek0
Ubimet | C++/Python Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE

Ubimet is a leading weather service providers in Europe. We're experts in
meteorology and issue customized weather forecasts for several million private
and industrial customers. Together with our shareholder (Red Bull), we pursue
the goal to be the weather service with the world's best quality forecasts.

We're looking for a C++/Python developer to work on interesting problems at
the intersection of big data, realtime services, and scientific computing. We
offer a great work environment in the city with the highest quality of living
worldwide
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Surve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Survey)).
If you have to move, we offer a relocation package and take care of any visa
formalities.

We especially encourage women, people of color, and others who are
underrepresented in the tech industry to apply.

If you're interested, check out [http://www.ubimet.com](http://www.ubimet.com)
and apply at
[https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5fl...](https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5flisting&company=C0016085212P&navBarLevel=JOB%5fSEARCH&rcm%5fsite%5flocale=en%5fUS&career_job_req_id=82&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=ON0hYXYHMZb4my8mZe1c5vRR%2bRw%3d)

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite, full-time, contractor,
interns

[https://airtable.com](https://airtable.com)

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

We're hiring for:

* Onsite full-time engineers and interns for frontend and backend (JS, Node, React)

* Remote contractors for some frontend web projects (JS, React)

People love using Airtable:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. We’ve raised over $10 million in funding.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

~~~
jeremyir
Hi there - I am interested in applying for the remote contractor frontend
role. Should I still apply on your website for the frontend engineer role? If
so, how should I specify my interest in remote contract work in the
application?

~~~
kasrak
Yep, please apply for frontend engineer and just note that you're applying as
a contractor in the Additional information field at the bottom.

------
swesthafer
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Fulltime | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring
Javascript Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I’m a manager on the Online Checkout (that’s the “Pay with PayPal” button and
experience) engineering team. We're looking for experienced JavaScript
developers. My team is currently working primarily with Angular on the client
and Kraken on Node. If you've got experience with React, we're actively
exploring doing an inside-out migration of our application and could use your
expertise. As most Node shops go, we're leveraging a whole lot of other open
source tools as well and we're very supportive of open source activities for
our people.

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

------
mediaTUM
Technical University of Munich | Frontend/Backend Developer | Munich | FULL-
TIME, PART-TIME, ONSITE, [https://www.ub.tum.de](https://www.ub.tum.de)

We are a software development team at the University Library of the Technical
University Of Munich (TUM). The University Library is the modern, scientific
information center of the Technical University of Munich. We are developing
tools to facilitate research and publication of research results.

Things we (contemplate to) use: Python, PostgreSQL, SQLAlchemy, Nginx, Linux,
NixOS, lxc, Jade, Flask, JavaScript (or alternatives like TypeScript, ELM,
..), Angular, React, pytest, Selenium, git

We are looking for full stack, backend or frontend developers to improve our
tools and the open source libraries we depend on. You should have a degree in
computer science or a related course of studies, or equivalent qualification.
Some knowledge of web development, user interface design and of other things
mentioned above as well as contributions to open source projects would be
good.

You can find the complete job advertisement here (German and English):
[https://portal.mytum.de/jobs/sonstige/NewsArticle_20160122_1...](https://portal.mytum.de/jobs/sonstige/NewsArticle_20160122_122637)
We are conducting classical on-site interviews where we discuss technical and
non-technical questions. Salary is based on the applicable tariff for the
state public services (TV-L). Feel free to contact our office for further
information: sekretariat@ub.tum.de

------
anton_y
Coboc | Embedded Software Engineer C/IoT/E-Bikes | Heidelberg | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME

We are developing, producing and selling electric bikes of a new kind. They
stand out by a award winning design, light weight, unique usability and a
fully integrated drive system that we develop completely in house including
motor control, battery management and bluetooth connectivity. We are selling
these for the fourth year now and need support to expand our technological
lead.

At coboc you will: * Architect, implement embedded software in C for our
integrated drive system * Develop new features in short development cycles
with quick product integration * Evaluate new technologies and streamline our
development process

Technology Stack: * Embedded C, Python * Linux, Eclipse, MPLabX, MATLAB,
Bitbucket (GIT, Mercurial) * TDD: Unity, CMock * Microchip dsPIC,
Atmel/Arduino, ARM Cortex-M * Slack, Trello, Confluence

What you should bring: * Degree in information technology, electronical
Engineering or similar * At least 3 years of work experience in electronics
development, testing and troubleshooting * Strong knowledge of embedded C or
C++ for programming microcontrollersleshooting * Collaborate with the team,
and also possess the ability to work autonomously * Speaking German fluently

Interested? Please write to anton[at]coboc[dot]biz | www.coboc.biz/jobs

------
frossie
| Large Synoptic Survey Telescope | Senior Cloud Solutions Architect | ONSITE
Tucson, AZ | VISA

Cloud engineering where clouds are the enemy! I'm at a major astronomy project
to build a telescope that can observe the whole sky twice a week (lsst.org).
Our Education and Public Outreach folks down the hallway from me are planning
a bunch of cool projects for the general public, kids, and citizen scientists
and need someone to come up with how it could all be done using current
technology stacks.

So! You get to be one of the first people to learn about the earth-killing
asteroid _and_ you get to work on something that your annoying uncle can
understand when you go home for Christmas and he asks "So what do you do all
day with that computer?"

This is a technical leadership position and as the team is still ramping up it
_has_ to be on-site, but Tucson is a great town to live in (they don't call us
"The Portland of the SouthWest" for nuthin') and you can buy a house for what
it takes you to rent a closet in SV :-) If you need a visa that is fine, we're
a quasi-academic shop and our HR is used to this kind of thing.

Don't let the incredibly sucky job application site put you off, it has
nothing to do with what the rest of us do :-) Apply here
[http://ls.st/bo0](http://ls.st/bo0) (I'm sorry, academia will have cool
recruiting practices in, oh, 2045 or so). If you have questions drop me a line
(email in the profile).

PS. You get to work with @astropixie in case you're a fan

------
spencerbrown
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco (will relocate,
also remote an option for experienced engineers) |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for all types of engineers: full-
stack, backend, site reliability, data, integration.

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us. Check out our engineering blog to see what
we've been working on:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering) Our stack:
Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redshift, Redis, Electron (full stack:
[http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Lead iOS Engineer, Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Onsite,
Full-time

Raise.me is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/raise-me-
grabs-12-million-...)). We just closed a Series A from top investors like
Redpoint and First Round Capital, and and are growing our team rapidly. If
you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate individuals
on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their college
ambitions, get in touch! We offer a meaningful equity stake along with great
benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)
and here is a bit about life at Raise.me: [https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-
raise-me-69d546d65c6b](https://medium.com/@raiseme/life-raise-me-69d546d65c6b)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: web development with Meteor+React+Redux,
IoT/embedded software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations
/ DevOps / Kubernetes-wrangling, web-based UI design, and anything else we
need to make the best product possible. Apply at
[https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co.

------
Nostromos
Blue Apron | Principal Engineer x2 | New York City, NY | ONSITE,
[http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)

Blue Apron | Staff Engineer x2 | New York City, NY | ONSITE,
[http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)

Blue Apron | Engineering Managers x2 | New York City, NY | ONSITE,
[http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)

Blue Apron | Director of Engineering | New York City, NY | ONSITE,
[http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)

Hey All, Blue Apron is growing like crazy and in need of experienced Engineers
and managers of all experience levels. This is going to be a huge year for us
as we continue to expand our platform, product, and service.

Some things on the roadmap: \- Complete redesign and refresh of BlueApron.com
\- Continuing to build out a full-featured mobile experience \- Continuing the
biggest product expansion in BA history \- Bringing BA Wine to all 50 states!
(and it tastes gooooood...) \- Lots of [confidential] projects going on...

If you think you'd be a fit for any of the roles mentioned (or know someone),
please shoot an email to michael.monaghan@blueapron.com with the role in the
subject line.

~~~
eternalban
There are no "Principal Engineer" positions listed in New York. Nor a
"Director of Engineering". /fyi

------
birtwell_jovio
Jovio | Jr/Sr Software Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | REMOTE | FULLTIME |
Jovio.com

Jovio is a new real estate company on a mission to build a platform to
modernize the way homes are sold. Using an interactive AI-driven interface, an
innovative home valuation model and a library of refreshingly simple forms,
we're redefining homeownership and inventing a few words along the way.

We’re looking for a Full Stack Software Developer, one of the first to join
the Jovio engineering team in Austin, TX. As a necessarily impactful
contributor to the successful launch of the MVP, ideal candidates will have at
least a few years’ professional experience developing responsive, end-to-end
web applications with Ruby on Rails, using a relational database like MySQL or
PostgreSQL, and exposure to front-end JavaScript web technology like React
(what we’re using). We integrate with various RESTful APIs and plan to augment
our data with bulk data delivery from industry partners.

You’ll collaborate with the founding CEO, our Technical Lead, and an
accomplished technical advisor with 30+ years’ experience. We have been
working with a software development firm to build out the MVP (they’ve done
this for other successful venture-backed US companies), and you will
collaborate with them as we transition ownership of the code to you and the
in-house team in Austin.

In sum, this is a unique opportunity to join an early stage, well-funded tech-
centric company and learn a massive amount while accelerating your career in a
high-stakes industry where you are directly participating in ensuring the
rewards outweigh the risks.

Contact: birtwell@jovio.com﻿

------
binarybana
Intel | Compiler/Software Engineers | San Diego, Santa Clara, San Francisco,
Folsom OR | REMOTE/VISA for strong candidates. Full-time.

Currently in deep learning, if one wants to implement a low level kernel
(LSTM, batch-norm etc), you're either going to be writing CUDA or device
specific low level code. Join us as we grow the Intel Nervana Graph project
([https://www.nervanasys.com/intel-nervana-graph-preview-
relea...](https://www.nervanasys.com/intel-nervana-graph-preview-release/))
the deep learning equivalent of LLVM: an open source deep learning compiler
and IR. We plan on pushing the boundaries of tensor optimizations and enable
the same benefits that the programming language and compiler community have
reaped from LLVM.

Required: C++, modern software engineering, at_least_3(humility, curiosity,
drive, on_the_right_side_of_Dunning_Kruger_effect).

Desired: Python, low level optimization, numerical linear algebra, deep
learning/ML

[http://jobs.intel.com/ListJobs/All/Search/jobtitle/computati...](http://jobs.intel.com/ListJobs/All/Search/jobtitle/computational-
graph/)

Feel free to copy me directly at jason.knight@intel.com too.

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analyses and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole. If being one of the
first 10 employees at a promising startup in an exploding field sounds
exciting to you, please get in touch.

Positions:

\- Android Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Backend/data Engineer (Python, AWS, devops)

Job descriptions are here:

Backend/data engineer - [https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/HealthRhythms-
DataEngineer-Jo...](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/HealthRhythms-DataEngineer-
Job-Description.pdf)

Mobile engineer (iOS and/or Android) -
[https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/HealthRhythms-
MobileDeveloper...](https://healthrhythms.com/jobs/HealthRhythms-
MobileDeveloper-Job-Description.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

------
ronya
Nectar financials | Backend-Engineer, Devops | Remote | Salary: 90k-120k CHF |
Based on NodeJS and Angular we are building a CRM system for wealth management
companies. The product is rather young and the codebase small. Remote work is
okay. We have employees in Switzerland, the US and Slovenia.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code-check

2) Phone call (getting to know each other, technical interview)

3) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself (video or written) OR a Github-
link OR a resume to:

hiring+hn@nectar-financials.tech

------
bowenli
Weaveworks | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer | San
Francisco, London, Berlin, Madrid | ONSITE, Full-time,
[https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

\- Senior backend engineer: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and
container tools

\- Senior frontend engineer: Design and implement reactive web UIs that
visualize complex data using state-of-the-industry tools, like React and D3

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a Go
expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are open
source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse
our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend, Sales | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

We recently launched [https://teslabot.ai](https://teslabot.ai) to show a
sneak peak of what our platform can do.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Sales Manager with 2+ years of experience selling to enterprise.

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...). Our backend stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity.

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
DMaloneyPBSA
PBSA | C++ Blockchain Developer | Nova Scotia, Canada | Fulltime | ONSITE

Would you like to collaborate with multi-disciplinary teams from around the
world to design and build new blockchain protocols? The PBSA is seeking
software programmers with a passion for blockchain technology and 5 or more
years experience programming in C++, to work at our headquarters in the
“Defenbunker”, a military-grade nuclear bunker & software development center
in Debert, Nova Scotia. The PBSA is a non-profit organization established to
support the development of the Peerplays blockchain and promote provably fair
gaming standards. Contact us today to schedule an interview!

-LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/313999608/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/313999608/) -Proficiency in C++ language and toolchains including ability to implement, debug, and support software applications written in C++ -Familiarity with defensive programming principles and practices including cryptography, exploitation, and application security -Ability to work in a Linux or Windows development environment -Experienced in Android, iOS, and OSX application development

------
josh_carterPDX
BrightWork (Techstars Chicago '16) | Lead Engineer | Portland, OR. |
[http://brightwork.io](http://brightwork.io)

You’re a developer that loves Javascript, NodeJS and web frameworks (Angular,
React). One who is passionate about building tools that make the lives of
other developers easier. You must be able to follow the direction of the
executive team and turn the roadmap into a reality. Ideally you are good at
both backend and frontend development, are a ninja coder with aspirations to
be a leader. Willing to take direction and provide direction and leadership to
junior team members. You have an entrepreneurial mindset and take ownership of
projects and/or tasks to see them through to completion willing to wear
multiple hats. You also have opinions and aren't afraid to bring them to the
table.

Requirements: The position will require that you have experience with NodeJS,
RESTful API, MongoDB or similar database. At least 8 years of development
experience. Unit testing with Mocha/Chai or similar. Understanding of good
software engineering patterns and practices, OOP vs functional, etc.
Experience using Git for source control is required.

Bonus Points \- MEAN stack, HTML, CSS, SASS experience is preferred. \-
Experience with ES6. \- Agile development experience and continuous
integration/delivery practices desired. \- DevOps tools experience (Docker,
Chef, Puppet, Vagrant) is desired.

Please no 3rd party recruiters or agencies

This is on site in Portland, Or. Local candidates or persons willing to
relocate to Portland only (no relocation compensation included).

May be required to travel

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, half of all schools in the US (68,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of just over 100 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
one of our product releases here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | MapD Community Manager, Backend Developer,
Director of Application Design, Frontend Engineer, Senior Graphics Engineer,
other roles (ONSITE/REMOTE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is an open source
NEA/Google Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series B
startup that builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual
analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high
memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude
faster than other systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-
nvidia-tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...)) and since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the
result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our billion-row taxi demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for a number of roles to grow our team. Please see
[https://www.mapd.com/company/careers](https://www.mapd.com/company/careers)
for more.

We’re a growing Series B company (~35 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive.

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

~~~
gct
Are all your roles eligible for remote?

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Virginia (Arlington
and Dulles), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach east of Melbourne), South
Carolina (Greenville), Maryland (Annapolis Junction), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff like valgrind, debuggers, manual
disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write our own
low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA Pro, qemu,
Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on. Easily
transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc/POWER, MIPS,
ARMv8/Thumb2/AArch64, x86-64/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire
from no-degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hint: Pick Arlington for a car-free life. Pick Florida or Texas to
live in a place with no state income tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic
or commute, surfing, and houses that commonly go for $100,000 to $400,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
PascLeRasc
I'm having trouble finding the name of your company.

------
rdammare
Faithlife | Android Software Developer | Bellingham, WA; Tempe, AZ | REMOTE,
full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is looking for an Android developer to join the Bible Study Products
Mobile Team. As a Software Engineer on the team, you will develop Logos Bible
and other apps, playing a key role as we enrich the way that our users
experience and study the Bible. You will primarily work with Java in Android
Studio, occasionally work with C# in Xamarin Studio, and infrequently work
with C++ and the NDK. This is a full-time position at our office in
Bellingham, WA, at our office in Tempe, AZ, or remote.

Please email your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and other
contact information to devjobs@faithlife.com. Find out more about the
interview process here:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithlife/)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.​

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst (beauhurst.com) | Full-stack developer London, UK | Onsite | Full
time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. We help investors, advisors, government and educators learn about
the UK's most ambitious companies through our online platform.

If you’re a fearless generalist who loves working with Django and Python and
doesn’t mind getting stuck into different problems then this might well be the
job for you.

As we expand our data coverage and strive to make our product even more
useful, you’ll help us model, store and enable efficient and relevant user
searches over large-scale datasets (think millions of records). You’ll improve
the way our data is accessed - from eye-popping graphical visualisations to
aggregated statistics that’ll make our users go "Aha!"" And you’ll build
accurate internal monitoring and data collection tools to keep it all
together.

Our current stack includes Django, Python, Backbone, D3, SCSS, Postgres,
Redis, AWS, Docker, scikit-learn and much more!

Apply at: [http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/full-stack-
developer](http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/full-stack-developer)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Devices Team Lead | SF | ONSITE
[https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-engineering-
lead/)

Angaza creates software for selling life-changing products with financing in
emerging markets. Our focus is on off-grid solar energy systems. Your work
means more families turning on electricity for the first time each night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit company, post-series A, with our eight-person technical
team based in San Francisco. Our software sells and services off-grid solar
installations in more than twenty countries. We're hiring multiple engineering
roles, including a firmware/hardware team lead and a frontend or full-stack
developer:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering..). [San Francisco]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-developer/) [San Francisco]

Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a well-scoped home
project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or
adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we strive to give you specific
constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
fjahr
Service Partner ONE | Frontend, Backend, Product Management | BERLIN, Germany
| Full-time | ONSITE

Service Partner ONE is the technology partner for modern office management in
Europe. Our platform supports customers across all industries in all processes
outside of their core business, pursuing the digital revolution of office
management. By connecting customers with the right service providers and
streamlining their interactions we improve the working situation in every
office we operate in. Someone called us the WeWork without walls.

We are a very open minded team of experienced professionals who are still
eager to learn something new every day. We use a diverse stack but mainly
Java/Spring in the Backend and React/Redux in the Frontend. We are always open
to new technologies and methodologies as long as you are willing to teach your
teammates how to use them.

We are currently looking for: * Lead Frontend Engineer -
[https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/lead-frontend-
develop...](https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/lead-frontend-developer-
berlin-990) * Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/senior-backend-
develo...](https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/senior-backend-developer-f-
m-berlin-12827) * Senior Product Manager -
[https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/senior-product-
manage...](https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/senior-product-manager-f-m-
berlin-12641)

Please apply through the website or with an email to
recruitment+hackernews@servicepartner.one.

------
grylance
Boiler Room | Full Stack Developers | London | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

We are currently in the process of building the next generation of Boiler Room
apps. We have upwards of a million users interact with our products a month,
and that's not including the hundreds of millions of views that our videos
have accumulated on YouTube and Dailymotion. We want to create a completely
unique experiences on multiple platforms that live up to the quality of our
live shows and bring Boiler Room to an even larger audience.

We're on the hunt for some great full stack developers with a passion for
underground music:

[https://boiler-room.workable.com/j/02D4C53C5D](https://boiler-
room.workable.com/j/02D4C53C5D)

~~~
dang
Please don't do ASCII art or visual gimmicks in these posts (we took that bit
out).

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote |
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
        - Data Engineers / Scientists
    
        - Software Engineers (Java and C#)
    
        - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2017 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
madmax108
BloomReach | Backend Engineer | Bangalore | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://bloomreach.com](http://bloomreach.com)

BloomReach brings businesses the first open and intelligent Digital Experience
Platform (DXP), designed to accelerate the path to conversion, increase
revenue, and grow customer loyalty.

Backend Engineers at BloomReach own and lead the design and development of our
core technology components that serve over 20% of e-commerce users in U.S.

A few of our latest Bangalore-based projects:

    
    
      • Product Search for billions of interactions and millions of products
    
      • A Distributed, highly scalable content indexing system
    
      • Real time auto-complete system
    

What you would have done :

    
    
      • Got yourself a B.Tech/M.Tech or equivalent degree in Computer Science
    
      • Built software solutions for 2-6 years dabbling in backend first languages, such as C/C++, Java, Scala, Python.
    
      • Loved designing and analyzing applications end to end, which communicate with each other via services and APIs
    
      • Used map-reduce or large-scale data processing (e.g Hadoop), Linux serving systems, databases
    
      • Maintained distributed systems at significant scale in a production environment.
    
      • Have fun stories of how you broke systems (and how you then fixed them) :)
    
      • Brownie points for being an Open Source contributor.
    

If this is you and you can prove it, we’re interested in talking to you about
joining our top-flight engineering team. To get the conversation started, send
along a cool piece of code, a link to something you’ve built or a hack that
you’re proud of to ZGFtYXlhbnRpLmdob3NoQGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t . We can’t wait to
have a look.

------
WillEngler
Urban Center for Computation and Data at the University of Chicago | Lead
Software Engineer | Chicago | ONSITE FULLTIME

Help us build out Plenario (plenar.io), our open access hub for data about
cities. Plenario aggregates open data about cities into a common spatial and
temporal index to make data preparation easier for researchers and civic
hackers. You will help us grow Plenario into the go-to platform for streaming
real time data about cities, like sensor data from our lab's Array of Things
network ([http://arrayofthings.github.io/](http://arrayofthings.github.io/)).

The Urban Center for Computation and Data (urbanccd.org) is a lab within the
University of Chicago and Argonne National Laboratory working to leverage the
increasing complexity, diversity, and volume of urban data sources. UrbanCCD
enables practical research into understanding cities and the impact of rapid
urban growth and change on the natural environment, the built infrastructure,
and the social and economic health of neighborhoods.

Our Stack:

\- Backend: Python 3 (Flask, SQLAlchemy) and PostgreSQL (PostGIS) \- Frontend:
JavaScript (ES6, Ember.js) \- Hosting: AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, RDS, Redshift,
Kinesis, Lambda)

Perks: \- All our code is open source (github.com/urbanccd-uchicago) \- Great
university benefits (8% 401(k) match, 20 days paid vacation) \- Office on the
Magnificent Mile overlooking the Chicago River

About You: \- Experience developing and maintaining a production web
application required \- Experience in our stack preferred

Please email willengler@uchicago.edu or apply here:
jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=234864

------
xroja
PharmGKB.org @ Stanford University | Software Developer, Web Developer |
Stanford, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.pharmgkb.org/](https://www.pharmgkb.org/)

Come help advance science and medicine!

PharmGKB.org is a leader in the field of pharmacogenomics, how our genes
affect our reaction to drugs. We combine our curators’ scientific expertise
with our developers’ coding expertise to catalog and deliver valuable
knowledge to our users and collaborators. Our coders gather data from many
sources and deliver knowledge to our users via web applications, REST APIs,
and desktop applications. We are about to deploy a major new redesign of our
site ([https://next.pharmgkb.org/](https://next.pharmgkb.org/)) so now is a
great time to join.

Applicants are expected to be experienced developers but not required to have
biological or medical background. The best applicants will have a clear and
working understanding of how to build modern web sites and services while
taking the lead on projects in a small team of other developers. A good
candidate will be comfortable working with server-side code like Java & Python
and modern web frameworks like React and Redux. If you just like coding and
building things this may be the right job for you.

Since we are part of academia our work/life balance is excellent. We are work
in the beautiful new Stanford Engineering Quad on the Stanford campus. We are
a small team so you could have a big impact in this very exciting field.

To apply, head to [http://jobs.pgkb.com](http://jobs.pgkb.com) and follow the
link to apply through the Stanford careers site.

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco, CA --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Senior Backend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/463B843754)

* Senior Frontend Engineer (REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/0BE3FFDE8C)

Come change how 6.5+ million US students learn Math, Language Arts, Social
Studies and much more. Use data, advanced type systems, great product design
and deep pedagogy to change lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US. One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there,
100% of backend and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is a venture funded, revenue generating Series-A YCombinator 2013
startup.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, FlowType, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
galori
San Francisco, CA / REMOTE OK in the US | Experienced Full Stack Rails
Developer | Stitchfix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitchfix, but specifically
I'm hiring a developer to join my small team - "Better Data Engineering". We
are a small team that is responsible for Stitchfix's famous "Style Profile",
and other similar data intensive customer facing features. We work closely
with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our customers
better using the information they provided while not being creepy :-)

Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.

Oh - also we've been really successful with all of this:

    
    
       * Last time we raised $ was $25 million back in 2014
       * We havent gone back for more $ since
       * We just did $730 million in annual sales (up for $230M last year)
       * We're profitable!
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer at Stitchfix and the hiring manager for this position. Here is a job
posting roughly covering this role:

[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)

...and Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

~~~
jonathanwallace
I can endorse Gal. Full disclosure: I work at Stitch Fix too. Gal was the
first person who I interviewed with which started me off very well. :)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose — opening March 2017,
Competitive salary, Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands,
Hackathons and Volunteer events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Security | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art Computer Science and
Data Science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

Security Engineer: [https://goo.gl/QGhVxe](https://goo.gl/QGhVxe)

Software Engineer (Front-end, Back-end:)
[https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a](https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a)

Data Scientist: [https://goo.gl/JhHapW](https://goo.gl/JhHapW)

Machine Learning: [https://goo.gl/laoyvF](https://goo.gl/laoyvF)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

~~~
baltcode
I just applied for a different position listed on your website. Quick
question:

1\. Do you sponsor H1B's for people who join on OPT/do you hire on OPTs?

3\. There are like 3 or so jobs with almost identical requirements. Should I
go ahead and submit identical CVs and cover letters for all of them?

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Product Manager

* Account Specialist / Customer Support

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
entrecs
Entre Computer Services | Full Stack Developer | Rochester, New York

Entre Computer Services has several openings for a Full Stack Developer. Entre
provides a fast-paced team-oriented environment. We follow the Agile
methodology and use JIRA for issue tracking and Git for source control. We
develop using modern Continuous Integration and Deployment practices. We take
on a large variety of work including web applications, web sites and
mobile/desktop apps. We also have a ping pong table which can be a great way
to get the creative juices flowing when working on a challenging programming
problem!

The ideal candidate is detailed oriented and is as comfortable on the front
end as they are the on back end. They thrive in a team environment and have
experience building single-page applications and multi-page web applications.

Required Skills

2+ years of experience in the following areas:

\- ASP .NET \- .NET MVC / WebAPI \- HTML5/CSS3 \- JavaScript \- SQL Server \-
IoC / DI frameworks

2+ years experience in at least one of the following JavaScript frameworks:

\- Angular \- Backbone \- Ember \- Knockout \- React

Email resume and cover letter to quiz@entrecs.com

------
robertelevate
Elevate Security | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
www.elevatesecurity.com

Data breaches increase every year as attackers continue to target employees
for access and information. Elevate Security is creating a world where
employees are a company’s strongest asset in defending against hackers. We are
taking on this longstanding gap in the security space with a focus on
behavioral and data science to improve security behaviors across employees in
a measurable way. We’re looking for extraordinary and passionate people to
help us build this future and redefine the security landscape.

For more information, check out our full job description -
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1m8pmDpWZ5kFevhfXvHwJSyoG...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1m8pmDpWZ5kFevhfXvHwJSyoGM8mQ63Gzg45rrVeQNl0/)
or ping us on
[https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/](https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/).

------
jessicath
Zoosk Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Zoosk is a leading online dating company that personalizes the dating
experience to help singles find the person and relationship that’s just right
for them. Our Behavioural Matchmaking technology is constantly learning from
the actions of over 35 million members in order to deliver better matches in
real time, making Zoosk a market leader in mobile dating.

Check out our engineering blog at: [https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-
blog/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-blog/)

Roles:

    
    
         » Sr. Software Engineer, JavaScript
    
         » Sr. Software Engineer, Server-Side & Cloud Application
    
         » Quality Engineer
    
         » Software Development Engineer in Test
    

All positions offer a competitive salary, equity, and comprehensive benefits.
Learn more at
[https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/)

→ Interested in a role? Email laurag@zoosk.com ←

------
faat
Finra | Research Analyst | New York City, NY | www.finra.org

We are looking for a creative thinker to join our newly established advanced
analytics team. The ideal candidate will possess an advanced degree in
mathematics, statistics, computer sciences or EE, and is interested in
applying natural language processing, social graph and deep learning
techniques to varying degrees of business challenges.

What we are looking for are:  Experience in natural language processing both
in supervised and unsupervised approach  Experience in developing algorithmic
solutions, modeling and visualization of complex high dimensional data, large
volumes of data extraction and manipulation  Experience in variety of
computer science subjects such as network theory and application, database and
computation optimization  Knowledge of deep learning approach and some open
source libraries such as Tensorflow, Theano, Keras and PyTorch would be
preferred

The role is contract to hire and rate is negotiable (70+ hr). For those
interested please send your resume to Richard.liao@finra.org

------
macey
Osper | Backend Engineer, DevOps Engineer, DevOps Contractor | London, UK |
VISA ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team. We are looking for an
experienced backend developer with DevOps skills. Our infrastructure is built
on python (2 and 3) and Flask; postgresql and dynamo db; docker/ECS for
deployment. We integrate with quite a few third-parties for transaction
processing/card payments/subscriptions/kyc checks etc. Compensation: £60,000 -
£80,000 + stock options

You can apply at
[https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580](https://osper.workable.com/jobs/415580)
or contact me directly with questions.

~~~
mehuljn2803
your email id please, have some questions

~~~
macey
jobs@osper.com :)

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An example of a futuristic AI technology transforming Education today - Consortium of School Networking
    

Cognii is a leading provider of Artificial Intelligence technology to
Education industry. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant improves students
learning, teachers' productivity, and scalability of high quality education.
Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in
the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer(s)

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - Front End web/app design
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails a plus
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
tomhoward
Moonshot Labs | Developers - Ruby/Rails and Frontend/JS/React | Melbourne,
Australia - Remote/Location Independent | 3-Month Contract, Full Time

Moonshot Labs is a new development studio established by Nathan Sampimon,
founder of the Inspire9 co-working space and development agency. Team members
include founders of Adioso, Skitch and Pozible.

We are working on several web/mobile projects for clients in travel,
healthcare and real estate management.

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails and React/React Native, and we are looking
for experienced developers who are able to hit the ground running with these
technologies.

For details, see:

Front-End ReactJS role:
[https://gist.github.com/nathanscott/a4f4d7d363d5202dac7a83eb...](https://gist.github.com/nathanscott/a4f4d7d363d5202dac7a83eb1ee7a592)

Ruby/Rails role:
[https://gist.github.com/nathanscott/3d759007daf4687ec52ef7cd...](https://gist.github.com/nathanscott/3d759007daf4687ec52ef7cdfa0ec99a)

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | Product Manager, API Engineer, Python Engineers,
Customer Success Managers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time founders
in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house legal
department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Postgres, Django REST Framework, Javascript
(jQuery).

Product Manager: Mid to senior enterprise product manager. Someone to start
and grow this team. Help decide what goes on the road map, work with engineer,
sales, customer success and customers to define timelines and priorities.
Experiencing working with mid market to enterprise level customers.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineer with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineer: Mid to senior Python engineer. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Really looking for someone to shape best practices and engineering
standards as we grow the team.

Customer Success Managers (CSMs): Our CSMs are the first level of
communication to customers in need of support. The CSMs analyze issues logged
by customers, leverage product expertise and share best practices to help
establish our place at the top of the legal technology space.

Also hiring in many other customer facing roles: Sales Development,
Implementation, and Customer Support.

More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

~~~
NearAP
Product Manager position is not listed on the careers page.

~~~
ngtvspc
You're correct. If you're interested in the Product Manager position send us a
resume and a note saying it's related to the HN posting.

careers@simplelegal.com

~~~
NearAP
OK. You should note - someone from your company posted this job here in April
and I pointed out the PM position wasn't listed. Same job posting in May and
still no listing and now again in June, no listing.

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | Software Engineer, SRE, Data Scientist, many others | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects millions of customers
with the right professionals for anything they need done.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 100+ engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Together,
we are disrupting a $700B market in the US alone where word of mouth is still
the status quo.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS/GCP. We're also looking for
data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)
Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
knighthacker
Airbnb Payments | Engineers and Data Scientists | Full-time ONSITE (SF)

At Airbnb, we want to create a world where anyone can belong anywhere. And
we’re just starting.

The Airbnb Payments team empowers people and communities to participate in our
global marketplace. We transmit billions of dollars, in real-time, and in 70+
currencies in over 190 countries around the world. We want payments to be
simple and transparent, yet invisible and comfortable. Less transactional,
more human.

We’d love to grow our team with people who are excited by operating at a
global scale, creating frictionless experiences, and empowering millions of
entrepreneurs.

Check out the story behind Brian Chesky’s first Airbnb payment here:
[https://youtu.be/Mssx8PleeYc](https://youtu.be/Mssx8PleeYc)

Come innovate on the future of payments:
[https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/engineering/payme...](https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/engineering/payments)

------
thathoo
Square | Appointments, San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship |
[https://squareup.com/appointments](https://squareup.com/appointments)

Fullstack Engineers - come help define and build software that is the backbone
of Services businesses (largest sector of the US Economy). We have fun
technical problems to solve on the front-end as well as backend as we scale-up
to serve the millions of small businesses across all countries served by
Square

Apply today:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/112674544](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/112674544)
or email: rahul@squareup.com

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite, then offer (competitive cash
+ equity that's liquid since we are public!).

Customer reviews: "Square appointments has CHANGED MY LIFE" | "I love it , I
can enjoy more out of my days now . I don't have to keep my book with me 24
hours a day . Gives me a lot of freedom."

------
calciphus
Ticketfly | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE
[http://start.ticketfly.com](http://start.ticketfly.com)

Several software positions open in our Tech team. Do you like Scala, Java, or
Ember? Pitch from the team:

We're building the most open, intuitive, and innovative platform for live
events. We're driven by natural curiosity, we improve through trust and
transparency, and we're held together by a strong focus on community. Our
attitude? Be inquisitive. Take ownership. Don't be afraid of the unknown. We
don't have all the answers, because we're trying things we’ve never tried
before.

Job listings:

[http://careers.ticketfly.com/#/departments/1](http://careers.ticketfly.com/#/departments/1)

Email brad@ the above domain if you've got questions about the position. I
work on our product team, and we have product owners and designers directly
embedded in the engineering teams. Also happy to talk about how we work!

------
awwducks
EnergySavvy | Seattle, WA | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

\---

EnergySavvy is on a mission to help solve one of the world’s biggest
challenges: energy. We work with electric and gas providers across the country
to improve the way consumers and businesses interact with energy at work and
in their homes, and better serve their customers.

To give you a sense of our favorite technologies, our team works with: Flask,
Python, React, Git, and PostgreSQL, but we don’t expect you to walk in the
door knowing them.

We’re hiring for a few key roles in our Cambridge and Seattle offices:

\--- Seattle: \---

Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2pBy6yQ](http://bit.ly/2pBy6yQ)

Client Engagement Professional: [http://bit.ly/2pBxPfi](http://bit.ly/2pBxPfi)

\--- Cambridge: \---

Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2qmpUTQ](http://bit.ly/2qmpUTQ)

\--- Flexible Location: \---

Director of Client Solutions: [http://bit.ly/2oRoW2b](http://bit.ly/2oRoW2b)

\---

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
RylanH
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, onsite,
[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

We're optimizing trucking and logistics, an $800B industry that still runs on
fax machines and phone calls. We're changing the way over 3.5 million truck
drivers work and the way everything you use gets to you.

We are backed by very top tier investors. Read about us:

[http://seattlebusinessmag.com/technology/convoy%E2%80%99s-de...](http://seattlebusinessmag.com/technology/convoy%E2%80%99s-demand-
trucking-service-gathering-speed)

[https://www.geekwire.com/2016/greylock-leads-16m-round-
deman...](https://www.geekwire.com/2016/greylock-leads-16m-round-demand-
trucking-startup-convoy-reid-hoffman-joins-board/)

I've been here for over a year and we've grown a ton since I joined, but we
still have a tight-knit, incredibly smart group of engineers. We have many
interesting problems as well in machine learning, service architecture,
mobile, desktop and web user experiences and in many other areas.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're interested in hearing more, reach out and grab coffee with me or one
of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing tech team from a very early
point in our company's history!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python developer (strong medior/senior) | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa

Elements Interactive is a tech studio building rock-solid web and mobile apps
for a variety of clients. We have an international team of over 50
professionals passionate about technology and knowledge sharing. We work agile
and our projects are really diverse both in length and technical difficulty.
Our BE tech stack - Python, Django, Postgres, Nginx, Memcached, Redis,
RabbitMQ, Ansible.

PERKS

* equipment of your choice

* conferences, events, courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* free lunch, fruits & snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

* fun social events

* weekly group workout with our personal trainer

* travel costs compensated (if home<==>office >10km)

* Friday afternoon beer&games

More about us [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6)

------
mlent
SumUp | Frontend Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

The people of SumUp have brought the best way to accept card payments to 15
countries so far, but we won’t stop there. Headquartered in London, SumUp's
major offices are in Berlin, Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin office alone
comprises more than 100 people from 24 countries. SumUp could be interesting
for you as an engineer in part because we cover so many platforms: we have
physical hardware (made right here in Berlin), our own proprietary payment
processing platform, mobile apps on iOS and Android, SDKs and APIs supporting
third-party integration, and of course (the main star, in this team's humble
opinion) a merchant-facing web app.

We're a team of 4 devs, looking to grow by several members. Our tech stack
includes React, Angular 1.6, Webpack 2, Node (Koa and Express), Lodash, d3,
and a little RxJS. We are hiring:

\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/10969B9646](https://sumup.workable.com/j/10969B9646)
\- Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/487768](https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/487768)

You'll be a great fit if you have a passion for technical excellent, enjoy
implementing beautiful designs, are relatively comfortable working on the
command line, and strive to learn something new every day!

Learn more about working at SumUp here:
[https://sumup.com/careers](https://sumup.com/careers) <<<

\--

Note for both positions: If you are not an EU citizen, we can sponsor your
visa, but please consider that our hiring process involves on-site
interviewing and on-site trial work!

------
zaius
Beyond Pricing | Front End Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://beyondpricing.com](https://beyondpricing.com)

Beyond Pricing helps people make more revenue from their Airbnbs and vacation
rentals. We are a small, yet growing, team, passionate about travel and
building better technology for the sharing economy. We power the pricing for
hundreds of thousands of listings across the globe. If you search for a place
on Airbnb in any major market, a Beyond Pricing customer is likely in the
first page of results.

As a Front End Engineer you will be in charge of helping us display complex
data to our users in a simple (and beautiful) way. Our current stack is
Ember.js, but experience in any specific technology isn't required. We
especially would love to hear from you if you have started your own startup
before.

We're well-funded and profitable. We offer flexible work hours, competitive
salary, medical, dental, vision and 401k.

Send applications to david@beyondpricing.com

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Paris, Dublin, Dubai, Tel
Aviv, Seoul | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Berlin | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Berlin. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in German.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at rcheng@fb.com .

You can find the job listings at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/teams/engineering/)
, under “Solutions Engineering”.

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF, NYC | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for governments of developing
countries. Our current projects focus on healthcare and affect over 100
million people. In the past year, we've helped governments fight epidemic
outbreaks, combat food shortages, and allocate several hundred million dollars
in healthcare spending.

We have a lot on our plate. We're building early warning systems for disease
outbreaks, automatically detecting low-quality data, and running models to
recommend the most effective health interventions across entire countries. The
work we do is not always easy, but it's very rewarding. We're looking for
other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their impact in the
world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical systems.

More info:
[http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html](http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html)

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Full-time ONSITE | Software Engineer – Live Traffic Analysis (VISA
sponsorship)

We are looking for software engineers to join a team working on large
scale/real-time traffic analysis and anomaly detection in our R&D

• Be creative: investigate and think out of the box to prevent us from fraud

• Create brand new tools to detect and monitor suspicious traffic

• Play with Scala in our first R&D team using streaming

• Work closely with all departments: you will have the chance to discover
Criteo faster than anyone here!

• Provide security guidance and expertise on anomaly management

Missions of the team in more details: [http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/Software-E...](http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/Software-Engineer-Anomaly-Detection-1-1.pdf)

Feel free to drop us a line at rndrecruitment[@]criteo.com =)

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Los
Angeles and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
bluespot-io
bluespot | Software Developer | London, UK | ONSITE, SALARY:40k-70k GBP
[https://bluespot.io](https://bluespot.io)

bluespot is a friendly London-based web development consultancy on the look
out for experienced developers.

We build web apps for a range of clients, from small startups to government
departments. Working in small teams we use a simple but powerful agile
methodology that encourages collaboration, delivery, reflection and
improvement.

bluespot is a family and life friendly company, and we enjoy working in a
casual, friendly atmosphere at a sustainable pace. We are honest and
transparent in our work and are not interested in selling clients anything
they don’t need.

Our go to stack is React, Redux, Ruby on Rails all TDD of course!

Find out more and apply here: [http://bluespot-
io.breezy.hr/p/9d5e965b267c-software-develop...](http://bluespot-
io.breezy.hr/p/9d5e965b267c-software-developer)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

Available jobs:

Developers, DevOps, Marketing | [Remote] | Full-Time

Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite | Full-Time

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil. Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com
to APPLY. Please make sure to send a resume, cover letter, links to anything
worth seeing, etc.

Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help fight the good fight with the company who has donated the
most to organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint,
Freenode, etc., then send us an e-mail.

Thank you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in
line with you against draconian injustice.

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Back-end Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

We're looking for a full-time entry-level back-end developer to improve our
service that helps users find doctors and other healthcare professionals. We
do not require a college degree and we also do not require previous
professional experience. See the relevant link at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11vfv3tR5WMeQ84K5gdQu-
C_2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11vfv3tR5WMeQ84K5gdQu-
C_2LwJrRuC5s2pIqTIKRt8/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
mullsork
Weissmaler | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full time | Relocation & VISA support

We're looking for a senior backend developer that is experienced in either
Scala or Java (we'll be using Scala.) Additional experience in Postgres and/or
GraphQL is greatly appreciated.

Additionally we're very open to applications for frontend (React) and mobile
(React Native)!

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

WHAT DO WE OFFER?

    
    
      - Challenging tasks with visible impact
      - Great office in Neukölln
      - Laptop: Dell XPS 15" or your choice in the same price range
      - A startup with an actual business model & revenue
      - As much responsibility as you're ready to take on
    

Send an introductory email to emil.ahlbaeck@weissmaler.de

------
dminor
Say Media | Full Stack Web Engineers/DB Engineer | Portland, OR | FULLTIME
ONSITE

Say Media is building a platform for digital magazines. This year we're
scaling from 100 million page views to 500 million. Come help us do this!

Say is a fun place to work at, with great work/life balance. We're looking for
good engineers who enjoy learning new technologies. Our publishing platform is
Python/Node.js based with an Angular front end, but it's okay if you don't
have experience with these yet. We are also increasingly using Redshift and
Kinesis and need a DB engineer to take the lead on these technologies.

I'm not a recruiter, just a programmer who enjoys working at Say. You can see
our jobs at [http://www.saymedia.com/jobs](http://www.saymedia.com/jobs), or
email your resume to me and I'll pass it to the right person (email in
profile).

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA Full Time

TrueCar is looking to grow our technology team by quite a bit this year. We
are hiring engineers with interest in the below positions:

* Software Engineers (Rails)

* Software Engineers (Rails/Platform)

* Front End Engineers (React)

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* QA / Software Development Engineers in Test (SDET)

* Director, Project Management

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 3 years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full
scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay. The Austin office is brand new with state of the art designs and plenty of space to grow!

* Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Redis, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
dbish
Amazon Alexa | Software Development Engineer 2, Senior Technical Program
Manager | Seattle, WA

We're working on some challenging problems in the natural language
understanding space, making it easier for Alexa to have more human-like
interactions with you. If you have a background in NLP/NLU/ML or you are a
strong developer or technical program manager looking to learn more about this
area, we're a great team to join. I'm the manager for this group and would be
happy to talk if you're interested. You can send me a dm @diamondbishop or
email me diamondbishopATgmail.

-(SDE) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484307](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484307)

-(TPM) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/539697](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/539697)

------
ellisv
Powerley | Multiple positions | Royal Oak, MI | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.powerley.com

Powerley is seeking passionate individuals who are driven to build great
products. Our mission is to connect the smart grid to the smart home with the
only utility led Home Energy Management Solution developed for utilities
worldwide. We believe the best product decisions are made by the people who
are actually doing the work, and our culture is built around team
collaboration and shared success.

We're growing fast. The open positions we have now are:

\- Data Scientist \- Product Manager \- QA Director \- Marketing Manager –
Demand & Digital

Of course, there's more info and applications on our website:
[http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/](http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/)

Feel free to reach out (PM or e-mail evalentiner@powerley.com) if you have
questions or want to chat!

------
jsime
Oracle Cloud Infrastructure | Principal Member of Technical Staff | Seattle |
ONSITE, [https://cloud.oracle.com/en_US/bare-
metal](https://cloud.oracle.com/en_US/bare-metal)

Oracle’s Cloud Infrastructure team is building new IaaS technologies that
operate at high scale in a broadly distributed multi-tenant cloud environment.
Our customers run their businesses on our cloud, and our mission is to provide
them with best in class compute, storage, networking, database, security, and
an ever expanding set of foundational cloud-based services.

We’re looking for hands-on engineers with expertise and passion in solving
difficult problems in distributed systems, virtualized infrastructure, and
highly available services. If this is you, at Oracle you can design and build
innovative new systems from the ground up. These are exciting times in our
space - we are growing fast, still at an early stage, and working on ambitious
new initiatives. An engineer at any level can have significant technical and
business impact.

As a Principal Member of Technical Staff you will own the software design and
development for major components of Oracle’s Cloud Infrastructure. You should
be both a rock solid coder and a distributed systems generalist, able to dive
deep into any part of the stack and low level systems, as well as design broad
distributed system interactions. You should value simplicity and scale, work
comfortably in a collaborative, agile environment, and be excited to learn.

\- 5+ years experience delivering and operating large scale, highly available
distributed systems. \- Strong knowledge of C, C++ or Java, and experience
with scripting languages such as Python, Perl, etc. \- Strong knowledge of
data structures, algorithms, operating systems, and distributed systems
fundamentals. \- Working familiarity with networking protocols (TCP/IP, HTTP)
and standard network architectures. \- Strong understanding of databases,
NoSQL systems, storage and distributed persistence technologies. \- Strong
troubleshooting and performance tuning skills. \- Experience building multi-
tenant, virtualized infrastructure a strong plus.

Oracle is an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer. All qualified applicants
will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color,
religion, sex, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity,
disability and protected veterans status or any other characteristic protected
by law.

To apply, contact jon.sime (at) oracle.com.

------
billnguyen
Opal | Sr Frontend Engineer | Portland OR | Onsite |
[https://workwithopal.com/careers](https://workwithopal.com/careers)

Opal is creating a brand new space for marketing/brand collaboration work.
We've gotten significant traction with top brands like Nike, AirBnB, Weiden +
Kennedy, Target, Levis, and many more. We've recently closed our B round and
are gearing up for major growth.

We believe the best products are built when design and engineering work in
concert, and are looking to hire the best to support that vision. We have tons
of openings including:

\- Front End Engineer (React, Javascript)

\- Back End Engineer (Elixir, Javascript, Ruby)

\- SDET (NightmareJS, Jenkins, anything needed to get it done)

Plus, we offer relocation assistance for candidates who are looking to move to
Portland (who wouldnt want to live in Portland ^_^)

If you're interested, ping at bnguyen [at] workwithopal.com

------
sdalezman
PlatformWatch | Full Stack Developer | NYC | $80-110K + equity + benefits |
Full-time, ONSITE / REMOTE |

I’m one of the co-founders at PlatformWatch
([https://www.platformwatch.com/](https://www.platformwatch.com/)). We’re
building a platform that will change the entire software procurement
lifecycle; including how you discover, purchase, manage and optimize SaaS
applications.

We’re a two person team based in NYC and are hiring our first full-stack
software engineer (and first hire) to grow our team. We're tackling a variety
of problems and in this role, you'd have the opportunity to wear multiple hats
including building large-scale data systems and designing best-in-class
product experiences.

Our stack is a combination of Python, Go, JavaScript, Redis, and Postgres.

Email shlomo@platformwatch.com if you’re interested and want to know more

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS, Bellevue
WA

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if:

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are also hiring a Big Data DBA (Vertica), an East & West Coast Solutions Architect, a Sr. Data Scientist, and a BI Data Warehouse Developer!

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Java)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, Knockout.js) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby) - Montreal - FullTime
      

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies. For more information, complete description of roles,
and details on applying, please see
[http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
djd20
[http://rsrchxchange.com](http://rsrchxchange.com) | Full Stack Python Hacker
and Frontend Angular/LESS dev (2 jobs)| London or Catnerbury, UK | ONSITE

We are looking for both Frontend (angular) and Full-stack/backend (python)
Devs.

Looking to join a small 6 person, casual, team of PhD's/Unix hackers who pride
themselves on quality? Looking for a well funded startup run by an experienced
dev team who have been working together for 10 years? Do you love python,
postgres, pyramid and sqlalchemy?

Drop us a line - we're working on a large, well funded, project where we
process (for search & convenient reading) thousands of documents a day for the
finance industry and need a solid pair of hands with a sense of humor and a
life outside of work. This involves a pile of aws infrastructure, and a fair
amount of tricky reporting and data-collection work, as well as things like
'similar to this document' and surrounding compliance. Lots of good
concurrency issues and careful balancing of resources & profiling profiling
profiling... and testing!

As pretty much everything we do is based on open source libraries we try to
contribute back where we can, have contributed small patches to sqlalchemy &
deform.

We will happily consider a range of experiences, but would prefer someone who
is familiar with our tool-chain, any experience with elastic search &
recommendation mechanisms a plus. Some frontend js/css knowlege, and sysadmin
(ansible, linux) knowledge welcome too although we are happy to share
internally.

Our offices are in London (near Baker st), and Canterbury, Kent.

Drop us an email to contact at our domain name with a CV, and any work you may
have open sourced online.

Our interview process will usually involve a skype chat, followed by a group
chat with the whole team. Depending on background we may ask you to complete a
task or two.

No recruiters please.

------
dismantlethesun
9Cloud ([https://9cloud.us/](https://9cloud.us/)) | Software Engineer (Full
stack engineer or Frontend Dev) | UK/EU/Other (Fully Remote)

Full Time or Contract Compensation £18K – £46K

If you love art, photography, and technology, then you're in luck. We're
working on an adult-oriented social network, and fan-sites.

We are a 3-year-old company. We work with artists, publishers, and advertising
agencies and as a full-stack engineer, you will be on the ground floor of a
small but fast-growing company.

Roles

\-----

Building out 9Cloud web-apps using HTML/CSS/JS (React) Building out the
backend for Python/Elixir

Some of the technologies we use are: Django, React, Elixir, Celery/RabbitMQ,
Redis, Postgres, ElasticSerach

Any experience you have with those would be helpful, otherwise, we're sure you
can pick it up along the way.

Reach out for a chat with us at admin@9cloud.us

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Santa Monica, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Frontend Software Engineer (London & LA)

* Junior Quantitative Analyst (London)

* Mid-Level Quantitative Analyst (London)

* QA Engineer (London)

* Software Engineer (London & LA)

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you
can find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | Software engineer | Leuven, Belgium (20 minutes from Brussels by
train) | Hiring Full-time and Part-time

CrazyGames.com is a browser games company reaching 5 million people per month,
based in Leuven, Belgium. We're looking for a tech lead who'll be the first
full-time employee. The qualifications we're looking for are general web
software engineering and some game development experience (ideally in Unity).
Note that since you're the first full-time employee you'll have a lot of
freedom and responsibility. Our stack is Javascript (React) and Python running
on AWS.

A full job description can be found here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

If you are interested or know someone who might be, you can reach out to
raf@crazygames.com.

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript Junior - Mid level We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
pbiggar
New startup | Distributed Systems Engineer, 2xEngineer, Designer | San
Francisco | onsite, full-time | paul.biggar@gmail.com

We're solving this problem: [https://circleci.com/blog/its-the-
future/](https://circleci.com/blog/its-the-future/)

I founded and was CEO of CircleCI, and I'm in the early stages of a new and
extremely ambitious startup. There's a huge technical and design challenge
around building the systems we need. We're creating a programming language, a
compiler, an editor, and a ton of distributed systems. It's going to be
awesome - email me: paul.biggar@gmail.com

Under-represented folks are especially encouraged to apply, and will find a
welcoming environment. Not sure if you want to apply? Send me a note anyway
and we can chat!

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | C++ Engineers, Data Scientists, Android Engineers | San
Francisco | ONSITE

Description: We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire C++ engineers across the entire company so please check
out our open roles!

Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously through SF!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Technologies: C++ on ROS Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer Visas Contact:
Anthony@getcruise.com

------
b0ti
NXLog - Log Management| DevOps Engineer | Europe | REMOTE ONLY |
[https://nxlog.co](https://nxlog.co)

We would like to hear from you if you are interested in building fantastic
products in the log management space and would like to be part of our growing
team. We are a remote-only company and you will will be able to work under a
flexible schedule. As a DevOps engineer you will be responsible for
maintaining our infrastructure, occasionally engage in support with customers,
troubleshoot issues related to the products, research and integrate NXLog with
third party solutions and shiny new tech that emerges.

There are other open positions available. More info at
[https://nxlog.co/careers](https://nxlog.co/careers)

------
s3nnyy
Wealthport.com | Senior Front-End Web Engineer, Data Preparation Expert,
Senior Computer Science Researcher | Zurich | SALARY: 100k-120k CHF | ONSITE

Using machine learning an nlp, we merge trashy, badly-labeled excel sheets
into useable, categorised and normalized data. We are obsessed with functional
programming and we are using mainly Scala and Javascript. We look for:

0) Senior Computer Science Researcher - you will read & write papers on nlp
and ml and implement algorithms in our core product.

1) Senior Front-End Web Engineer - you will build our customer dashboard that
enables input of unstructured data.

2) Data Preparation Export (Data Science) - you will help our customers adjust
their data to our platform.

The interview process:

0) 15 min call with our tech recruiter (who is a former engineer)

1) Technical call with CTO

2) Onsite day solving a programming task with us.

Send us a short intro about yourself to:

hiring@wealthport.tech

------
jsulinski
Draft | Operations/Backend/SRE/DevOps Engineers | New York, NY | Onsite |
Full-time | Salary: $135-$170k

Do you...

Enjoy building scalable, distributed systems with automation and modern tools?

Love telemetry and monitoring and view them as a means of validating success
as much as diagnosing problems?

Know how to apply best practices to enable building of a resilient system
across multiple geographic regions, as well as within a single zone?

Have enough determination to solve the vexing issues -- and the prudence to
leave the non-pertinent challenges for later?

Have a "buck stops here" attitude, and feel personal responsibility for the
availability and success of projects you contribute to?

Draft

DRAFT (get.playdraft.com) is the first truly mobile sports fantasy game. On
DRAFT you can do quick head-to-head drafts with your friends (or random
opponents), or draft in groups, leagues or tournaments. And you can even win
real money doing it.

Team

We're proud of our flexible, collaborative atmosphere that stresses quality
and efficiency over sheer velocity. We're looking for people who value
integrity and humility, and take pride in the work they do. Our hierarchy is
very flat and everyone is empowered to make or contribute to important
decisions.

Scale

We were recently acquired by Paddy Power Betfair (ISE: PPB) and are preparing
for a significant increase in users as a result of cross-promotion and the
start of the NFL season. Accordingly, we’re looking for a few talented
operations and back-end engineers to form the core infrastructure team to help
us scale, build new features, and improve our engineering tools.

Apply at [https://angel.co/playdraft/jobs/234940-operations-
engineer-s...](https://angel.co/playdraft/jobs/234940-operations-engineer-sre-
devops) or shoot us an email: nicolo at playdraft.com.

------
foomoo
VincuVentas / Polymath Ventures | UI/UX Designer with Product Feeling |
Bogotá, Colombia | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://vincuventas.com/](https://vincuventas.com/)

VincuVentas is a data-driven marketplace for matching job-seeking candidates
and businesses in the sales domain. We were founded by one of the most
important company builders in the LATAM region, Polymath Ventures [0], with
which we share an office. We're looking for a UI/UX Designer to join our
diverse 10-person colombian-swiss-dutch-italian-german team in Bogotá. There
is a strong focus on fast, iterative learning cycles and a real chance for you
to impact the direction the product is going to take over the next coming
months.

Some of the things you can work on here would be:

    
    
      * Design Vincu’s company and candidate facing products, including candidate profiles, subscription forms, easy to use inbox system, market intelligence, etc
      * Communicate with the tech and marketing team to continuously improve our platform and allow rapid scaling
      * Quickly design and test prototypes with real clients
      * Create wireframes, storyboards, user flows, process flows and site maps to effectively communicate interaction and design ideas
    

...and much more. You'll have a lot of freedom to explore different areas of
the product and thereby develop yourselves in the direction you would like to
go. More info and application here: [http://www.polymathv.com/join-
us/706131/UI%2FUX+Designer/](http://www.polymathv.com/join-
us/706131/UI%2FUX+Designer/) Feel free to ask me any questions you might have
(city, office, team, application process, ...), email in profile.

Needless to say, Bogotá is a very exciting place to live in, Colombia offers
many options for getaways and exploration (think beaches, mountains, plains
and jungles rolled into one).

[0] [http://www.polymathv.com/](http://www.polymathv.com/)

------
okhudeira
Marketing Attribution | Lead and Senior Data Engineer and Lead Frontend
Engineer | Evanston, IL (with telecomute days) | Full Time | On Site |
[http://marketingattribution.com](http://marketingattribution.com)

Marketing Attribution was founded and is run by Ross-boy Link, a seasoned
statistician and entrepreneur who’s been doing data science since before the
term was coined. Ross continues to actively participate in the development of
the product given his background in analytics and you’ll see him sling some
Python to experiment with a new way to crunch numbers.

We develop and support highly automated analytical software that uses cloud-
based statistical analysis of large marketing datasets to measure the
incremental sales that result from various media, allocate marketing spend to
the most efficient media, and connect to media buying systems to execute media
buys.

In short, we take the client’s sales and marketing data, run analytics on it
(our secret sauce), and from those results, tell the client where they should
start and/or stop spending on marketing (TV, Radio, Internet etc.).

We're hiring our first engineers (#2, #3, and #4). Full description at:

\- Lead Data Engineer ([http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/lead-data-
engineer](http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/lead-data-engineer))

\- Senior Data Engineer ([http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/senior-data-
engineer](http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/senior-data-engineer))

\- Lead Frontend Engineer ([http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/lead-
frontend-engineer](http://marketingattribution.com/jobs/lead-frontend-
engineer))

You're coming in on the ground floor. This is an entirely greenfield project
with no legacy code to maneuver around. You'll be responsible for building
everything from the ground up.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

    
    
      We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app because it helps them build real things more efficiently.
      By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be huge!
      We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows.
    
      We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here: http://grnh.se/8fcutd

~~~
malhaar
Hey! Looks like the link to job postings is broken.

~~~
justboxing
Correct. The link => [http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd) redirects
to
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/plangrid?gh_src=8fcutd](https://boards.greenhouse.io/plangrid?gh_src=8fcutd)

which says

"The board you are looking for is no longer open."

------
APiearcy
Radius | San Francisco | Backend Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | On-site
- Full-time| [http://www.radius.com/careers/](http://www.radius.com/careers/)

Radius is a fast-growing, venture-backed startup in the heart of San
Francisco. Radius applies advanced data science to build cutting-edge machine
learning solutions. We are looking for talented individuals to join our
dynamic Engineering team!

Senior Software Engineer: Sr. Backend Engineer who has advanced experience
with Java, SQL, and relational databases.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/722273c5-9ff6-4204-ac46-da404da...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/722273c5-9ff6-4204-ac46-da404daa0b75)

Senior Software Engineer-Machine Learning: Sr. Backend Engineer who has
experience working on challenging production systems and large-scale data
processing using Python, Scala, or Spark.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9c...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9ccb0be)

Product Manager Machine Learning: PM who has a strong technical background and
experience being hands on with a predictive or machine learning product.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/82d98b80-2994-46dc-8e9d-83d591b...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/82d98b80-2994-46dc-8e9d-83d591ba0f34)

Engineering Manager, Applications Hands on Engineering Manager who has built
and grown teams and has deep technical knowledge of Java.
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/61657b12-eca0-45bf-883c-12b2ce8...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/61657b12-eca0-45bf-883c-12b2ce80fa69)

Drop us a note: jobs@radius.com | Learn more about us:
[http://www.radius.com/careers/](http://www.radius.com/careers/)

------
bshimmin
MindMeet | Rails developer | Remote (preferably UK or European timezone) | 3
month contract

We're looking for an experienced Rails developer to join our growing tech team
at [https://www.mindmeet.us/](https://www.mindmeet.us/) \- initially for a
three month contract. This is a fully remote position working for an exciting
new fully remote company. Our tech stack includes Rails, Postgres, Elastic
Beanstalk, and our challenges involve various aspects of scheduling and
payment processing, in addition to building a brilliant experience for our
users so that they can share their knowledge, skills, and experience for the
general good of the world.

Please email me at bas@cornucopic.com to discuss further.

------
TechLynz
Whisper in Venice, CA is looking to hire across our growing engineering team.
Whisper is a tech focused media company with specializations in Data Science
and Erlang/Elixir. We offer a beach side office, in-house chefs, conference
budget, quarterly hackathons, dedicated automated UI testing resources and a
solid engineering team to learn from and impact.

Current Openings: Director, Mobile Engineering (iOS or Android), Senior iOS
Engineer, Mid-Level iOS Engineer, Senior Server Engineer, VP of Product, VP of
Ad Operations and Yield, Graphic Designer

Please apply on jobs page at [http://whisper.sh/jobs](http://whisper.sh/jobs)
or email Lyndsey Lustig (Technical Recruiter)at Lyndsey@Whisper.sh

------
jgoldsmith
Tetra (YC W17) | Founding Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time | $80k-$140k + 0.5 - 3.0%

Tetra is looking for product engineers to join our founding team. Tetra is an
AI notetaker for phone calls. Our mission is to use speech recognition and NLP
to help teams be more creative and get more done. We're solving a tier one
problem for millions of information workers, while helping bring
conversational speech recognition to human parity.

Why you should join:

\- We're a product-oriented company with research-grade deep learning at the
core.

\- We just graduated from Y Combinator and have raised a seed round from great
angels and VCs

\- This is a great opportunity to help shape direction of the product and get
early stage equity.

Email founders@asktetra.com with your resume and GitHub.

------
mmosta
District M | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME| ONSITE

We are an ad-tech company building unique solutions for publishers and
advertisers.

Looking for: * Full stack, PHP and JS * Senior/Intermediate Front End (JS)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off.

We currently leverage Symfony 3 and React + Redux, delivering on realistic
deadlines and report to technical persons only.

Small, profitable company with opportunities for meaningful growth and impact.

Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.ca Website:
[https://www.districtm.ca/careers](https://www.districtm.ca/careers)

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (Full stack, front-end, back-end) |
Boston/Cambridge | FULL-TIME | [https://cond.co](https://cond.co)

====

Conduit is a small venture-backed startup based out of Cambridge. We’re
building personal relationship management software to help track, maintain,
and grow relationships. People have a hard time staying in touch with others--
let's change that.

We're continuing to grow our team. If you're a top engineer with any
background, we want you: someone who can hold their own and be comfortable
taking charge of large projects at an early-stage company. You'll build out
our infrastructure from the ground up, make and defend impactful technical
decisions, and have the opportunity to grow into future leadership positions.
We value smarts over skill-- experience, versatility, and intuition are
crucial. Sound like a good fit? Let's get in touch.

DETAILS

Front-end engineer (JS/React, Node/Express, GraphQL):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210117)

Back-end engineer (Python, DBs and APIs, Node):
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs/210118)

BENEFITS AND PERKS

\- Be an early-stage employee and work with a fun, world-class team. - Receive
significant equity at a fast-growing and valuable company. - Little to no
legacy: don't deal with old codebases; we're clean and modern. - Flexible
vacation policy: take the time you need. - Bring your own laptop. We'll
provide everything else you need to be productive. - Team lunches twice a week
and occasional team outings. - Unlimited snacks, plus all the coffee, tea,
beer, and fruit water you can drink.

=====

No remote, please. TO APPLY: Email us resume/work experience/some projects of
yours to careers@cond.co

=====

=====

=====

------
beghbali
Grand Rounds | Kafka/Spark/Cassandra Engineer | SF | Onsite | Fulltime |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

We are building a leading edge/first-time in healthcare data platform to
identify patients and their journey in healthcare and help them access best
care and optimize their outcomes.

If you are skilled at APIs, Kafka, Spark, Cassandra, Presto, if you wanna
change health care and improve people's lives, if you like working in a fast
paced environment, send your resume to:

bashir@grandrounds.com

Also looking for a staff distributed search engineer. If you consider yourself
an expert in search and sub 100ms performance, let us know.

Happy Thursday!

------
pgollakota
Udacity | Lead & Senior Software Engineer, Lead Data Analyst, Senior Data
Analysts/Scientists (2), (5 positions) | Mountain View, CA |FULL TIME |
REMOTE, VISA

[https://www.udacity.com/jobs](https://www.udacity.com/jobs)

Come join us and help us meaningfully impact the lives of millions of students
across the world. Udacity has about 25% of employees who work remotely
including many engineers. We have a good culture of remote work; you won't be
alone working remotely!

Lead and Senior Data Engineering

Do you a vision and ability to architect data infrastructure from scratch?
Data @ Udacity is an small team but we have a lot of exciting challenges. We
currently have one engineer on the team and are looking for two (or possibly
three) more. The team also has 9 data analysts and a data scientist. Scope of
work involves architecting and building data pipelines with tools such as
Kafka, Kinesis, Redshift, Airflow etc. We are at the very early stages of
engineering design so there's a lot of creative freedom.

\- Knowledge of Kafka and Zookeeper. Experience with writing Kafka consumers
and/or producers.

\- Prior experience with AWS Redshift and/or PostgreSQL preferred.

\- Knowledge of Linux, network and file system, and database level
troubleshooting.

\- Ability to manage, mentor, and grow a team

\- Experience in Python/Java.

Lead and Senior Data Analysts/Scientists

\- Ability to figure out, and use the right analytical techniques to discover
insights from data.

\- Sampling, A/B testing, bayesian methods

\- Excellent knowledge of Pandas/Python (or R)

\- Prior experience with data visualization and abilty to use the right
visualization tools to tell the right data story.

\- Lead analyst will lead a team of 4-5 data analysts and be a techincal
mentor for all projects related to her/his area.

Please email praveen+hnjobs@udacity.com with your resume and/or questions

------
mattrowe
Reviewsnap [http://www.reviewsnap.com/](http://www.reviewsnap.com/) | Frontend
Developer (Angular) | San Francisco; Seattle; Portland | ONSITE or REMOTE

Use your extensive knowledge of JavaScript, HTML, and CSS to contribute to the
site-wide redesign of Reviewsnap, a flexible employee performance review
management system. This is a unique opportunity to work on a greenfields
ground-up redesign of a profitable product.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew](https://reviewsnap.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hbew)

------
wglb
kCura | Sr. Software Engineer | Chicago, IL; Krakow, Poland | Full-time,
Flexible REMOTE | [https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-
positions/](https://www.kcura.com/join-the-team/available-positions/)

• Product: Relativity, handles large volumes of data and helps corporations,
law firms, and government agencies solve their own unique data problems.

• Why: To fulfill the vision we set for our product, Relativity: to simplify
and accelerate how the world conducts e-discovery by bringing the entire
process and community together in one open, flexible, connected platform.

• Vision: Our mission is to help our customers organize data, discover the
truth, and act on it. Building great e-discovery software for managing massive
volumes of electronic evidence during litigation or investigations.

• Stack (Reston, VA): Java, Scala, JVM, Linux, REST, GIT, Akka, Jenkins,
Bamboo

• Stack (Chicago & Krakow, PL): C#, ASP.NET, MVC, SQL Server, Azure, REST,
Chef, Powershell

• Core Values: Be humble and stay hungry, Be an excellent communicator, Exceed
the expectations of your customers and your colleagues, Hold yourself and your
colleagues accountable, Enjoy and be great at your job, Embrace the talents of
your colleagues and our customers, Do more with less ==Team==

• Founder and owner: Andrew Sieja, CEO

• Advisor: ICONIQ Capital

==Interview== Phone call [30 min] >> Code Challenge (2 hour, at home, fun
coding exercise)

>> Interview in office to meet the team (3 ½ hours)

>> Decision communicated to you within 24 hours

==Contact== mmcfarland@kcura.com

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Software Engineers

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Please feel free to reach out at lnnguyen@linkedin.com if you are interested
in the following roles: Applications Development | Front-End/UI Engineering |
Mobile Applications | Systems and Infrastructure | Data Mining and Machine
Learning | Tools Engineering | Performance Engineering

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
NYC, United States | Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior UI/UX Designer - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/ui-ux-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/ui-ux-designer))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/web-developer](https://airtame.com/jobs/web-developer))

* Infrastructure Engineer - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer))

* Technical Support and Network Specialist - NYC ([https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-network-specialist](https://airtame.com/jobs/tech-support-network-specialist))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

~~~
bogomipz
I spent a whole hour talking to your recruiter, I was told she would schedule
a technical interview. I never heard back. Your process seems broken and
unprofessional.

~~~
ProtsenkoAlex
Hey. Thanks a lot for your message! I'm sorry about the inconvenience. Could
you email me: alexandra@airtame.com

------
rjspotter
Apartment Therapy Media | Back End Engineer | REMOTE
[http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs/#positions](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/jobs/#positions)

Just another media company but, we punch way above our weight class. We handle
10s of millions of uniques a month with only 3.5 Back End Engineers. We also
go home on time and sleep through the night without PD going off every few
minutes. Our code is mostly Ruby and Rails but, we have a little Go and
Clojure. Having just returned from Lambdaconf we're getting ready to start
some projects in Elixir.

~~~
pdimitar
Would you guys be open to receive an application directly in an email with an
intro?

------
be_driven
Drive.ai | Mountain View | [https://www.drive.ai](https://www.drive.ai) We are
creating AI software (Deep Learning) for Autonomous Vehicles.

Open positions: Senior Software Engineer Motion Planning Engineer Simulation
Engineer *Positions can be Lead or Manager level

Apply or see a full description here:
[http://grnh.se/a6up0t1](http://grnh.se/a6up0t1)

Check out our vehicle driving at night in the rain:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU)

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Software Engineers

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Send resumes to lnnguyen@linkedin.com if you are interested in the following
roles: Applications Development | Front-End/UI Engineering | Mobile
Applications | Systems and Infrastructure | Data Mining and Machine Learning |
Tools Engineering | Performance Engineering

------
AlaskaCasey
We're hiring like crazy at Serverless!

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/EbyRmK](https://goo.gl/EbyRmK)

Serverless, Inc. | Infrastructure Engineer, Serverless Platform | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/WazBv9](https://goo.gl/WazBv9)

Serverless, Inc. | Product Manager (Technical), Serverless Framework | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/4UUcgR](https://goo.gl/4UUcgR)

Serverless, Inc. | Data Engineer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/R2a6cN](https://goo.gl/R2a6cN)

Serverless, Inc. | Developer Advocate (Community) | San Francisco, Remote |
Full-time | [https://goo.gl/L0uYRS](https://goo.gl/L0uYRS)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/SnducQ](https://goo.gl/SnducQ)

Serverless, Inc. | Visual Designer | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ](https://goo.gl/eiVzEQ)

Serverless, Inc. | Executive Assistant | San Francisco| Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/tzhT7Q](https://goo.gl/tzhT7Q)

Join our fast growing team at Serverless. We’re a close-knit team with half of
us in San Francisco and half of us distributed. We’re well funded and work
with some of the best VCs in Silicon Valley to bring our vision to life of
simplifying software down to functions and events.

Perks include unlimited paid time off, paid family leave, working with an
awesome team of passionate individuals, and having a ton of autonomy and
ownership of whatever you are working on.

To see all the jobs we have listed check out:
[https://jobs.lever.co/serverless](https://jobs.lever.co/serverless).

------
koryteg
Amplo | Front End Engineer | Seattle | ON-SITE

Amplo is a fast growing startup that uses software and best practices to help
universities and non-profits do fundraising and engage their donors in a
meaningful way. We are looking for a superstar javascript dev to come in and
help out with the front end team. we use React and Redux along with Ruby on
rails for the backend.

we have a lot of fun, right in the heart of the city with an amazing view
looking over Lake Union.

If this sounds up your alley let reach out to me (Kory Tegman) at
kory@amploadvance.com with a resume/ linkedIn / github and mention you heard
about it here in the title.

------
shitals
Want to work on AirSim [1] as contractor at Microsoft Research, Redmond, WA?
Does AI, Aerial robotics and drones excites you? You will need to have
demonstrable great C++ coding chops, passion for tinkering, ability to get in
to unknown areas fast and great CS algorithms design skills. Any experience
with Unreal Engine, Unity, Physics engines, robotics, drones, deep learning
etc would be big plus as well. Send resumes at shitals@micro####.com.

[1] [https://github.com/microsoft/airsim](https://github.com/microsoft/airsim)

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | Big Data Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Platform Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | AngularJS Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Product Designer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | User Interface Designer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
estomagordo
I must be really, really bad, because I've been rejected twice by you guys
(because you received some AMAZING applications), and yet you always seem to
be looking to hire hoards of people.

:(

~~~
rplnt
If they don't need to fill the position immediately it makes sense for them to
wait for an ideal candidate. It doesn't necessarily make you "really, really
bad".

------
spade
Eaze | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Onsite

Eaze (eaze.com) is the easiest, fastest, and most professional way to get
medical marijuana delivered. Eaze has quickly become the #1 technology company
in the fast-growing $6 billion cannabis industry by developing the first
logistics technology and on-demand service that can help dispensaries deliver
to qualified patients in less than 20 minutes.

Openings:

\-- Front End Engineer

\-- Back End Engineer

\-- Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS)

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/eaze?lever-
via=kaABpnlgzz](https://jobs.lever.co/eaze?lever-via=kaABpnlgzz)

~~~
teachrdan
Eaze looks fantastic! I applied for an engineering position there 10 days ago;
when might I expect to hear back?

------
gaetanrickter
Gaetan Consulting - Junior and Veteran AI/Machine Learning engineers and
interns needed. Remote OK

\- We are developing ways of clustering and visualizing data for advanced data
interpretation in the Financial Markets.

\- Example: [https://medium.com/@gaetanconsulting/unsupervised-machine-
le...](https://medium.com/@gaetanconsulting/unsupervised-machine-learning-for-
fun-profit-with-basket-clusters-17a1161e7aa1)

\- We are a Python & Linux house in terms of Data Science

San Francisco CA, Geneva Switzerland

If interested, please contact gaetanconsulting@gmail.com

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | ONSITE |

[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider with the
mission of bringing personalized education to the world.

We are looking for the following: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer, Systems, Data Scientist

Favorite Tools: React, Java, Python, Ansible

Perks: Unlimited Vacation, Health/Dental/Vision, Free Lunch, Stock Options

Process: (1) Culture Screen, (2) Tech Screen (3) Tech Interview

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

------
swkennedy17
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Full-Time \- Senior
Full Stack Software Engineers \- Senior Data Engineers \- Automation Engineers
\- Site Reliability Engineers (SREs) See cadre.com/careers for details Email:
careers@cadre.com \---------- Cadre is a well-funded startup at the
intersection of technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct
access to world’s best investments. We are starting with high-end commercial
real estate and are changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in
this massive industry.

Current stack: Front-end: Javascript (ES6), React, Redux Back-end: Node.js,
Koa, PostgreSQL, Python, Django AWS, Ansible, Terraform \---------- More about
Cadre: [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)
[http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-
in...](http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-in...).
[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)
[http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-
raise...](http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-raise...).
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)

------
stephengordon
Criteria Corp | Junior Product Manager | Los Angeles | ONSITE, SALARY:40-50k,
[https://www.criteriacorp.com/](https://www.criteriacorp.com/)

Our team is hiring for a Junior Product Manager --
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/criteria-
corp-7d0f415a/jun...](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/criteria-
corp-7d0f415a/junior-product-manager-f18a137b)

About our company: Criteria Corp. is a small, rapidly-growing software company
and we have an amazing product that is used by over 2,400 clients for pre-
employment testing. Over the last couple years, we’ve grown quite a bit (from
12 employees to 43) and we recently launched a mobile product as well. We are
looking for a curious, creative, and entrepreneurial person to join our team
as a Junior Product Manager. The position is full-time and based in our office
in West Hollywood, CA. We have a great team and Criteria is a pretty sweet
place to work, if we do say so ourselves. We were recently named to Inc.
Magazine's "2017 Best Workplaces." If you want to know more about what it's
like to work here check us out on Glassdoor:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Criteria-
EI_IE...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Criteria-
EI_IE1146223.11,19.htm)

------
einarvollset
Biomeme | Javascript Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE biomeme.com

I'm an advisor to Biomeme - we make an end-to-end mobile platform allowing
anyone, anywhere to test DNA and RNA using lab-grade molecular techniques. We
are expanding rapidly and need to hire software developer number 3.

The role is for a mid- or senior JavaScript developer for an FT, ONSITE role
in downtown Philadelphia, PA. Sorry no visa support at this point.

Responsibilities \- Architect, implement and maintain a new (AWS hosted)
backend serving various mobile and web apps through a REST API. \- Design and
implement a suitable database schema for AWS RDS \- Help guide the transition
to the above AWS based environment from existing NoSQL system. \- Maintain and
extend existing React-Redux web site for data visualization and analysis \-
Develop internal tools to aid in product development \- Document and develop
testing protocols

Requirements: \- 2-5+ years of JavaScript experience \- Extensive Node.JS
experience \- Bachelors in Computer Science or equivalent work experience \-
Experience with AWS Lambda \- Experience with AWS EC2 \- Experience with AWS
RDS \- Experience with React language and Redux framework \- Experience with
Version Control – Git

If you have any questions contact katelyn@biomeme.com or me
(einar@vollset.com) - or better yet apply here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/HCWrGPceAA08M72A2](https://goo.gl/forms/HCWrGPceAA08M72A2)

------
nvaleri0
Hiring the Following Positions:

Element Science| Senior IOS Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-engineer/)

Element Science| Senior BackEnd Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Element Science| Software Engineer for Test Automation| Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/software-engineering-for-
test...](https://www.elementscience.com/software-engineering-for-test-
automation/)

Element Science| Firmware Test Engineer | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/firmware-test-engineer/)

Element Science develops technologies at the intersection of wearable devices,
precision medicine, and lifesaving therapeutics. Our first product – funded by
Google Ventures and Third Rock Ventures – aims to redefine treatment of sudden
cardiac death. Come join our growing team of engineers, successful
entrepreneurs, and medical device professionals if you are interested in
making a real difference in patients’ lives and shaping the future of med tech
in Silicon Valley.

~~~
kenrikm
I would suggest listing the location / onsite / remote

------
waspswarm
PlutoVR | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA. | ONSITE | Full Time

We are a 14 person startup in the Ballard neighborhood of Seattle. We are
looking for Software Engineers who are passionate about writing well-tested
production grade software. Pluto is building a mass market communication
service for AR and VR.

Pluto is a purpose-driven organization. Our purpose being "To help humanity
transcend physical location." We are hoping to find someone who is equally
excited by our purpose. At Pluto we don't have job titles or hierarchical
management rather we all share management duties and use non-violent
communication (NVC) techniques combined with other processes and practices
(heavily inspired from
[http://www.reinventingorganizations.com/](http://www.reinventingorganizations.com/))
to hold ourselves and each other accountable and aligned to our purpose.

Our current product technology stack spans from a web tech (CSS, HTML,
JavaScript) based user interface to a C# based rendering client (written with
Unity3d) to our back end micro services written with NodeJS and running on
AWS. We seek engineers who are as excited as we are about shared ownership of
all our tech and able to apply themselves towards solving problems anywhere in
the product.

Apply here: [http://www.plutovr.com/software-
engineer/](http://www.plutovr.com/software-engineer/) if this sounds exciting

------
calciphus
Ticketfly | Senior Product Manager - Commerce | San Francisco | ONSITE
[http://start.ticketfly.com](http://start.ticketfly.com)

Here at Ticketfly, a subsidiary of Pandora, we're using technology to
reimagine the live event experience for promoters and fans. Do your eyes
dilate when you think about working in Product for one of Fast Company’s "Most
Innovative Companies in Music"? Does your pulse quicken when you picture
yourself building products that connect 80 million people with the music that
moves them? If so, we may have just the thing for you.

We're seeking an experienced Senior Product Manager to define and build
innovative commerce solutions for our large roster of venues and promoters. We
are a motivated, collaborative, and fun-loving team building a high-growth
business. We have a bias for action and a broad mandate to experiment and
innovate. This role offers excellent opportunity for career advancement in a
young, rapidly growing company located in the heart of the San Francisco
venture scene.

[http://careers.ticketfly.com/#/positions/699337](http://careers.ticketfly.com/#/positions/699337)
to apply and for position details. Great benefits and awesome company culture.

Email brad@ the above domain if you've got questions about the position. I'm
on the hiring team as a peer to this role.

------
ekosz
Lattice | Product Engineer (Fullstack or Frontend) | San Francisco | ONSITE,
[https://latticehq.com](https://latticehq.com)

Lattice is a performance management startup that helps companies track and
improve employee performance. We believe that good performance management is
critical for companies and employees to be successful. Unfortunately, the
process is often painful, but we don't think it has to be that way.

We're growing really fast, based in San Francisco, and backed by some of the
best investors including Thrive Capital, YC, Khosla, Marc Benioff, and Alexis
Ohanian. The company was founded by myself (Eric Koslow) and our CEO Jack
Altman. The engineering team only has four full time employees, so there's a
tremendous opportunity to grow your career and have a big impact on a growing
startup.

We use React on the frontend, NodeJS on the backend, and communicate over a
GraphQL API. If you enjoying working with cutting edge technologies this is
the place. We're looking for individuals that are product minded and enjoying
owning problems from ideation to deployment. We have a very collaborative work
environment and engineers work on all parts of the stack and across many
domains.

If you're interested in the role, apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/latticehq/a29cefce-04ca-4a4e-86ba-9245...](https://jobs.lever.co/latticehq/a29cefce-04ca-4a4e-86ba-924530e75339)

------
dkfung
Hacker News Posting

Drop | Engineers/Developers/Data Scientists/Machine Learning Engineers |
Toronto | FULLTIME ONSITE
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com)

Drop is a venture backed start-up building a mobile first and automated
coalition loyalty program. Through our mobile app, users can supercharge their
debit and credit cards to automatically earn points from places they already
shop at, like Starbucks, Under Armour, Forever 21, and Uber. Users redeem
points for rewards at their favourite restaurants, brands, retailers, and
more. Drop provides our community with a unique experience by intelligently
surfacing offers.

Our tech stack includes Ruby on Rails, React, React Native. We're looking for
all types of software developers (backend, frontend, fullstack).

Apply via [https://drop.workable.com/](https://drop.workable.com/)

Data Scientist:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/4D3719C30E](https://drop.workable.com/j/4D3719C30E)
ML Developer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/1DE9510EDA](https://drop.workable.com/j/1DE9510EDA)
Senior Software Developer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/641899CB07](https://drop.workable.com/j/641899CB07)

------
khaledh
Shopify | Data Engineer | Waterloo | FULL-TIME ONSITE
[http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a leading multi-channel ecommerce platform that allows
entrepreneurs to sell online, as well as in store using a POS, or through many
other channels. Shopify Plus is an enterprise level offering that is tailored
for high volume, high growth merchants, with features such as a wholesale
channel, custom checkout, scripts, exclusive apps and APIs, as well as
dedicated merchant success managers. Our data stack is built to support
internal as well as merchant decision making.

We are looking for a data engineer to join our team in Waterloo, where you'll
get to work on many aspects of the data lifecycle, including extracting data
from source systems (relational databases, Kafka topics, external APIs),
transforming the data using PySpark, leveraging our petabyte-scale HDFS data
lake for data modelling as well as machine learning, and providing value to
different stakeholders through preparing relational views in Presto/Redshift
and dashboards/visualizations for easy consumption of key insights, as well as
feeding insights back into operational systems.

Job Posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/7887b412-23f7-46e9-9114-517b24...](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/7887b412-23f7-46e9-9114-517b242be0c5)

------
wjg
kristopolous' console script is a godsend. But, sometimes I like to just
search for keywords without filtering others out. Ctrl+f does the job but has
issues such as losing my place after scrolling a bit, or not showing the
searched terms anymore if I hit back after clicking a link, or not allowing
for multiple keywords.

The following script simply highlights the word to make it a bit easier to
find. Also works well when combined with kristopolous'. The output is the
number of posts matching each input string.

    
    
      // usage:  highlight('react', 'node', 'graphql', '$')
      // output: [57, 29, 4, 19]
      function highlight(/* args */) {
        return Array.prototype.slice.call(arguments).map(function(keyword) {
          var matches = 0;
        
          Array.prototype.forEach.call(document.querySelectorAll('tr.athing.comtr div.comment'), function(e) {
            if (e.innerText.search(new RegExp(keyword === '$' ? '\\$' : keyword, 'i')) === -1) return;
            ++matches;
            e.innerHTML = e.innerHTML.replace(new RegExp(keyword === '$' ? '\\$' : keyword, 'ig'), '<span style="background-color:#0095ff;color:#fff;">' + keyword.toUpperCase() + '</span>')
          });
          return matches;
        })
      }

------
epuidokas
Lose It! | Software Developer (iOS/Android/Web) | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME,
ONSITE, [http://loseit.com](http://loseit.com)

Our 20-person company has helped over 25 million users lose weight with our
iOS, Android and web apps. Combining calorie tracking with technology, we're
enabling people to change their lives for the better. We believe by helping
our users reverse obesity and diabetes, we'll continue to be successful as a
company. We've been profitable for a while and a top Health & Fitness app for
even longer.

Lose It!'s founders have taken one company public and sold others to
Macromedia and Microsoft. Our product-focused organization knows the
importance of a quality, well-designed user experiences- losing weight is
already hard enough.

We're looking for more mobile & full-stack software developers. If you enjoy
picking up new technologies and languages quickly, you'll learn a ton with us.

Interview process: 1\. General phone screen 2\. Technical interview via Google
Hangouts 3\. 1-day, on-site interview with the development team

I run the development team at Lose It!. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions: eric@loseit-corp.com For more on the position, or to
apply, go here:
[http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/](http://loseit.com/jobs/developer/)

------
ben_photoslurp
Photoslurp | Senior Front and Backend Positions | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE |
Full-time | photoslurp.com

Photoslurp is Europe's leading visual commerce platform, integrating customer
photos from social media into the online shopping journeys of brands across
the globe. Our platform provides our clients with moderation, curation and
social media interaction tools as well as a very extensive analytics suite to
measure the performance of the photos that we place in our customers stores.
We are focusing heavily on developing our product further this year,
integrating image recognition and machine learning to take us to the next
level and we want you to be a part of it!

Currently hiring for two positions in our office in sunny Barcelona

\- Senior Backend (Python/Django) \- Senior Frontend

Fluent English is a necessity - Spanish fluency is a bonus.

If you can code and ship complex backend features and API endpoints at high
velocity and high quality with well-structured code, we want to talk with you.

More details at: [https://angel.co/photoslurp/jobs/234595-senior-python-
backen...](https://angel.co/photoslurp/jobs/234595-senior-python-backend-
developer) [https://angel.co/photoslurp/jobs/234585-senior-frontend-
deve...](https://angel.co/photoslurp/jobs/234585-senior-frontend-developer)

CV's to info at photoslurp dot com

------
jkarraker
ScriptDash | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

At ScriptDash we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy
from the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives.
Justin Kan recently named us one of his 3 favorite recent startups
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)).

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($6 million series A) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Apply by API! More details at
[https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=5536...](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer?gh_jid=553687)

------
mightybyte
Takt | Systems and Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
ONSITE preferred, but REMOTE is an option for senior candidates. Takt also has
open positions for Data Engineer, Haskell Engineer, Data Scientist, Product
Managers/Designers, and more. Check them out at
[http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers). Here is the Systems and
Infrastructure Engineer job description:

Takt is seeking Systems Infrastructure Engineers to support the development of
our flagship product. Our platform learns and adapts to people's preferences,
habits, and feedback—orchestrating highly relevant experiences that are truly
unique to each person. Our vision will change the way people engage with their
favorite brands across multiple industries, be it retail, finance, or
healthcare.

As a Systems and Infrastructure Engineer at Takt you understand that legacy
code is the work you did yesterday. You’re well versed in modern technologies
and select tools based on what is best for the team, product and organization.
If those tools don’t exist, you’ll roll up your sleeves and build them. At
Takt “DevOps” isn’t a role, but an approach to collaboration. We work in
small, self-sufficient teams with the shared goal of delivering excellent
software anchored in an agile culture of quality, delivery, and innovation.

------
infomofo
Kit | Frontend Software Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE, FULLTIME, CONTRACT
[https://kit.com](https://kit.com)

This is an exciting opportunity to work on an early stage startup with a small
and experienced team. Your impact will include helping our product further
accelerate by conceiving and creating new tools and features -- all while
being an integral member of the team developing Kit’s future.

* You are passionate about building and shipping a product that users love * You thrive on the challenge of building new products from scratch * You are excited about finding and focusing on the right ideas through team collaboration and research * You are able to make solid technical judgements and back them up articulately

Kit is a platform for product discovery. We are building a service that uses
social discovery to recommend products across various categories. We are based
in New York City (with an office in San Francisco) and were recently named as
one of Business Insider’s Top NYC startups. As a part of Expa we sit in an
amazing office, are surrounded and supported by smart & experienced teams, and
get early access to cool new products.

Our small team is diverse, inclusive, and fun. It is not required that you
identify with a particular gender, race, orientation, national origin, age
range, hobby set or belief in order to be a member of team Kit.

We hail from some of the best companies out there including YouTube, Apple,
Google, Gilt, and Foursquare, and Resy!

~~~
chithra
Is there a direct email to reach you at? It looks like there are a ton of
people applying on Angelist and I want to make sure my app doesn't get lost! I
was an early adopter of Kit and would love to work there!

------
johnthedebs
Lua Technologies | iOS, API, DevOps Engineers | New York City, NY | ONSITE |
[https://getlua.com](https://getlua.com)

We are looking to fill a few full-time developer roles for our HIPAA
compliant, cross-platform messaging application built for healthcare
organizations to communicate securely, maximize productivity, and accelerate
workflow for better care coordination.

Lua’s core is built in Ruby/Rails and runs on AWS (Amazon Web Services), with
many of our performance-sensitive parts moving to a more modern Elixir/Phoenix
stack. We have client apps running on Android, iOS, and Web. Preference goes
to flexible engineers, and bonus points for frontend engineering experience
(we make heavy use of React.js).

iOS Engineer: [http://lua.applytojob.com/apply/CVdU2b9FAt/IOS-
Engineer](http://lua.applytojob.com/apply/CVdU2b9FAt/IOS-Engineer)

API Engineer: [http://lua.applytojob.com/apply/iFv0jdrpIR/API-
Engineer](http://lua.applytojob.com/apply/iFv0jdrpIR/API-Engineer)

DevOps Engineer: [http://lua.applytojob.com/apply/HKiJplmxCQ/DevOps-
Engineer](http://lua.applytojob.com/apply/HKiJplmxCQ/DevOps-Engineer)

Apply at the links above or by emailing devjobs@getlua.com.

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

Current Interview Process: quick chat, engineering phone screen, onsite, team
lunch, reference check, offer.

HomeLight is creating the best way for home buyers and sellers to find the
best real estate agent using objective data about real estate agent
performance. We're continually working on our matching algorithm (machine
learning & data science) and currently working on some big initiatives to
improve how home buyers and sellers and agents interact with homelight and
with each other (mobile apps, new product features, etc.)

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4.2), and
Postgresql(9.6) hosted on Heroku. The front end is using Ember. We've got
reasonable test coverage with rspec.

Tasks are reasonably defined, and its normal to push back on tasks to
determine the business value in our work. We're not just a feature factory, we
care about the value delivered in what we build. As engineers, we have an
enormous amount of latitude in the implementation details of our work. Because
we're small, you're going to need to know the full stack. You're going to have
to write javascript here, sorry.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at evan@homelight.com. When you apply, make sure to mention you
saw this hackernews post.

------
googletron
Gyroscope [[https://gyrosco.pe](https://gyrosco.pe)] | Remote / Onsite | Data
Scientist

We are building a new operating system for the human body. The Gyroscope app
is currently featured in the Health & Fitness section of the app store and has
a few thousand paying members, with many gigs of new health data coming in
every day. We are working on using that data to help people live healthier
lives, lose weight and be more productive.

We are looking for experienced data scientist to provide massive insights to
the terabytes of health data we have stored for our users.

The ideal candidate would be familiar with Python (scipy, numpy, and Scikit-
Learn are a plus) and various other tools when it comes to statistical
analysis of health data.

We are a small (2 full time & some contractors) distributed team, currently in
SF & Canada. We are looking for motivated hard working team members with a
great sense of teamwork.

More about what we're hiring for: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-
with-cash-anand-shar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-
anand-sharmas-gyroscope-is-building-the-backend-to-the-journey-of-you/)

As originally seen on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

Contact: mahdi@gyrosco.pe

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLP only in Sacramento/Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm an NLU / Data Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA,
Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective
AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest
speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding.
We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really
interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can
work well independently.

Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took top spot on
Reddit a year ago!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insane/)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
rob at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please like the
thread says no recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

~~~
i336_
If you remember this tech, read this next line:

When you make an account at
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/) the first thing you see
is a microphone-enabled textbox you can type or talk into and play with.

\--

A couple things for SoundHound to consider adding to the to-implement list:

A) "What is the temperature in the south-right-most delineation of the country
north of me": "Didn't get that!"

B) "When will it next be 25C": "Didn't get that"

(I was trying to match the complexity of the voice demo... sorry)

C):

Me: "What is the temperature in celcius":

SH: Got it right

Me: "What about in fahrenheit"

SH: Got it right (I checked)

Me: "What about the town 15km northeast"

SH: "It is 76 °F in Borgou Department, Benin."

Me: ...WAT. I'm in [the suburbs of] Sydney, Australia. :P

That's mildly scary. :P

~~~
robbomacrae
Thanks for the feedback i336_,

I've sent you a private email but including a summary for anyone else
interested.

I'm glad we got at least a few of the queries in your test. For the ones that
we didn't get I'd like to get your thoughts on how likely you are to ask in
that particular way. The reason I ask is that, thanks to our unique approach
to natural language understanding, we could theoretically add support for
these phrases. I doubt Google/Amazon could because theirs is a much more
uncontrolled machine learning style black box - and we are a long way from
achieving this kind of complexity through machine learning. For example check
out Zuckerberg's blog post and try some of his "impossible for ML" queries on
Hound.

[https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-
jarv...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-
jarvis/10154361492931634/)

So if these types of queries are useful to you/anyone - we can add them!

------
shaggyfrog
Copperleaf Technologies | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.copperleaf.com/](http://www.copperleaf.com/)

We build products to help companies managing millions of dollars of assets
make better decisions. Our core product, C55, helps companies decide which
projects to invest in, how to reduce their risk, increase safety, and reduce
their environmental impact. We are one of the top 20 Fastest-Growing Software
Companies in Canada and winner of the BC Tech 2016 Emerging Company of the
Year Award. We are also working on two new cloud-based products, to be
released this year.

We have grown a lot in the last year, and we are looking to fill a senior dev
role on one of the "cloud" technology teams. The project's stack includes
NodeJS, Angular (2+), Kendo, and Postgres. We'd like to find an experienced
front-end developer who can take on a leadership role with the front-end
architecture and mentor junior developers. (This team is also looking for an
intermediate level manual QA tester.)

I joined Copperleaf (as a senior developer) back in April 2016. The people
here are really nice, they care about what they do, and they have a lot of
domain knowledge. If any of that sounds interesting to you, please fire off an
e-mail to me (Tom) at thauk@copperleaf.com and we can chat a bit more!

------
outcomes
Outcomes.com | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Co-Founder & CTO | Full-time
onsite| [https://outcomes.com](https://outcomes.com)

Our company helps close the loop on the outcomes that matter to patients after
major surgery or medical treatment. We check-in with patients throughout their
treatment and recovery to understand changes in symptoms, function and
quality-of-life. We deliver that insight to the point-of-care where it enables
more proactive and personalized care, while helping providers demonstrate
their quality to payers in this new outcomes & value based payment
environment.

We have a HIPAA compliant v1 that is live with customers and recently won a
grant with UCSF. We're focused on launching a self-service freemium version of
our platform to gain grassroots adoption.

I'm looking for someone who is hungry for their next entrepreneurial venture,
who knows their way around a JavaScript stack and has a track record of
building web-applications. More than anything I'm also looking for someone who
wants to build a significant company in this space, build a great team and
have a meaningful impact. As a bootstrapped company with goals to raise
funding later this year, compensation will be largely founder-level equity
based +/\- a living wage.

Please get in touch by contacting Francis Wong (MD), francis@outcomes.com

------
wdrevno
Twindom | Computer Graphics Engineer | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE
[http://web.twindom.com/](http://web.twindom.com/) Twindom is an industry
leader in photorealistic body scanning. Our scanners are used around the world
in the production of 3D Photography, VFX, product development, and more. We're
also a profitable company.

As a Computer Graphics Engineer you will work on a small development team
focused primarily on the development of new applications for our 3D avatars,
though you will also be used as a general resource for relevant problems. You
will get exposure to problems in graphics, computational geometry, computer
vision and machine learning. You must be a fast learner, capable of hacking
together prototype solutions using any frameworks, algorithms, papers, etc.
you think are relevant.

This position requires a high degree of autonomy and an ability to prioritize
work and problem solving according to customer feedback. Your contributions
will serve as the backbone for amazing new products. Here is the full job
description: [https://angel.co/twindom-1/jobs/202435-computer-graphics-
eng...](https://angel.co/twindom-1/jobs/202435-computer-graphics-engineer)
Apply by sending and email to careers [at] twindom [dot] com

------
malz
Roadster | Frontend & Backend Engineers | Palo Alto or San Francisco

Roadster is making the process of buying a car as easy, friendly and
transparent as anything else you buy online. Our software powers car dealers
across the country to provide up-front pricing, instant finance and lease
terms, online credit approval and scheduling of delivery of your new or used
car. Buyers can complete the whole purchase without stepping into a
dealership. Or if they do enter the store, our site on the dealer's iPad helps
find the right car at a great price, without the usual negotiation or hassle.

Check us out at [http://roadster.com](http://roadster.com) and our 5-star
reviews at [http://yelp.com/biz/roadster-san-
francisco](http://yelp.com/biz/roadster-san-francisco)

We're hiring a frontend and backend engineer to help expand our vehicle data
nationwide, provide great tools to dealers, and build and launch snazzy new
consumer features. Our web stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, Elasticsearch,
Postgres & Redis on Heroku. Our team is a mix of experienced engineers,
designers and car enthusiasts. Our PA office is a converted body shop with a
rollup garage door. We're cool with remote work, though we cannot sponsor H1B.

Email me at mike@roadster.com for more details!

------
RoarkC
MORSE Corp | Software Engineer | Boston,Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | www.morse-
corp.com/jobs

MORSE develops algorithms and software for operational systems, implementing
leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air and undersea vehicles,
and coordination of human teams.

We are hiring for a number of positions including: DevOps IT specialist --
Take the lead on designing and implementing our in-house infrastructure as
well as supporting the continuous integration and deployment for the projects
we deliver to customers.

Senior Full Stack Web Developer -- Focus on designing and developing web-based
software to support various autonomous systems and human teams. You will both
lead a team and directly develop software.

Software Project Manager – Lead teams of engineers to develop embedded
software for autonomous vehicle systems and their supporting tools. Teams are
generally 5-10 people in size and last from 6 months to multiple years.

Machine Learning / A.I. Engineer - Design and implement machine learning and
AI algorithms for autonomous system applications, varying from vehicle path
planning, vision-based navigation, image classification, and big data
assimilation.

If any of these sound interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please
include your resume. Note that we can only hire US citizens.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/jobs](http://morse-corp.com/jobs) to learn
more and to see our other available positions.

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics | Front-End Engineer | REMOTE, UTC+0 to UTC+3

We are now looking for our first front-end engineer to join the Product
Engineering team working on Snowplow Insights. Snowplow Insights represents
the next phase in the evolution of Snowplow, from a consulting company through
a services firm (the Snowplow Managed Service now has over 100 customers) to a
full-fledged product business.

You'll be building our product front-end in React, written in TypeScript with
Redux, and interacting with our growing collection of micro-services via
GraphQL and REST. This is an opportunity to get in extremely early in
Snowplow's product evolution, playing a major role in developing the Snowplow
Insights user experience, product design and technical architecture.

For more information: [https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/front-
end-engi...](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/front-end-
engineer/)

Snowplow Analytics | Sysadmin | ONSITE London, UK

Snowplow is building out a dedicated Technical Operations team in 2017, and is
looking for experienced systems administrators to join it. Initially this role
is open only to candidates based in London or the South-East of England.

The sysadmins within our Technical Operations team will have four key
responsibilities:

1\. Handling deployments, upgrades and other maintenance of Snowplow-related
infrastructure (load balancers, Redshift clusters, ASGs etc) for our Managed
Service customers, across over 100 AWS accounts

2\. Responding to customer issues and questions concerning Snowplow-related
infrastructure, as escalated to you by our L1 Support team

3\. Working with Snowplow SREs to design, deploy and operate Snowplow’s
internal infrastructure, responsible for running the Snowplow Managed Service,
the Snowplow website and other services

4\. Being on call rotation to triage and resolve operational incidents
relating to internal or client infrastructure

For more information: [https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/systems-
admini...](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/systems-
administrator/)

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile) | NYC | Onsite |
Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent robo-advisor, helping people to better
manage, protect, and grow their wealth through smarter technology. With more
than 220,000 customers and over $7.8 billion in assets under management, the
service offers a globally diversified portfolio of ETFs, designed to help
provide you with the best possible expected returns for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other savings goals. Betterment also helps customers get
on track for a comfortable retirement with RetireGuide™, a retirement planning
tool that lets people know how much they should save and if they are investing
correctly.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Android,
iOS, and Operational Efficiency.

More details and apply here:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K |

Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs long.
Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly changing
variables.

We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers to work on our user-
experience and search platform respectively.

Bangkok offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low
cost. Our offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the
Netherlands embassy on Wireless Road.

Check out details at [https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are
predominantly built with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire -
fundamentals always win the day.

Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

------
risto
SK T-Brain | Research Scientist / Engineer | Seoul, Korea | Depends on
experience | Full-time, Onsite, VISA | [https://www.facebook.com/notes/sk-t-
brain/sk-t-brain-careers...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/sk-t-brain/sk-t-
brain-careers/398685320502288/)

Positions: • AI Research Scientist • AI Research Engineer • AI Software
Engineer

Are you a researcher who can lead AI research projects? Are you an engineer
interested in applying state-of-the-art AI technology? We are an AI research
and development team within SK Telecom, the No.1 telecommunications company in
South Korea.

We are looking for research scientists and engineers who want to lead and
participate in research projects and publish works in academic conferences
such as NIPS, ICML, ICLR, CVPR, and EMNLP. We are also hiring AI software
engineers to build research and development environments, and develop AI-based
applications and services.

Our current interests include Reinforcement Learning and Unsupervised Learning
applied to Computer Vision, Natural Language Processing and Game AI. See our
recent research paper on DiscoGAN
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.05192](https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.05192) accepted
to ICML 2017) and Continual Learning
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08690](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08690)).

Please feel free to contact us at jobs@sktbrain.com.

------
chris_overseas
Percentile | London, UK | Full time | Onsite

Percentile are a young technology company building high performance risk
management software for the financial world. We're looking for a junior
developer to join our small but growing team in the Bank/Monument area of
London. The successful candidate would be responsible for enhancing existing
features, adding new ones (including greenfield work), along with some support
and QA. Don't worry, we won't expect you to know everything up front, but we
will expect you to be bright, enthusiastic and willing to learn. As you grow
into the role you will gain solid experience in a range of technologies
including Java, Javascript, React, Kotlin, HTML, C#, SQL Server, Oracle, OLAP,
distributed systems, AWS, and a variety of well regarded tools and libraries.

While a 1st in Computer Science and experience with some of
Java/Javascript/Kotlin/HTML/SQL is preferred, we realise there's a wealth of
talented developers out there who don't fit that mould - so if you're
passionate about software and have some good experience under your belt or
have made some interesting contributions to open source projects you'd love to
share with us, we'd still be keen to hear from you. In return we can offer a
flexible and very technology focused environment working alongside experienced
developers, a relaxed dress code, plus solid exposure to the world of
investment banking and capital markets.

That's about it really! If this sounds interesting, we look forward to hearing
from you at careers@percentile.co.uk

------
pyrox420
AccuLynx | UI/UX Frontend Developer | Beloit, WI | Full-time, ONSITE
(Relocation available)

AccuLynx helps construction contractors manage their whole company. We are
expanding our 15 person team and adding another Frontend Developer. We have
quite a bit of autonomy throughout our day, lots of input into the direction
of the products we build, and get to innovate daily. Great pay, good perks,
private offices, great hardware... basically you get to be treated like an
adult. It's honestly the best job I've ever had.

Our stack is LESS, ASP.net MVC, C#, AngularJS, Elastic, Redis, and SQL Server.
Honestly we don't care what technology stack you are familiar with, we just
expect you to have mastered your domain and be willing to learn.

Here is the position on Stackoverflow Jobs:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/143173/ui-ux-frontend-
develop...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/143173/ui-ux-frontend-developer-
small-team-great-perks-acculynx)

Our interview process is pretty simple: 1. An engineer reviews your resume. 2.
An engineer gives you a call to chat. 3. A couple of engineers talk with you
face to face. No bubble sort whiteboard coding bull, just a conversation. 4. A
take-home 4-8 hour real-world design problem. Build something that does these
things. It’s not a stupid brain teaser or something requiring special
knowledge.

Send an email to flexbox@acculynx.com with a resume attached to apply. Feel
free to email me directly at plemke@ if you have questions!

------
bootstraponline
Instructure | Mobile Software Engineer in Test | Salt Lake City, UT | REMOTE,
instructure.com/careers/

I'm looking for a remote mobile automation architect to work on tools and
infrastructure. The mobile apps, server, and automation are open source. On
Android we're using Kotlin and Espresso with builds on Bitrise and tests
running on Firebase test lab. For iOS we're using Swift and EarlGrey with
builds and tests on Buddybuild. This is a great opportunity to learn cutting
edge mobile technology. If you have any questions, email me at
medwards@instructure.com

* Languages: Java, Kotlin, Swift, Objective C, JavaScript, Ruby

* Tech stack: Espresso, EarlGrey, React Native, Buddybuild, Bitrise

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12d1c88ca84c?lever-
via=JhX5x-6lSN)

GitHub Repos:

[https://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
ios](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-ios)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
android](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-android)

------
SamGlasberg130
Stitch | Philadelphia, PA

Stitch is a fast-growing SaaS startup that provides a service for companies to
consolidate their data. Our mission is to inspire and empower data driven
people, and our vision is to be the conduit through which businesses take back
control and ownership of their data.

We're currently hiring Engineers. You can view our postings here:
[https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/](https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/)

Email sam@stitchdata.com with questions!

------
carlesfe
Optimus Price | Python Backend Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time,
Onsite,
[https://optimusprice.ai/jobs/backend.html](https://optimusprice.ai/jobs/backend.html)
| Apply to hello@optimusprice.ai

We are a start-up founded by techies in 2015 with the mission to solve real
problems using AI. Optimus Price, our first product, is a new generation of
dynamic pricing SaaS.

We are looking for candidates with a wide skillset to architect and develop a
scalable backend and API for dynamic pricing models. You will work in a
flexible, modern, tech-driven environment, focused on problem solving.

Your responsibilities will be:

\- Design and implement a scalable API and its backend to host our Machine
Learning solution for dynamic pricing.

\- Evaluate, setup and sysadmin different IaaS and PaaS alternatives to deploy
the code.

\- Manage the product development and deployment lifecycle.

We offer a flexible position, autonomous and goal-oriented. The ability to be
a key decision maker for the future of the product and the tech and
infrastructure it will run on. The possibility to grow with the company, solve
modern problems that few people are working on, learn transversal skills and
build a career.

Finally, we provide a competitive salary according to the candidate
experience, and very important, work with the kind of people who decided to
name their new product Optimus Price :)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1(formerly OpenMail), an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is
hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats Master’s
or PhD preferred) [http://system1.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf5...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

~~~
divyasha
Can you mention your email id to reach you?

------
wklieber
Software Engineering Institute (SEI) | Compiler Researcher | Pittsburgh, PA,
USA | ONSITE

We are looking for someone familiar with compilers (particularly dataflow
analysis or other forms of static analysis) to work on projects developing
techniques for automatically repairing source code to remove certain common
classes of vulnerabilities.

Software vulnerabilities constitute a major threat to many of our nation’s
critical systems. The SEI is currently looking at improving software analysis
and code repair technologies to eliminate security vulnerabilities much faster
and at a much lower cost than current manual repair capabilities. We are
improving the technologies by developing new techniques for analyzing and
transforming code, in source code and intermediate representations.

The successful candidate will both work on advanced research projects and work
directly with customers to help transition our research into practice.
Candidates will be subject to a background check and must be eligible to
obtain and maintain a Department of Defense security clearance.

Apply online at:
[https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&...](https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&InternalJobCode=126116&fid=1&Adid=0&CountryID=3&LanguageID=2)

------
thesanerguy
HyperTrack | iOS & API Engineers | India | ONSITE, Full-Time,
[https://www.hypertrack.com](https://www.hypertrack.com)

At HyperTrack, we are building the location stack for the developers. What
Stripe is for payments, or Twilio is for communication, HyperTrack is for
location.

We love building simple solutions to complex problems. We love building
beautiful visualizations for complex location data. We deal with location,
maps, smartphone platforms, device sensors and pretty dashboards. We obsess
about designing elegant and generic API abstractions that add value to our
customer's software architecture. We release our SDKs in open source. We
organize and participate in meet ups. We actively contribute our ideas and
techniques through blogs, and engage with developer and product communities.

If you want to be one of us, please send your bio to
knock.knock@hypertrack.com for one of the jobs on
[https://www.hypertrack.com/jobs](https://www.hypertrack.com/jobs).

We are always looking for great talent. If you have a strong pedigree, have
over 5 years of relevant engineering experience and can contribute to the
device (Android/iOS), server (API, devops), web (everything JS) or data,
please send us a note even if the job is not listed.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | Developer | Radnor, PA | ONSITE | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

For more information on our various open Developer roles, please visit our
website. Execution Developer - [http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-
positions/](http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-positions/) Implementation
Developer - [http://scm-lp.com/implementation-developer-
positions/](http://scm-lp.com/implementation-developer-positions/) C++ Market
Data Feeds Developer - [http://scm-lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-developer-
position/](http://scm-lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-developer-position/)

Please submit your resume to recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
jpopesculian
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/)

SingleOps is a rapidly growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field
workforces like tree care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare —
anyone who regularly coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines
estimates, scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing
with a mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies.

We've found or niche in the Green space and are looking to scale and double
our entire team this year. We use a Ruby on Rails stack, and this year we're
transitioning to React as well as hopefully React Native for mobile.

We're looking for a Mobile Application Engineer, a Web Application Engineer,
as well as other sales, marketing and customer success positions. You can fill
out the form at [https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-
team/](https://singleops.com/contact/join-our-team/) or email me directly at
julian@singleops.com

------
dannyyu92
Shipt | San Francisco CA, Birmingham AL | Full-time | Onsite

Are you passionate about software development, sharing knowledge, growing your
skills, and working with great people? The Shipt engineering team is growing,
and we are looking for extraordinary engineers who enjoy building as much as
we do. So if you self-directed, enjoy autonomy in your work, and you are an
excellent participant in a team, come join Shipt.

Shipt, the nation’s fastest-growing online grocery marketplace, simplifies the
grocery shopping experience by providing members with unparalleled convenience
and exceptional service. Shipt partners with leading retailers and local
stores to deliver groceries to members via a community of friendly shoppers.

We are currently hiring for:

* Software Engineer (Go/Golang/Ruby/Rails/NoSQL/Postgres especially, but we use many technologies)

* Senior Search Engineer

* Database Administrator

* Ionic/Angular Developer

We are in the process of moving our Rails apps to a more scalable
microservices architecture using Golang so if you have experience with or have
an interest in SOA, microservices, and/or distributed architectures, we'd
especially love to talk!

If you're interested, please check out our open positions at
[https://www.shipt.com/careers/openings/](https://www.shipt.com/careers/openings/)

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Front End Developer and Full-Stack Developer | Full
Time | Onsite

[https://www.lucova.com/](https://www.lucova.com/)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team. Our culture is great
and you get that startup feel while working with experienced developers. We
are looking for someone who is passionate about solving problems and loves to
get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then it's a major bonus). We are
located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers)

------
jjcm
Atlassian | UX Researcher (multiple levels) | Sydney | Fulltime | Salary
90k-150k AUD

Currently have a couple positions for UX researchers available over here at
Atlassian. Sydney is a great city and our offices are a few minutes walk from
the Opera House. Work across Jira/Confluence/Hipchat and the rest of the
Atlassian product line. Looking for experienced UX researchers to help lead
customer insight studies, UI pattern testing, etc.

If you're interested, email me at jmiller@atlassian.com

------
donjay
Sigfig | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Calgary, Tuscon | ONSITE |
Fulltime | [https://www.sigfig.com/](https://www.sigfig.com/)

SigFig is dedicated to making high-quality investment advice more accessible
and affordable to investors of all wealth levels. Using a combination of
design, data science, and technology, SigFig helps empower investors with the
information and guidance they need to achieve their personal financial goals.
Through partnerships with some of the world’s largest and most innovative
financial institutions, SigFig seeks to help investors and advisors better
manage their investments.

Our interview process is pretty straightforward: a take-home test, a phone
screen, then an onsite at our SF office.

Front End (Angular/Typescript)
[http://grnh.se/kud5in1](http://grnh.se/kud5in1) DevOps Engineer
[http://grnh.se/5s20vu1](http://grnh.se/5s20vu1) QA Automation
[http://grnh.se/8vgptb1](http://grnh.se/8vgptb1) All Jobs
[https://www.sigfig.com/site/#/jobs](https://www.sigfig.com/site/#/jobs)

------
Omninternet
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

My name is Max and I'm working at Textio to change how people write. We
predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-world results
from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in the world as
customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us solve hard
problems.

I love working here, and I'm pretty sure you will too. We have a tight-knit,
friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/)

Check out our team - [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: VP of Engineering, Backend Software Engineer, Data Scientist,
Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientist, Senior
Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior
Machine Learning Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Product Manager,
Account Executive, Sales Development Representative, Sales Operations
Engineer, VP of Marketing, Customer Success Engineer

------
dkuebric
Technical Project Manager | SolarWinds | Onsite: SF

SolarWinds Librato, located in San Francisco, is a unique cloud-based platform
designed to help companies collect, visualize, and alert on the most important
aspects of their applications and infrastructure. We process enormous amounts
of real-time data to help our customers see the critical signals in the noise.

We are looking for an experienced Technical Project Manager with a passion for
managing complexity and building awesome product. As the lead TPM for Librato
you will drive planning, coordination and technical delivery of critical
aspects of our product.

This role involves regular collaboration with our Product, Engineering and
Customer Success teams. You should enjoy working across disciplines, have a
strong history of managing timelines and enjoy digging for unidentified scope.
If you love empowering strong engineering teams to build awesome product on
time and on budget, this is the right position for you.

More information: [http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-technical-
pro...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-technical-project-
manager/6660122FA59C402983B22C16804980D8/job/)

Apply above if interested or feel free to reach out with any questions:
dan.kuebrich@solarwinds.com

------
localhost3000
Rep | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://rep.ai/](https://rep.ai/)

We are a small team (6) building tools to change the way businesses
communicate with customers. Our product, Rep, combines customer context,
machine learning, and a slick app that enables organizations to build
meaningful relationships through mobile and desktop messaging.

We're actively looking for builders — folks that want to contribute more than
code. Your specialization is less important than your desire and ability to
learn fast and adapt to shifting technologies.

We're founded by ex-Googlers with deep experience in messaging,
personalization, and machine learning, and we're backed by some of the top
investors in Silicon Valley: Accel Partners, First Round Capital, SV Angel,
and Forerunner Ventures.

We offer competitive salaries, meaningful equity and generous health, dental
and vision benefits. If you are a member of an underrepresented group in
technology, we strongly encourage you to apply.

Technologies: Python, Postgres, WebSockets, React, Redux, ML, etc.

Drop us a note at jobs@rep.ai with a link to your LinkedIn, a resume, or
anything else we should know. We’ll get back to you quickly!

p.s. I love working here. The team is smart and talented but also deeply good,
respectful, and empathetic.

------
whendriks
Avrios | Software Engineering (Frontend, Fullstack) | Zurich | Full Time |
ONSITE

Avrios is the first, fully digital vehicle fleet manager for companies of all
sizes. We are shaping how companies buy, use and sell their vehicles. With 27
billion in sales in Germany alone, this might just be the biggest market you
have never heard of.

We call Zürich, Switzerland our home, but with a team featuring over 16
nationalities, we are a group of talented people from around the world.
Fostering a truly open and progressive culture, combined with state of the art
engineering and creative approaches to marketing and sales - working at Avrios
is a powerful mix of purpose, challenge and most of all, fun.

We are hiring on all parts of the stack:

Frontend Engineer (ES6/AngularJS) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/9BA6DAAC95](https://www.workable.com/j/9BA6DAAC95)

Fullstack Engineer (Java) -
[https://www.workable.com/j/537E597C2E](https://www.workable.com/j/537E597C2E)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://avrios.com/en/jobs](https://avrios.com/en/jobs)

Apply directly or get in touch with me at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

------
mkoehrsen
Cortico | Platform Engineers and Front-end Engineers | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE
| Fulltime | [https://www.cortico.ai/](https://www.cortico.ai/)

Cortico applies artificial intelligence and media analytics to map and analyze
the public sphere. We are a nonprofit in collaboration with the MIT Media Lab
that provides newsrooms, advocacy and nonprofit organizations, and community
influencers tools and programs to connect with their audiences on greater
common ground.

We have immediate need for two experienced software engineers:

* A back-end engineer to help build out our data platform. We work in Python and make heavy use of the Python-based data ecosystem, including Keras+Tensorflow for deep learning. We are currently using Postgres and Elasticsearch hosted on AWS, with the expectation that we'll integrate other technologies as our use-cases demand it.

* A front-end engineer who in the near-term will build prototypes and data visualizations that demonstrate the power of our platform, and long-term will lead product development. Our first front-end hire will be in a position to strongly influence on our choice of technology stack.

More information at:
[https://www.cortico.ai/joinus/](https://www.cortico.ai/joinus/)

------
reflektivejobs
Reflektive | Multiple software engineer positions | San Francisco, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite

 _About us Reflektive is an earlier-stage startup, rapidly becoming a market
leader in the HR SaaS 2.0 wave. We 're looking for engineers to join us on our
shared mission to make workplaces great by empowering employees and teams to
achieve their maximum professional potential. We're ranked #16 Best Places to
Work by the SF Times and have a 5-Star Glassdoor rating. We work to ensure our
employees are growing, engaged, and that their work is recognized and
rewarded. (Check out our reviews! -
[https://goo.gl/NW3ps](https://goo.gl/NW3ps))

_Some Investors & Customers \- Lightspeed Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz \-
Pinterest, Thumbtack, Glassdoor, Lyft, Instacart, Medium, and many more!

 _Open Roles
([https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com](https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com))

\- Frontend Engineer (Midlevel, nice to have skills: Backbone.js, React,
Angular.js)

\- Lead/Senior Software Engineer (nice to have: Ruby on Rails)

\- Lead/Senior Software Engineer, Frontend (nice to have: Backbone.js, React,
or Angular.js)

\- Full-Stack Engineer (Midlevel, nice to have: Ruby on Rails)

_Process Phone call with recruiter, 2nd phone call with hiring manager
(technical), on site interviews, decision!

If you're interested please e-mail krainford@reflektive.com with your
resume/LinkedIn attached :) Thank you!

------
thirteen37
Teralytics | Software Engineer, Systems Engineer, Data Scientist | Singapore |
ONSITE, VISA, Full-Time and Intern,
[https://www.teralytics.net/jobs](https://www.teralytics.net/jobs)

As stated, hiring for above roles, and for interns. Our systems engineer job
is not listed there so feel free to contact me directly for this or
recruiting.asia@teralytics.ch. Salaries are extremely competitive and perks
are good but we're also extremely selective. For interns, the work and
environment is very good: I'm ex-Microsoft, and I'd say it's better than the
MS intern experience in those regards (we can't match their intern salaries
though).

We are an analytics company (ETH Zurich spinoff) that operates across a very
large swath of the problem space: integrating deep into the "sensors," through
the processing and analytics, and then the visualization. We are solving some
hard problems around realtime streaming, geospatial, and predictive analytics
and work closely with customers to improve how data-driven cities and
businesses work. The Singapore technical team is small (approximately 10) but
growing in size and capabilities. Unfortunately, our work and opportunities
are outpacing us, so come and help us!

------
kvarela
Coffee Meets Bagel | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time, ONSITE,
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire an iOS engineer!

You'll be the 3rd engineer on our iOS team and be responsible for implementing
new features, prototyping new ideas, and building out Coffee Meets Bagel on
new platforms, like Watch.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a885-da8d60c8615b)

PS. We're also looking for a senior data scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a66e-bd4b1764f286)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Operations | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). We
make it dramatically faster and easier for great companies to hire great
people. Our mission is not just to fix hiring, but to fundamentally change the
way that human mental effort is allocated.

One founder was the Chief of Staff at Dropbox, the other previously sold a
company and published machine learning papers. We have a real business,
customers, and revenue, with machine learning problems that are core to our
product.

We're looking for a hungry, scrappy generalist to join our adventure. You'll
be working directly with the CEO, so there's a ton of room to grow into the
role you want and own core parts of the business as we grow.

Example projects: \- Set up processes for training and quality control that
scale as we grow. \- Communicate directly with customers to understand their
hiring needs and specify their exact requirements. \- Manage the backend
contractor team that makes our core product operate. \- Handle any task that
would otherwise slip through the cracks.

About you: \- You’re highly reliable, effective, and amazing at getting things
done quickly. \- Great customer service and treating people with empathy is
important to you. \- You have some knowledge of software engineering and
technology. You will be able to communicate intelligently about what a
customer wants in a software engineer.

Email josh+hn@sourceress.co with your resume to apply.

------
DMaloneyPBSA
PBSA | Nova Scotia, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE | Competative Salary &
Benefits

Would you like to collaborate with multi-disciplinary teams from around the
world to design and build new blockchain protocols? The PBSA is seeking
software programmers with a passion for blockchain technology and 5 or more
years experience programming in C++, to work at our headquarters in the
“Defenbunker”, a military-grade nuclear bunker & software development center
in Debert, Nova Scotia. The PBSA is a non-profit organization established to
support the development of the Peerplays blockchain and promote provably fair
gaming standards. Contact us today to schedule an interview! Email:
d.maloney@pbsa.info -Proficiency in C++ language and toolchains including
ability to implement, debug, and support software applications written in C++

-Familiarity with defensive programming principles and practices including cryptography, exploitation, and application security -Ability to work in a Linux or Windows development environment -Experienced in Android, iOS, and OSX application development \- LinkedIn Job Post: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/313999608/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/313999608/)

~~~
canadiancreed
If I knew anything more then university level C I'd so apply. That's a crazy
place to find a dev shop!

------
split
Split | [http://www.split.io](http://www.split.io) | Frontend / Backend / Data
Engineers, Support, Marketing & Sales Roles | SF/Redwood City | Full time

About Split: Split is the platform for controlled rollouts, providing feature
flagging SDKs in eight distinct languages and a web UI that lets anyone on the
team create feature rollouts and target them to the right users. Our customers
use Split to run experiments, permanently control features, or even just as a
safety net for every release. Our integrations with services like Datadog,
JIRA and Slack help teams reduce time-to-resolution if things go wrong.

Our stack - Java8, React, Mongo, Aurora, Kinesis.

Our openings are a great chance to join an early team with a solid
foundation—we recently raised our series A from Accel Partners, LightSpeed
Ventures and Sway Ventures and have customers like Segment, WePay, and Main
Street Hub. Frontend and backend engineers will be a core part of leading the
planning, design and building of services to support new features and
products, and our sales and support roles will be key advocates for our
growing customer base.

For more and to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/split](https://jobs.lever.co/split)

------
joycechan
Change.org | Head of Data Science | SF | Onsite

Change.org is the world’s largest technology platform for social change. Our
goal is to empower people everywhere to start campaigns around the issues they
care about, mobilize others, and work with decision makers to drive solutions.

We’re seeking a hands-on technical manager who will own the vision and
execution of our data science and infrastructure. Our ideal candidate is
motivated to have an enormous impact on a company that is helping to change
the world.

Change.org is committed to being a diverse and inclusive workplace. We
encourage applicants of different backgrounds, cultures, genders, experiences,
abilities and perspectives to apply.

We love serving our incredible users, and we love our staff too. We show it
with competitive salaries, five weeks of vacation, robust parental leave, an
amazing culture, and a high impact, low-ego team that can’t wait to learn from
you and teach you what they know.

Process: Recruiter screen, hiring manager screen, technical video interview,
onsite interviews

To get in touch: lsmith@change.org To apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/6772e83a-2bd6-4275-83e3-0cb2f83...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/6772e83a-2bd6-4275-83e3-0cb2f8377d27?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

------
briankircho
Dokkio | QA Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only,
Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Come
help us invent the future of collaboration and content management.

Responsibilities: Write and maintain automated functional test scripts.
Develop testing plans and execute them against new features and bug fixes.
Work with engineering/marketing/support/management to identify requirements,
come up with a release schedule, and keep everyone informed of progress
towards it. Prioritize and manage open bugs. Help improve our
development/testing process to prevent problems before they start. Fix the
occasional bug.

Qualifications: Love of high quality software, testing, writing code, and
learning new things. 1-3 years of professional experience with software
testing or software engineering. Strong familiarity with functional testing
tools such as Selenium/WebDriver. Strong familiarity with at least one
mainstream language. JavaScript preferred, but Python/Ruby/etc. acceptable.
Strong familiarity with functional testing, unit testing, and other types of
testing. Bonus Points: Familiarity with UX, HCI, continuous deployment,
version control systems (we use git), and the command line (we use Ubuntu)

Email us your resume at jobs-qa@dokkio.com.

------
woodrow
Lyft | Security engineers (application security; detection & response) | San
Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA | Onsite
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)

Lyft is hiring for all positions, including mobile, frontend, backend,
infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on interesting and
challenging engineering and product problems to improve people's lives with
great transportation.

I'm specifically looking for a couple of security engineering roles:

• An application security engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-application-secu...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
application-security)) who’s excited about helping Lyft ship safe software
quickly. You’ll help product and engineering teams at Lyft develop new
features and products that are innovative and protect our users, build systems
and tools to make it easy for engineers at Lyft to develop safe software by
default, and promote security throughout the company.

• A detection & response engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-security-detecti...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
security-detection-response)) who’s excited about protecting Lyft and our
users through swift detection of and response to security incidents. You’ll
develop and automate techniques to hunt for and alert on attacker behavior
with high signal-noise ratio, test our detection and response capabilities to
improve our tools and processes, and act as a calm and rational incident
commander when incidents do occur.

We try to approach security from a software engineering standpoint: we believe
in scaling security through automation and tooling, and we ship frequently.
You'll help to scale security at Lyft to support our continued growth and your
work will have significant impact and visibility. If you want to learn more
about the kinds of things we’ve built, check out our security-related blog
posts at
[https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security](https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security).

If you're interested or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft,
ping me at steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
nicolashahn
DISTRIBUTE | Lead/Senior Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
[http://distribute.com/](http://distribute.com/)

DISTRIBUTE is a product distribution platform that lets brands and
distributors to interact with retailers in real time, with zero overhead.
We’re committed to bringing the $22 trillion dollar retail industry into the
21st century. We’re a small (~20 employees, 13 at our SF headquarters) well
funded startup closing our series A round already facilitating millions of
dollars in sales and generating hundreds of thousands in monthly revenue.
We’re looking for a exceptionally talented frontend engineer with several
years of experience and excellent leadership skills.

The engineering team is 5 people, we're looking to add 2-3 in the next few
months. We currently use Angular 1.x+Typescript and have begun migrating to
React+Redux+Typescript. Any devops experience or familiarity with the rest of
our stack is a plus: Flask, MySQL, SQLAlchemy, Swagger, AWS, Ansible,
Terraform.

We offer full benefits, unlimited vacation, a competitive salary, and a chance
to lead a talented and motivated engineering team.

Contact Nick at nicolas@distribute.com if interested. Include "HN Frontend
Engineer" in the title.

~~~
dradetsky
We also offer all members of the engineering team free tuition to the
Motorcycle Safety Foundation's Basic Rider Course (completion of which gives
you a motorcycle license).

------
sharlynnh
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

While we're always hiring software engineers for different teams across
different stacks and DevOps, here are a few notable roles:

* Backend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914#.WTBxxBPy...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914#.WTBxxBPyulw)

* Senior Python Backend Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/626131#.WOPNwRIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/626131#.WOPNwRIrKlw)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WOPN3xIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217596#.WOPN3xIrKlw)

* Product Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217565#.WTBxABPy...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217565#.WTBxABPyulw)

* Content Strategist: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/472128#.WOPOKxIr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/472128#.WOPOKxIrKlw)

* Product Designer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/706512#.WTBxgRPy...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/706512#.WTBxgRPyulw)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
priz3
BeaconHome.io ([http://beaconhome.io/](http://beaconhome.io/)) | Sr. Android
Applications, Lead Backend Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite

We're a stealth consumer electronics company that's building a product poised
to change the way people experience their homes and bring them material
improvements to their health and well being. The opportunity is enormous,
making our work exciting, challenging and rewarding when we look at how our
company stands to make people's lives better. We're a small team so you'll
have the opportunity to be a part of the early team and build critical parts
of our company. We're at the forefront of applying the latest technologies to
a challenging problem. Hardware, firmware, Android (RxJava), iOS (RxSwift),
AWS, Serverless, Deep Learning and more are all on the table and being
implemented everyday.

Check out detailed roles on our website or AngelList and mention HN --
[http://www.beaconhome.io/roles](http://www.beaconhome.io/roles) |
[https://angel.co/stealth-consumer-iot-company](https://angel.co/stealth-
consumer-iot-company)

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Software Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Redwood City, CA |
ONSITE, [https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We're building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34f17f207
      - Frontend Engineer (node.js, React, Redis, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a4d6f0d6
      - Machine Learning Engineer (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e8939659b92
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co -- we're nice!

------
wgregory
Education Advisory Board (www.eab.com) / Python Engineers / Washington, DC /
Onsite

The Education Advisory Board is seeking Python engineers to join our growing
engineering team at our DC headquarters. We are open to strong and
collaborative engineers anywhere from mid to Senior/Principal level.

As a software engineer at EAB, you will be building technology to help
students graduate college. We are a fast growing team tackling the trickiest
problems in higher education. We are looking for talented engineers who are
excited about solving problems like:

-How do we help a small group of academic advisors provide high quality support to thousands of students?

-How do we filter out all the distractions of college life to only show students what is immediately relevant to them?

-How do we create a highly customized app while keeping configurations simple?

-How do we scale our app to serve millions of students?

Python is a must, Django a plus, experience creating/consuming RESTful APIs
and being able to do front-end work in HTML5 is very helpful as well.

For more info or to apply directly, go to
[http://bit.ly/EABPythonEng](http://bit.ly/EABPythonEng) \- or if you'd like
me to save you a few minutes, shoot me a note with your resume at gregoryw
(at) advisory (dot) com.

------
godawful
Housekeep | Full stack engineer | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://housekeep.com](https://housekeep.com)

Housekeep has quietly taken over as the leading platform for cleaners working
in London. We measure our success first by the number of cleaners that want to
work with us, and second by the number of satisfied customers who keep booking
them week after week. We have created some world-first technologies to grow
these numbers month after month, and to increase our efficiency as we scale.

We've got good foundational tools in place. You would be joining early enough
to influence tool-choice and architecture as we go forward. We're looking for
someone who is excited to work on new features from day one.

Our stack:

\- Python, Django, Django Rest Framework

\- PostgreSQL (including PostGIS for its advanced geographic modelling
capabilities)

\- AngularJS

\- A hybrid mobile app for cleaners developed using Ionic

Experience in any of these technologies would be a plus, but we're more
interested in your track record of building great products for the web.

If you're interested in hearing more about what we're doing, our economics and
growth, and the kinds of things you might get to work on, email me. I'm the
CTO and you'd be talking to me directly. We don't use any recruiters.

gareth.lloyd (at) housekeep (dot) com

------
nicolecandey
Vibes| Chicago | Onsite | Full-Time and Contract | www.vibes.com

Vibes is an international leader in mobile marketing engagement, with a team
of more than 150 experts with one common goal: unlock new revenue by arming
brands with the technology and guidance they need to succeed in mobile. We are
the technology team in the Professional Services team at Vibes. We build
integrations between client applications and our Catapult platform, highly
interactive (and award-winning) mobile-optimized web applications, and other
custom solutions for our clients.

We’re looking for a web software specialist with solid development skills.
Someone who knows how to implement features and functionality from creative
experiences but also implement back-end scripts and api calls. Looking for
experience in a full stack implementation environment (Deployment,
Maintenance, *nix, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, et al.)

Open Roles: Senior Software Developer, Software Developer, Contract Software
Developer, Director of BI/Analytics, Push Engineer, QA Engineer

For more info and to apply, check out:
[http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/](http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/)
or email us directly at Nicole.Candey@vibes.com

------
s2Prague
SinnerSchrader Praha | Java and Frontend Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

SinnerSchrader is one of Europe’s leading digital agencies. With a focus on
digital services, strategy and communication, it offers a complete range of
digital agency services. We are SinnerSchrader Prague: a group of jolly
digital professionals from more than ten countries, speaking eight different
languages and with a special fascination for all things digital. For the re-
launch of the website of one of the leading German companies, SinnerSchrader
Prague is seeking long term

Senior React.js Frontend Developer [https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/PR_senior-
frontend-developer-...](https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/PR_senior-frontend-
developer-mf/)

Quality Manager/ Test Engineer [https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/quality-
manager-test-engineer...](https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/quality-manager-test-
engineer-mf/)

Senior Java Developer [https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/senior-frontend-
developer-aem...](https://sinnerschrader.jobs/en/senior-frontend-developer-
aem-experience-mf/)

We would love to hear from you.

Veronika

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale/SF,CA | Full-Time,Onsite |
[https://matterport.com](https://matterport.com)

Matterport makes a 3D camera that allows users to easily capture physical
spaces. That has resulted in the world’s largest dataset of aligned RGB-D
images--200 million images from 300,000 different locations, and we want you
to help us work with it. We have a broad research agenda focusing on 3D
reconstruction and deep learning that includes semantic labeling and
segmentation, 3D object classification and pose estimation, depth from RGB,
estimation of unseen 3D surfaces, texture/depth in-filling, photogrammetry,
SLAM, keypoint matching, and passive stereo.

Check out the gallery here:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Back-End Developer / Javascript Engineer (3D Team) / Data Platform
Architect

Apply:
[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)

Process: Resume > Technical Phone screen > Onsite

Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We give away software to augment your driving. Join our network. 6 open
positions and intern spots are available. Looking for people who have done
well at math competitions (USAMO, IMO, PUTNAM), competition programming (ACM,
USACO, codejam, topcoder), science fairs (ISEF, STS), or capture the flag
(DEFCON, secuinside, GITS).

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob at comma.ai.

------
7th_trifork_cat
Trifork AB | Full-Stack Developer | Stockholm | ON-SITE, FULL-TIME,
[http://trifork.se](http://trifork.se)

As a full-stack developer you must be able to handle the every task involved
in implementing new features. Everything from the database to CSS, software
architecture to operations. You must be diverse, be able to quickly pick up
new technologies and languages and know when to use what. The job involves
working on several interesting projects at a time, and the kind of project
will vary greatly. Our company values automation, clean code, and testability
highly.

Perks & Benefits: • Independence and Freedom in a fast career track. Working
in a start-up like context means that you can grow and develop faster than in
other environments; achieve your career goals in months instead of years. •
Contrary to start-up like contexts, we offer the financial security of being
part of a large international organisation. • Every now and then we gather for
a Code Retreat where we go on a trip to sharpen our skills and start new
'passion projects'. These trips can take us to the wilderness of Sweden or why
not the beaches of Mallorca. • You will join us for our annual ski trip where
we meet and socialise with other Trifork teams from around Europe. • Knowledge
is the heart of Trifork and therefor we offer you education when you want to
expand your expertise in certain areas and frequently engage in Tech-talks.

Apply here: [http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promo...](http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promotion=5310-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
spark100
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply and we will contact you:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014696cfe4)

We are also hiring for Support and Sales Engineers:

Support Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/ae41a51c-a264-4ee3-a795-91519...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/ae41a51c-a264-4ee3-a795-91519386b421)

Sales Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/53d7be43-4f4c-4d39-aa3f-e175e...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/53d7be43-4f4c-4d39-aa3f-e175ecd20f8f)

------
einacio
MinTrans | Full Stack Developer | Buenos Aires, Argentina | FULLTIME ONSITE

Estamos en la búsqueda de desarrolladores web PHP (de momento se considerará
prioritario fullstack) para integrarse al área de sistemas. Ofrecemos un
excelente ambiente laboral, con orientación a hacer aplicaciones útiles para
la gente, y remuneración competitiva de acuerdo a experiencia. La oficina esta
ubicada frente a Plaza de Mayo.

Mandáme tu CV a palviggi arroba transporte punto gob punto ar y hablamos.

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python, Django Rest Framework, React/Redux, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Experience expected: Senior, Lead

Based in Paris, Legalstart is often referred to as the French Uber of legal
services. Legalstart is revolutionizing legal services for SMBs thanks to an
online application that allows them to manage legal documents and paperwork in
an automated fashion. Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014,
Legalstart has experienced a very strong growth.

We are looking for an ambitious software engineer to join our development
team, who would bring strong technical skills at all levels of our stack,
especially on the front-end, and carry the rigor of execution and passion for
building a great product.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills by challenging the
status quo, staying up to date with cutting-edge technologies, incorporating
best practices in the team, and participating in meetups/conferences. In
addition to technical skills, we will expect a strong ownership of the
features developed, and the product in general.

Please email jobs-tech@legalstart.fr if you feel up to the challenge!

------
erik_p
GreatSchools | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Full Time Software Engineer (Ruby on
Rails & React)

GreatSchools is a national non-profit that reaches half the families with
children in the US.

GreatSchools is looking for a talented and passionate software engineer with a
focus on web development to join our team.

[http://www.greatschools.org/gk/careers/#software-
engineer](http://www.greatschools.org/gk/careers/#software-engineer)

------
itajaja
4Catalyzer/Butterfly | Sr Full Stack Engineer | NYC | ONSITE | Full Time

At 4Catalyzer we work with different startups that aim at reshaping the status
quo of medicine, especially through devices, deep learning/AI, and cloud based
services. it's a very unique and stimulating environment, where people from
the most disparate background (ASIC, software engineering, mechanical
engineering, chemistry, biology) work together on very ambitious projects and
we are looking for extremely talented and motivated people. We got extensive
funding and unique opportunities to work across multiple projects and startups
and build an interesting and diverse portfolio of stock options. Here is a
short list of technologies we use and some high level skills we are looking
for: docker, kubernetes python (Flask, Django) react, webpack, ES6, node,
graphql experience with CI/CD pipelines REST microservices track record of
shipping modern cloud systems in production

[https://angel.co/4catalyzer/jobs/40282-full-stack-cloud-
engi...](https://angel.co/4catalyzer/jobs/40282-full-stack-cloud-engineer) or
email me directly at gtagliabue[at]4catalyzer[dot]com

------
atishd
EquityZen | Engineering Lead | NYC |
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead](https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead)
| Full Time | Onsite

Quant and EquityZen Founder here. We're looking for someone to take over A-Z
of engineering in building the best in class investment platform. We're
looking for experienced folks to teach us: 3+ years software engineering & 2+
years in engineering lead/manager role. Tech experience must; FinTech
experience preferred.

EquityZen works _with_ 60+ of the largest private tech / digital health
companies, and acts as a matchmaker between shareholders (VCs, employees) and
investors (HNWIs, Family Offices). With ~20,000 sophisticated investors from
30+ countries, EquityZen's platform is expanding rapidly with a small team
(~20).

Learn more about EquityZen:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/)

If building technolgy that (already) routinely transacts $10M's excites you,
check out the opportunity here:
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead](https://equityzen.com/careers/?englead)

------
allanca
Loansnap (previously Market Forces) | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE www.marketforces.co

We are helping consumers with the largest financial transaction of their
lives, buying or refinancing a house, and making the process fast, easy and
fair.

Your job will be to work with our product and engineering team to create
lightning-fast, usable, and delightful products for our customers and
employees. Success will be measured by how efficiently you can engineer
reliable, performant, and maintainable full-stack systems that can grow with
our company.

We are a small (5 engineers), smart, and fun team backed by top VC firms. Our
two founders, Karl Jacob and Allan Carroll, are serial entrepreneurs whose
companies have helped tens of millions of consumers from protecting them from
spam to communicating with family members over almost 10 companies.

Our Stack:

* React / Redux / CSS-in-JS

* React Native

* GraphQL / Apollo

* Python / Django

* Docker / Kubernetes / Google Cloud

We would love to have you join us in transforming the mortgage industry to one
where consumers are treated fairly, get the right mortgage for them and in a
lot less time :)

See the job posting on Angel List here:
[https://angel.co/marketforces/jobs/240609-senior-full-
stack-...](https://angel.co/marketforces/jobs/240609-senior-full-stack-
engineer)

Or, email me (Founder & CTO) directly at allan (at) goloansnap (dot) com

------
0xfaded
ALICE | Software Engineer | Menlo Park | Onsite | Fulltime

ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded ($2.5M) company founded out of Stanford
looking to scale as we make our first enterprise sales. This is an excellent
time to get in. The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. In
addition to competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to break
into the ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn the
art and science behind our algorithms.

Frontend or Fullstack Engineer

    
    
      - a good fit if you: 
      - have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially graphs).
      - enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces. 
      - are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project. 
    

Bonus points if you:

    
    
      - have experience with WebGL, Angular, React, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
      - understand the challenge of presenting a complex system to users.
      - want freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts.
      - are able to work with the team to produce a polished, professional product.
    

Contact hossein@alicetechnologies.com

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 700+ employees (150 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Senior Security Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Perl Software Engineer (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Java Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Data Engineer ETL (Santa Monica)
      - Linux Systems Administrator/DevOps Engineer (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
twohlix_
Takl | Senior Full Stack Web Developer (Rails) | Nashville, TN | ONSITE,
SALARY, [https://takl.com/careers/senior-full-stack-web-
developer/](https://takl.com/careers/senior-full-stack-web-developer/)

Takl | Junior Full Stack Web Developer (Rails) | Nashville, TN | ONSITE,
SALARY, [https://takl.com/careers/senior-full-stack-web-
developer/](https://takl.com/careers/senior-full-stack-web-developer/)

Takl is a well funded startup based in the Nashville, TN area whose mission is
to make it as easy as possible to hire people on demand to complete small jobs
around the house . We're looking for senior and junior ruby on rails guys to
help us grow our app. You would be joining a small but growing team and
addressing real issues as we scale.

Speaking as a senior dev I spend most of my time in the backend and lot less
time in the front if that affects your idea of which side of the full stack
you would end up working on the most.

Contact us through the form on the linked site, feel free to mention HN!
Junior role applicants use the senior application link just mention you're
looking for a junior role.

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | VISA |
ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus. We are also
looking for senior Rails engineers.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable,
and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work
life balance. Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites),
Go, MySQL, Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

If you have questions you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to
answer any question related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
speek
Armada - [http://armada.ai](http://armada.ai) \- Cambridge/Boston ONSITE

    
    
         **************
         = What we do =
         **************
    

Bloomberg for logistics.

We're helping shippers make the right logistics decisions at the right times
by running analysis on the global supply chain to figure out what the hell is
going on. (Think Skynet for Logistics if we gave skynet a finger to touch
every shipment in the world and we didn't try to kill everybody).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology.

We have some funding, customers, interesting strategic partners, and are
growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
        ***************
        = Looking for = 
        ***************
    

\- Data Engineer ([https://angel.co/armada/jobs/241401-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/armada/jobs/241401-data-engineer))

\- Firmware Engineer ([https://angel.co/armada/jobs/241407-firmware-
engineer](https://angel.co/armada/jobs/241407-firmware-engineer))

\- Sales
([https://angel.co/armada/jobs/243137-sales](https://angel.co/armada/jobs/243137-sales))

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at techjobs@armada.ai
(it'll go to our CTO Konstantin) -- or apply at the links above!

------
belden
RetailNext, Inc. | Full-Stack Engineer | Retail Analytics | Bay Area, CA |
Full-time | Remote | [https://retailnext.net/en/about-
us/careers/](https://retailnext.net/en/about-us/careers/)

RetailNext is hiring for full-stack engineers to join the UI team. We use
Ember and Ruby to build the configuration and reporting platform used by
retailers to gather and understand customer behavior in-store. Our hardware
and software system uses computer vision and a wide variety of other inputs to
answer questions that retailers are interested in: how many people walked into
the store today compared to last week? which direction did they walk? is this
store hitting its sales targets for the week?

I am the engineering manager for the UI team. We're a group of 4 full-stack
developers, looking to add more engineers who understand modern CSS and HTML;
know Javascript well; and want to have control over the API side of their
work. Experience with Ember.js and Ruby on Rails is good but not required.
Remote experience is highly preferred for remote candidates. If this sounds
like a good fit, please reach out to me! belden@retailnext.net

------
stefanatfrg
Fraugster | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | onsite, full-time, VISA,
[https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com)

We're building a distributed system for detecting credit card fraud in
realtime. All our internal services have been built with Golang and we're
using kubernetes for orchestration. Ideally you've got 4+ years experience in
startups running production infrastructure and you've built something from
scratch.

Requirements:

    
    
        - Golang, C/C++, rust, or similar languages
        - Knowledge of algorithms & data structures 
        - Interest in distributed systems research & databases 
        - Docker, k8s, container networking & linux knowledge
        - Experience with monitoring, testing & performance tuning
        - Building machine learning pipelines for training large datasets
    

Some technologies we use are: postgres, kafka, prometheus & ELK, we don't
expect candidates to meet 100% of our requirements, a proven ability to learn
and adapt is sufficient.

You will be one of the first 10 engineers and can expect lots of
responsibility to match a competitive salary.

Send your CV and cover letter to: stefan < at > fraugster - dot - com

------
mwi
Cropster | Front-end Developer, Back-end Developer | Innsbruck, Austria,
Europe | Full-time | Onsite

We work with farmers, exporter, importers and roasters around the world on a
daily basis to help them deliver a better cup of coffee to their customers. We
love and share the philosophy that producing high quality foods benefits
producers and consumers alike. Join us if you love coffee and the people
behind it.

We are hiring:

\- Front-end Developer: [https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/front-
end-develo...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/front-end-
developer-aut/)

\- Back-end Developer (Java):
[https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-end-
develop...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-end-developer-
aut/)

Our headquarter is located in the heart of the Alps. If you love skiing,
climbing, mountain biking, or nature in general, then Innsbruck is a place you
should consider.

More about us:
[https://www.cropster.com/about/](https://www.cropster.com/about/) or send us
an email at jobs@cropster.com

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Shake Shack growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

…through an analytics platform we build in-house.

We’re a 14-person team comprising mostly engineers and data scientists. 11 of
us are technical, and 4 have PhDs. We love solving hard problems with
compelling data.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (quantitative PhD preferred)
      - Data Journalist  
      - Research Analyst
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack/data; mid-to-senior+)
      - (See our job board [2])
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit via job board and mention HN, or email jobs@ and
CC me.

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for passionate Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)
[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)
[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
elidir
Ionpath | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time, Onsite
[https://ionpath.com/careers](https://ionpath.com/careers)

Looking for a technical challenge involving image analysis, mass spectrometry
and biology that has the opportunity to transform oncology, immunology and
neuroscience? Ionpath is hiring engineers to contribute to all aspects of our
Multiplexed Ion Beam Imaging platform. We are a venture-backed commercial
stage startup that measures and analyzes protein expression in tissue samples.
Compared to previous technologies, we offer a substantial increase in
multiplexing ability as well as high resolution and 3D imaging.

This is an opportunity to be a core member of our small but quickly growing
team. We have multiple positions open across instrument control, digital
signal processing, computer vision, bioinformatics and data visualization.

Process: coding task - phone screen - onsite interview - offer. We offer
competitive benefits including health/dental insurance + 401(k). See details
at [https://ionpath.com/careers](https://ionpath.com/careers) to apply.

------
genarorg
PAX Labs | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | Onsite
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/)

Hi! This is Genaro Rocha, Senior Software Engineer at Pax Labs Inc., makers of
the world's best loose leaf, concentrate, extract and nicotine vaporizers. Pax
and Juul are currently hiring for our e-commerce and mobile teams, on multiple
positions:

E-Commerce Architect:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985)

Front-end Engineer:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=597504](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=597504)

Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=583120](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=583120)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=703037](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=703037)

Our web e-commerce team is looking for engineers with experience in Ruby on
Rails, the Solidus/Spree framework and/or React.js. This is a solid company,
not a start-up. We offer competitive salaries, benefits, equity, and we are
making money. We are growing pretty fast, and there is no better time put your
foot on the door than now. If you are interested in any of these positions,
please send me an email to genaro@pax.com with any questions you might have,
or feel free to apply online (mention this post). Thanks!

------
genarorg
PAX Labs | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | Onsite
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/)

Hi! This is Genaro Rocha, Senior Software Engineer at Pax Labs Inc., makers of
the world's best loose leaf, concentrate, extract and nicotine vaporizers. Pax
and Juul are currently hiring for our e-commerce and mobile teams, on multiple
positions:

E-Commerce Architect:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985)

Front-end Engineer:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=597504](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=597504)

Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=583120](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=583120)

Senior Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=703037](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=703037)

Our web e-commerce team is looking for engineers with experience in Ruby on
Rails, the Solidus/Spree framework and/or React.js. This is a solid company,
not a start-up. We offer competitive salaries, benefits, equity, and we are
making money. We are growing pretty fast, and there is no better time put your
foot on the door than now. If you are interested in any of these positions,
please send me an email to genaro@pax.com with any questions you might have,
or feel free to apply online (mention this post). Thanks!

------
notthepuma
Square 9 Softworks | New Haven, CT (ONSITE) | Fulltime | Software Support
Engineer | [http://www.square-9.com](http://www.square-9.com)

The Role

As a Support Engineer at Square 9, you will provide Level 2 and 3 support for
customers and re-sellers deploying next generation document and content
management solutions. Development is agile, and creativity and attention to
detail are critical. We have an energetic and inspired team and have an
immediate need to add like-minded people to our group.

The core server platform is Microsoft .Net based and primarily written in C#
using RESTful and SOAP based web services. Front end software includes
traditional .Net client/server technology as well as ASP.Net, Javascript, and
HTML5. We are always of on front side of new technologies and actively seek to
deploy them in our solutions.

If you are interested in this position I encourage you to visit our website
[http://www.square-9.com](http://www.square-9.com) and submit an application
[http://www.square-9.com/about/careers/](http://www.square-9.com/about/careers/)

------
lknix
AppMonsta | Distributed Systems / Big Data Engineer | US and EU | Full-time |
REMOTE

Our entire team is distributed around the world and works remotely. We daily
collect huge amounts of data about mobile apps and their usage and turn it
into valuable metrics. Our customers are ranging from investors to mobile
phone manufacturers and startups. We love analyzing data, building distributed
systems, and helping people understand complicated market dynamics through our
data.

We're looking for an experienced distributed systems/big data software
engineer to join our team. You'll take ownership of our crawl and data
pipeline, architecting and implementing new solutions, keeping them running
with high uptime and scaling them up to handle load.

Our current tech-stack is mostly Python running on AWS (EC2, S3, EMR, ELB,
etc.) with Redis, Apache Spark and a bit of MongoDB. We have a large
distributed infrastructure, consisting of hundreds of systems ranging from
crawlers, data processing clusters, database and API servers, etc.

Feel free to ping me at luka@appmonsta.com or read more at
[https://appmonsta.com/jobs/](https://appmonsta.com/jobs/)

------
kkennaw
Faithlife | Software Developer, Payments | Bellingham, WA | Onsite, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/PaymentsSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/PaymentsSoftwareDeveloper)
Faithlife is seeking an experienced payments engineer to join our engineering
team, helping build out our payments platform. As an engineer on the payments
team, you will be responsible for designing, building, and maintaining the
services and infrastructure that move funds for Faithlife. The ideal candidate
has experience with payment systems or FinTech startups. This is a full-time
position at our office in Bellingham, WA. Please email your résumé, GitHub
profile, StackOverflow profile, or other contact information to
devjobs@faithlife.com. Find out more about getting hired at Faithlife:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithlife/)
Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
genarorg
PAX Labs | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | ON-SITE
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/)

Hi! This is Genaro Rocha, Senior Software Engineer at Pax Labs Inc., makers of
the world's best loose leaf, concentrate, extract and nicotine vaporizers. Pax
and Juul are currrently hiring for our e-commerce and mobile teams, on
multiple positions:

1\. E-Commerce Architect:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985)

2\. Front-end Engineer:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=597504](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=597504)

3\. Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=583120](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=583120)

4\. Senior Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=703037](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=703037)

Our web e-commerce team is looking for engineers with experience in Ruby on
Rails, the Solidus/Spree framework and/or React.js. This is a solid company,
not a start-up. We offer competitive salaries, benefits, equity, and we are
making money. We are growing pretty fast, and there is no better time put your
foot on the door than now. If you are interested in any of these positons,
please send me an email to genaro@pax.com with any questions you might have,
or feel free to apply online (mention this post). Thanks!

~~~
munishm
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers?gh_jid=667985)
\- Link is not working..

You don't have permission to access
"[http://www.paxvapor.com/"](http://www.paxvapor.com/") on this server.
Reference #18.e9bb96b8.1496387532.214325cb

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | Sr. Software Engineers & Managers | San Francisco | Full-Time
ONSITE | [https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture.

About Meraki?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU)

We're hiring across all departments!

    
    
       - Software Engineering Manager, Network Switching: http://grnh.se/ejdb6v1 
    
       - Software Engineering Manager, Product Security: http://grnh.se/231oy61 
    
       - Senior Systems Engineer, Camera: http://grnh.se/sx3q0u1

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Software Engineers, Software Engineers in Test (SET), Security
Architects, and Lead Engineers.

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we also work with Java/Go/Node/mobile
platforms, and we're not afraid to try new things. We have an engineering-
driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech conferences, millions
of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for #instructurecon) and use
our products daily, and challenging engineering problems that come with being
the 51st most used site on the Internet. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY

[https://pento.dk](https://pento.dk)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley. We're looking for a
full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally, you are a person
who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but also have some
experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be part of the early
team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in different roles.
Read more here: [https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-developer-
javascript-go-remote) Or contact me: emil at company url

Edit: layout

------
rbasticgd
Good Dog Labs, Inc. | Cambridge, MA | Core Microservices Developer | REMOTE,
VISA | Full-time

GoodDogLabs is looking for passionate core developers to help us make a
significant impact in the Identity And Access Management industry. You have
the opportunity to develop the next generation of security and Identity and
Access Management (IAM) Microservices.

Our entire stack is built on Go, Docker, NSQ, Redis, etc. Currently, we are
seeking to hire additional Senior Developers to join our team.

The ideal candidate will:

* Build Go-based Microservices that follow a pre-existing IAM Microservice anatomy.

* Set up continuous development, containerization, and delivery methods to our clients.

* Build autonomous, highly scalable, and integrated IAM Microservices with existing IAM solutions.

Key Skills

* Good programming skills in Go

* Good unit and automated testing skills

* Good understanding of network topologies

* Good understanding of continuous delivery methods (DevOps)

* Great communication skills

* Ability to work independently and autonomously

* Ability to drive appropriate changes in a fast growing organization

* Accountability, integrity, and a full-out passion for providing quality services to our clients

We like to meet up face-to-face, at least once or twice a month. Accordingly,
preference will be given to New England area candidates — but fully remote
candidates will still be strongly considered.

Contact: ryan@gooddoglabs.com

------
experimentsin
TomTom Sports | Mobile Developer (React Native, iOS, Android) | London, UK |
Full-time, Onsite,
[https://www.tomtom.com/sports/](https://www.tomtom.com/sports/)

Would you like the chance to work with React Native in Central London, to the
backdrop of panoramic views of the capital? Somewhere where strapping on
cutting-edge sports wearables and venturing out to Regent's Park can be a
valuable part of your work day if you'd like it to be?

Come help us make the TomTom Sports app the very best of its kind:
[https://www.tomtom.com/sports/sports-
app/](https://www.tomtom.com/sports/sports-app/)

If you're a strong native iOS or Android developer with an open inquiring mind
when it comes to learning new tools and ways of working, get in touch! We're
growing our team for the long term and are open to great people of all
experience levels.

[https://www.tomtom.com/careers/jobs/Mobile-App-
Developer_JR0...](https://www.tomtom.com/careers/jobs/Mobile-App-
Developer_JR0000168-4/)

------
kyruus
Kyruus | Sr. Devops Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.kyruus.com](https://www.kyruus.com)

Kyruus is growing fast, and we need full-time devops help!

At Kyruus, we’re improving health care by optimizing the way patients get
matched to doctors. Did you know that while it may take weeks to get an
appointment, doctors are often over 30% underbooked? And when you finally get
in, how do you ensure it's the best doctor for your needs?

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

We're signing up customers at a rapid pace, and we need devops support to:

* Implement best practices for our Development & Production use of AWS

* Architect and build a robust CI/CD pipeline

* Maximize developer freedom while securing HIPAA-protected data

* Isolate infrastructure by workload and privilege — VPCs, VPNs, AWS (accounts, IAM, KMS)

* Build both consumer-facing and enterprise-class applications

* Support a 5X increase in workload by 2018

Technologies:

* SQS, RDS, Lambda, Amazon ES, EC2 (Linux specifically), S3, VPC, CloudFormation

* Python, React, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch

Please email jobs@kyruus.com or view the posting:
[http://www.kyruus.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7886f857c1312501...](http://www.kyruus.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7886f857c131250157c3b1fa4672d3&gns=Hacker%20News)

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Fulltime | Mobile Developer (iOS and Android) | Seattle, WA |
www.98point6.com

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable. As we grow, you will have room to
grow alongside us and impact the future of healthcare.

Your role and impact

As a Mobile Software Engineer, you will collaborate with a small tight-knit
mobile team to help architect and develop out a mobile client to connect
patients with doctors in a streamlined, meaningful way. You will work with our
team of data-scientists, doctors and designers to create the best product we
can make; and you will be surrounded by people who are smart and passionate
about both our social and technical missions.

We'd prefer developers who have worked with Swift/Kotlin, but are open to
anyone with experience and a desire to learn.

[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e971adae)

------
oodlealistair
Oodle Finance | Senior Full Stack Java Developer | Oxford, UK | ONSITE
[https://oodle-finance.workable.com/jobs](https://oodle-
finance.workable.com/jobs)

We now have the need for a Senior Full Stack Java Developer to join our
growing Systems team. Reporting directly to the CTO, you will be the Technical
Lead on our core underwriting system, Oodle Core. This will involve any
development including third party inputs, such as credit referencing and ID
checking systems, as well as working with internal teams such as underwriting
and risk.

You will need experience in the following:

At least 4+ years of professional java experience (Java 8 would be great).
Experience with web application development SOA Eclipse or similar java IDE
Databases – both SQL databases (e.g. Postgres) and NoSQL databases (e.g.
mongoDB) Web services (Json, Soap, RESTful) Linux SQL databases and NoSQL
databases Python JavaScript Git Ideally you will have experience with RabbitMQ
and AWS. You will have a strong ability to communicate effectively both
internally and externally, and to lead projects in a rapidly growing and
demanding environment.

~~~
oodlealistair
Apply: email alistair.stead@oodlefinance.com with a CV/GitHub/anything
interesting.

------
eabraham
Handy | Senior Software Engineer | New York | Full time |
[https://www.handy.com](https://www.handy.com)

Handy is on a mission to change the way the world purchases home services. We
operate in all major US cities and several locations in Canada and Europe, but
we are just getting started. At the heart of our mission is a resilient
platform built on a sound technical foundation. We are always looking for
skillful software engineers to join us in our mission.

At Handy, we form small, high-impact teams and empower them to iterate
rapidly. You’ll be joining one the teams as a senior software engineer. Senior
software engineers are the most skillful individual contributors in our teams.
You will be collaborating with your team members (engineering, product, and
operations) to build and release features/products to production everyday. Our
engineers release Handy’s native apps every week and release web features
throughout a day.

For more info and to apply:
[https://www.handy.com/careers/703807?gh_jid=703807](https://www.handy.com/careers/703807?gh_jid=703807)

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. The Product Security team is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with the
security expertise necessary to make confident product decisions. You will be
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, tools you build or
1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix security
issues across the codebase. You will advise teams on the best way to build
something to prevent future security issues.

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle. Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-
group@uber.com with your resume and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to
you!

You may also apply online here:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15113/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15113/)

------
smccredie
JP Morgan Chase | Full Stack Developer – Cyber Security LOCATIONS: Jersey City
– NJ; Columbus – OH; Wiiimington – DE STATUS: Full Time – Onsite SALARY: $115k
- $165k base + Annual Bonus

• Full Stack Development experience (web/middleware/database applications
language agnostic) • Enterprise deployed application experience • Full
software development lifecycle (requirements through deployment) • Experience
in several of the following technologies/processes: o Unix and/or Windows
Systems Administration o Oracle Database: Understanding SQL, and writing
efficient queries. o Red Hat Linux: Understanding OS, editors, and constructs.
o Apache Webserver: Coding for, configuring, startup/shutdown, and publishing
o Unix Shell: Bourne, Korn, or bash. o Perl/Python o Experience with
Vulnerability Scanners (Qualys/Nessus/Rapid7) o Secure Development Lifecycle
principles o Cloud services (AWS/Azure/CloudFoundry) • Familiarity with Cyber
Security & Information Security technology • Exposure to Agile development
methodologies (e.g. Scrum, Kanban)

~~~
smccredie
APPLY

[https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/1/jobdetail.ftl?lan...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/1/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=170039291)

~~~
ashwins227
There's no option to signup! Please double check the link you've shared.

------
diamond1888
Axiom Exergy | IoT Cloud Architect | Bay Area | Onsite at least 2 days per
week | Full Time

Axiom Exergy is an industrial IoT company focused on making the world’s energy
systems smarter and more efficient. Our Refrigeration Battery® technology
transforms commercial and industrial refrigeration systems into large-scale,
intelligent, cloud-connected energy storage assets. With deep expertise in
supermarket energy management, thermal energy systems engineering, cloud
software development, and product commercialization, Axiom Exergy provides its
customers with turnkey power management solutions that reduce operational
costs and business risk. www.axiomexergy.com

Axiom Exergy in the News:

[https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/axiom-exergy-
br...](https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/axiom-exergy-brings-its-
refrigeration-batteries-to-market-in-three-years)

[http://www.geektime.com/2017/03/09/7-startups-elon-musk-
and-...](http://www.geektime.com/2017/03/09/7-startups-elon-musk-and-tesla-
have-needed-or-wanted-to-build-a-stronger-electric-car-ecosystem/)

Would you like to see your work have physical impact on our planet? Do you
want to build cloud software that controls a fleet of hundreds, potentially
thousands, of industrial-scale clean energy devices in the field?

Apply to become IoT Cloud Architect at Axiom Exergy at:
[https://axiomexergy.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06cix/](https://axiomexergy.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06cix/)
or by email at: info@axiomexergy.com

------
davidkumru
KDVnet | Hoofddorp, The Netherlands | Full-time | On-site

We are a fast growing company that provides an all-in-one online platform for
the administration and management of child care organizations. As a result of
our flexible and professional approach, we've gained a significant market
position in The Netherlands. More than 500 organizations are already using our
software. To keep up with the growth and evolution of our product, we are
expanding and looking for a senior developer to join our development team.

We offer:

\- An autonomous, high-trust environment, open to innovation and personal
growth.

\- A chance to work with the latest technologies (Elixir, Elm) in addition to
Ruby, developing scalable, high-speed and interactive features.

\- A modern and quiet work environment at a great office in Hoofddorp, 15
minutes from Amsterdam.

\- A good salary depending on your knowledge and experience.

We ask:

\- Experience in backend web development and data-intensive business logic and
problem-solving.

\- Experience with development and integration of REST API's, including
testing, security and deployment.

\- Proficiency in: Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis.

\- Experience with, or eager to learn: Elixir, Phoenix and the functional
programming paradigm.

\- Decent English speaking skills, Dutch is a big plus.

Email for more details.

------
wavecomp
Wave | Software Engineer | Campbell, CA | ONSITE
[http://wavecomp.ai](http://wavecomp.ai)

Wave Computing is a VC-backed startup that is revolutionizing the machine
learning industry – and we’re looking for new talent to add to the team.

Wave Computing is seeking an exceptional Software Engineer to participate in
the on-going development of software tools for its dataflow processors (DPU)
that are used to accelerate deep-learning applications.
[http://wavecomp.ai/software-engineer-2](http://wavecomp.ai/software-
engineer-2)

Skills

\- Proficient in in C/C++ coding (C+11 preferred) \- Competent in compiler
development, code generation, and code optimization \- Minimum education level
required: MS + 3 Years of experience

Desired Skills

\- Advanced-beginner or higher in LLVM compiler tools \- Advanced-beginner or
higher in GPU programming tools \- Novice or higher in system architecture \-
Novice or higher in dataflow architecture

We are also looking for Data Scientist, Firmware Engineer, DSP Engineer and
Hardware Design Engineer.
[http://wavecomp.ai/careers](http://wavecomp.ai/careers)

------
HollowMan
Pollen AM ([http://www.pollen.am](http://www.pollen.am)) | Embedded Software
Engineer | Paris, France, Full-time, Onsite

Pollen AM is a 4 year old French startup that developed the first new
technology in the additive manifacturing industry for many years. Instead of
using filament, powder or resin, our 3D printer uses industrial injection
grade pellets, allowing all materials to be processed. And can use up to 4
different on a single piece. This allows our clients to use 3D printing to
manufacture actual goods using real materials at a competitive price.

We are a team of 11 engineers, doctors and designers each with a specific
skillset in materials, physics, mechanics, electronics and of course,
software. We design every part of the printer internally, providing always
more challenging projects to our team.

We are looking for an embedded software engineer with capabilities in
electronics. Such a maker would take responsibility of everything close to the
hardware here at Pollen. He would work with our software team of 2 and design,
code, sold and solder on Pam, our 3D printer.

Send me an email if you're interested: pd@pollen.am.

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

[https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)
| [https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/)

Open positions: Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails) | Senior Designer | UX
Researcher & Designer

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

This is an exciting time for us, as we have completed a fully functional MVP,
and have now released a private beta while working with a world-class digital
design firm to refine key features before a public launch this year. Our work
involves complex integrations with leading aggregation and clearing providers
to enable real-time money movement, portfolio management and intelligent
financial guidance.

We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking for: Full Stack
Developer (Ruby on Rails), Senior Designer, UX Researcher & Designer

Join us as we redefine what’s possible on mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/) Or
feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
cacollegearts
California College of the Arts | Full-stack Developer | SF | Onsite | Fulltime

The California College of the Arts (CCA) is seeking a web application
developer to join CCA’s highly collaborative Web and Mobile Services team.

We are seeking a full-stack web developer with an emphasis on the backend and
Django/Python development. The developer must have an innate curiosity and be
a fast learner with strong programming fundamentals and professional
experience with a number of web technologies including automated testing and
deployment systems, and modern Javascript and CSS frameworks.

Founded in 1907, California College of the Arts (CCA) is an independent art
college with 21 undergraduate programs in architecture, design, fine arts,
visual studies, and writing. The college also has graduate programs in
architecture, comics, curatorial practice, design, design strategy, film, fine
arts, visual and critical studies, and writing.

Apply at [https://cca.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/CCA/job/San-
Francisc...](https://cca.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/CCA/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Developer_R502257)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | onsite | visa | interns

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, python, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (React) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our marketplace. Having evolved towards react and a service
oriented architecture with docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable
individuals that like to work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      mature team
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you like
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      no bullshit, learning culture, hack-teams
      any hardware/software/tools you need
    

Our open source projects
[https://github.com/MEDIGO](https://github.com/MEDIGO)

Our Values [https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values](https://www.medigo.com/en/it-
values)

------
fedemendez
Global Biodiversity Information Facility (GBIF) | Developer | Copenhagen,
Denmark | FULL-TIME ONSITE [http://www.gbif.org/](http://www.gbif.org/) The
GBIF Secretariat, located in Copenhagen, is looking for a talented Software
Developer with experience in DevOps practices to work in a small team
responsible for the GBIF.org API and all aspects of the related data
publishing and large scale/big data crawling that support it. The post is a
full-time position located in Copenhagen. Key technologies: Hadoop, Hive,
Spark, Java, Scala, Solr, Cloudera, ElasticSearch, Ansible, HBase, RESTful and
microservice architectures. The starting salary is 51268DKK per month (that's
about €6900/mth or €83k/year), and is exempt from Danish tax. We can't pay for
relocation for this role. Full relocation and insurance packages are included.
[http://www.gbif.org/newsroom/news/gbif-seeks-software-
develo...](http://www.gbif.org/newsroom/news/gbif-seeks-software-developer)

------
pldimitrov
Callsign | DevOps Engineer/SRE | London | ONSITE |
[https://www.callsign.com/](https://www.callsign.com/)

Callsign is growing fast and so is our DevOps team. Do you like solving
challenging problems daily using the latest tech? Are you paranoid when it
comes to cyber security? Come join us in our quest to kill passwords forever!

We have an amazing team of passionate engineers and we use tools and
technologies such as: Kubernetes, Docker, CoreOS, Prometheus, Golang, etc...

Callsign’s unique Intelligence Driven Authentication™ (IDA) solution enables
more informed and truly adaptive access control decisions, putting enterprises
and their users back in control. This enables frictionless access for users,
whilst reducing false rejection rates and increasing security as well as
operational agility.

Callsign serves Tier 1 banking clients, government bodies and enterprises
throughout Europe and the US, their IDA technology puts enterprises and users
back in complete control.

[https://www.callsign.com/careers/devops-
engineer](https://www.callsign.com/careers/devops-engineer)

------
atishd
EquityZen | Front-End Software Engineer | NYC |
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend)
| Full Time | Onsite

EquityZen works with 60+ of the largest private tech / digital health
companies, and acts as a matchmaker between shareholders (VCs, employees) and
investors (HNWIs, Family Offices). With ~20,000 sophisticated investors from
30+ countries, EquityZen's platform is expanding rapidly with a small team
(~20).

We're looking for a talented front-end engineer that wants to build secure,
performant, visually appealing technology. Our engineering team is already
building a world-class investment platform that transacts $10M's routinely.
Strong JS/CSS skills must; familiarity with specific FE frameworks preferred.

Learn more about EquityZen:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/)

Check out the opportunity here:
[https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend](https://equityzen.com/careers/?frontend)

------
rygine
Awake Networks | Senior UI Engineer | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-
TIME

Awake Networks is an early stage network security and analytics company backed
by Greylock Partners that is building a platform that takes a new approach to
enterprise network security and monitoring. We process billions of events to
give security teams microscopic to macroscopic visibility into their networks
and enable data science for advanced threat detection.

The UI team at Awake is small, fast moving, and offers full autonomy in
creating solutions. We're currently working with the latest versions of Chrome
and keep our libraries/tooling up to date (when it makes sense). We're looking
for someone who is passionate about security/privacy, design, user experience,
and attention to detail.

UI tech: ES2015+, PureScript, D3, React, Redux, Webpack, PostCSS w/ cssnext,
Jest, Enzyme, ESLint, stylelint, Yarn, Node 7+

Other tech: Scala, Haskell, Go, Kafka / Samza, Greenplum

[https://jobs.lever.co/awakenetworks/3af8f6cd-3b82-49a6-baed-...](https://jobs.lever.co/awakenetworks/3af8f6cd-3b82-49a6-baed-a8ad5a791dbb)

careers@awakenetworks.com

------
ecsa
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Santa Cruz, Europe, World |
Software Team Lead/Engineer | Onsite, remote, interns, visa

Our aim is to take decentralization, p2p finance & communities to the next
level. We are combining blockchain with cryptographic capabilities
(capability-based security) to create a distributed computing platform.
Communities can then operate smart contracts that's resilient yet interopable
to produce a radically different economy. #smartcommunities #p2peconomy

We are looking for open-source platform (Space): 1\. Team lead experience 2\.
Javascript ninja 3\. Web platform experiece (HTTP, HTML, NoSQL) 4\. Experience
with smart contracts — game design & blockchain experience a plus

Also another senior software architect position for Open Source protocol
(Gravity):

1\. NodeJS expert 2\. NoSQL database 3\. Experience with Computer Language
design+implementation, Distributed computing, and blockchain highly desired.

We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and
capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of financial
algorithm (or just algorithm) are encouraged too.

Contact: joinforces [at] ecsa.io

~~~
navalsaini
You should mention here that salary payments are only in "tokens".

------
steve-mushero
OpsStack | Lead SaaS Engineer | Bay Area | ONSITE | Full-time | OpsStack.io

[http://www.opsstack.io/job-lead-engineer](http://www.opsstack.io/job-lead-
engineer)

OpsStack is unifing the Cloud / On-Line operations world, helping Ops, DevOps,
SRE, and SysAdmin teams finally get control of their new chaotic & dynamic
world. Our job is to build the full-stack, full-lifecycle tools that drive
their world.

Responsibilities: \- Driving every aspect of OpsStack's continued development
\- Architecture, processes, tools \- Deployment, security, standards, and much
more \- Current codebase is a world-class PHP-Laravel, React, and Python of
considerable complexity and modularity.

Requirements: \- Several years software development experience, at
increasingly senior levels. \- Ideally in SaaS, IT, and Cloud. \- No specific
degree nor university \- We are looking for boys and girls who can roll up
their sleeves \- Combine both a vision of what is needed with nitty-gritty
work of producing world-class products.

\- Experience managing Linux Systems & AWS/Azure cloud resources at some
level. \- Must believe in testing, MVP features, and iterative design &
implementation. \- Must believe in doing things right, but also in making
tradeoffs

\- Must have serious experience in PHP web apps in general, and ideally
Laravel, Symfony, etc. \- Must have serious JS experience, especially with
frameworks, ideally with React.

To apply, please send your resume and an overview of why this is the role for
you. We strongly encourage a diverse workforce & a wide pool of applicants -
we are everything-friendly.

Send to: Jobs (at) OpsStack.io

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals. We have a
workflow product that members love, and now we're working on building the
network and marketplace on top. The team is great and the work is challenging,
and although we're growing fast, it remains feeling small because we take care
to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular, React Info:
[https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie at honeybook dot
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Senior Front-end Engineer(SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308)

-UI Designer (SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/549104)

-UX Designer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687) Also plenty on the sales, marketing, and operations side too.

\-- [1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-netw..).

------
Fleming_1
EVERWISE | Senior Software Engineer, Head of UI/UX Design | Full Time, ONSITE
| New York, NY

Everwise is continuing to grow our Engineering and Product teams here in our
NYC office. We're currently focused on iterating and scaling out our SaaS
offering, which has a number of different audiences, several complex features,
and unique engineering challenges.

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise/jobs/513627#.WTDRrBPyu...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise/jobs/513627#.WTDRrBPyu3U)

Head of UI/UX -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise/jobs/715136#.WTDbrxPyu...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/everwise/jobs/715136#.WTDbrxPyu3U)

Our tech stack includes React/Redux, React Native, Angular, Node.js, Ruby on
Rails, AWS, Hadoop, Ansible, etc.

We would consider relocating the right candidate to NYC. Our Careers page:
[https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/)

Please email stephen@geteverwise.com if any questions.

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME / CONTRACT | ONSITE / REMOTE |

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired.

We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative Companies
in Canada".

\- (URGENT) Backend Engineers - Golang (Contract OK) -
[http://grnh.se/g68jqn1](http://grnh.se/g68jqn1)

\- (URGENT) PHP Expert - Yii Framework (Contract & Remote OK) -
[http://grnh.se/ldcuvn1](http://grnh.se/ldcuvn1)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/01mp7a1](http://grnh.se/01mp7a1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills?

Apply at [http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with
your own job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
recruiterSIG
Software Improvement Group (www.sig.eu) | Software Code Quality Expert |
Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE, FULLTIME | European Working Permit

As a Software Specialist you advise customers about technical quality aspects
of software systems and software engineering practices, based on your software
knowledge. You work in small teams during short-term projects (mainly at our
headquarters in Amsterdam). You will see a wide variety and amount of software
systems that you assess intensively, e.g. by using our in-house developed
software analysis tool. You formulate a strong opinion about for example the
source code or used architecture, which you share with colleagues and
customers. In addition, you contribute to the further development of our
automated source code analysis and the tools that help presenting the results
of these analyses.

More information on this role
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/303071858/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/303071858/)
Other vacancies: www.sig.eu Applications to work@sig.eu attn. Jacqueline de
Werker

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org) CareMessage is looking for a
QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and automated quality assurance of
the CareMessage web application and API. You will be responsible for entire
features and will be a full member of the CareMessage Engineering team. Our
team believes in an Agile development environment, test driven development.
Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an
emphasis on open collaboration and ownership. We're using Protractor for
automated frontend testing so knowledge in that is a plus. When something
isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and try something new - so if
you have exciting ideas about the QA process and how to make your own job even
easier, you’ll fit right in. All of our developers and QA engineers are
working from a remote location. Apply here:
[http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

~~~
maxmonlt
Had applied 2 times, but never got a reply.

~~~
aareet
Hi maxmonlt, can you email me at ashermon@caremessage.org please? I'll take a
look.

------
danking00
The Hail Team @ The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer /
Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE,
[https://hail.is](https://hail.is), SALARY:80k-150k

Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

Hail team is a small (5 person) software team building software to analyze and
query large-scale (10s of TB and doubling yearly) genetic datasets. Our
current technology stack includes: Scala, the JVM, AWS, GCP, Hadoop, Spark,
and C. Our domain knowledge includes machine learning, bioinformatics,
statistical genetics, compilers, and theoretical math. Hires need not have
experience with every aspect of our technologies and domains.

Check out the official req at linkedin to learn more and apply:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/316818823/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/316818823/)

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Data Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B
Transfers OK

Open positions:

1) Wordpress Engineer

2) Principal Software Engineer - Data

3) Senior Software Engineer - Data

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence network that spans across platform walled
gardens (Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, etc). We transform real-time data
insights from shared engagements into actionable moments that deliver results
for marketers and publishers.

We're looking for senior level engineers with a background in Java/Scala and
Spark. We are currently working with enterprise customers to deliver targeted
feeds, custom audiences, and deep insights.

We're also looking for an expert on Wordpress to come in and take lead on the
development of new Wordpress plugins for our publishers. We've recently
developed a Reaction Button for the publishers
([https://www.sharethis.com/platform/reaction-
buttons/](https://www.sharethis.com/platform/reaction-buttons/))

If you're interested in joining our efforts and exploring all the use cases of
activating social sharing data, email me directly at rana@sharethis.com with
Hacker News in the subject name.

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Developers (Python/JavaScript/Hybrid) | London | ONSITE, Full-Time,
[http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently on the hunt for both front and
backend developers of all levels, especially those with a more creative side.

We don't put our developers in a box, but expect them to be involved from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire team to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office (with no locks on the fridge!) and the cupboards are
always stocked with snacks and treats. Most importantly we have an awesome
development and creative team in place and are looking for more like-minded
people who will keep pushing the agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
AngularJS, Three.js, Django, Flask and Google App Engine. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Google Cardboard VR Experience for Petra
([http://phantom.land/work/petra/](http://phantom.land/work/petra/)) and an
interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([http://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/](http://phantom.land/work/states-
of-matter/)).

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or personal
projects in your email.

------
uaydin
HomeAway ([https://www.homeaway.com](https://www.homeaway.com)) | Software
Tools Engineer | Austin, TX

HomeAway (An Expedia company) is looking for two full-time Software Tools
Engineers to join our team. We’re on the lookout for great minds that can help
us continue to transform the travel industry.

As a part of the Development Tools team in HomeAway, we provide, develop, and
maintain the tools that HomeAway Engineers use to turn ideas into real code in
real products in the real world. We continually work to streamline and
automate the software development process at HomeAway so that engineers can
focus on turning good ideas into good software. Please note that this is a
software engineering role, not (dev)ops.

All positions offer a competitive base salary, annual bonus and comprehensive
benefits. Our process is: 1 hour culture & technical phone screen -> 4~ hours
of on-site interview -> offer.

To apply, please email me at uaydin(at)homeaway(dot)com or visit:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?34ZIJiwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34ZIJiwh)

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Deep Learning Researcher | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.) |
Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring for the full time position of Deep Learning Researcher. You'll
work alongside fellow experts in deep learning to publish papers, implement
research papers, and write software for the Lambda Deep Learning DevBox.
[https://lambdal.com/deep-learning-devbox](https://lambdal.com/deep-learning-
devbox)

\- Track record of creating new deep learning methods: record of publications
or major software projects

\- Ability to rapidly understand and implement new deep learning research

Email s@lambdal.com or visit [https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com) for
more information about our company.

==

Lambda Labs | Systems Manufacturing Engineer | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.)
| Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a systems manufacturing engineer. You'll create systems
manufacturing processes and manually assemble the Lambda Deep Learning DevBox.
[https://lambdal.com/deep-learning-devbox](https://lambdal.com/deep-learning-
devbox)

Experience wanted:

\- Experience building rack mounted and desktop computers

\- Experience working in a data center or colo

\- Experience with Linux and Windows system administration

\- Experience managing inventory and working with purchasing coordinators

Email s@lambdal.com or visit [https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com) for
more information about our company.

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Sales Fellowship Program:
[http://clsr.us/jIdZA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jIdZA/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 14 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and client team on all aspects of the business and have
a meaningful impact on the success of the company.

------
bredfield
Density | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA + Syracuse, NY | Full-time |
Remote

At Density, we build a small sensor that measures how busy a location is in
realtime. Customers mount the unit above a doorway, connect it to power and
WiFi, and use our API to access how many people have visited.

We’re looking for a DevOps engineer to take the helm of our infrastructure and
grow it to handle the needs of our product. This means playing a large role in
both the hardware and software teams, crafting the deployment, orchestration,
and management systems to power Density.

Requirements:

• Experience with automation and configuration management using Ansible, Chef,
Puppet or an equivalent

• Experience with deployment orchestration using Docker, Kubernetes, or an
equivalent

• Knowledge of the AWS stack

• Ability to design and manage CI / CD pipelines (Jenkins, CircleCi)

• Strong writing skills; ability to craft clear and concise documentation

Website: [http://density.io](http://density.io)

Job posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/density/dfa1c881-52ba-4088-bec1-a85f2a...](https://jobs.lever.co/density/dfa1c881-52ba-4088-bec1-a85f2a9f83b6?lever-
source=hn)

~~~
empthought
This posting has "Remote" but I don't see any evidence of that on the posted
job link. Is 100% remote work (different time zone) something that Density
already practices?

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-engineer-mf)

We are looking for a backend engineer experienced in real-time distributed
systems. You would be working on our current platform (which has already
gathered several TB of data and scaling), and on our new product: a real-time
ad bidder backed by machine learning.

This might be the job for you if:

\- You have experience with programming high performance systems in either
Core Java, C#, Python, Go, Scala or Rust \- You have worked with ZooKeeper,
Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual suspects \- You grin a bit with pride
every time your system scales to new levels \- You’re fluent in English

We’re a 2 years old growing AdTech company based in Paris with a team of
roughly 20 international talented people, out of which 8 are engineers. We
have achieved $40M in revenues this past year as well as being in the Top 25
worldwide within the mobile advertising industry.

On the other hand, what do we offer you?

\- Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to
;)) \- Wish list – choose your own equipment \- Latest technology \- Personal
space: 1 engineer - 1 desk \- Be part of a team with very ambitious goals \-
Balance between your professional and personal life \- Playstation and other
perks (Snacks, team events, etc...) \- And of course, very competitive
packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com

------
xtracto
Kueski is Hiring in Guadalajara, Mexico!, yes you can get a piece o Silicon
Valley if you are in Mexico too! (
[https://kueski.com/careers/](https://kueski.com/careers/)

We are a well funded startup (closed Series A last year) who have been working
for the last two years building the "Amazon of Financial Services". Whether it
is building financial risk models using the latest Machine Learning
algorithms, or designing and developing that killer software architecture to
process millions of applications and users, there is plenty of fun. Kueski is
backed by Crunch Fund and Core Ventures, having raised USD$1.3 M in the seed
round Delaware Corp. And a $35 M (the largest FinTech investment in
Mexico![1])

At the same time we are operating 100% in Mexico (Guadalajara, to be precise).
For those reasons, you will find all the cool things you would expect from a
company in the Valley such as (but not limited to =oP ) ping-pong, great
amicable culture, no office hours, among several other things. We have open
positions for variety of profiles:

\- Backend Engineers \- Frontend Engineers \- Full Stack Engineers \- Data
Engineer (specialised in both Machine Learning infrastructure or ETL
processes) \- DevOps Engineer \- Sustaining/Support Engineers

We are growing our technical team like crazy right now.

If you are interested, send your resume at jobs+hn@kueski.com or write
directly to me at omar@kueski.com

[1] [http://www.geektime.com/2016/04/24/guadalajara-startup-
kuesk...](http://www.geektime.com/2016/04/24/guadalajara-startup-kueski-
scores-largest-fintech-investment-in-mexico-history-with-35-million/)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~20-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and
Redshift, and we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We
ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when
people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior QA Automation Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
ddemetri
SAN FRANCISCO, CA

States Title | Founding Tech Lead

$150-180k

VCs: Foundation Capital | Bloomberg Beta | Fifth Wall

We have a rare opportunity to DESIGN AND BUILD OUR FIRST PRODUCT COMPLETELY
FROM SCRATCH, BUT WITH THE RESOURCES OF A WELL-FUNDED SERIES A COMPANY.

We are reinventing the $14 billion market for title insurance as a first step
on our mission to make homeownership simpler, safer, and more accessible.

We are a diverse team of entrepreneurs who have founded successful start-ups,
led initiatives at big companies (Google, Kayak, McKinsey), and played
material roles in government (White House).

We are looking for a seasoned Tech Lead who will own all technical decisions -
from architecture and platforms down to code style and design patterns. You
will partner closely with our Engineering Manager, who is taking on
responsibility for recruiting, people management, and project management.

You have architected multiple products and systems before and are excited to
guide an A+ team to success on a greenfield opportunity.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFhPyuAw)

ONSITE

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Frontend Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

We are looking for a talented Senior Front-end Developer with a passion to
develop a performant single-page web application with great user experience.
You will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application
for business travel. This position involves: Building and maintaining
reusable, testable UI components. Writing a readable, well-documented code.
Working closely with our product team to build new features. Working in an
Agile environment. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a
subject matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including
base salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required.

The link to apply is [http://bit.ly/front-eng-tk](http://bit.ly/front-eng-tk)

------
mbesto
Versame | Senior Data Scientist | Menlo Park | Full-time / On-site

Starling by VersaMe is a Series A funded startup founded by three Stanford
graduates and experienced entrepreneurs aiming to radically improve childhood
education. In 2016, we launched the Starling, a child worn wearable device
that measures the quantity and quality of parent-­child interaction. In 2017,
we are expanding our offerings while gathering completely unique data sets.

Required skills:

PhD or MS degree in computer science, statistics, physics, or mathematics

Background in statistical modeling and machine learning

Statistical modeling experience

Machine learning experience

Preferred skills:

Signal processing & analysis and Natural Language Processing (NLP) experience

DSP experience

NLP experience to include conversation analysis, sentiment analysis, topic
modeling, text classification

Experience working with cloud computing environments

Strong written and verbal communication, and ability to flexibly work with
both technical and nontechnical teams

Parental experience or love of children a plus!

Preferred coding languages: Python, R or SAS, NoSQL (S3, Firebase, MongoDB),
Postgres, C/C++

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/B5C86030DA](https://www.workable.com/j/B5C86030DA)

------
mankittens
The Black Tux | Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica) |
[https://theblacktux.com/](https://theblacktux.com/)

The Black Tux is making renting suits and tuxedos the convenient, enjoyable,
and stylish experience it should be. We design in-house and manufacture the
highest quality rental garments, allow customers to rent from the comfort of
their homes (or visit our showrooms), produce catchy videos like this ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLg_weAhBfQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLg_weAhBfQ),
and even produce guides for grooms like this ->
[https://theblacktux.com/groomsguide/](https://theblacktux.com/groomsguide/).

Basically, if it rhymes with Ben's Marehouse, it's not us.

==Hiring==

DevOps Engineer | Experience with AWS/Docker, ready to work on continuous
deployment and support a budding network of serverless microservice APIs that
integrate with our front-end and 3rd party systems.
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/eeba3496-79aa-42f0-8d5c-13...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/eeba3496-79aa-42f0-8d5c-13d6f223af9c)

WMS Analyst | 3+ years of experience supporting HighJump; 2+ years experience
in high transaction multi-tenant architectures such as warehouse management.
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/6260dc7f-dcf5-4000-8334-a2...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/6260dc7f-dcf5-4000-8334-a2a04d11c4da)

Email lauren@theblacktux.com with questions. Or guy@theblacktux.com if you'd
like to chat with a growth engineer (no pressure ;).

------
nhumrich
Canopy
([https://www.canopytax.com/careers](https://www.canopytax.com/careers)) |
Front-End, Java, Python, DevOps | Lehi, Utah | Full-time | ONSITE

Canopy is a 3 year old startup which develops a SaaS platform for Tax
Professionals (i.e. CPAs). Most Tax software is still windows desktop based,
and Canopy is bringing the industry into the cloud.

We are a team of ~20 engineers (100+ employees total). We are looking for
engineers in multiple position. We believe in depth over breadth, so our stack
has clear lines between front-end and backend. That being said, if you want to
switch to a different "end" later, that is acceptable.

Front-End engineer: Using react/angular to build a micro-serviced ui. We use
(and created) single-spa ([https://github.com/CanopyTax/single-
spa](https://github.com/CanopyTax/single-spa)) and sofe
([https://github.com/CanopyTax/sofe](https://github.com/CanopyTax/sofe)).

Python Backend-Engineer: Using modern python (3.6) with asyncio to build
microservices. Using aiohttp and waspy as frameworks.

Java Backend: Using javaRx and vertx to build microservices.

DevOps: Empowering the devs to build and deploy containers on
Kubernetes/Rancher. Running on AWS and GCP.

For more info go to
[https://www.canopytax.com/careers](https://www.canopytax.com/careers) or see
out stack at [https://stackshare.io/canopy](https://stackshare.io/canopy) If
you have questions, you can reach out to me
nick(dot)humrich(at)canopytax(dot)com

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade is building a vertically-integrated customisation platform for the
fashion industry. We’ve created the software to create unique manufacturing as
a scaleable service. This allows customers to get involved in the design
process, see a photo-realistic preview of their garment, and have it knitted
on our industrial knitting machines.

We're now partnering with bigger brands to take these tools to a global scale
and are working to integrate our technology in a range of big-brand websites
and factories throughout the world.

All of our backend code is written in Python, from our Django-based websites,
through to our knitting machine compilers.

We practice continuous deployment, using Docker on AWS.

We're looking for a number of developers to help us out across our full
product range. Prior knowledge of knitting is not required!

* Lead Python Developer

* Mid-level Python Developer

* Mid-level DevOps Engineer

Background about the business:

New York Times: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-knitwear-
unmade.html)

Knitting Industry: [http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m...](http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-knitwear-
manufacturing-but-not-as-we-know-it/)

Email dan@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
Kaedon
ChowNow | Principal Front End Engineer | Los Angeles, CA (Playa Vista) | Full
Time | Onsite | [https://www.chownow.com/](https://www.chownow.com/)

At ChowNow, we build online ordering systems for thousands of restaurants.
We're launching new projects in the coming months that I'm really excited
about. Most recently, we launched
[https://eat.chownow.com](https://eat.chownow.com). I love working here as a
software engineer. It's a great balance of challenge, responsibility, and
freedom.

We're looking to bring on a Principal Front End Engineer to help us build out
the new products and update some of the existing ones. We use React for our
newest projects and have some Ember.js projects too. The position is here:
[http://bit.ly/chownow-frontend](http://bit.ly/chownow-frontend)

In addition, we'd like to hire another backend / full-stack engineer to work
on our Python-based services ([http://bit.ly/chownow-
fullstack](http://bit.ly/chownow-fullstack)). This is the team I'm on! We have
interesting opportunities coming up related to scaling, architecture, and new
products.

You can find all our open positions at [https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-
via=MO5-ac-qvc](https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-qvc) or read
more about ChowNow on Glassdoor ([http://bit.ly/chownow-
glassdoor](http://bit.ly/chownow-glassdoor)). If you have questions what it's
like to work here, please contact me at kevinlondon@chownow.com or Candice,
our recruiter, at candice@chownow.com. Thanks!

------
appboybrian
Appboy | New York City | Full Time | ONSITE

Appboy is currently looking for full time software engineers to join their
team!

Appboy is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing automation. Our
powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Urban Outfitters,
Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to create targeted marketing campaigns to their
users. Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

Senior Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/1yp0wx1](http://grnh.se/1yp0wx1)

Engineering Lead-Internal Tools:
[http://grnh.se/by2x4a1](http://grnh.se/by2x4a1)

Sr. Product Engineer: [http://grnh.se/qhfa131](http://grnh.se/qhfa131)

Sr. Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/6plc1d1](http://grnh.se/6plc1d1)

Sr. Software Engineer- Data Infra:
[http://grnh.se/cvn6fk1](http://grnh.se/cvn6fk1)

Security Engineer: [http://grnh.se/ulo3e41](http://grnh.se/ulo3e41)

------
Weddings
Weddington Way | Full-stack | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Weddington Way
([https://www.weddingtonway.com/](https://www.weddingtonway.com/)) is fresh
take on shopping for weddings! We've gone from an entirely online experience
to having our first shop in SF.

Founded in 2010 and more recently acquired by Gap late 2016, we're looking to
grow out our small engineering team for an overall $15 billion dollar company.
Since we are a small team, you will have a lot of ownership and say in the
projects here!

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, AWS, JavaScript, React, CSS, HTML.

Full-stack: [https://jobs.gapinc.com/job/san-francisco/senior-full-
stack-...](https://jobs.gapinc.com/job/san-francisco/senior-full-stack-
engineer-weddington-way/1649/4198266)

Front-end: [https://jobs.gapinc.com/job/san-francisco/front-end-
develope...](https://jobs.gapinc.com/job/san-francisco/front-end-developer-
weddington-way/1649/4198256)

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([https://altvr.com/about/](https://altvr.com/about/))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
meganrisdal
Kaggle | Datasets Prep Analyst | SF/Sunnyvale, Seattle, LA/Irvine, NYC,
Boulder | 6MO TEMP/CONTRACT, Full-Time, On-Site

Kaggle is home to the world's largest community of data scientists. For over
seven years, people from around the world, from beginner to expert, have come
to Kaggle to compete in machine learning competitions. In the past year, we've
expanded to include a public datasets platform which allows anyone to share,
discuss, and analyze data using our in-browser code execution tool, Kernels
[1].

Today, we're looking for several open data enthusiasts to help make Kaggle
Datasets [2] the best place to find and analyze data by dramatically
increasing the number of open, accessible datasets available to our community
and data scientists everywhere. You will collaborate with our distributed team
to wrangle, document/describe and publish datasets, create compelling content
using Kernels, and more depending on skills and interests.

A few important things about the role:

\- Employment is through one of Google's staffing partners, NOT Kaggle or
Google-we expect the project to run through 2017

\- You must be able to work from one of a handful of US Google offices where
we have Kaggle employees sitting: SF/Sunnyvale, Seattle, LA/Irvine, NYC,
Boulder

\- Students aren't eligible

If you're a data storyteller with munging skills in Python or R, shoot us an
email at kaggle-datasets-project@google.com for more information.

[1] [https://www.kaggle.com/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/kernels)

[2] [https://www.kaggle.com/datasets](https://www.kaggle.com/datasets)

------
alpha_ori
Software Engineer | [https://swiftstack.com](https://swiftstack.com) | SF Bay
Area | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer

We’re a small team developing a distributed filesystem built on top of our
widely deployed object storage technology.

Are you an experienced distributed systems developer looking for an
interesting new challenge? Perhaps you have filesystem or file protocol
development experience, and would like to bring that to bear on a brand new
system? Or maybe you are an experienced Golang developer who wants to make an
aggressive step in career growth? If so, we’d love to talk to you.

Some information about us:

    
    
      * We have a small team of great people that punches way above its weight class.
      * We love open source.  We are big open source contributors.
      * We're hiring for the team in our HQ in San Francisco.
    

Apply at
[https://swiftstack.workable.com/j/BD665E4AFF](https://swiftstack.workable.com/j/BD665E4AFF),
or email jobs@swiftstack.com if you have questions.

------
austenallred
Lambda University | Computer Science Instructor |
[https://lambdauniversity.com](https://lambdauniversity.com) | REMOTE or BAY
AREA, CA

We're developing a new model of higher education that aligns the success of
the school with the success of students. We select a small number of students
from a large batch of applicants and invest in them by training them for free.
When the student is employed in their selected field field, we take a small
percentage of their income for two years.

Right now the focus is on computer science. We're overrun with demand from
some of the brightest people you'll ever meet, and our acceptance rate is far
below that of Stanford or Harvard. We're looking for people who love teaching
and love software/computing to help take our small groups instruction to the
next level, always keeping quality high.

We are a small team, profitable, growing very quickly, and determined to keep
quality high before all else.

Email me your resume directly and a little about why you would be a good fit -
austen@lambdaschool.com.

------
deet
Init.ai | New York (NYC), San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time

Init.ai is a platform for conversational understanding. We use machine
learning to make conversations between companies and their customers more
efficient, by assisting agents and automating live chat, email, and voice
communications.

Our initial customers range from independent developers and growing startups
to Fortune 500 corporations.

Machine learning engineer * This role is part research, part engineering. We
want to push the boundaries of the NLP field while actively deploying those
findings into the world * Research, develop, extend, and productize our NLP
and machine learning systems, based on cutting edge techniques * Would be
responsible for developing and improving models and systems, as well helping
to deploy the models in a scalable and efficient manner * Should have advanced
degree or experience in commercial machine learning development. Expertise in
language processing is specifically valued. * Potential to publish significant
findings if developed

Backend engineer (or full stack) * Help build and develop our platform, APIs,
and tools * Our product consists of integrations and UIs built on a
foundational developer platform, APIs, and SDKs, so consistency and
reliability are critical. Build something you'd want to use. * Modern tech
stack: Go, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Torch, TensorFlow * Help figure out how to
scale training and deployment of customer-specific machine learning models
while maintaining high performance and reliability * Work closely with the
client tools team to help develop SDKs, integrations, and a management console
using modern JavaScript with React

All team members must be capable of both independent and collaborative work in
a small team, fast moving environment.

Email jobs@init.ai if interested.

------
ShakataGaNai
TrueAccord | Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.trueaccord.com](https://www.trueaccord.com)

TrueAccord is trying to update (or insert your favorite buzz word here) an
industry that's significantly lacking in technology or innovation: debt
collection. We use modern communication methods (like email!), machine
learning and a less abrasive touch than traditional collection agencies.

The company is growing rapidly and our technology infrastructure needs to grow
with it. We're looking for an SRE to help scale our AWS-based infrastructure,
ensure relability, update our tooling and make sure we can support the growing
needs of the business. There are many projects in the future to help keep us
ahead (if that's possible :-) ) of the growth curves, more so than our DevOps
group of one can currently handle.

[https://trueaccord.breezy.hr/p/6429473b2fee-site-
reliability...](https://trueaccord.breezy.hr/p/6429473b2fee-site-reliability-
engineer)

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We just raised a $65MM Series C to continue
growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping, helping
brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We have
built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of great
brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out a good API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work,
building out a machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

We're moving into a beautiful new office at the end of this month by the
Flatiron building and we offer all the startup benefits you'd expect.

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.
We are also looking for data scientists to join our team working on our
fashion recommendation system.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above)

------
cshenoy
UrbanStems | Mid-level Developer | Washington, DC | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://urbanstems.com](https://urbanstems.com)

UrbanStems, a same-day flower delivery e-commerce experience, is looking
primarily for mid to senior level backend developers. We are vertically
integrated with our own supply chain, fulfillment & delivery, and customized
e-commerce platform optimized for a great customer experience. As you can
imagine, technology plays an important part at every step of that process.
We're looking for more engineers/developers to help build out features for our
internal usage and for our customers' delight. You'd have a lot of say and
room to experiment. Our API is primarily in NodeJS. Our front-end is a
React/Redux application. We absolutely love PostgreSQL with PostGIS and Redis.
Lambdas are becoming a new favorite for services. A full stack developer would
be ideal but if you're more comfortable with the backend then that's totally
okay (i.e. if you're focused on front end dev, this position isn't going to be
interesting for you. But reach out to me in the fall).

We'll pay for relocation if you aren't in the DC area.

4+ years of experience

\- Backend languages: NodeJS/Python/Ruby/<insert language here>

\- Datastores: PostgreSQL (or SQL in-general), Redis, etc

\- Building APIs (internal/external)

\- General understanding of DevOps

(Awesome to have) 1+ years

\- Front end JS (React/Backbone/Angular/etc)

\- HTML/CSS knowledge

Email me with your resume and blurb about a project you love(d) working on and
why. Chetan Shenoy - chetan@urbanstems.com

------
rullion
ASP.Net C# MVC SQL Developer - Permanent - Farnborough

About the Job

DCSL Software Ltd has a number of openings for talented ASP.Net C# MVC
developers to join their rapidly expanding team based in their Farnborough
office. They are offering the opportunity to work on the latest technologies
in the Microsoft stack (Currently using MVC5 and Core), dealing with the
biggest clients in the market.

The Company

DCSL Software is a leading UK software house, developing bespoke software
operational software, as well as SaaS solutions for established businesses and
start-ups. The company works with clients such as the WaterAid, Lidl, NHS,
Willis and Skanska just to name a few.

Duties

Core tasks include:

Development of high quality bespoke software code. Ability to discover, learn
and integrate new technologies into applications to speed up system
development or offer cutting edge services to our clients. Ability to work to
deadlines. Essential Skills

Candidates must possess the following skills and experience:

.Net Framework C# ASP.NET MVC5 or newer JQuery or other JavaScript related
front end development HTML/CSS SQL Server (designing relational databases,
T-SQL)

~~~
kagaw
Do you allow remote work?

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS also welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated exchange for bitcoin, ether and other blockchain assets
based in Hong Kong, with many projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to join our growing international team of
blockchain technology specialists:

a) Devs (Junior/Senior Fullstack and Senior Backend)

b) QA Devs (in charge of Selenium & Integration tests, plus some product
management)

c) DevOps/SystemEngineers (we use Ansible, Linux)

We use .NET/Mono (C# with some F#) with Linux systems and storage tools
(MySQL, Redis). Get in contact to know more at andres at gatecoin dot com,
using the subject "Interested in Gatecoin roles".

We help with sponsorship/relocation to Hong Kong.

Some nice perks we have:

\- 10% of "free to tinker" time

\- 10% of remote work time allowed

\- International, friendly work environment (more than 8 different
nationalities in the office!)

Want to make a difference in the blockchain space? Join like-minded people and
work together to bring about the decentralized financial revolution!

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education?

Currently looking for:

\- Lead Frontend Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758))

\- Lead UI Designer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665509](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665509))

\- PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Fun at work (how often do you get that?)

------
sl4yt1m3
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with Terraform and our servers
with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in Docker containers and
managed by Kubernetes. We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and
Python to write our services.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
HiringMedallia
Medallia is Hiring Engineers and Managers - McLean, VA

Who do we need: Sr. Manager - Front End Engineering Sr. Manager - Backend
Engineering All levels of Backend Engineers (Java) All levels of Front End
Engineers

Apply Here: [http://www.medallia.com/open-
positions/](http://www.medallia.com/open-positions/) or email me at
hcassano@medallia.com:

Tech Stack: Frontend- Angular, ReactJS and also develops compositional or
backend-for-frontend services using NodeJS and GraphQL. The aforementioned
services are deployed in our microservices environment, which is based on
Docker, Mesos, Aurora, and Linkerd.

Backend engineering is a pure Java shop that currently develops on Java 8 and
depends on the same infrastructure as our Frontend engineering teams.

What do we do? Medallia enables companies to make customer experience
improvement easy by systematically capturing customer feedback everywhere and
in real-time delivering insights and actions to every employee, from the
c-suite, to the front line—so companies can create experiences customers love.

------
hughstephens
Schedugram | Product Manager / biz analyst | Melbourne, Australia | REMOTE
[http://schedugr.am/](http://schedugr.am/)

Help us create tools that our customers want to use.

We are a growing SaaS company that helps our customers schedule content to
Instagram. We're looking at our options for the next stage of our growth, and
need a product management specialist to help us best understand how we can
meet our customers' needs.

Your role will be to speak with customers about a few concepts we are
considering to improve our customers' working lives. You'll use a combination
of surveys, interviews/calls and any other techniques required to gather intel
and then work with our team to identify what a solution to their challenges
might look like.

Job ad URL: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/4826-product-manager-
busines...](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/4826-product-manager-business-
analyst)

Apply with cover/CV to productmanagerjob@schedugr dot am.

------
kgp7
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple is a technology company headquartered in Cupertino, California, that
designs, develops, and sells consumer electronics, computer software, and
online services.

Apple's is looking for both junior and experienced engineers to work on big
data, machine learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems. As a
part of this team you will use machine learning at very large scale to build
intelligent systems that operate at scale.

Requirements: - Ability to code in any statically typed language, excellent
understanding of Data Structures and Algorithms - Experience and interest in
Distributed Computing.

Nice to have: - Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka - Hands on
experience with Hadoop or large scale distributed processing.

\- Functional programming experience in Scala (using monoids/semigroups etc in
large distributed systems) If interested send your resume to
appleMLjobApps@group.apple.com

NOTE : As of this moment we are not looking for new college grads and
applicants should ideally have more than 2 years experience.

------
lexikantor
Cambridge Semantics Inc. | Cloud Architect/Developer | Boston, MA | Full-time,
On-site

Cambridge Semantics™, the leader in Smart Data Lakes™, is seeking a skilled
Cloud Developer/Architect with strong Python programming experience to join
our fast-growing, world class team for the opportunity to shape and evolve
strategic cloud capabilities and contribute to our efforts in pioneering
semantics based business intelligence solutions!

You would be working directly under the VP of Cloud and taking ownership of
cross-cloud projects involving continuous delivery and integration,
architecture, and implementation. We are in the early stages of team building,
so now is a great opportunity to influence part of the architecture and
collaborate on the strategy moving forward!

You can find the full position description and the application here:
[https://csi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28](https://csi.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28).
Feel free to email lexi@cambridgesemantics.com with any questions!

------
arlen
Orion Labs | Senior Android Developer | SF | Onsite,
[https://www.orionlabs.io/](https://www.orionlabs.io/)

Orion Labs is dedicated to connecting people, groups, and services though
seamless voice communication. Through our push-to-talk wearable and voice
platform, we deliver a heads-up and eyes-free experience that enables people
to communicate more efficiently without losing focus, and to do their best
work.

Our users depend on companion apps for connecting wearable hardware to the
Internet, creating and switching groups, managing contacts, finding the
location of their teammates, and more.

We're looking for teammates who enjoy building, refactoring, and testing
mobile software, and take pride in their work. You should care passionately
about intuitive user interface design.

Java should be your bread and butter, and Android Studio your playground. We
use Dagger to provide dependency injection, and RxJava to support reactive
programming patterns. Our mobile applications use Bluetooth LE (GATT protocol)
to talk to our wearable product, and RESTful APIs to talk to our service
backend. We aim to iterate quickly, delivering app updates to our users every
couple of weeks or so.

Orion is dedicated to building a diverse and inclusive team with a wide range
of backgrounds and experiences. This means not only striving to hire a diverse
set of humans, but providing them with support, mentorship, and opportunities
to grow. We firmly believe that hiring and supporting a diverse team is
valuable endeavor in itself, but also allows us to do our best work and make
better products.

30min phone screen --> take home exercise --> 3.5hr on-site

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/vhar011](http://grnh.se/vhar011)

------
someear
Polly | Devs, PM, Marketing | Seattle, Bay Area | FULL-TIME, Onsite,
[https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

At Polly we’re building interactive polls and surveys delivered through the
medium of enterprise messaging (Slack, Microsoft Teams). We’re a small team
(<5 FTEs) with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the opportunity
to come in and have tremendous impact on not just the company, but the space
and market as well.

We’re a team that values empathy and respect over technical chops (but you’ll
need to have that too!). Here are the roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      * Mid/Senior Front-end Engineer (Seattle or Bay Area)
      * Mid/Senior Backend Engineer (Seattle or Bay Area)
      * Full-stack Marketer (Seattle only)
      * B2B Content Marketer (Seattle only)
      * PMs willing to get their hands dirty writing code (Seattle only)
    

Our stack: Node, Javascript, PostgreSQL, AWS. We also offer medical, dental,
vision for you and your dependents. Apply at jobs@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
tonyleask
Dictionary.com | Full-Stack Engineer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE, FTE, VISA,
SALARY:DOE, [http://www.dictionary.com](http://www.dictionary.com)

As an experienced Engineer, you have mastered modern technology framework, and
with them, you love to build and launch products at consumer scale. You
believe in Agile based development strategies, and have a strong preference
for TDD/BDD, or similar, development methodologies. You balance out-of-the box
thinking and pragmatic execution, and have a strong track record of
continuously improving great software. Skills Needed:

\- Mastery of at least one modern (PHP, JavaScript, Ruby) backend stack. \-
Work experience with any of the following: Node, React or Angular.js. \- Solid
understanding of both SQL and NoSQL; strong experience with at least one
NoSQL-database. \- Strong knowledge of *nix. \- Experience scaling consumer
applications. \- Strong communication and analytical skills.

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer - Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) - Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) - Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage - Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/cdtW8g](http://smrtr.io/cdtW8g) (or e-mail
jobs@dictionary.com)

About our company:
[http://content.dictionary.com](http://content.dictionary.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
lochlan
Amazon Delivery Experience | Front-End and Back-End Engineers | Portland,
Oregon | Fulltime | ONSITE

My team at Amazon is hiring in Portland! We are looking for both front-end
devs with 3+ years experience and back-end devs of all levels. Must have a
strong CS background. Smart coworkers, awesome products, great compensation,
and a fantastic culture forming here at the Portland office!

If you are interested or have questions, please reach out to me at
lochlan@amazon.com (please note that I am not the hiring manager but would be
happy to refer qualified candidates)

links:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/528376](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/528376)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/528377](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/528377)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/528378](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/528378)

[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/539351](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/539351)

------
bensummers
Haplo | Junior Software Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

Are you early on in your career, or graduating this summer? We're a great
place to learn to be the best developer you can be.

We're looking for three new developers to join our growing team:

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/junior-developer](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/junior-developer)

We have deliberately set up our company to support people who're just starting
out, and we're good at accelerating your learning and giving you a wide range
of experience.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-
early-...](https://www.haplo-services.com/blog/2017/working-with-early-stage-
developers)

[https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-
develo...](https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/so-you-want-to-be-a-developer-
fe02f2e92a83)

\- We build research information management systems for universities, on top
of our open source Haplo platform. [https://haplo.org](https://haplo.org)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
davidachee
Key | Fullstack Engineer | Austin | ONSITE, [https://key.co](https://key.co)

Key is five-star concierge service specializing in personalized experiences in
America’s most celebrated cities — is seeking Full Stack Engineers to join our
team. What does our Engineering team do? The Key Engineering Team is
responsible for building and maintaining the technology stacks that power Key.
This includes our website, Mobile App, APIs, SMS, Monitoring, alerting, Third
party integrations, Vendor and Partner management and data analytics systems.
We work very closely in a highly creative environment with our CEO, concierge
team, and operations to expand and refine our platform. Our team is small but
growing and we are passionate about writing beautiful code.

Job Requirements:

4+ years of relevant full-stack experience in developing enterprise software
Experience designing and interfacing with RESTful APIs Experience with
Microservices Expert level SQL (MySQL, noSQL) Experience with AWS Experience
with JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 Experience with React, Node.js Ability to work
well in a team that is flexible and creative BA/BS or higher. Computer
Science, Math, or Engineering major is preferable

The ideal candidate: The ideal candidate has the heart of an architect and the
mind of an engineer. We are a highly collaborative and creative and we are
looking for candidates who will help us expand our team’s core abilities. We
are a small team but growing fast with big plans. If you are comfortable in
the command line, love building cool stuff, and have an opinion on who has the
best breakfast tacos in Austin, you’ll fit right in.

If this sounds like you, we want to know! We are offering competitive salary
with benefits and stock options

To apply, please send your resume to careers@key.co.

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Software Developer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We are an ambitious new company started by founders of GoCardless and Songkick
and backed by some of the world's leading investors and entrepreneurs. We
believe in the value of fewer, better people and are looking for a skilled
engineer to join our small, extremely talented and product-oriented London
based team.

On a day-to-day basis you will: \- Develop the core consumer facing product,
which currently uses Ruby and JavaScript with a little bit of Python thrown
in. This will require rapid, agile iteration based on customer feedback and
metrics. \- Develop tools to support our internal operations team and help
automate as much as possible. We want someone passionate (possibly bordering
on the obsessive) about improving operational efficiency \- Work closely with
our designer to implement a high quality, modern front end experience, so a
keen eye for design is favorable \- Finally, you’ll have the trust and
autonomy to work creatively through solutions to problems. We don’t just say
this, we mean it. We will expect and encourage you to experiment, innovate and
adapt on new and existing features.

The stats: Eng team = 2 x FE | 1 x BE | 1 x Data Science | 2 x designers |1 x
awesome CTO | Total company size 23 | £8m Series A raised March 2017

The package: £50-70k depending on experience | All the normal perks you would
expect + £3k to spend on your perfect tech setup | Flexible working (we
actually mean this!)

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply here
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118)

Thanks for looking :-)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full time/Onsite

Small team working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Maintain our public API clients in Python, R and Java Showcase
SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo, documentation and how-to
articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

Please visit our careers page at
[https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
shoenick
Nike | Software Engineers, Product Managers, More | Beaverton and Portland, OR
| Onsite, [https://jobs.nike.com/corporate](https://jobs.nike.com/corporate)

Come join us building the next generation of sport at Nike! Nike is always
hiring just about everything (think PhD research on how to break the 2 hour
marathon [https://youtu.be/uvhSgxUdsdQ](https://youtu.be/uvhSgxUdsdQ)), but
.com is hiring frontend, backend, and full stack engineers. We're building
some awesome experiences with React, Vue, WebGL, Lambdas, Swift, and more that
do everything from fighting bots on high heat shoe launches to Nike Run Club.

You can browse and apply here: [https://jobs.nike.com/category/digital-and-
technology-jobs/8...](https://jobs.nike.com/category/digital-and-technology-
jobs/824/37648/1), or send me an email with "Hey from HN" in the Subject.

~~~
philstephenson
Hi shoenick. I just applied for a Software Engineer position through Nike's
website, but your profile says you're an engineering manager. Mind messaging
me with your email and I can pass along to my resume directly to you? Thanks!

------
jchmbrln
GeoStrategies | Software Engineer & GIS Developer | Turlock, CA | Full-time,
ONSITE

Do you have a passion for online mapping software? So do we! GeoStrategies is
a consulting firm that makes powerful, strategic maps: maps of value, maps of
danger, maps that make or break your business. And powerful maps need a
powerful platform.

Our own Epiphany Analytics is that platform. On it our analysts generate and
deliver beautiful geographic models to businesses of all sizes. And Epiphany
needs another programmer.

Specifically, we're looking for an engineer experienced in both GIS and full-
stack Web development. Which you know best isn't important–you'll soon be an
expert in both. The person in this role will have no lack of variety from day
to day, and will be expected to have and develop educated opinions on matters
ranging from statistics to UX to devops.

Our tech stack is PHP, Go (golang), AngularJS, some Python, Docker, and lots
of PostgreSQL+PostGIS.

If you love maps and the Web, and desire a foundational role in a growing
company, send me an email at josh@geostrategies.com.

~~~
jchmbrln
Here's the job post: [http://geostrategies.com/software-engineer-gis-
developer/](http://geostrategies.com/software-engineer-gis-developer/)

------
stensonb
Revinate | Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure/TechOps | San Francisco |
ONSITE
[https://www.revinate.com/company/jobs/?gh_jid=660718](https://www.revinate.com/company/jobs/?gh_jid=660718)

As early adopters of Kubernetes on a bare-metal CoreOS cluster, we're looking
to hiring somebody to continue to modernize how our developers leverage this
technology.

This senior role will design and develop how Revinate uses our Kubernetes
infrastructure and associated build pipeline. Additionally important
responsibilities for this role include educating development teams on
usage/best-practices, acting as liason between development teams and the
infrastructure team, and continuously working towards improved efficiency of
our software factory.

Email bryan@ domain above with any questions. We'd love to hear what you're
interested in, and if we'd be a fit.

Located in the Presidio in SF, this role is ONSITE (with some flexibility once
onboarding is complete, as necessary).

------
gusmd
ESI Group | Software Development Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite

ESI Group is a leading innovator in Virtual Prototyping software and services.
ESI allows our clients to bring their products to life; ensuring reliable
performance, serviceability and maintainability.

ESI US R&D, Inc., is currently seeking a Software Development Engineer at our
San Diego, CA offices. Just a mile from the Pacific Ocean, we are a small team
focused on developing and maintaining desktop software applications in the
field of vibro-acoustics. Our clients include NASA, Boeing, Airbus, GM and
Ford.

We are looking for people with a Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or
Engineering or Mathematics. We use C++ and Qt for our desktop applications, so
experience with those is required. Also desirable is experience with numerical
methods, OpenGL or other 3D APIs, Python, HPC tools and APIs such as MPI and
Linux development.

Feel free to reach Tracy at ext-tracy.sidall@esi-group.com with any questions
related to the job and company. Don't forget to mention HN in the e-mail!

------
LunchBadgerCara
LunchBadger | Architect – Node.js | San Francisco / San Mateo | REMOTE /
ONSITE

LunchBadger is a VC-funded early-stage startup building a next-generation
platform that empowers developers and enterprises to compose, manage, monitor,
and monetize cloud-native API microservices.

We’re looking for an Architect who can develop hands-on as well as lead a team
of 3-4 Engineers. This person will contribute in multiple ways, whether that
is writing and designing software, creating automation to deploy and manage it
in production, helping to support our customers, or leading architecture,
design, and delivery of a cloud based next generation cloud solution.

Partial Work from Home (WFH) and Partial Onsite in San Mateo / Redwood City,
California.

Interviews can be done via video or in person. Compensation package includes
base ($150K-$180K), equity (.4% - .75%) and benefits.

Learn more at
[https://www.lunchbadger.com/careers/](https://www.lunchbadger.com/careers/)

To apply, please email careers@lunchbadger.com

Principals only, no agencies.

------
derekhaswell
10% Happier | Mobile Engineer / iOS Developer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full
Time

A clear, simple approach to meditation with a NY Times bestselling author and
some of the most respected (and cool) meditation teachers on the planet.
Launched last year, 8 person core team, venture-backed, growing quickly.
(Here’s the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-skeptics-
by/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-skeptics-
by/id992210239) )

We're looking for an iOS developer excited by the challenges of building a
fast-growing + consumer mobile + meditation startup.

You're likely an iOS specialist (who has shipped product iOS apps), with
strong product sensibilities (i.e. you have strong opinions for how things
should work, and don't need all the details to get something shipped), and an
allergy for working on things that don't move the needle. In addition to
leading efforts on the iOS app, you'll also help the team of experienced +
passionate folks maintain a strong engineering culture - mentoring,
development process, etc. Last but not least, you'll work on a product that
actually makes people's lives better. (If you don't believe us, take a look at
our reviews on the App Store.)

The product is our iOS app. It’s built in Swift & ReactiveCocoa. Our web-back
end is Ruby on Rails and Postgres, all living atop Heroku. If you’re
interested in functional programming & clean, readable code, we think you’ll
like what you see - but we’d prefer it if you helped us make it better still.

The interview process involves a 30min call, and two 2hr interviews (followed
by reference checks and conversations to answer any questions you have).

Email jeff@ (10percenthappier.com) if you’re interested.

------
Matt_Headspace
HEADSPACE | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco or Los Angeles | ONSITE

I'm part of Headspace, an app for guided meditation and mindfulness training.
The mission of our 180-person company is to improve the health and happiness
of the world and our app has been downloaded more than 13 million times
worldwide.

A BIG GOAL NEEDS GREAT PEOPLE

Headspace’s mission is to improve the health and happiness of the world. And
we need the best people we can find to help us do it.

What we're looking for:

\- BS/MS degree in Computer Science or 4-8 years related experience

\- Solid experience with Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS) administration

\- Ability to work effectively within a team and autonomously with minimal
supervision

\- AWS (EC2, VPC, S3, RDS, IAM, ElastiCache, Redshift, Elastic MapReduce,
Route 53)

Please kindly apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/headspace/jobs/267439](https://boards.greenhouse.io/headspace/jobs/267439)

For more information about our team + perks: [https://www.headspace.com/join-
us](https://www.headspace.com/join-us)

------
wkirby
Natera Inc. is hiring for a number of developer positions.

\- Manager, Production Applications - ONSITE - San Carlos, CA

\- Senior Front End Web Developer - ONSITE - San Carlos, CA

\- Senior Manager, Enterprise Applications Engineering - ONSITE - San Carlos,
CA

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer - ONSITE - San Carlos, CA

\- Senior Software Automation Engineer, Quality Assurance - ONSITE - San
Carlos, CA

All jobs can be found listed here: [http://www.natera.com/careers/job-
openings](http://www.natera.com/careers/job-openings)

Natera is a rapidly-growing diagnostics company with proprietary
bioinformatics and molecular technology for analyzing DNA. Our complex
technology has been proven clinically and commercially in the prenatal testing
space and we are actively researching its applications in the liquid biopsy
space for developing products with oncology applications. We're doing a lot of
interesting work, expanding the scope of our customer-facing applications,
growing our internal tooling, and working in one of tech's most interesting
fields.

------
bqe
Software Engineer | DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | ONSITE
[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS, Typescript, Java 8, C#.NET, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and
we're built on AWS.

The engineers we're looking for are serious about security, performance, and
UX. We're trying to build a useful, secure app that solves real problems.

We are a fast paced startup that knows the value of a healthy work-life
balance.

Read about our engineering culture here:

[https://www.defensestorm.com/about](https://www.defensestorm.com/about)

and

[https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-
culture](https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-culture)

------
kolme
TripsByTips | Berlin, Germany | Full stack or front end developer ONSITE |
[https://en.tripsbytips.com/](https://en.tripsbytips.com/)

Our team needs support to rebuild our core application from scratch. We are
looking for enthusiastic front end and/or PHP/JS full stack developers eager
to design and work with a young, dynamic team.

TripsByTips is a multilingual crowdsourcing platform to produce useful travel
content (text, photos, geodata) with 15,000 freelancers in 106 countries and
we build software as a geo-service.

The tools we currently use: PHP (Micro-)Frameworks: Symfony, Silex, Slim,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, React, ECMAScript 2015/2016, HTML5, CSS3, Sass,
Docker, Kubernetes, Gitlab.

Lene Giese looks forward to your questions and application (030-616528400,
tripsbytips.jobs@gmail.com)

[https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickle...](https://de.tripsbytips.com/jobs/full-stack-
softwareentwickler-php/)

------
TeffenEllis
Web Engineer (Apps Team) Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Cloudflare is building a better Internet. Cloudflare runs one of the world’s
largest distributed networks that powers more than 1.5 trillion pageviews each
month across 5 million Internet properties. More than 10 percent of all global
Internet requests flow through Cloudflare’s network.

We're looking for a developer to help create the next generation of our apps
platform[0]. Our team's goal is to make Cloudflare the easiest way to build on
the web.

We believe in working collaboratively with an emphasis on personal growth and
responsibility. This is a role that lets you wear many hats, spearhead new
projects, and shape your career.

# Our ideal candidate...

\- Has curiosity and a deep desire to build compelling products used by
millions. \- Has knowledge of native web APIs. \- Is familiar with modern
tools such as React, Redux, and Babel.

# Perks

We offer competitive salaries, equity, a fantastic health benefits plan, a new
laptop, monthly commuter reimbursement, and the opportunity to work with a
smart, motivated team where you will see your impact daily.

Sound like somewhere you'd thrive? We'd love to hear from you. Email your
resume to teffen+hn @ cloudflare dot com and a short paragraph to introduce
yourself.

Cloudflare is a company that values security. All prospective employees will
be subject to a background check.

We care deeply about making tech a more inclusive and diverse place.
Cloudflare is an equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate against
any employee or applicant on the basis of age, color, disability, gender,
national origin, race, religion, sexual orientation, veteran status, or any
classification protected by federal, state, or local law.

~~~
TeffenEllis
[0] Cloudflare Apps:
[https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/](https://www.cloudflare.com/apps/)

------
rahuljayaraman
ActiveSphere | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full Time

[http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html](http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html)

We're a software consulting company. Most of our current work is in JavaScript
(React, Angular 2, TypeScript), but we have written code in Elxir, Go, Ruby,
Erlang, Haskell, Scheme, Elisp, D3.

We built a tunneling solution in Go, a chat server in Erlang, a font converter
in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a remote debugger (in JavaScript, and
Go), a Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript and more.

Some of our client and personal work is described here.

[http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html](http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html)

[http://www.activesphere.com/portfolio.html](http://www.activesphere.com/portfolio.html)

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations.

If interested, please reach out to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

------
guptabot
GreyOrange | Multiple Positions | Gurgaon, IN | Fulltime | ONSITE

GreyOrange is firm that designs, manufactures and deploys advanced robotics
systems for automation at distribution and fulfillment centers. We combine
expertise in robotics, hardware and software engineering to solve operational
inefficiencies in warehouse operations at both third-party logistics vendors
as well as companies with in-house logistics functions. With in-house
Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, UI/UX, Software department and quality
assurance teams, GreyOrange ensures unquestioned quality of all our products.

Founded in 2011, we have grown rapidly from a two-man team and today have 650+
employees. GreyOrange is headquartered in Singapore with offices in India,
Hong Kong , UAE, Germany and Japan, providing 24x7 customer support globally.

Positions: [https://www.linkedin.com/company-
beta/3195463/jobs](https://www.linkedin.com/company-beta/3195463/jobs)

Write to: harshal [dot] g [at] greyorange.sg

------
nmackecj
CJ Affiliate │ Senior Software Engineer │ Westlake Village, CA │ On-site │
[http://engineering.cj.com/](http://engineering.cj.com/)

About This Role

The Sr. Software Engineer will be part of a small, autonomous team that is
product centered with dedicated product owners. With a focus on innovation,
you will have the opportunity to solve interesting problems and be a disrupter
in the industry. If you are a passionate and collaborative code craftsman that
is looking for an opportunity to put your engineering capabilities to the
test, this could be the perfect role for you.

Professional Experience And Skills

• Accomplished engineer with 5+ years of progressive software design and
development experience

• Commitment to automate everything: build, test, deploy

• Interest in functional programming (Scala, Clojure, Haskell)

• Desire to do XP, full time TDD, your own QA

• SQL/NoSQL

• Experience w/ Spring preferred (including an understanding of its warts)

• Experience with JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS also preferred

• Bachelor's degree or equivalent experience Find Out More

github.com/cjdev

our stack: cjdev.github.io/technologyradar/

engineering.cj.com

codecraftgroup.us

------
petey5000
Epic Games (www.epicgames.com) | Systems Engineers or Developers | Greater
Seattle and Raleigh areas | ONSITE

Founded in 1991, Epic Games is the creator of the Unreal, Gears of War and
Infinity Blade series of games. Today Epic is building Paragon, Fortnite, Robo
Recall, Battle Breakers, SPYJiNX and the new Unreal Tournament. Epic’s Unreal
Engine technology brings high-fidelity, interactive experiences to PC,
console, mobile, VR and the Web. Unreal Engine is freely available at
unrealengine.com.

We're looking for a variety of folks to help us build, operate and innovate
for our online platform that powers our games. Unreal Engine and Unreal
Tournament are both open source on GitHub.

Main careers site:
[https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/SearchJobs](https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/SearchJobs)

Team Online Positions:

Cloud Engineering Devs (Bellevue, WA + Cary, NC)
[https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-
Was...](https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-Washington-
United-States-Cloud-Engineering-Developer/2600)

Live Operations Producer (Bellevue, WA)
[https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-
Was...](https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-Washington-
United-States-Producer-Live-Operations/2626)

Senior Backend Engineers (Bellevue, WA)
[https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-
Was...](https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-Washington-
United-States-Senior-Backend-Engineer/2355)

Senior Web Engineers (Bellevue, WA + Cary, NC)
[https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-
Was...](https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-Washington-
United-States-Senior-Web-Engineer-Full-Stack/2206)

Systems Engineers (Bellevue, WA + Cary, NC)
[https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-
Was...](https://epicgames.avature.net/careers/JobDetail/Bellevue-Washington-
United-States-Systems-Engineer-DevOps/2604)

------
yuriydyrenko
Ebates | San Francisco, CA | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | www.ebates.com | VISA
(TN)

Ebates is a profitable, high growth e-commerce company based in San Francisco.
We offer a casual but fast paced environment where creativity and effective
teamwork and collaboration are rewarded. We are changing the way people shop
online, and we strive to provide the best possible customer experience - not
to mention cash back on every purchase, with no strings attached. In 2015,
members spent over $5 billion on Ebates' websites and since the inception of
the company, have earned over $500 million in cash back. During the peak days
of 2016, 7% of all online shopping went through Ebates!

I'm currently a leading the iOS team at Ebates and we're looking to grow the
mobile team with both iOS and Android engineers.

Contact me directly via ydyrenko [at] ebates.com

We have a lot of other open positions throughout the rest of the company -
[https://www.ebates.com/jobs.htm](https://www.ebates.com/jobs.htm)

------
kubatyszko
ZestFinance | Sr. Devops Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE ,
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

ZestFinance is looking for a Senior Devops Engineer to join our team in Los
Angeles.

About you:

    
    
       * Expert sysadmin, experienced in managing large deployments
       * Master troubleshooter - you know how computers work inside and out
       * You enjoy challenge and won’t stop until it’s solved
       * Program in at least one popular language (such as Ruby, Python, Go, C etc.)
       * Experience in UNIX-focused operations role (5+ years)
    

About the job:

    
    
       * Support our existing underwriting platform (AWS, Chef, Docker, Ruby on Rails, R)
       * Drive the design and implementation of our exciting new product (machine learning and underwriting as a service - on-premises)
       * Ensure high reliability and operability of the platform
       * Automate, automate, automate, monitor
       * Provide technical direction and ownership of the infrastructure
    

About Zest:

ZestFinance, Inc. applies its unique credit-decisioning technology platform —
based on data science and machine learning — to help lenders effectively
predict credit risk so they can increase revenues, reduce risk and ensure
compliance. ZestFinance was founded in 2009 by Douglas Merrill and a team of
former Google employees with the mission of making fair and transparent credit
available to everyone.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News)

For other openings visit:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
xycodex
AWS EC2 Container Services | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
Onsite |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896)

The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers to build services that
allow our customers to run, manage, and deploy Docker containers at scale.
This team addresses very unique scaling challenges that directly impact how
developers and organizations consume computing capacity in the cloud.

This is an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS. You will
design and operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant systems on a
massive scale. This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive
and rapidly evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be
building the future!

To learn more about Amazon EC2 Container Services:
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

------
sponnapa90
PlushCare |Full Stack Engineer|San Francisco|Full Time|Onsite

PlushCare is looking for motivated and talented individuals to join our
engineering team. We're passionate about helping people and bridging gaps in a
bloated healthcare industry that doesn't put patients first.

We’re well funded and backed by respected investors like GGV Capital (Airbnb,
Square, Slack, Soundcloud) and Lightspeed Ventures (Snap, Grubhub, Nest),
putting us in a unique situation to deliver much-needed features and services
in the healthcare space.

Here are some of the meaningful problems we're working on solving:

\- Aggregating scattered healthcare data to provide doctors with better tools
for diagnosing and treating people

\- Creating seamless and intuitive user interfaces for both physicians and
patients

\- Writing software that smoothly ties together components in a fragmented
insurance industry

\- Delivering on our mission to make a positive impact on people's health

We've had success hiring from hacker news in the past, so please don't
hesitate to reach out to careers@plushcare.com if you're interested.

------
shellynn
Main Street Hub | Backend Software Engineer, Frontend Software Engineer, Data
Scientist | Austin, TX | Full- time, Onsite |
[https://www.mainstreethub.com/careers](https://www.mainstreethub.com/careers)

Our Engineering team is on a mission to build the absolute best software in
the local space. We use our data and technology to effectively create and
manage local business owners’ digital assets at scale. While our customers are
hard at work realizing their passion and dream, our software delivers to them
-

1\. A compelling digital experience that matches the authenticity and spirit
of that local business to their consumers. We can help the consumers to find
their next favorite local joint or love their current one even more.

2\. Data-driven insights about their consumers and their business - insights
they can use to compete with the giants and thrive.

3\. A content platform that empowers our content managers to create engaging
content while having fun using the tools.

------
adam_gyroscope
Gyroscope | Data Science | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or ONSITE | Contract |
[https://gyroscope.cc](https://gyroscope.cc)

Gyroscope Software ([https://gyroscope.cc](https://gyroscope.cc)) provides
simple-to-use developer tools for maximizing mobile-user engagement via ML.
Our long-term goal is provide developers with ML-based tools that give their
software the capability to learn about users and act on that knowledge without
requiring a PhD to build and understand.

Gyroscope uses cutting-edge techniques on a rich set of clean, homogenous
data. We're creating a fast-iteration, highly-flexible data processing and
analysis environment. Data scientists work hand-in-hand with engineers.
Everyone writes code. We're built on Go, Python, R, Objective-C, & various
cloud bits.

Feel free to email me at adam@gyroscope.cc if you're interested in working
with us!

------
PatientPop
PatientPop|Lead Software Engineer| Santa Monica|Full-time|www.patientpop.com

We're looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with 4+ years of
experience designing apps on open-source platforms. You will be joining our
platform team, where you will be building out both customer facing and
internal features. These projects range from emails, customer dashboards,
evaluating and integrating with 3rd party APIs, internal dashboards and
supporting the content management platform for our customer's websites. This
technical and hands-on position requires the individual to have the ability to
work with a team and individually contribute to all aspects of the software
process: including architecture, specification reviews, unit testing,
debugging and implementation on a LAMP stack.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/patientpop/jobs/566245?t=ne5r4a...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/patientpop/jobs/566245?t=ne5r4a#.WTA2EBPyt0s)

------
monsk88
Hinge Health | Multiple Positions | San Francisco, CA | ON-SITE, FULL-TIME,
[http://hingehealth.com](http://hingehealth.com)

Hinge Health’s mission is to rebuild healthcare delivery for the 21st Century.
Chronic conditions are now the number one public health concern around the
world, and yet our tools to deliver care are firmly stuck in the 20th Century.
To solve this, we are digitizing the delivery of care - starting with
musculoskeletal conditions.

We're finalising a large series A round and are growing the engineering team.
If you’d like to help us redefine healthcare for the 21st Century we’d love to
hear from you.

Roles: Backend Engineer / Frontend Engineer / Mobile Engineer

Salary: $100k - $140k depending on experience, and options up to 0.35%

Job Descriptions:
[http://hingehealth.com/careers-1](http://hingehealth.com/careers-1)

Process: Initial phone screen > Technical screen > On-site technical & non-
technical

Contact: simon@hingehealth.com

------
lillian_vargas
Seeking PHP Experts | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers with deep knowledge of PHP
to join our development team in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of
dedicated individuals working to provide the best service possible to our
customers using the most innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent
benefits and an engaging workplace with talented, friendly coworkers. This
position will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and
come up with creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects.
Ownership of product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your
contributions will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning
the globe. We work in an agile environment where input from every developer is
welcomed and everyone’s voice is heard.

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Back-end Developer, Front-end Developer | Montreal, QC Canada
| [https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com)

Payment Rails is building a global payments API, which allows our customers to
transfer money and pay their contractors and suppliers worldwide. We're
looking for a few great people to join our amazing team here:

* Backend Developer - Help us make a solid API platform based on Typescript, NodeJS and Postgres along with integrating APIs to our banking providers. * Frontend Developer - Help us make a easy to use dashboard in React, that makes it easy for people to onboard, make payments and mange their API utilization.

Canidates should have BS in Computer Science/Engineering and a few years of
industry experience. Ideally with our technology stack, but we'll bring you up
to speed if you're the right person who likes to learn and build great things.

If interested, contact David Koblas, VP Engineering, david@paymentrails.com

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~30) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
akhudek
Kira Systems | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Canada | Full-time, Onsite,
Remote, [https://kirasystems.com](https://kirasystems.com) We're hiring
Clojure developers and UX Designers to work in all places within our stack. We
welcome candidates at all experience levels. Don't know Clojure but would like
to? We want to hear from you too. Remote is ok, we have flexible working
hours, and we offer a relocation bonus for those wanting to move to our
headquarters in Toronto.

Kira Systems is a fast-growing Toronto-based software company. Our mission is
to empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software tools for
uncovering relevant information in contracts. The Kira application is built
upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning technology. Our
customers include some of the world’s best law firms, professional service
firms, and corporations. They use Kira to quickly and accurately review and
analyze contracts for due diligence, real estate and financial transactions,
as well as contract management.

Clojure Developer: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-
developer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-developer).

Clojure Web Developer: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-184887-web-
developer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-184887-web-developer).

UX Designer: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-183900-ux-
designer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-183900-ux-designer)

Graphic Designer: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-189002-graphic-
designer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-189002-graphic-designer)

Lead Reliability and Performance Developer:
[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162195-lead-
reliability-a...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162195-lead-reliability-
and-performance-developer)

Junior Linux Sysadmin (not remote):
[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-181321-junior-linux-
sysad...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-181321-junior-linux-sysadminsre)

More: [https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

~~~
emperorcezar
Always wondered how remote from another country works. If you hire US people,
are they just hired as contractors?

~~~
joey-kira
Depends on many things, but we try to hire as employee where possible.

------
umuse
Umuse | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer | Austin, TX |
Onsite, [http://www.umuse.io](http://www.umuse.io)

We are an early stage, funded startup growing our relatively small engineering
team. We are looking for engineers that want to be part of small, nimble team
that is looking to make a difference, leave a mark, and hopefully transform an
industry. Sound challenging? It will be.

We are adding 3 more engineers as soon as you are ready to start. Given the
size you will make an immediate impact and have the responsibility to define,
design and build a great product. You will also help define a culture you will
enjoy working in. Open positions are:

\- Frontend Engineer (Node, React, ES6, Electron)

\- Full Stack Engineer ( Python, Scala, Javascript/Node, AWS, MySQL/RDS, Redis
)

\- Data Engineer (Python, MySQL, Spark, Hive )

See our jobs site for more details and to apply
[https://umuse.workable.com/](https://umuse.workable.com/)

------
johnwinstanley
Angel Solutions | Full Stack Developer | Liverpool, United Kingdom | £16K -
£20K + benefits | Full-time | www.angelsolutions.co.uk/jobs

Our circus themed offices are based in Liverpool, UK. We use C#, ASP.NET and
other web based technologies. Great place to start your career. Any
applications would need to arrive before the 8th June. As interviews are the
week after.

~~~
kagaw
Is REMOTE applicable?

~~~
johnwinstanley
No - we're looking for onsite devs :D

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
kainolophobia
Long Game | Software Engineer | SF | Full-time |
[https://longgame.co](https://longgame.co)

We’re building a savings app for people that struggle to save money. How you
ask? We’re using a new form of investment called prize-linked savings (new to
the US as of 2014). The simple explanation is that you trade part of your
interest for the chance to win from a prize pool of everyone's interest.

As a software engineer at Long Game you’ll be joining a small team of
engineers and will have full exposure to all aspects of our product
development processes.

We’re looking for developers that enjoy building fun mobile UX and/or
engineers with considerable finance experience.

Our stack: React Native, Node, Postgres, AWS

Cheers,

adam at longgame.co

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/23/long-game-
raises-6-6-milli...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/23/long-game-
raises-6-6-million-for-a-savings-account-that-doubles-as-a-lottery-ticket/)

------
dysruption
Soli | Director of Engineering | Boston, MA | $100K-120K www.solipoints.com

We are a startup developing a loyalty/rewards platform that, in addition to
cash back on purchases, will automatically offset a user’s CO2 emissions.

We are seeking a Director of Technology to work with our CPO to oversee
product development and maintenance.

This individual will be responsible for leading development of new features
and managing the iOS and backend (eventually android and web as well)
application for a shopping-rewards platform targeted at millennial consumer
adoption. Working directly with the CPO, and development team, this individual
will have a significant level of responsibility as an early senior engineering
hire.

REQUIREMENTS \- Great programming fundamentals \- Experience in leading
teams/project management \- Experience with mobile development (Swift &
Android) \- Back end development experience (Node.js & Express)

Email resume to james@solipoints.com with subject "HN: DoE Soli"

------
aee333
HealthVerity | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Permanent | Full Stack Developer,
Healthcare Data Analyst, Healthcare SQL Expert | HealthVerity is a VC-funded
early-stage tech startup that offers the fastest and most efficient way to
explore and acquire healthcare data. We help our clients discover, license and
link patient data across the widest range of top tier data providers. We
empower customers to gain new perspectives on patient activity while ensuring
complete privacy management and HIPAA compliance. Our stack runs entirely on
AWS and some of the tools we use are Spark, Airflow, Docker, Emberjs, and
Django. Our hiring process includes: phone interviews, onsite interview,
references. You can reach me with any questions at: aelefante@healthverity.com
See jobs here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=odUm5fwi&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=odUm5fwi&s=Hacker_News)

------
rutequstodio
Qustodio | Multiple Positions | Barcelona | Fulltime | ONSITE

Qustodio is an internet security startup based in the center of Barcelona. And
our product is the internet’s best parental control app.

We are looking for a progressive Front-end Web Designer and a rock solid
Javascript Engineer, both to be a part of our International Front-end Team.

Here you have more info: [https://qustodio.recruitee.com/o/frontend-web-
designer](https://qustodio.recruitee.com/o/frontend-web-designer)
[https://qustodio.recruitee.com/o/javascript-software-
enginee...](https://qustodio.recruitee.com/o/javascript-software-engineer)

You will be a part of a great culture (friendly and emphasizes both teamwork
and fun); a very international environment (our company is home to over 15
nationalities); with flexible working hours and in-house training and team
building events.

We are looking for you! Come join us!

jobs@qustodio.com

------
jangid
Optimizory | Software Engineer - Back End | NOIDA, India | ONSITE, SALARY:
350k-500k INR, [http://www.optimizory.com/](http://www.optimizory.com/)

Optimizory was created with a vision of building innovative products, which
address key problems faced by the target segment. We are now proud owners of
two segment leading products vREST and RMsis.

We strongly believe that people are the key constituents of a great company
and hence look forward to working with people with diverse ideas, a lot of
energy and a deep expertise in their domain.

The culture in the company is very informal with lots of flexibility in all
respects and you get to work with some of the brightest people in the
industry.

The position of Software Engineer - Back End involves developing server side
functionality of web applications. The job involves

    
    
      - Developing, integrating and testing components for RMsis (a web app)
      - Developing POC's for functions under consideration
      - Though we expect the potential team member to be open to new technologies, currently the work involves the following
      - Programming in JAVA AND/OR Scala
      - Use of Spring, Hibernate, Play, Akka frameworks
      - Multiple databases including Postgres, MySQL / MariaDB, Oracle, SQL Server
    

We are looking for team members with

    
    
      - A degree in Computer Science and a deep understanding of the subject
      - Ability to quickly learn and adopt new technologies and languages
      - A complete understanding of Web Stack/familiarity with web technologies and frameworks
      - Experience/familiarity with message based / Asynchronous design is desirable
      - 0-1 year experience
    

The selection process has three stages — 1\. Online Programming Test 2\. Video
Chat 3\. Onsite Interview.

To apply, send your resume to career@optimizory.com

------
novon
ShareGrid | Director of Engineering | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-time,
[http://sharegrid.com/](http://sharegrid.com/)

We're a 10 person, passionate, fun, fast-growing, VC funded startup dubbed
"The AirBnb of Cameras"

Looking for a talented full-stack Rails developer to lead our development team
here in Seattle. Help pro creatives share their gear with each other on the
leading marketplace for creative rentals (www.sharegrid.com).

Our current stack is Rails, React, JS/jQuery, HAML/SASS, MySQL, Git,
DelayedJob, DigitalOcean.

This is a full-time opportunity in beautiful Seattle, WA with benefits and
early equity in a fast-growing startup.

Please send a few examples of apps you built and what portion you worked on.

Benefits: Macbook Pro, iPhone, Flexible Work Schedule and Vacation Policy,
Healthcare, Stocked Kitchen, and house-working environment in N. Seattle.

Position and compensation can range from Full-stack Engineer to Director of
Engineering depending on experience.

------
mjoris
Pindrop | Atlanta, GA | Onsite

Software Engineer Lead | Full Time | Current authorization to work in the U.S.
a must

Pindrop is redefining security for voice transactions. We're the only team in
the industry with the technology to detect and assess identity over the phone.
Our flagship fraud detection product has expanded globally, and we're now
building a brand new voice authentication product.

For this new product, we are looking for a Lead Software Engineer to develop
strategy and implementation plans to improve product quality, from automation
frameworks to tooling and infrastructure. We're looking for strong programming
skills and a leader who values the end product.

Please check out further details for this role and other Engineering
opportunities and apply via our website: [https://www.pindrop.com/careers-
open-positions/](https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-positions/)

You can also email talent@pindrop.com for more details.

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | Tech and Security Ops positions | San Francisco | Fulltime | Onsite |
[https://www.kiva.org/careers](https://www.kiva.org/careers)

Kiva is a non-profit that allows people to lend money to low-income
entrepreneurs and students in over 80 countries. Kiva's mission is to connect
people through lending to alleviate poverty. We're currently looking for a SRE
/ SysOps person and a Security engineer. Both will report to our Head of
IT/Ops and work with me on our team. We're open to early career candidates who
are really passionate for our mission and for the tasks they'd be undertaking
even if your skills need some training / mentorship. Send me a message if you
have any questions and go ahead and put in your resume. It's really great
waking up every morning knowing you are going in and really doing something to
help people and change the world.

------
adamd_shieldai
Shield AI - Senior Software Engineer - Full-time onsite San Diego, CA

We're looking for software engineers with depth and breadth in C++, as well as
C and Python to develop and deliver the most advanced mobile autonomous
robots. Everything from low-level embedded development, to full stack
networking (OSI 1-7), to advanced state estimation and machine learning
running in the cloud are in the scope of what we do.

Shield AI is building fully autonomous quadrotors to perceive their
environment and collect intel in the last several miles of combat
environments. Our products provide forces with intelligence that removes the
fog of war and allows them to make better more informed decisions. Decisions
that protect and save lives.

We're a dedicated group of hard working people looking to make a difference on
the most challenging problems that really matter.

Contact: adam.dorwart[at]shield[dot]ai -
[http://shield.ai/](http://shield.ai/)

~~~
kshk123
The JD looks awesome. Just wanted to check if you guys are sponsoring visas or
any chance of remote work.

------
ivnezapno
Glovo | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[http://glovoapp.com](http://glovoapp.com)

Glovo is a Barcelona based start-up that is transforming the way consumer
access local goods, enabling anyone to get nearly any product delivered in
less than 60 minutes. We are looking for world-class engineers to work in our
Barcelona office. Apply if you are someone who loves working in a high-paced
startup environment and solving difficult problems. If you are focused on
making sure that customers get the best service possible. If you work well
with other top-level engineers and enjoy giving and receiving constructive
feedback that helps you grow.

\- Web Developer (Intermediate/Senior). (JS, Vue.js, Python)

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Backend Developer (Java)

See positions' descriptions here:
[https://glovo.recruitee.com/](https://glovo.recruitee.com/)

To apply - please write directly to me dmitry@glovoapp.com

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Engineering & Culture: [http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com)

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare and insurance investors \- Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics company that aims to lower
medical costs with predictive analytics and data science. Our iQueue product
line helps hospitals lower wait times and increase patient volumes by
optimizing patient pathways with data driven optimizations.

We are looking for Backend Engineers and Product Managers who posses an
entrepreneurial personality and the talent to think outside the box to get
things done. Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

COME HAVE FUN SOLVING COMPLEX PROBLEMS IN HEALTHCARE FOR A BILLION PEOPLE!

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC, Palo Alto, CA OR Remote | Lead Technical Writer | Full-Time |
Base + Pre-IPO Stock Options

We're hiring a Lead Technical Writer! MongoDB's docs
([https://docs.mongodb.com/](https://docs.mongodb.com/)) are regarded as some
of the best in the industry. Our secret? Our Writers are Engineers; they're
hands-on with source code, write their own code examples or sample
applications, test documents, break things, develop and maintain their own
build system, and more.

We're looking for candidates that have experience with RDBMS or NoSQL
databases, distributed systems, networking, or programming and have an
interest in writing/teaching/helping others get the most out of MongoDB.

Any interest? Please reach out to me to discuss at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or
apply directly at [http://grnh.se/2ioedf1](http://grnh.se/2ioedf1).

------
yummysoup
Preyra Solutions Group | Information Analyst / ETL Developer | Toronto, Canada
| ONSITE | www.preyrasolutions.com

PSG is a health care consulting, data science and research firm in Toronto,
ON. We use data to find ways to improve health care. Our clients and partners
include Ministries of Health, Health Regions, Hospitals, Agencies, Consulting
Firms and Universities.

We need help loading, validating, and preparing clinical and financial data
for analysis.

We're open to either full- or part-time and would consider students or
moonlighters who can dedicate some spare time as long as they are reliable and
reasonably available.

Depending on your skills and how you progress, you could also help with data
analysis or developing internal tools (usually in python, but sometimes as js
web apps).

More info:
[http://www.preyrasolutions.com/careers/etl_developer.php](http://www.preyrasolutions.com/careers/etl_developer.php)

------
elwatto
Elevate (Apple App of the Year) | iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.elevateapp.com](https://www.elevateapp.com)

Elevate is a cognitive training tool that was the recipient of Apple's App of
the Year award and Google's Editors' Choice distinction. It has been
downloaded more than 13 million times, helping users around the world build
critical communication and analytical skills.

We're looking for an experienced mobile developer who has a passion for
building great user interfaces, knows the value of small details and believes
in software that helps its users. We are an agile team looking to make our
customers' lives better by building the future of cognitive training and
proactive mental health.

Benefits:

* Deliciously healthy chef-cooked meals

* Equity

* Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance

* 401k plan

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/](http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/)

------
repole
San Antonio Spurs | Basketball Information Systems Front-end Developer |
Austin, TX | ONSITE, Full time,
[http://www.nba.com/spurs/](http://www.nba.com/spurs/)

Help build a user friendly web based interface for use by the San Antonio
Spurs Basketball Operations staff.

    
    
      -Implement a web based front-end that responsively scales to function properly on desktop systems, tablets, and mobile devices.
      -Design and develop data visualizations to be used in the basketball information system.
      -Proactively maintain and support the basketball information system infrastructure.
    

If interested, please apply online at
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm...](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm/Player-
Basketball-Operations?supcat=170#110245)

~~~
33W
To clarify, the position is in Austin? The link you provided says San Antonio.

------
540co
540 | Solutions Engineer (API Guru) | Arlington, VA | Full time,
health/life/dental/vision/401k

-DevOps Engineer -Systems Engineer -Full Stack Java/AngularJS Developer

Link to our jobs:
[https://www.themuse.com/jobs/c-540-jobs](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/c-540-jobs)

540.co is a technology consulting firm that helps government and business
clients innovate like startups. We love helping our Federal Agency, Department
of Defense and Fortune 500 clients use emerging technologies and lean startup
strategies to improve operations and do things better, faster, and cheaper.

We're looking for someone with big ideas, who thrives on innovation and is a
self-starter. If you love to learn about and work with new technologies, we
want to talk to you.

Link to our jobs:
[https://www.themuse.com/jobs/c-540-jobs](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/c-540-jobs)

------
imateapot
Doorsteps | Full Stack JavaScript Developer | NYC | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.doorsteps.com](https://www.doorsteps.com)

We are small team focused on helping renters across the US find their next
best place to live. We work with engineers from our parent company Move, which
operates Realtor.com. We’re looking for a highly motivated JS engineer to join
us. You’ll be crafting new features, working closely with our design team,
constructing/consuming APIs. Major plus if you are a CSS/SASS superstar!

Our stack includes Node, Express, React/Redux, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, and
much more

Learn more & apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/movesalesinc/jobs/608158](https://boards.greenhouse.io/movesalesinc/jobs/608158)

Feel free to reach out to me directly (Jordan) if you're interested in
learning more: jordan.tepper(at)move(dot)com

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is the true cross-device partner. By leveraging the power of our
proprietary Tapad Device Graph™, we unify data across all devices to
understand the interests, passions and behaviors of audiences and what they
care about.

Tapad Handles:

> 2 Mill events/sec

30+ PB of Data

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

Open Engineering Roles:

Data Engineer (NYC): [http://grnh.se/mskdc31](http://grnh.se/mskdc31)

Data Scientist (NYC): [http://grnh.se/qia7vp1](http://grnh.se/qia7vp1)

Data Scientist - OPTO (NYC): [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Infrastructure Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/7oalp31](http://grnh.se/7oalp31)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

VP of Engineering (Oslo): [http://grnh.se/o3lps41](http://grnh.se/o3lps41)

------
karatkier
Karat | Expert Interviewer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

As an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates
for your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

We are looking for experienced software engineers who believe that
interviewing is a first-class job. You should possess:

\- Experience as a top performing engineer at a big-tech or start-up.

\- Significant interviewing experience focused on evaluating fundamental
computer science skills (i.e. data structures, algorithms etc.), software
craftsmanship (i.e. understanding of unit testing, source control, APIs etc.),
and/or specific technologies (i.e. iOS, distributed systems etc.).

\- Strong oral and written communication skills. Able to empathize with
candidates and provide actionable feedback.

\- An ability to structure your schedule (i.e. you can pick certain blocks of
time during the day, evenings, weekends).

\- A genuine desire to continuously improve the Karat service and technical
interviewing.

Interested? Apply below to learn more and connect with the Karat Team.

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

------
xwilders
BEYOND LABS | Javascript Full Stack Developer | London £35-47.5k + up to 1%
equity | ONSITE | FULL TIME & INTERNS

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets. Ultimately, we believe
companies do best when employees are empowered to take initiatives, rather
than constrained by outdated budgets.

You will:

\- Integrate key finance and productivity tools with Beyond, such as Xero,
Asana and Slack

\- Help build ways of viewing and learning from large data sets using
visualisations, chat bots & Machine Learning

\- Work with our talented front and back end teams to deliver whole features -
front end components that users will love, linked to a robust and efficient
back end

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: xavier@bebeyond.co

------
virtuallynathan
Amazon Web Services | SDE / SysDE / Research/Data Scientist | Seattle, Palo
Alto (ONSITE) | VISA, aws.amazon.com, AS16509

The Internet is the world’s most complex network, with over 57,402 unique
networks connected together, it contains hundreds of millions of edges and
nodes. It is THE most pervasive, important, and complicated communications
network in the world -- somewhere out there things are about to go south. One
of the core backbone routers of a major Tier-1 Internet provider is having a
bad day. It started with a transient, yet persistent, problem which was only
detectable by a slight increase in dropped packets that went mostly unnoticed.
An hour later the router suffered a catastrophic failure dumping 500Gbps of
traffic onto an already congested alternate path causing ripples across the
Internet, disrupting websites and other Internet based services on the U.S
Eastern seaboard. Social media is ablaze as frustrated people rant about their
favorite website, video, or gaming service being down, or so slow that it’s
unusable. While the Internet burns, our customers are humming away oblivious
to the disaster. If you have an insatiable curiosity, love the process of
discovery, and you’re reading this with a grin... we should talk. Come join us
and...

* Do what nobody else in the world is doing... literally.

* Gain knowledge and expertise on the inner workings of the Internet, working with top-tier Network Engineers

* Define and Develop Amazon’s Internet Monitoring architecture

* Play in the piles of data to discover patterns that push our understanding and knowledge of Internet performance and availability anomalies

* Build massive real-time systems which inform and drive complex changes across the Internet

* Gain practical experience building software using Amazon Web Services

We are hiring for SDE/SysDE I (Entry Level), SDE/SysDE II (Mid-Level), Senior
SDE, and Research/Data Scientist I/II (Entry/Mid Level). We may have an
opening for a Data Engineer I/II in the future.

Sound like fun? Email me: nahtnow at amazon dot com.

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or just-graduated
college students. For internships or recent college grad positions please
apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE & REMOTE

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 214 million impressions /
month.

Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done: the
hackers and hustlers of this world. We need a few grown-ups that know their
stuff.

* Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* Backend / Ops Engineers (Go, Python, PHP, Kubernetes, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

* Designer (UI/UX for our platform, cutting edge web presence and brand consistency)

If you're interested, check out our sites
([https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)), apply
([http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com)) or email me
(bert@benzinga.com) direct with any questions.

------
wozmirek
KISURA | Software Developers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.kisura.com/](https://www.kisura.com/)

We are looking for experienced software developers to help us build Europe's
first curated digital shopping service for female fashion.

Our mission is simple: to provide our customers with handpicked outfits
tailored to their budget and style and make them feel beautiful and confident.

What’s in it for you? An opportunity to build a scalable, customer-centered
solution in a quiet office. We're based in Berlin’s famous Kreuzberg district
which means easy commute, lots of lunch, meetup and party options close by.

We are looking for:

\- Software developers (PHP/OOP, JAVA, GO, PYTHON)

\- Front-end developers (HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3)

\- QA engineers

Speaking German is not required.

How to apply: email me directly at mirek (at) kisura.de :) (I'm the product
manager here).

More info at [https://www.kisura.com/jobs](https://www.kisura.com/jobs).

------
g-wilson
Tallysticks | Javascript Developer(s) | London

We're looking for a Front-end Developer and a Node.js Developer to join our
small team in London. We're a Barclays Techstars 2016 graduate and are
currently based in the Barclays / Rise building in Old St / Shoreditch.

This is a fantastic opportunity for a motivated developer to join a company in
its early stages. Help us shape our core technology platform as we build out
for our first customers.

Our product is a financing application based around smart contracts (Ethereum
blockchain right now) which allows importers and exporters access to financing
for international trade much faster, and at much lower cost compared to the
legacy method - banks, phone-calls, and actual paper.

We're tackling a real-world problem and delivering real-world value, with
cutting-edge tech. We also already have traction with a number of corporates
in the finance and international trade spaces.

The Node.js Developer role will be focused on building out APIs and other
backend services. It will also involve some devops work with AWS. It is a
greenfield project, so expect lots of technical planning and decision-making.
As well as excellent Javascript ability, the ideal candidate will have past
experience with Blockchain platforms/clients, Elasticsearch, Redis, AWS,
Docker.

The Front-end role will be focused on building single-page applications with
React and/or Vue and will be responsible for leading all front-end projects
going forward. We also have a React-Native project which may be interesting to
potential candidates. As well as excellent HTML/CSS/Javascript ability, the
ideal candidate will have a good understanding of modern browser APIs, web
performance, experience with React and/or Vue.js, and isn't scared of front-
end build tools.

Equity available.

To apply, email nitesh@tallysticks.io with your CV.

~~~
spacetimecake
Will you be helping with relocation/visa?

------
jonnywhite
Ticket Tailor | Full Stack PHP Developer | London, UK
[https://www.tickettailor.com/careers/php-
developer/](https://www.tickettailor.com/careers/php-developer/)

Are you a talented PHP developer looking for an opportunity where your voice
really matters, you can make a big impact, and form an important part of an
exciting business?

We are looking for a full stack LAMP developer with at least three years’
experience, who uses an MVC framework and enjoys working in a fun office.
Being a small team we would also like this person to get involved in all
aspects of the product process – from ideas, to build, to deployment, to
customer feedback. They will take part in the architecture and development of
building new and maintaining existing functionality on our current platform,
as well as managing the development of entirely new projects and business
initiatives.

------
g_delgado14
Homigo | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

We’re on a mission to create a home maintenance service so simple to use that
homeowners can just forget about it.

We’re a small team — every engineer at Homigo has an outsized impact, and
you’ll lead the development of projects that define the future of the company.
Our culture is collaborative, focused, and fast-paced.

\---

About our team:

    
    
      - Aggressively solving the problems in a highly fragmented and massive market

(700B industry with very poor user experience)

    
    
      - Composed of 500 Startups, UofWaterloo, UofToronto, Harvard, and Next36 engineers
    
      - Fast growing company on clear path to being cash flow positive
    

Check out our home page at homigo.com

\---

Roles:

    
    
      -- Lead Software Engineer
    
      -- Front-End Engineer
    
      -- Software Engineer, Full Stack
    
      -- Software Engineer, Mobile
    

Check out our jobs at
[https://angel.co/myhomigo/jobs](https://angel.co/myhomigo/jobs)

------
ksowocki
I'm a few days late, and it's because I was out on parental leave on the 1st.
That's a great segway into my shameless plug for Occipital: A startup that is
family friendly, yay!

========================================

Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Supply Chain
Manager, Computer Vision Engineer, Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality,
Unity/Unreal Engineer, Business Development

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

------
nphippen
Convergys Analytics | Dev Ops Lead | Denver (remote) | Fun Team, full controll
of our move to the cloud, automating builds for Continuous integration. Really
need some leadership to get our software on the next level and efficient!
[https://goo.gl/nFDzuv](https://goo.gl/nFDzuv)

------
ctanous
Bluebeam is hiring engineers, product managers and product designers!

Bluebeam | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Salary Open

At Bluebeam, our purpose is real: We’re improving the way our world is built.
Bluebeam's innovative desktop, mobile and cloud solutions push the limits of
digital collaboration to enable professionals, who work in the most document-
intensive industries, to do what they do, better.

Check out our website for more details:
[https://www.bluebeam.com/](https://www.bluebeam.com/)

Roles: \- Lead Software Engineer (Web Solutions) \- Sr. Front-End Developer
(Boston) \- SQL Database Developer \- Sr. Product Manager \- Sr. Product
Designer

All positions offer base salary, annual bonus and comprehensive benefits.

To learn more or apply, please visit:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bluebeam#.WTXD32grJhF](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bluebeam#.WTXD32grJhF)

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Frontend Software Engineer |
Cambridge/Boston, MA | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.broadinstitute.org/](https://www.broadinstitute.org/)

We’re a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and methods for
interpreting the world's largest aggregated human genetic datasets. Our stack:
React, Redux, D3, SVG, GraphQL, nodejs, Docker, Kubernetes, GKE, Python,
Scala, Apache Spark.

We are looking for demonstrated experience with web tech, an eye for design,
and genuine excitement to learn new things.

Your work will be 100% open source and highly visible in the genetics/genomics
community. Our resources are used by tens of thousands of researchers and
physicians around the world. Come help shape the future of human genetic data
visualization and discovery!

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

------
tonyleask
Dictionary.com | Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack) | Los Angeles, CA |
ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.dictionary.com](http://www.dictionary.com)

Do you love to build and launch products at consumer scale? Do you thrive in
small team environments? Do you have a strong preference for TDD / BDD or
similar development methodologies? Do you have a strong track record of
continuously improving great software? Each month, Dictionary.com helps more
than 70 million monthly users attain language success. Our leading mobile
applications have been downloaded more than 100 million times – and we are
just getting started! We are hard at work reinventing the dictionary as a
platform that will enable and inspire social connection, communication,
learning, creativity and expression in the connected world. We are looking for
experienced, full-stack software engineers who have dealt with the challenges
of scaling consumer applications. Skills needed:

\- Mastery at least one modern (PHP, JavaScript, Ruby) backend stack. \- Work
experience with any of the following: Node, React or Angular.js. \- Solid
understanding of both SQL and NoSQL; strong experience with at least one
NoSQL-database. \- Strong knowledge of *nix.

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Subsidized dollars towards public transit or parking garage -
Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/yFmHrw](http://smrtr.io/yFmHrw) (or e-mail
jobs@dictionary.com)

About our company:
[http://content.dictionary.com](http://content.dictionary.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | full stack & front end engineers | Washington, DC |
ONSITE | $80k - 120k + sizable equity

We are GiveCampus, and we build fundraising software for educational
institutions. We went through Y Combinator in the summer of 2015, and have
been growing like crazy since. Michael Seibel, CEO of YC, thinks we'll be a
household name:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)

We're currently still a small team, and looking to find people who are
passionate about building quality software, and care about education. We're a
Ruby on Rails stack, looking for someone who is comfortable with css to
database queries, but skews to the front-end.

Send us an email at careers@givecampus.com with your github and why you're
passionate about helping schools raise money, and we'd love to chat.

------
doug_durham
Apple | Web Application Developer (Ruby on Rails) | Cupertino, CA | Full Time
| Onsite

We are the SWE Data Analytics Team at Apple. We originate, collect, process,
and analyze diagnostics and usage data from iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, Apple
TV, and Macintosh.

We are looking for an experienced Ruby developer to work on some exciting new
projects. If you know Rails and want to learn about the latest Big Data
technologies, we'd love to talk with you. We are a tight knit team that gets
things done and has an impact.

Requirements:

\- 3+ years web development

\- Strong backend development skills and experience developing REST APIs

\- Extensive experience in Ruby on Rail development

\- Experience using databases such as MySQL, Postgres, or Oracle

To apply use the link below or email: da-recruitment@group.apple.com

Here is the link:
[https://cooljobs.apple.com/us/search?job=52015482#&openJobId...](https://cooljobs.apple.com/us/search?job=52015482#&openJobId=52015482)

~~~
haidrali
Delivery failed on da-recruitment@group.apple.com

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We
also have a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
Larde50
Intelsat - Principal Software Engineer - McLean, Virginia - Onsite - US
Citizen -Intelsat is seeking an enthusiastic individual who is open to learn
Satellite communication concepts and serve as a primary developer on the
projects related to Satellite communication link analysis tools. The
individual will work as part of an Agile team to build and support complex
next generation applications using .Net technologies. An ideal candidate will
have hands-on experience in design and development of distributed computing
applications through actor based systems, code optimization and application
program interfaces (APIs). The individual should be ready to tackle complex
problems and learn technical aspects of complex custom-built tools that are
used in-house to perform complex satellite link budget analysis.

Please forward all inquires to richard.larde@intelsat.com Please apply

~~~
steveabbey
Securable.io| Sales Engineer | Cleveland, Ohio | ONSITE,
[https://www.securable.io/jobs](https://www.securable.io/jobs)

The human element in your organization cannot be ignored when it comes to
cyber security training! People are 70% of your cyber security risk. Not all
employees require the same cyber awareness training curriculum. Securable.io
tailors learning plan per every employee based on their behavior profile.
Phishing campaigns are not enough to develop employee cyber awareness.
Securable.io gathers personalized data and educates holistically

------
vlad
Medallia | San Mateo (California); Washington DC (Virginia); Buenos Aires
(Argentina) | Software Engineer, Front-End, Back-End, Infrastructure, DevOps,
Security, iOS, Android, Mobile

Success: I found this job with Who is Hiring in 2015 and referred someone
successfully as well, so read on! The headquarters are mid-Peninsula, just 26
minutes by Caltrain from San Francisco or Palo Alto (free unlimited pass.)

1) Medallia powers reports and surveys for hundreds of the world's best
companies like AirBnB, Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons,
Nordstrom, and Delta Airlines.

2) Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in
any company.

3) We use many technologies and tools on various teams, such as Java, React,
Angular, and React Native. We host some customers on AWS but the majority use
our own scalable platform.

Please send me your resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at: email (my HN
username) @ medallia.com

------
jfraiman
Wheelhouse | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Wheelhouse is building technology foundational to the next generation of the
hospitality space. We have not lost a paying customer in 5 months, we have a
shared love with our customers, and we’ve grown 300% since the start of the
year. We’re supported by a number of the best VCs in Silicon Valley, as well
as many of the largest Real Estate and hospitality companies in the world. Oh!
And, we’re a darn fun team on a path to building a meaningful and lasting
company. I can promise you’ll be happy you learned more!

Check out some of our work here: useWheelhouse.com.

Roles: \-- Senior Software Engineer (x2+) \-- Head of Engineering \-- Head of
Data Science \-- Lead Recruiter \-- Senior Designer

All positions offer competitive salary, equity and comprehensive benefits.

Please learn more at
[https://jobs.lever.co/usewheelhouse](https://jobs.lever.co/usewheelhouse)

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS GmbH | Software Developer | Munich, Essen | ONSITE, Full-Time,
Part-Time, [http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

We are a small but very developer driven company. If you would like to work in
your own pace, setting your own goals, you will feel right at home.

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse NeoSCADA and
Package Drone. If you have any experience with industrial protocols (IEC
60870, IEC 61850, DNP3, OPC, ...) and would like to be part of that, then
please apply!

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

Send your CV to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

No recruiters or placement agencies

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | Rails Engineers & Data Scientists & Product Managers | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, [https://www.snapdocs.com](https://www.snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs (YC W14, SV Angel) is an early stage, rapidly growing company looking
to fill a variety of roles. (Growth, amiright?) We're a small team tackling
the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're bringing modern, elegant
software to a field that still relies on fax machines and manilla envelopes.
We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based pillar of the US
economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, data,
and computer vision for mortgage documents. For data, it decides everything we
do. We won't start work on a new feature until we can point to the numbers we
hope to move. Snapdocs' culture is one that trusts its team members to make
smart decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements Regardless of Role: * Being the 10th member of on a
fast-growing technical team (and 30th employee overall). This means helping to
form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's
time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to
create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back
the whole way through. * Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an
interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and
perhaps have a glimpse of the solution. * Empathy. We work closely with our
customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important
in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Lots of positions | Boston, MA |
ONSITE only

We're a startup embedded within Partners Healthcare that is applying machine
learning to medicine and is focused on commercializing the results. Thanks to
our founding institutions, Massachusetts General Hospital & Brigham and
Women's Hospital, we have the data to make this a reality. And with
sponsorship from Nvidia and GE, we have the compute and financial resources as
well.

We're a new organization and are trying to grow pretty aggressively. We are
hiring across the board, and those who join us would have a voice in
determining our stack. Reqs are open for Back End & Front End Engineers, Data
Scientists, Data Engineers, and PMs. If you're interested, feel free to PM me
with any questions.

[https://clindatsci.com/jobs](https://clindatsci.com/jobs)

~~~
lixingxian
I'm looking at your bio for ways to PM you and all I see is your twitter. Do
you mean you'd like us to contact you that way?

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/) | Deep
Learning/Machine Learning Engineers | Software Engineers/DevOps | Deep
Learning Research Engineer & Scientists | At Osaro, we’re creating machine
intelligence software that combine state-of-the-art perception with powerful
adaptive decision-making abilities to help computer and robotic systems act
efficiently and intelligently. Find more information here
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/) &
[https://angel.co/osaro/jobs](https://angel.co/osaro/jobs) / Submit your
resume on our website. Thank you!

------
transfix
Transfix | Engineering Manager, Front-end Engineers, Back-end Engineers | NYC
| On-site

Transfix is creating a marketplace to connect shippers with truck drivers.
We're in a $400B industry that's ripe for automation. We're dedicated to
reducing the amount of miles being wasted by optimizing the way shipments are
handled from creation to delivery.

We're looking for mid-sr (3+ yrs) front-end and back-end engineers to join our
team! We're also looking for an engineering manager that has previous
experience managing teams in a startup/agile environment.

Tech stack: Aurelia.js, react.js, es6, ruby on rails, postgres, AWS

Process: Recruiter Screen (20min) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > On-site Interview
(3-4hrs)

If interested, please apply on our jobs site
([https://jobs.lever.co/transfix](https://jobs.lever.co/transfix)) or reach
out to me at michelle@transfix.io

------
jesseyjean
Panasonic Automotive | SMT ( Surface Mount Technology ) Engineer | Monterrey,
Mexico; Reynosa, Mexico | On Site (Relo covered)

Panasonic Automotive | SMT ( Surface Mount Technology ) Manager | Monterrey,
Mexico; Reynosa, Mexico | On Site (Relo covered)

Panasonic Automotive | Operations Manager | Monterrey, Mexico; Reynosa, Mexico
| On Site (Relo covered)

Panasonic Automotive | SMT ( Surface Mount Technology ) Technician |
Monterrey, Mexico; Reynosa, Mexico | On Site (Relo covered)

Due to product growth Panasonic Automotive is expanding it's productions lines
(and SMT lines) from Reynosa > Monterrey. ~15 roles available immediately.

Generic Job Description: [http://bit.ly/SMTMex](http://bit.ly/SMTMex) \+
competitive benefits \+ career advancement opportunities \+ industry training

Interested? Email me: JesseyJean [at] gmail [dot] com >internal / client side
recruiter - NOT agency<

------
tmarkovich
Gamalon | Full-Stack Engineer | Boston | Full-Time

Gamalon is developing a radical new approach to machine learning coming out of
MIT and Stanford and applying it to create amazing new products.
[http://gamalon.com/technology/](http://gamalon.com/technology/) We are
looking for a great generalist full-stack software engineer to join our team.
Primary Responsibilities:

\- Become a technical leader in our growing company

\- Invent, brainstorm, plan, build, and deploy new cloud-based machine
learning products

\- Help prototype new product features including web UI/UX

\- Assist and advise the R&D team in developing high quality code and
architectures Experience, Skills, and Interests:

\- Generous with others and collaborates well in a team environment.

\- Intellectually curious and interested in machine learning. - Proficient in
Python, C, and JavaScript is desired, along with facility in learning new
programming languages and architectures.

\- Experienced with Docker, Kubernetes, API gateways, and other technologies
on EC2, Google, and Azure clouds. BS, MS, or PhD in CS, physics, or applied
mathematics a plus

\- Based in the Boston area or willing to move

\- Authorized to work in the U.S.

Salary negotiable. Highly competitive healthcare (including dental and vision)
and parental leave benefits.

We believe that diverse teams make great teams, and we encourage people of all
backgrounds and experience to apply. We are an equal opportunity employer and
all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without
regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity,
national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other
characteristic.

Email us at jobs@gamalon.com with “[Job ID 301]” in the subject line

------
shan28harris
SmugMug| Mountain View, CA | Technical Project Manager | Onsite

We’re looking for a project manager whose talents include extruding the best
out of the people and projects they oversee, and thriving when planning
projects and working with teams. At SmugMug, our project managers are integral
to helping us deliver amazing new products and features to our customers.
You’ll collaborate with engineering, management, data science, and product
teams to complete projects on goal, on time, and within budget while helping
your team excel and triumph.

We’re seeking a sharp, proactive, passionate individual to fill this star role
with panache for hands-on, results-oriented effort at our Mountain View
headquarters. Sound like you?

Click here for more info: [https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?gh_jid=586114](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-Openings?gh_jid=586114)

------
JoeEngineer
MathWorks | Senior Software Engineer C++ Cloud Services | MetroWest Boston, MA
| ONSITE, mathworks.com

The MathWorks is looking for a smart, creative and energetic C++ Software
Engineer interested in building massively scalable concurrent systems whose
curiosity and passion drives innovation and production quality to new levels.
Successful candidates will work on a cohesive engineering team who share an
intrinsic drive for delivering high quality products.

Apply at:
[https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/17152?s...](https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/17152?source=13953)

Learn more at:
[https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/](https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/)

------
icco
First Look Media - New York, NY | Senior Backend Engineer | ONSITE

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/firstlookmedia/jobs/710082](https://boards.greenhouse.io/firstlookmedia/jobs/710082)

The job page has an in-depth look at the company and what you would be working
on, but some sites that first look is in charge of:

[https://thenib.com/are-we-living-in-a-computer-
simulation](https://thenib.com/are-we-living-in-a-computer-simulation)
[https://theintercept.com/2017/01/10/the-crimes-of-seal-
team-...](https://theintercept.com/2017/01/10/the-crimes-of-seal-team-6/)
[https://fieldofvision.org/project-x](https://fieldofvision.org/project-x)

And many others!

------
bfaviero
Synapse Technology Corporation | border security | San Francisco | ML &
Computer Vision Intern, part-time, full-time w/ equity (early hire)

Synapse is bringing computer vision and deep learning to the defense sector.
The first product we're developing is automated threat recognition software
for the TSA for the detection and classification of threats/prohibited items
(guns, knives, hammers, water bottles) in baggage. In a short time we've built
relationships with TSA, DH, and most of the large x-ray and CT manufacturers.

Looking for someone with any experience in: developing classification
algorithms and architectures on visual data, processing 3D data, deep
learning, using C++ libraries (to work with vendor data), Windows (for
eventual integration with hardware)

Shoot me a note if you're at all interested in what we do! Would love to chat.
bruno@syntechcorporation.com

------
ckorhonen
Minibar Delivery | Software Engineer | NYC | Full-Time, OnSite |
[https://minibardelivery.com](https://minibardelivery.com)

We are building the best way to show for wine, beer and liquor; both on-line
and on your mobile device.

You will be joining a small development team, working on features for both our
customers and our store partners and helping us scale and evolve our
architecture. This is a great opportunity to work across multiple areas with a
variety of different technologies and tools.

Our stack is Ruby, React, React Native (Yay!) , Postgres and ElasticSearch.

The ideal candidate has 3+ years of professional software development
experience, ideally in a start-up team environment.

Our office is based in the heart of NoHo, NYC, with easy access to the subway
and plenty of nearby shops/bars/restaurants.

Email chris@minibardelivery.com for more details, and mention that you saw
this on HN!

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer (research department), Research Scientist |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

We are a well funded (about 11.5 million dollars series A funding received in
March this year) artificial intelligence startup located in the heart of
Tokyo. About 25 members total, from 10 different countries. The focus is on
bringing the latest in deep learning / AI research to industries in Japan. We
are looking for research scientists and software engineers. Japanese language
ability is not required, as the main language within the company is English.

Please apply here:
[https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/](https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/)

The main website is [https://www.cogent.co.jp/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/) ,
but the English version is not ready yet (only Japanese).

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Director of Security | San Diego, CA | Onsite,
Full Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: We're looking for a driven, experienced and hands-on
security professional to own the day-to-day and strategic security
initiatives. Your day-to-day activities will range from pursuing security
compliance to implementing a WAF solution for our AWS-based cloud offering.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com & kbaker@blkmtn.com

------
cdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Palo Alto,
CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love
building things and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a
huge slow moving industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Backend Engineer | Remote OK
[https://www.codelitt.com](https://www.codelitt.com)

We’re looking for an engineer who has experience working with .NET and Ruby.
Frontend chops definitely a plus.

We are a product incubator and corporate skunkworks/R&D lab. We develop
scalable technology on platforms such as Web + Mobile, Machine Learning,
AR/VR, and AI/Robotics. You'll work with the latest and greatest of bleeding
edge tech, have a diverse team, score excellent on the Joel test, and allow a
lot of autonomy. We also offer 20% time to work on whatever you're passionate
about (open source, pet project, etc).

We allow remote, but the Americas (north & south) or Europe working hours are
required.

(Please no agencies/recruiters)

Shoot us your CV and Github/similar to cody [at] codelitt.com and vincent [at]
codelitt.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
arabeske
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
[https://www.quobyte.com](https://www.quobyte.com)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system – a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant, and
delivers high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video, EDA, and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for
SaaS products.

If you’re into systems, we’ve got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, and more. Languages are C++, Java, and Python. We do
whiteboard interviews and value passion for coding.

Roles:

\+ Senior/Junior Software Engineer

\+ Engineer in Testing/QA

\+ Support Engineer

\+ Sales Engineer

Interested? Get the ball rolling and send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

Note: We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply if you’re based
in the EU.

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 20 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a data
engineer, data analyst, full stack developer, devops engineer, BI engineer,
and a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply
using the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any
questions!

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/412944)

DevOps Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

BI Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7815FB9273](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7815FB9273)

Graphic Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7BA29C3DC8](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/j/7BA29C3DC8)

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Lead Data Platforms Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Lead Engineer, SPM | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Lead UX Designer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Data Scientist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well: Sailthru | Customer
Success Manager | New York | [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Mobile Customer Success Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director | New York, Los Angeles or San Francisco
| [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Solutions Consultant | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | UX/UI Designer | Remote OK
[https://www.codelitt.com](https://www.codelitt.com)

We’re looking for a UX/UI designer to join our design team. 3D chops a plus,
but not required.

We are a product incubator and corporate skunkworks/R&D lab. We develop
scalable technology solutions on platforms such as Web + Mobile, Machine
Learning, AR/VR, and AI/Robotics. You'll work with the latest and greatest of
bleeding edge tech, have a diverse team, score excellent on the Joel test, and
allow a lot of autonomy. We also offer 20% time to work on whatever you're
passionate about (open source, pet project, etc).

We allow remote, but the Americas (north & south) or Europe working hours are
required.

(Please no agencies/recruiters)

Shoot us your CV and portfolio to vincent [at] codelitt.com and cody [at]
codelitt.com

------
wskemper
ViaSat | Software Engineer - viasat.io Platform | San Diego, Austin, Boston |
REMOTE

As a Software Engineer on the Cloud Engineering team, you’re on the front
lines of ViaSat’s move to the cloud. Our team builds the viasat.io Platform, a
suite of bedrock network and security services that every group at ViaSat uses
to build and protect their products. We also serve as advisors for other
engineering teams, helping them make better use of cloud technologies and
practices.

On any given day, you may be walking colleagues through the finer points of
VPC design, or presenting a workshop on developing against viasat.io’s APIs.
You might be adding DNSSEC support to our DNS service, automating TLS
certificate validation across the entire network, or deploying our services to
a new continent. Our challenges and our products are always evolving.

Email stephan.kemper@viasat.com

------
steve-mushero
OpsStack | Product Manager | Bay Area | ONSITE | Full-time | OpsStack.io

[http://www.opsstack.io/job-product-manager](http://www.opsstack.io/job-
product-manager)

OpsStack is unifying the Cloud / On-Line operations world, helping Ops,
DevOps, SRE, and SysAdmin teams finally get control of their new chaotic &
dynamic world. Our job is to build the full-stack, full-lifecycle tools that
drive their world.

This is an exciting Product role at the forefront of Cloud and DevOps
technologies.

Responsibilities:

\- Driving every aspect of OpsStack product \- Work with customers, engineers,
stakeholders to define everything \- Understand fast-moving Ops/DevOps market,
and its future \- Drive requirements, documentation, and acceptance processes
\- Ensure smooth sequencing, delivery, and integration of new features and
enhancements

Suggest you review this great article on What Makes a Great Product Manager as
we agree: [https://hackernoon.com/what-makes-a-great-product-
manager-3c...](https://hackernoon.com/what-makes-a-great-product-
manager-3c1d03b90356)

You must understand the technology to some degree, the market a lot, and the
customer for sure. Expect a lot of customer face time, and a lot of discussion
over what matters, to who, and why.

Requirements:

\- Several years Product Management experience. In a seriously technical
product. \- Ideally in SaaS, IT, and Cloud. \- You don't need to be an
engineer, but thinking like one will help; a lot. \- Experience in Story,
Project Management, and Roadmap tools. \- Ideally you have experience managing
Linux Systems & AWS/Azure cloud resources

To apply, please send your resume and an overview of why this is the role for
you. We strongly encourage a diverse workforce & a wide pool of applicants -
we are everything-friendly. Send to: Jobs (at) OpsStack.io

------
sysenter
Microsoft | Security Software Engineer | Redmond, WA, USA | ONSITE

Microsoft’s Windows and Devices Group (WDG) Security Assurance team is
responsible for securing a variety of core operating system features and
devices used by over 1B customers every day.

We are looking for an energetic developer to join a newly formed team that
will work with engineering teams across WDG, helping and driving their
security needs and promises.

Requirements:

\- 3-5 years of experience developing production-ready native code (C/C++);

\- Experience debugging and triaging security issues, both user and kernel
space;

\- Basic understanding of software security concepts and exploitation
techniques;

\- Ability to work in a team as well as independently;

\- Ability to learn and onboard in a new technology quickly;

\- Good cross-group and interpersonal skills, and ability to adapt quickly;

\- BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience.

To apply please send a resume/cv and contact information to
wdgsarecruitment@microsoft.com

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Full Stack Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN |
[https://www.kipsu.com](https://www.kipsu.com) ONSITE, INTERNS

Kipsu is a 4-year old, bootstrapped company whose messaging tools keep
personal connections at the heart of service. Our “back in the day” is right
now. These are the glory days that will be referenced with nostalgia by
employees 1 - 50 after we careen well past 200.

We’re seeking a full stack developer to join our engineering team of 9. Some
reasons you might want to toss your hat in the ring: • Autonomy - our
engineering team cultivates a culture of trust and responsibility that
empowers developers to drive meaningful changes and make their own
architectural choices • Impact - small, nimble teams means that your work
makes a measurable difference in the success of the business (and yes, even
moving the proverbial needle!) • Evolution - our all-in, continuous
improvement attitude lends itself to blameless retros; we value learning from
our mistakes as individuals and as a team • Conviviality - we’re a Best Places
to Work awardee chock full of smart, friendly Minnesotans (and a couple
Ioweigians) who prioritize relationships and love treating our customers and
each other ridiculously well • Bonus: We embrace modern DevOps practices, with
a focus on collaboration from design and coding through deployment and beyond

Our ideal match is a full-stack developer with demonstrated experience
building web applications with Javascript and front-end frameworks as well as
a solid, scalable backend codebase by applying object-oriented principles
using PHP, Node.js, Java, Go, or other languages and frameworks. Amazon Web
Services (AWS) or other cloud computing platforms and experience building
native mobile applications for iOS or Android are a huge bonus.

If you’re interested in learning more, please see our full job description at
[http://kipsu.io/2dG](http://kipsu.io/2dG) or reach out to resume@kipsu.com
which is checked fastidiously by a human.

------
squeral
Zappar | JavaScript Developer | London | ONSITE
[https://www.zappar.com](https://www.zappar.com)

Zappar is an award-winning mobile Augmented Reality app powering experiences
for some of the world's biggest brands. We're an intentionally small team who
take great pride in our work from the first line of code to the last pixel of
our epic content, and we're thrilled to have delivered tens of millions of
Zappar experiences to users around the globe.

We are looking for a JavaScript developer to help build and maintain Zappar's
fantastic creative tools - build from the ground up in JavaScript and web
technologies.

The successful candidate will have demonstrable skills and experience in: •
JavaScript • HTML & CSS • Modern JavaScript techniques and tools

Extra bonus points for: • TypeScript • NodeJS • jQuery

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite | Full-time, Internships |
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.

Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises PhDs from top universities, hackers, competitive
programmers, and accomplished entrepreneurs. We offer a full range of
benefits, a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and
contributes to real, deliverable products.

We are seeking talented people to join our team:

\- Software engineers (iOS & Android)

\- Software engineers (backend, cloud infrastructure)

\- Research scientists (SLAM / computer vision / machine learning)

\- Robotics engineers (calibration, cameras, signal processing)

Please apply at careers@bluevisionlabs.com

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | UX/UI Designer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE (with remote
options), Relocation Offered for Out-of-State Candidate

 _Perks: 6 Time Winner of "Best Place to Work" from Outside Magazine, Health
Insurance Premiums 100% paid for, Unlimited Ski Lift Tickets, Outdoor Gear
Closet, and great work/life balance._

www.geocaching.com/careers

About Geocaching HQ We are the global headquarters for the game of geocaching.
Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of millions of
people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. How cool is that?

Position Overview: We want to maximize the ease-of-use for all of our
products, so our users can spend less time figuring out how our applications
work and more time playing outside. The UX/UI Designer for Web will assist in
all phases of product development, including research, ideation, validation
and high-fidelity visual design.

We need you to make the cool, innovative things that will turn Geocaching into
a trend-setter on the international stage.

What you'll do: ● Work as a critical member within a team of product owners,
producers and developers to deliver world-class experiences ● Create what it
takes to articulate the design, including whiteboard sketches, user flows,
wireframes, interactive prototypes, animations and redlines ● Interview users,
gather requirements from stakeholders, present your designs, and explain the
reasoning behind design decisions ● Contribute to the growth of the UX team
through critiques, brainstorms, discussions and recommendations

Apply today at www.geocaching.com/careers. Interview process includes 1st
Phone Screen w/ HR, 2nd Phone Screen w/ hiring team + portfolio review, Skype
Interview (if out of state), and In-person Interview.

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train or
shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
ifc
Qventus | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite

Qventus mission is to simplify how healthcare operates, so that hospitals and
caregivers can focus on delivering the best possible care to patients. We
think that data and analytics should make it easier for hospital teams to do
great things.

We use machine learning to create solutions that help healthcare organizations
and their people adapt to the variability of the healthcare system and make
the right decisions from the most complex data. We believe that small, day-to-
day decisions can, over time create massive improvements in healthcare.

We have several positions open:

\-- Full Stack Engineers

\-- Front End / Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS)

\-- DevOps Engineer

\-- QA/Build/Release Engineers

For more information, visit [http://www.qventus.com](http://www.qventus.com)
If you are interested please submit your resume to jobs@qventus.com

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 30 people who have been working on this for 2 years.
We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people drive.
We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product and
user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an insurance
carrier from scratch.

We've raised $7M, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.
Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineering Managers and Engineers | Onsite |
Visa

Our mission is pretty simple; we believe that everyone deserves sophisticated
financial advice. We are focused on taking services typically reserved for the
ultra-wealthy, automating them and delivering them directly to the investors
at an incredibly low cost. We have clients in all 50 states who trust us with
$5 billion in assets and growing. With our clients' trust, we believe we can
and will change this industry.

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Engineering
Managers, Sr. Backend Engineers and Sr. Data Engineers with Java experience.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
cadr
Final (YC W15) | Oakland, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://getfinal.com](https://getfinal.com)

Help us build a credit card for the 21st century. We just launched and
continue to grow out our talented team. It's a unique opportunity to deal with
a complex, scalable product that people interact with every day.

Final is a YC and venture-backed company based in downtown Oakland, CA a few
steps from the BART. We’re a small team of intellectually curious people
trying to make waves in a big industry.

We are looking for exceptional front and backend (or full stack) developers
and a variety of products and operations roles. Our stack is Rails and Tornado
backends with React/iOS/Android front ends.

[https://getfinal.com/jobs/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/)

------
Sure-Round
BigCommerce | Senior QE, Senior Engineer, Software Engineer II, Lead Engineer
| AUSTIN, TX | [http://grnh.se/h6t5lk1](http://grnh.se/h6t5lk1)

BigCommerce, named a "Best Place to Work" in Austin in 2016, is looking for
engineers to design and implement scalable, highly interactive applications
that power thousands of ecommerce businesses. Our team strives to build
amazing products leveraging cutting edge distributed systems technologies.
Learn more about the team: [http://www.bigeng.io/team-on-a-
mission/](http://www.bigeng.io/team-on-a-mission/)

Job Board => [http://grnh.se/h6t5lk1](http://grnh.se/h6t5lk1)

Tech we use: Ruby, PHP, Scala, Angular, Docker, and more.

------
BenderV
Doctrine | Sales | Paris | Doctrine.fr | ONSITE

Doctrine is the "Google" for the case-law in France! We are a young startup
with a huge growth. We have raised more than 2M € after less than 6 months of
existence.

We use DL / NLP to automate lawyers' interns jobs! and we have a deep focus on
User Experience.

We are looking for a French-speaking Sales (wo)man to join the team and kick-
start our growing sales, A senior Back-End developper and a Data-Scientist !

We are also always hiring A-player Developers, Data-Scientists or any bright
and ambitious hackers.

Apply here:
[https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement](https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement) or
see our open positions on Angel List:
[https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs](https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs)

------
mattrooof
Rooof | QA Engineer | Victoria, BC | Onsite
[http://www.rooof.com/jobs](http://www.rooof.com/jobs)

Rooof is a small but growing company in beautiful Victoria, BC, Canada. We
make quality software for the property management industry that helps save
them time and get more leases.

We are at the stage where it makes sense to bring on a full-time QA Engineer.
You would be responsible for building out the QA side of things and would have
complete ownership of the role as we grow.

[http://www.rooof.com/qa-engineer](http://www.rooof.com/qa-engineer)

If you have any questions, reach out to me at matthew.mccormick@rooof.com.
We'll also be looking for general Software Engineers later on this year so
feel free to reach out if this role isn't an exact match.

------
tasuki
KwiqJobs | REMOTE within Europe | Frontend

KwiqJobs is the Mechanical Turk for mobile. We help researchers and companies
generate data to train their AIs.

After one year of bootstrapping, we've raised substantial funding and are
looking for a passionate frontend web developer in a remote position. Our
technology stack consists of a PostgreSQL, a Scala/Play backend and a native
Android app. Soon, we also want to make use of machine learning to increase
the efficiency of our platform.

You should love to build beautiful UIs and participate in the design of our
restful APIs. We offer a lot of freedom and a strong technical team (our
business team is not bad neither) of Scala and Android developers. We get
together for monthly hackatrips in European cities. Free pizza and coffee as
well as fame and glory!

Contact Jannes, our CTO, at jannes.stubbemann@kwiqjobs.com!

------
returnlytom
Returnly | Full Stack Engineer | Larkspur / San Francisco, CA

When was the last time you actually enjoyed your online return experience? At
Returnly, our goal is to modernize the world of e-commerce reverse logistics
to delight both shoppers and merchants. We're looking for an experienced full
stack engineer to work on features and tooling in our core products.

Our team uses primarily Ruby on Rails to build our web applications, and have
multiple services in Java, Kotlin and Golang. We are test driven, and write
our Ruby tests in RSpec. We use MySQL, Redis, Kinesis (similar to Kafka),
Angular. We are moving towards containerizing our applications with Docker. We
take pride of our code, and have a process that allows us to deploy multiple
times per day.

Sounds like a good fit? Want to learn more? Drop us a line: code <at>
returnly.com

------
mb22
AtScale | Engineering | San Mateo | Salary: very good | ONSITE
[http://atscale.com](http://atscale.com)

We built an analytics platform that works with all the modern big data
platforms both onsite (hadoop) and in the cloud (BigQuery, Athena). Our stack
is Scala (back end), Go, JS. We do difficult things, actual algo
implementation and stuff verging on real computer science. We desparately need
more people that know a _lot_ about Hive, Spark, Presto, Impala, etc and are
willing to make it very interesting for the right person. We have a great team
with no churn because we trust them to make the right decisions and execute.
Thank you and good luck in your search.

[https://jobs.lever.co/atscale](https://jobs.lever.co/atscale)

~~~
dsacco
_> Salary: very good_

I hate to do this on this thread, but - commit to an explicit salary range or
don't put anything down about it. What is "very good"? You might as well say
"competitive" \- it offers exactly the same transparency as if you had listed
nothing, because it's qualitative, not quantitative.

What am I supposed to think after reading that description? "Very good" for me
personally means north of $200k - for someone else it could be significantly
higher or lower. But we don't really get the benefit of knowing if your "very
good" matches our "very good."

It's particularly disingenuous to me to list salary as if you're going to be
transparent about it, then slap something on there that just maintains the
information asymmetry you had before. At least the other companies who list
nothing at all are forthright in their lack of salary transparency.

To be clear, I'm not taking a side on salary transparency. I'm specifically
saying _you_ should take a side here, instead of trying to have your cake and
eat it too. If your salary range is actually "very good" for that skillset,
you will find that the right people are applying. Would you be interested in a
SaaS product that said "Very Expensive" on its pricing page, instead of a)
listing actual, quantifiable pricing or b) not listing pricing and requiring a
sales call?

~~~
mb22
I hear you, and I'm not trying to be cagey here. I'm in the market for a very
specific set of skills. The talent/experience/ability for this position varies
wildly from "I know of Hive" to "I implemented the Hive CBO, check out my
commits". What would I pay for the later? I'm not actually sure what the upper
limit would be. I think for the average "engineer/programmer" job there is a
pretty well known salary distribution and I know that we are on the upper end
of, which is why I put "very good". For a specific specialist job like this
putting a salary seems like a mistake, and not putting a salary seems like you
are probably cheap. I might pay you north of $200k, but I if everyone that
applies assumes they are going to make >$200k, it would be hard to take a less
qualified person and adjust their expectations down, even if they would be a
great hire for us. It's lose-lose I guess. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
dbnoch
What you've offered (range of salary, could be near 200k depending on
seniority) provides useful information than 'very good' which is what they
were referring too.

thank you for providing your reasoning and feedback.

------
yonasb
StackShare | Full-time | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

We've recently launched a new product called Stack News which you may have
seen here on HN: [https://stackshare.io/news](https://stackshare.io/news).

We're looking for an experienced front-end focused engineer that's passionate
about dev tools: [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-soft...).
_Must be familiar with both React and Rails_.

We're a small distributed team of 4, spread out across the US. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it.

Interview process:

Phone screen -> technical interview -> code project -> product interview ->
final interview -> offer letter!

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing us please include your resume and/or

LinkedIn profile URL!

------
alyraz
Hipcamp | SF, CA | Full-time

Use your coding, sales or photography skills to get more people into nature!

At Hipcamp [https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)) we partner with
private landowners to unlock access to new place for people to go camping and
get outside.

We are seeking the following team members to join us on our mission to get
more people outside:

—Software Engineer (build cool things!)

—Sales (work with new hosts to open up their land!)

—Field Scout (we pay you to go photograph new campsites, true story!)

More details and application here:
[https://www.hipcamp.com/careers](https://www.hipcamp.com/careers)

We value diversity and our culture is all about inclusivity, putting
experience first, transparency, and lots of feedback to maximize personal and
company growth.

Come join us in using the Internet to connect more people with nature!!!

Alyssa

~~~
lj3
Is the software engineer position onsite only or are you open to remote?

~~~
alyraz
We're shooting for onsite right now, but I bet we'll be open to remote in the
future! If you send in a quick application now we can reach out to you first
when we're open for remote.

~~~
lj3
Will do! Thanks!

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Blockchain App Engineer (Internship) | Paris, France | ONSITE,
[https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Solidiy/Ethereum, Bitcoin, Hyperledger Python, Django Rest Framework,
React/Redux, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Legalstart is revolutionising legal services for SMBs in France thanks to an
online application that allows them to manage legal documents and paperwork in
an automated fashion.

We are looking for a young developer highly motivated by blockchain
technologies to help us build related services.

More details here: [https://goo.gl/2cCj8i](https://goo.gl/2cCj8i) You can
apply directly at jobs-tech [at] legalstart.fr

Note: we’re open for other internships and senior engineering jobs, so don’t
hesitate to apply for that as well!

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago | ONSITE | Full-time

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.
Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing. Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the
backend, Backbone on the frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile,
and Python 3 for machine learning.

If you want to work with a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys
working hard, has fun together, and embraces quirkiness, contact us at
talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are interested in this
position, why you want to be a part of solving this problem, and a picture of
your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

At Triggr Health we value diversity and endeavor to treat everyone with
respect, no matter their age, gender, race, ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or
ideological preferences.

------
GoPeriscopeData
Periscope Data | San Francisco | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE, VISA
www.periscopedata.com

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/periscopedata/jobs/467894#.WS8G...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/periscopedata/jobs/467894#.WS8GrxPyvUI)

Hiring at mid-senior levels (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript) | Periscope is the
fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market. It's the platform of
choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a day using the product.
We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing the team about 4X per
year. We’re a kind, curious, tight-knit bunch and if you have a proven track
record of delivering results and shipping great products, we would love to
meet you! Join our team of 100: Email amanda@periscopedata.com

------
reledi
Findmypast | Full Stack Engineer | London & Dundee, UK | ONSITE |
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/findmypast](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/findmypast)

We connect people to their family history. Sound interesting?

We're working hard to make Findmypast the best genealogy site. We have
worldwide records and serve many countries, and we're leaders in Irish and
British history.

We're building new features and migrating our legacy .NET stack to a
microservice architecture running on Elixir, Node, React, GraphQL, and Docker.
Experience in these tools not required.

We're looking for Senior Engineers who enjoy working in an Extreme Programming
(XP) environment and a good work/life balance. Want to hear more? Say hello
ideler.dennis at gmail :)

------
ericcf
Center for Behavioral Intervention Technologies at Northwestern University |
Developer Associate, Systems Analyst/Programmer, Developer Intern, Graphic
Design Intern | Chicago, IL | ONSITE, INTERNS,
[http://cbits.northwestern.edu](http://cbits.northwestern.edu)

CBITs is looking to expand its team by hiring entry-level and early career
developers and designers in Chicago. We are all full stack developers,
responsible for the entire lifecycle of web and mobile applications used in
clinical research trials. We work primarily with Ruby on Rails, Android and
Ionic. We would love to see any applicants who care about making products that
will help researchers and study participants improve the science of health
care.

If interested, please email ericcf [at] northwestern (dot) edu

------
metalrufflez
Clickbus | São Paulo, SP, Brazil | Full Time | ONSITE

ClickBus is an online booking platform for bus travels, operating in Brazil,
Mexico, Turkey and Colombia.

Operating since 2013, we're the leading booking platform in Brazil, working
with 100+ bus companies and serving thousands of clients every day.

We have an opening for Jr DevOps/SysAdmin at our office in São Paulo, SP,
Brazil.

Our current stack is Linux, Java, PHP, Ansible and AWS Services. Besides
Linux, no previous experience or formal education is required.

You can find more info here (in pt-br):
[https://www.clickbus.com.br/institucional/vagas-infra-
analis...](https://www.clickbus.com.br/institucional/vagas-infra-analista-jr)

If you're interested, shoot an email to recrutamento@clickbus.com.br with the
subject "Analista de Infraestrutura Jr.".

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have openings for mid & senior/lead level positions.

Please see our website for what is probably the most detailed job description
you have ever seen. No plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we
want you to know what you are really getting into:
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process. \- We practice and preach sound
development practices. You are likely to learn and grow as a developer while
working here. \- You will have the option of working from home or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary. \- We have a no-drama office policy. We value
and cultivate enjoyable working relationships among team members. \- We
emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people don’t
get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so that
you actually use them. \- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being
enslaved to any particular methodology. \- You have the skills and experience
(3-6 years) to be a mid-level or senior-level (6-10 years) full-stack web
application developer. \- You like building full stack web applications with
technologies like Python, React, SQL, etc. \- You are committed to automated
testing of all the software you write (our apps typically have 92%+ test
coverage). \- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software
development community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day
realities of programming. \- You like working independently but can take
direction from the team lead and contribute to a team as needed \- If you
apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No black holes
here!

------
renanbcampos
Software Engineer (Back End) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime
CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails experience
to help build and maintain our web platform that streamlines care management
and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be
working on exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system,
improving and building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer
analytics code, and helping improve and maintain our own API. Our engineering
team follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a
remote first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership. More
Info: [http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1](http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
fenguin
Poynt | Full-time | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE

Poynt was founded on the belief that all merchants should have access to
innovative technology without compromising on security or user experience.

We're fixing broken commerce infrastructure by bringing developers,
distributors and merchants together on an open platform running on top of a
smart, all-in-one device.

With our founder and CEO Osama Bedier — former head of Google Wallet and long-
time PayPal senior executive — we strive to create tools that will help
merchants thrive in today’s evolving and connected commerce world.

Join us and help us break (and then fix) commerce!

See more about us here: [https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

And see our jobs here: [https://poynt.com/careers](https://poynt.com/careers)

Or apply directly at careers@poynt.com :)

------
sometimesjames
Hadean | RESEARCH ENGINEER (Big Data) | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA

Hadean is redesigning the compute stack from the bare metal up for distributed
computing, allowing to run algorithms on any data set at any scale with no
additional engineering. We’re looking for a brilliant research engineer to our
team.

You should:

* Live and breathe C, C++, or Rust

* Have a good CS degree

* Be able to work at various levels of stack, high-level to low-level debugging or disassembly

Please match ≥6 of the following:

You have experience with:

* Realising ambitious, self-directed projects

* Implementing complex algorithms

* Coding in a shared/distributed memory parallelism

* Parallel programming at scale

* MPI or other message-passing

* Akka

* Erlang

* Designing/implementing high-level API and abstractions

* Working on varied problems, high level and low

* Concurrency, like multi-threading or goroutines

* Low-level/assembly-linking knowledge

* Packet-level communication

Apply at:
[https://goo.gl/forms/RSYIgWgmibH5ZTeV2](https://goo.gl/forms/RSYIgWgmibH5ZTeV2)

~~~
sometimesjames
If you ≥6 of these, we would love to speak with you! Please apply at the above
link or send us an email at jobs@hadean.com. Can't wait to hear from you.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.
[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location, and now our LA area location.

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com)

[https://www.whyoscar.com/](https://www.whyoscar.com/)

[https://www.hioscar.com/center/](https://www.hioscar.com/center/)

[https://www.wired.com/2017/05/one-startup-built-better-
healt...](https://www.wired.com/2017/05/one-startup-built-better-health-
insurance-magic-data/)

~~~
adalton
Thank you so much for posting this!

------
kmann
Work Market | NYC, TO | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.workmarket.com](https://www.workmarket.com)

Work Market boasts an impressive engineering team backed by successful and
reputable investors such as Union Square Ventures, Spark Capital SoftBank
Capital, Industry Ventures and Silicon Valley Bank. We recently received $20
million in Series C funding that is being reinvested back into hiring.

Work Market is the leading platform for freelance labor. Our freelance
management platform enables both the biggest brands in the world and
freelancing businesses to manage an end-to-end contract, on-demand engagements
at scale. We are helping drive the rapidly growing freelance economy that will
make up 50% of the workforce by 2020.

Our engineers build the tools and workflows that allow our customer to be more
efficient and productive in a competitive marketplace. We are customer driven,
our engineers work closely with the product team to help define and articulate
a vision for the Work Market platform. We focus on providing simple, elegant
solutions to complex problems. We use tools such as RxJava, Java 8, Javaslang,
React.js, Kubernetes, Terraform, and Docker.

We have opportunities across the board in both our NYC office and our Toronto
(CA) office.

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Principal Data Scientist

\- Infrastructure Engineer

\- Manager, Test Engineer

\- Mobile Engineer- Android (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer

\- Release Engineer

\- Senior Search Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer (TO)

\- Solutions Architect

\- Sales Engineer

\- UX/UI Developer

Apply now: [https://www.workmarket.com/jobs](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs)

~~~
fivedogit
Hi, I'm the hiring manager for the sales engineer (some call it "solutions
engineer") position and want to put in a shameless plug. As concisely as I can
put it...

Requirements:

\- Technical background

\- Problem-solving ability (intelligence)

\- Energy, proactivity, extroversion

Duties:

\- Be on sales calls and in sales meetings, offering technical consultation
for our platform and services

\- Listen for and suggest new opportunities the non-technical folks involved
might miss

\- Assess solidifying opportunities for feasibility and difficulty given our
existing toolset

We look forward to receiving your resume!

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Platform Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
To keep up with that, we're expanding our platform team and are looking for an
engineer with experience in AWS infrastructure-as-code and continuous
deployment. Our stack:

\- AWS (heavy users of EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFront, RedShift, SQS, ...)

\- Terraform for infrastructure, Ansible for provisioning

\- Datastores are MySQL, Redis, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch

\- Applications are written in Ruby, Elixir, and Go

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

------
juhohei
Reaktor | Senior Software Engineers | NYC | Full-time

Reaktor is a strategy, design, and engineering company based in NYC, Helsinki,
Tokyo and Amsterdam. Our New York office is growing fast and we’re always on
the look-out for the most talented software engineers to make sure our teams
are filled with best in class individuals. We might all have climbed far up
the career ladder in our past lives, but here we leave our titles at the door
and work together to get shit done with clients like HBO, Michael Kors,
Nasdaq, Samsung, Supercell, and Finnair.

You can find more information on the role here:
[https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?ut...](https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?utm_source=HN)

------
mariano54
Token | Software Engineer | SF | ONSITE [https://token.io](https://token.io)

Token’s mission is to allow financial institutions, businesses, and
individuals to instantly and securely move money from any location. We are
developing a powerful banking API platform with a focus on security, open
banking, and great customer experience.

Token’s CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several groundbreaking technologies
and has had multiple billion dollar exits. Our team comes from top companies
like Google, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, Docker, Twitter, and Square.

With Series A funding of $16M, we are growing our offices in San Francisco and
London, so check out our jobs @
[https://jobs.lever.co/token](https://jobs.lever.co/token)

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | onsite
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company that blends computer vision, machine learning
and design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. Starting next
season, we're going to be the Official Optical Tracking Provider for the NBA.

Roles at:
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

Briefly: Computer Vision (CV) in Lausanne CH and LA, mid-senior software
engineer in LA, mid-to-senior front-end engineer in LA. QA and senior QA
engineers in LA and infrastructure engineer in LA.

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
rbres
Bolt | Software Engineers, Sales | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE .

We've redesigned the online payments stack from the ground up, making online
commerce simpler and more powerful for businesses.

Culture filters:

\- We work hard and love doing so

\- We are intellectually curious and embrace ideas

\- We are a team, not a family

\- We are building something that will either be iconic or nothing at all

Roles we're hiring for:

\- Backend Engineer - [https://bolt.com/jobs/backend-
engineer](https://bolt.com/jobs/backend-engineer)

\- Fullstack Engineer - [https://bolt.com/jobs/fullstack-
engineer](https://bolt.com/jobs/fullstack-engineer)

\- Senior Sales Role - [https://bolt.com/jobs/sales-senior-
role](https://bolt.com/jobs/sales-senior-role)

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

We raised our Series B lead with Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series..).

We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA.

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and publish it
anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full-time positions:

\- Data Engineer: [http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1](http://grnh.se/nt8ivm1)

\- Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/700917?gh_jid=7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/contentful/jobs/700917?gh_jid=700917#.WTD_VhOGOt8)

\- Client Side JavaScript Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/a0lr5y1](http://grnh.se/a0lr5y1)

\- Director of software Engineering:
[http://grnh.se/voqfjd1](http://grnh.se/voqfjd1)

\- Engineering Manager - Ecosystem Open Source (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1](http://grnh.se/cu6jeq1)

Many other positions on our careers page, in Berlin Germany and in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

~~~
dpereira14
Hi,

Do you guys offer visa for the junior positions?

------
jogjayr
Skyhigh Networks | Senior UI Engineer | SF Bay Area (Campbell) | ONSITE OR
PART-TIME REMOTE |
[https://skyhighnetworks.com/](https://skyhighnetworks.com/)

We're looking for a senior UI engineer who is interested in working with
Angular, Webpack and (potentially) Redux.

Skyhigh Networks is the industry-leading Cloud-Access Security Broker. We help
companies secure their cloud-based applications as well as monitor and reduce
usage of risky "shadow IT" applications (classic example: online PDF
converter). The company is backed by Sequoia and Greylock (among others), and
raised a Series D last year.

Please shoot me an email at jayraj at skyhighnetworks dot com if you want me
to refer you or have questions about working at Skyhigh Networks.

------
tonyleask
Investopedia | Senior Web Developer, Product Team | Edmonton, AB Canada |
ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.investopedia.com](http://www.investopedia.com)

The engineering team at Investopedia believes in owning their impact and
fighting complexity while giving back and having fun. We believe that small,
empowered, self-motivated teams can do big things. Our work crosses a wide
variety of teams, applications, and technology stacks within Investopedia -
collaboration and communication are as important as writing new code. We work
primarily with PHP but have started to extract smaller services using Node.js
and Python. We're looking for:

\- Exceptional ability to work anywhere in the technical stack, delivering
quality code both on the frontend and backend. \- Exceptional proficiency
using PHP/HTML/CSS/Javascript. \- Ability to leverage and integrate with third
party APIs. \- Commitment to continuous improvement and building a world-class
engineering culture. \- Demonstrated design and UX sensibilities. \-
Enthusiasm for leading, guiding, mentoring and collaborating with other
engineers. \- Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web
application. \- Strong CS fundamentals, rigor in engineering. \- Familiarity
with Drupal, online advertising, publishing, and SEO is a plus.

Benefits: - Competitive Vacation Plan - Competitive salary - Great benefits
(medical, dental, vision, RRSP matching)- Unlimited snacks/drinks - great
workspace (daily foosball, dart challenges and beer always on tap)

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/J0yDWQ](http://smrtr.io/J0yDWQ) (or e-mail
jobs@investopedia.com)

About our company:
[http://www.investopedia.com/corp/about.aspx](http://www.investopedia.com/corp/about.aspx),
For more jobs, visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-listings)

------
dflenniken
Center for Imaging of Neurodegenerative Diseases (CIND) | San Francisco, CA |
Software Developer (Python, Medical Imaging)

The CIND is a research center dedicated to studying the causes and effects of
neurodegenerative and psychiatric disorders, using imaging techniques such as
MRI and PET.

We'll be building out a python framework to automate complex image processing
pipelines in coordination our image processing team. Opportunities to work on
data analysis (we use R & Python).

Seeking a developer with experience with Linux, Python, Bash, SQL, & Web
Development. Bonus points if you are familiar with medical image processing,
R, numpy.

Should be smart, get things done, and have some fun. Decent salary, solid
benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location (Lands End)

Email the pertinent details to hiring-17Q2@vacind.org

------
alexbecker
Coalition | Front-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing this insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are looking to hire our first front-end engineer, who will set the
technical direction for our front-end and take ownership of it. We are open to
various front-end technologies if you can make an argument for it. Experience
with Python is a plus, as you will likely need to touch the back-end at some
point (which is in Python 3.6).

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
mpalfrey
SAP Hybris (www.hybris.com) | Java Microservices developers AND Frontend
developers | Maidenhead/London UK | Fulltime | Onsite

Looking for Java developers (several positions open) with Microservices
experience as well as frontend devs.

Great team and good atmosphere (think a startup atmosphere but with the
backing of a corporate company), great products, great benefits and salary.

[https://jobs.sap.com/job/Maidenhead-Software-Engineer-Job-
LN...](https://jobs.sap.com/job/Maidenhead-Software-Engineer-Job-
LND/343205801/)

[https://jobs.sap.com/job/Maidenhead-Frontend-Software-
Develo...](https://jobs.sap.com/job/Maidenhead-Frontend-Software-Developer-
Job-LND/343205301/)

------
devgoth
LogicGate ([https://www.logicgate.com](https://www.logicgate.com)) | Chicago,
IL | ONSITE | Front End Engineer

LogicGate is looking for a full time Front End Engineer. LogicGate is building
technology to help businesses automate and track disorganized processes. Our
office is in the heart of River North with less than 10 minute walks to
Brown/Red/Blue CTA train stations and multiple bus stops. We work with
AngularJS, D3, Gulp, SCSS, HTML, and more! We are currently experimenting with
Angular 2.0, Docker, and other cutting edge technologies.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B](https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B)

------
daveyeu
Livestream | Multiple Positions | Brooklyn | Onsite

We've got a few engineering openings at our live streaming startup, situated
in Bushwick.

\- Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager for our Platform team:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/livestream/jobs/704326](https://boards.greenhouse.io/livestream/jobs/704326)

\- JavaScript Engineer on our Video Playback team:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/livestream/jobs/136714](https://boards.greenhouse.io/livestream/jobs/136714)

\- Frontend Engineer, Platform team (AngularJS chops is a huge plus)

Tons of challenges, fun with video, and a great office culture to boot. Get in
touch if you're interested: dave.yeu@livestream.com. Cheers.

------
jasonmotylinski
Spotify | Data Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite
[https://www.spotify.com](https://www.spotify.com)

Join one the fastest growing disciplines at Spotify! We are looking to hire
Data Engineers to help derive knowledge and insights from large volumes of
behavioral data. Good candidates will have a natural curiosity to explore
data, experience using Hadoop or Spark, and love creating products which help
drive critical business decisions.

Data Engineers at Spotify: Develop data pipelines using Scala Work with Google
Cloud, Dataflow, and BigQuery Partner with Product Owners and Data Scientists
to build new products

Apply for Data Engineering today!
[https://goo.gl/H6F6Jg](https://goo.gl/H6F6Jg)

------
anyconnect
AnyConnect | Software Developer | Montreal, QC and Louisville, KY |
[http://anyconnect.com/careers/](http://anyconnect.com/careers/) AnyConnect
software and hosted services power millions of connected video devices. Now
we’re building connected video services to revolutionize the connected camera
customer experience and industry, and AnyConnect needs talented technology
professionals to join our growing team: System Software Developers - Web
Services System Software Developers - Embedded Linux *System Software
Developers - Professional Services AnyConnect offers competitive compensation
and benefits. Interested applicants, please email your CV to
careers@anyconnect.com.

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | Cambridge/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors. We are backed by
investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel (the venture arm
of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
dysruption
Soli | iOS Engineer | Boston | REMOTE, INTERNS
[http://www.solipoints.com/](http://www.solipoints.com/)

Soli is a startup that has developed a loyalty/rewards platform that, in
addition to providing cash back on purchases, will automatically offset CO2
emissions.

We are seeking an iOS engineer to develop and maintain our iOS mobile
platform. (Interns too!)

This individual will be responsible for developing new features and
maintaining an iOS application for a shopping-rewards platform targeted at
millennial consumer adoption. Working directly with the CPO, BE Engineer, and
design team, this individual will have a significant level of responsibility
as an early engineering hire.

email: james@solipoints.com with the subject "HN: SOLI"

------
verizon_paul
Verizon | Basking Ridge, NJ | ONSITE | Full Time | Data Scientist and Data
Engineering Roles

The Network and Technology Spend Strategy & Analytics team is hiring a
strategic thinker to join a high profile, high visibility team that powers
Network analytics and strategic thinking for Verizon. You will be part of a
team that builds tools, analysis, and insights that informs, quantifies, and
enables the visualization of data to drive business decisions and investment
for the Verizon Wireless and Wireline Networks.

Apply Here: [http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/6757770-business-
inte...](http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/6757770-business-intelligence-
product-consultant?hl=455114)

------
rooam-tech
Rooam | Senior Java/Groovy backend developer | Washington, DC | REMOTE
[https://rooam.co](https://rooam.co)

We're looking for experienced Java/Groovy backend software engineers to expand
our current team. This is a full-time remote position.

Our stack: Groovy/Java, Spring Boot, MongoDB, REST, RabbitMQ, Git, Jenkins,
ELK, Ansible, Event based distributed architecture

Your profile: Extensive experience as a Java/Groovy developer using Spring and
Spring data. You are familiar with relational and non-relational (MongoDB)
databases as well as with message queue (RabbitMQ). Self organized, quality,
performance and team oriented. Hold a university degree in computer science or
a related field.

Please send your CV to remote-dev [at] rooam.co

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs Ltd. | Software Engineers and Research Engineers | London, UK |
ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud.

We are looking for strong engineers and scientists to join our specialist team
at our central London office:

* full-stack engineers with experience in UI/UX design.

* developers with R&D experience in non-linear/combinatorial optimisation.

* junior engineers to complete our summer internship programme.

You should:

* love working on challenging, complex problems

* be comfortable developing production software in both Java and Python

* have experience with high performance, concurrent applications

* be passionate about new algorithms and computing technologies

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
tt-ih
Tenstorrent | Software/Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full & part time
| ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for hardware and software engineers to help us bring our processor
to market. Current openings are: Deep learning expert, Lead software engineer,
and Processor architect/designer. We are backed by Real Ventures - the
Canadian VC of the Year two years running.

If you share our excitement to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you. For more
info, visit the link above or email us at careers [at] tenstorrent.com.

------
Skytap
SKYTAP: Sr. Software Engineers (Distributed Systems Backend, Front-end), Lead
SDET, Performance SDET.

Seattle, WA

To apply:
[https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/](https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/)

Skytap is the only public cloud designed specifically for the enterprise. We
help businesses achieve their Cloud and DevOps migration strategies faster.
Skytap uniquely enables lift-and-shift of traditional datacenter-native
applications into the cloud with minimal technical changes. Once in Skytap,
customers can instantly clone, share, and manage complete working application
environments, enabling them to modernize software delivery cycles and
application architectures.

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | Product Manager | New York, NY | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.scruff.com/jobs](https://www.scruff.com/jobs)

SCRUFF is one of the world's largest gay social dating apps. As a Product
Manager, you will work closely with our product, development and marketing
teams to guide products and promotions from concept to launch. You will crunch
data to evaluate the impact of new and improved features. You will conduct
usability testing, user interviews, and other qualitative analytics to help us
understand what hard data cannot tell us about our members. In short, you will
play a key role defining and delivering the future of gay social networking!

Please email scruff.ProManager@applynow.io and mention HN!

------
adrianpike
Navigating Cancer | Software Engineer, Apps | Seattle | FTE, Onsite |
[http://navigatingcancer.applytojob.com/apply/FkgeHniqVR/SDE-...](http://navigatingcancer.applytojob.com/apply/FkgeHniqVR/SDE-
Applications-Team?source=%F0%9F%8D%BA)

We're looking for an engineer for our frontend team. We're currently using
Backbone, Rails, and a pile of other tools and services, but we're looking at
options for our new stuff.

We've got ~25 engineers these days, and it's a pretty great spot. It feels
good to be making a meaningful difference in cancer patients' lives, and
there's lots of stuff to learn and build. If you're interested in joining, I'd
love to chat.

------
jzwinck
DRW | Trading Platform Software Engineer | Singapore | ONSITE |
[https://drw.com/careers](https://drw.com/careers)

We are an office of a global proprietary trading firm headquartered in
Chicago. This position is in Singapore, and the ideal candidate will be here
already.

We mostly use C++, with some Python and a bit of Javascript. This position
will be 80% C++. Performance and reliability are very important to us.

Here’s a quick quiz you can take (make sure to use a working email address):
[http://proveit.drw.com/?code=kdvsoi](http://proveit.drw.com/?code=kdvsoi)
(Takes less than 15 minutes, will be closed later this week.)

You’re welcome to email me directly at my username at drwsg.com.

------
costent
AMSTERDAM, THE NETHERLANDS | VISA | ONSITE | BLOOMON | E COMMERCE| LEAD
DEVELOPER | bloomon.co.uk or jobs.bloomon.com

We are looking for an experienced and talented full-stack lead developer, who
feels at home in a rapidly evolving, fast paced environment and gets thrilled
by tackling complex problems and requests. Your experience enables you to
pitch and implement innovative ideas for the further development of your
platform and you are able to quickly grasp and adopt new techniques. You will
get the opportunity to lead an international team of amazing developers,
including project management, team management and hands - on development.

Tech stack : React/Redux, Node.js, AWS, Webpack, ES6 Plus: Microservices,
DevOps

Contact Teddy to apply: teddy.dimitrova@bloomon.nl

------
dmeeker
Broadway Technology | Development, Consulting, Other Tech Roles | Austin,
London, New York and Waterloo | ONSITE, FULL TIME, VISA

Broadway Technology develops high-performance distributed trading systems for
leading financial institutions. Primary development languages are C++
(especially for latency-sensitive components), Python, and C#. Compensation
and benefits are competitive, including the non-financial side:
[https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-
broadway](https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-broadway)

Visit
[http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com](http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com)
for formal job descriptions and to apply.

------
bsingh4
Symplicity | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) |
ONSITE, VISA, [https://symplicity.com](https://symplicity.com)

Symplicity has helped guide more than 26 million students to their dream
career. We build the world’s leading campus recruiting software deployed at
over 1,100 colleges and also tools to help recruiters land entry-level talent
at these universities.

Our stack: PHP, Typescript, Slim, MySQL, Angular, ElasticSearch

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interview with a take-home
coding exercise.

Learn more at [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us)

Interested in chatting? Email engineering-careers@symplicity.com

------
lwright17
Under Armour Connected Fitness | Engineering - Web, Backend, Infrastructure,
SRE, Android, iOS

Austin, TX | ONSITE

Come join Under Armour’s digital division, creating software to power the
future of connected fitness. We’re serious about individual growth and athlete
achievement, and we’d like you to join us to build real products that will
help millions of people improve their lives through better health and fitness.
You will learn, grow and play in an environment that focuses on results and
delivery, all backed by one of the strongest consumer brands in history.

If you're interested, apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2)

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission.

We’re just 18-months old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and over 20
clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans, an organization built on the
foundation of a strong culture, using our apps to better understand who makes
up their amazing team.

\- Backend (Node.js, Express) \- DevOps

We are mostly looking to grow our backend engineering team. Our current stack
is NodeJS and AWS Services (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch, Lambda). No
experience with JavaScript but have an interest? Reach out!

Sound interesting? Shoot me an email! Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
msprague
Guidebook | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer | Software
Engineer--Android

At Guidebook, we’re developing mobile apps to help organizations of all types
connect with their audiences. Now, at 6 years old, we’ve powered over 20,000
events, conferences, and guides. On average, we serve hundreds of thousands of
users per week, and some of our more popular events can attract tens of
thousands by themselves. We are looking for an enthusiastic, experienced
Android Engineer to join our team.

Best way to apply is to head over to our careers page and mention that you saw
this on HN :) [https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-
positions](https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-positions)

------
anuccio
FOSSA | Software Engineer | [http://fossa.io](http://fossa.io) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time ONSITE

FOSSA provides the technology to help organizations understand what’s in their
code and automate license tracking/compliance without slowing development. The
job: Spend your day hacking and modeling the sophisticated behavior of open
source build systems and package managers like Gradle, Maven, YARN, pip, npm,
go get, and more. On a small team, you will design opinionated systems in a
variety of languages (JS-heavy) to analyze, graph and understand the universe
of software packages, dependencies and builds at large scale. Please send your
resume to alex@fossa.io and mention Hacker News.

------
repspark
RepSpark | Software Developer | Irvine, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

We’re a casual, twelve-person software development team based in Orange
County, CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with
intuitive and efficient sales workflows. This enables sales representatives to
place bulk orders for brick and mortar stores (e.g. how O’Neill ends up in
Tilly’s or how Disney apparel ends up in Walmart). We are a private Amazon for
brands and retailers.

Our stack includes C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, IIS, and Git
([https://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](https://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
grumpyjames
LMAX Exchange | Senior Software Developer | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.lmax.com/](https://www.lmax.com/)

LMAX Exchange | Full Stack Developer | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.lmax.com/](https://www.lmax.com/)

LMAX Exchange | Software Developer (Recent Graduate) | Auckland, NZ | ONSITE
[https://www.lmax.com/](https://www.lmax.com/)

Join us in changing how the world's largest financial sector (FX) trades $5
trillion a day.

For further details, and to apply, visit
[https://careers.lmax.com/](https://careers.lmax.com/)

P.S Feedback on the careers site is also eagerly sought :-)

------
skyraider
LedgerX. Senior backend engineer (C++, C, Python 3). Full-time onsite in New
York (NYC). Scale our high-performance exchange and clearinghouse platform for
our institutional clients. Ideally, experience with high-throughput persistent
queues and/or timeseries databases.

LedgerX is an institutional trading and clearing platform that is awaiting
regulatory approval from the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC)
to trade and clear options on bitcoin.

Competitive comp, fast-paced environment and truly interesting, technically
challenging work. We're doing some innovative stuff in exchange technology,
bitcoin security, and more.

Contact: zach@ledgerx.com. More info:
[https://ledgerx.com](https://ledgerx.com)

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time & interns | Visa | Software/Data/Systems
Engineers

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline using machine learning
approaches.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our sensors installed in
our customers' retail stores around the world and a server infrastructure to
manage these sensors and to process the terabytes of data that they are
producing. Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing
and analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We work, learn and
develop while having lots of fun on the way. The usual perks (drinks,
breakfast, nice office, ...) are included. We're also happy to help with visa
and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

DWH/Database Engineer: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/144746/dwh-database-
engineer-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/144746/dwh-database-engineer-
minodes)

Site Reliability Engineer: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/144751/site-
reliability-engin...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/144751/site-reliability-
engineer-minodes)

Software Engineers (Frontend/JS/React/Redux, Backend/Python/Go):
[https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#category-1735)

You can find even more jobs here:
[https://www.minodes.com/jobs](https://www.minodes.com/jobs)

No recruiters please.

~~~
vhartman
Hey, I applied ~2 weeks ago and did not hear anything back yet. Is that a
"no", or does it just take longer?

------
htroyer
University of Chicago | Bioinformatics Engineers | Chicago, IL | ONSITE, Full-
time, Visa, [https://cdis.uchicago.edu](https://cdis.uchicago.edu)

We are looking for experienced bioinformatics engineers to join our data
engineering team building out and scaling the Genomic Data Commons, a 5PB
open-source data commons platform used by cancer researchers.

Bioinformatics Engineers on our team work with cloud computing infrastructure
primarily based on OpenStack to support operations of bioinformatics pipelines
at scale. Must have experience working with large datasets, python, relational
databases, and linux systems administration.

Please email cdis-jobs@lists.uchicago.edu with a letter of interest, resume,
and code sample.

------
DLarsen
Connexity | Santa Monica, CA or Camarillo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Join a small, tightly-knit Data Science team as we transform our data assets
into valuable business products. Although this group of 4 has a great deal of
industry experience, we've only worked together in this capacity for about a
year. This means that there's still a lot of opportunity and green-field work
ahead of us. The position could be described as a Sr. Data Scientist or
Machine Learning Engineer. We work with billions of records per day and small
hundreds of thousands of (messy!) features. We primarily use Scala/Spark and
Python, but we employ R, Ruby, plain old SQL and other tools on a regular
basis. We're very conscious of the need to keep our DataSci YARN cluster big
enough to let us run a lot of experimentation (currently 110+ nodes, 3000+
vcores and ~12 TB memory).

We'd like to find someone familiar with Bayesian systems, Random Forest and
other classification. Experience in ad-tech, e-commerce or online retail is a
plus, but we strongly favor hiring someone with the right qualities that
transcend mere familiarity.

More than anything we value sound judgement. It's great if you have loads of
tools in in your tool belt, but you really have to know when it makes sense to
use them.

As you get involved with research or optimization work, we want to have
confidence that you'll have the right intuition about what questions to pursue
and what questions to defer. With our high transaction volume, hundreds of
unique models in production and hundreds of thousands of potential features,
discernment is an essential virtue. We'll always have 5x more questions and
curiosities than we'll have time to chase down. We're looking for that person
whose judgement is guided by experience and possesses a knack for uncovering
valuable, actionable insights.

Within our team I lean strongly toward the engineering side of the spectrum,
but I'd be happy to have a conversation about our work. dlarsen@connexity.com
If you're more comfortable going the typical HR route, I can probably
streamline the first phases of communication.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Remote)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Principal Architect_

 _Senior Backend Engineer (Sauce Connect)_

 _Senior DevOps Engineer_

 _Senior IT Application Engineer_

 _Software Engineer (Cloud Infrastructure)_

 _Software Engineer- Web Frontend (m /f)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

~~~
ilugaslifk
What does "(m/f)" mean? Surely not "male/female"...

~~~
redsparrow
Yes, it does. That's the norm in Germany because the words (in German) for job
titles (eg: software developer) imply a gender. So instead of writing the full
job title in both masculine and feminine they just write it once and then put
(m/f) afterwards. Obviously it doesn't need to be there when the job title is
written in English, but it often is anyway.

~~~
derefr
Interesting; is there a reason it only appeared on the last line here? Was
"Software Engineer- Web Frontend" the only noun-phrase that would imply a
gender?

~~~
to3m
That job is in Germany.

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 110+ ppl,
30+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE | SENIOR PRODUCT ENGINEER (FULL STACK JAVASCRIPT) |
VISA SPONSORSHIP AND RELOCATION COSTS PROVIDED

We are looking for a passionate Senior Product Engineer (Fullstack
Javascript). Currently using React, Redux and Flux and looking for someone
keen to work on server side technologies including node.js, Dataflow, Docker
and Mesos. We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919#.WUESBhMrLVo)

Check out some of the links to our work via the job description.

Please send your resume direct to santino@qubit.com

------
grromrell
Savvysherpa | Data Science and Research Engineers | SLC, UT and Minneapolis,
MN | ONSITE Hi my name is Greg and I am a research engineer at Savvysherpa, a
venture research firm working mostly in healthcare, based in Utah and
Minnesota. We are looking for people to fill two different roles, a data
science role (deep research) and a research engineer role (prototyping and new
products). I have loved working at Savvysherpa and if you are interested in
learning more see our website here:
[https://www.savvysherpa.com/careers.html](https://www.savvysherpa.com/careers.html)
or email me at gromrell [@] savvysherpa [dot] com and we will get in touch!

------
KerryJones
HubHaus | [https://thehubhaus.com](https://thehubhaus.com) | Redwood City, US
| Fulltime | Onsite

We are AirBnb for long-term co-living.

We just raised our seed round and we're expanding rapidly

We are hiring the following full-time positions: \- Fullstack Developer:
[https://thehubhaus.com/careers/fullstack-
developer](https://thehubhaus.com/careers/fullstack-developer) \- Frontend
Engineer: [https://thehubhaus.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](https://thehubhaus.com/careers/frontend-engineer)

We solve the real-world problems every day; come help lead the tech team.

Interested? Contact kerry@thehubhaus.com

------
anyconnect
AnyConnect | Software Developer | Montreal, QC and Louisville, KY |
[http://anyconnect.com/careers/](http://anyconnect.com/careers/)

AnyConnect software and hosted services power millions of connected video
devices. Now we’re building connected video services to revolutionize the
connected camera customer experience and industry, and AnyConnect needs
talented technology professionals to join our growing team:

 _System Software Developers - Web Services_ System Software Developers -
Embedded Linux *System Software Developers - Professional Services

AnyConnect offers competitive compensation and benefits. Interested
applicants, please email your CV to careers@anyconnect.com.

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Fullstack Developer | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite,
[http://lumen5.com](http://lumen5.com)

Lumen5 is a small startup (5 people so far), that is writing software to
automatically convert text content into video using machine learning tech.
We're hiring a fullstack web developer, who can contribute to all sides of the
product: frontend (we use react), backend (python/django), machine learning
(tensorflow/NLP), etc. 4 weeks vacation, flexible schedule, great benefits.

[https://angel.co/sniply-1/jobs/243866-fullstack-
developer](https://angel.co/sniply-1/jobs/243866-fullstack-developer)

~~~
dacox
This sounds like a really interesting project, I reached out at the link
below.

------
mking
Clari (www.clari.com) / Frontend Engineer / Sunnyvale, CA / Full-time / Onsite

Clari is seeking a frontend engineer to help us change the world of sales
software. Companies like Dropbox and Atlassian use our software to track
historical revenue trends and roll up their weekly forecast calls. We are
building beautiful interactive data visualizations with React, Redux, D3,
Webpack, and Babel.

Email me directly at mking@clari.com (I'm the hiring manager) or apply here:
[http://www.clari.com/company/career?gnk=job&gni=8a7882e85ba3...](http://www.clari.com/company/career?gnk=job&gni=8a7882e85ba3b67c015babdf115216be&gns=ycombinator)

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | FULL TIME | ONSITE

The internet has made it faster and cheaper to do business - yet banking
remains largely immune to this. Lendable is an online lending platform built
for speed and convenience: we are bringing financial services into the 21st
century.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development. Looking
for the best of the best and willing to pay for it. Experience with Symfony
and modern PHP is required.

More info here:
[https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-...](https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-9d1c4d42c28c)
Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
remyp
MailControl | Chicago, IL | Software Engineer | Full time | Onsite
[http://mailcontrol.net](http://mailcontrol.net)

MailControl is a cyber security company that protects enterprises from the
threats presented by emails with embedded tracking code ("spymail"​).

We're looking for a mid-senior level engineer with C# and frontend web
experience who is interested in wearing several hats and learning a lot. More
details here:

[http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-
engineer-232](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-engineer-232)

To apply: please send an email with résumé and portfolio, GitHub link, etc. to
careers@mailcontrol.net

------
lwright17
Sr. Product Manager | Engineering - Web, Android, iOS, Backend | Product
Designer

MyFitnessPal | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Under Armour has teamed up with MyFitnessPal and MapMyFitness to create UACF -
the largest online health and fitness community with 200 million current
users!

MyFitnessPal is looking for extraordinary teammates who want to focus on
challenges impacting the daily lives of the world’s largest fitness community.
We’re serious about individual growth and you’d be working with awesome people
in a truly inspiring culture.

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2)

------
galeaspablo
Pushfor | Senior Backend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite

Pushfor is an instant messaging and content sharing platform designed
specifically for secure business use. We are looking for professionalism,
initiative, and commitment to the team. On a technical level, we are looking
for someone who understands SOLID design, who has experience developing
maintainable/decoupled code, and who is a close (not necessarily perfect)
match to the essential skills listed below.

Our interview process consists of an initial phone call, a technical
interview, and an interview with management.

Important Skills:

\- Strong PHP and Symfony

\- SQL & MongoDB

\- Devops experience: Linux, Docker, AWS, Orchestration

\- Best practices: TDD, BDD, DDD

Would be nice to have:

\- CQRS/Event Sourcing

\- Functional Programming

\- Python

\- Java

Interested? Email luis@pushfor.com

P.S. We are also looking for a Junior / Mid Developer.

------
dheera
Robby Technologies | Palo Alto, CA | [http://robby.io](http://robby.io)

We are a YC S16 startup building self-driving robots to deliver food,
groceries, and packages autonomously to users' doorsteps. Robby Technologies
was founded by MIT PhDs in computer vision and robotics. Please send resumes
to jobs@robby.io or apply on our website. Thanks!

Computer Vision Engineer

\- Fluency in C++ and Python

\- Experience in vision-based localization, tracking, and mapping algorithms

\- Experience in using OpenCV

\- Experience working with LIDAR and depth cameras

Machine Learning Engineer

\- Fluency in C++ and Python

\- Experience in deep learning and classical machine learning techniques

\- Experience using TensorFlow, Torch, or equivalent neural network platform
in robotics, autonomous vehicle, or computer vision applications

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Site Reliability Engineer, Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland |
Onsite

We do grep on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS, Scala,
distributed systems)... [https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147#.WOJ6WHSG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147#.WOJ6WHSG..).

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.WOJ6VXSG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.WOJ6VXSG..).

------
czbond
ParkHub | Data Engineer | Dallas, TX | ONSITE,
[http://parkhub.com](http://parkhub.com)

Tired of working crazy hours for sociopaths or "bros" running their startup?
Would you like normal hours, a culture that respects career progression
collaboratively, cool people, and a company with good revenue which is scaling
- without the crazyness of your typical startup?

Note: Ask questions directly of us in Slack. [https://join.slack.com/parkhub-
hire/signup](https://join.slack.com/parkhub-hire/signup)

ParkHub is seeking a Data Engineer to add to our team. We have a hardware
team, software team, and design team - with data as a central core and thesis
of the business. You will be the first hire centered on data - with plans to
add additional within the year.

What you will do: Collaboratively define and build new and existing data
models, Setup data warehousing processes and infrastructure, Develop data
analytics to generate business insights, Monitor and maintain data hygiene and
quality, Tune the performance of data stores and sources, Migrate existing
data to newly built data structures, Emergency troubleshooting of issues
relating to data quality, Assisting with business reporting requests

Experience we're looking for: Performing ETL operations with relational and
non-relational databases in production environments, Business-focused schema
modeling, design, and architecture, Managing large data migrations between
different platforms and infrastructures, Development using scripting and
programming languages, Performing statistical analysis of large datasets,
Maintaining and improving data quality and hygiene, Tuning the performance of
business-dependent data stores

About us in short: Clear business model with large clients paying us, Have
grown greatly the past few years, team is still small enough (technology team
is ~ 17), raising a B round. Management team is respectful, honest, and
actually "normal". (Been in startups long enough, you know that value)

Submit resumes to chris.bond@parkhub.com

------
emilburzo
META

If you find ctrl-f ineffective for this thread, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Where you can use the search operators that elasticsearch has -- click on
"(syntax)" if you don't use them daily.

------
cjwoodall
Barrett Technology | Software Engineer | Newton, MA Barrett Technology |
Firmware Engineer | Newton, MA

Barrett Technology is a robotics company which concentrates on robotic arms
and hands. Our current product is burt a haptic device used for upper body
rehabilitation and therapy for stroke patients. We also have a lot of motor
control based work going on at the moment with some exciting customers. We are
looking for software, robotics and firmware engineers at the moment.

For job listings:
[http://barrett.com/opportunities.htm](http://barrett.com/opportunities.htm)
If you are interested please send a resume with a cover letter to:
resume2017@barrett.com

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | FULL TIME | ONSITE

The internet has made it faster and cheaper to do business - yet banking
remains largely immune to this. Lendable is an online lending platform built
for speed and convenience: we are bringing financial services into the 21st
century.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development. Looking
for the best of the best and willing to pay for it. Experience with Symfony
and modern PHP is required.

More info here:
[https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-...](https://www.workshape.io/p/lendable/920f393a-8ad2-405c-97b9-9d1c4d42c28c)

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React + Redux + ES6 frontend, Clojure backend. Nearly all of the work we do is
open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist
engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Multiple Roles | Remote | Full Time Contract

\- Sr Front End Engineer w/ Angular 2 -
[http://bit.ly/2rqho4s](http://bit.ly/2rqho4s) \- Back End Engineer w/ DevOps
Experience - [http://bit.ly/2stBiKU](http://bit.ly/2stBiKU)

Modus Create is a 90+ person strong team of passionate individuals working
together across 26 countries to solve problems for our clients. We encourage
our team members to be active in the HTML5 community. You can view all of our
open roles here: Modus Create.com/Careers

We look forward to meeting you! You may also send questions and your CV to
jobs@moduscreate.com

------
romanr
HITASK.COM | Growth Hacker | REMOTE | [https://hitask.com](https://hitask.com)

Popular SaaS product looking for a growth hacker, to lead marketing for our
product. We are looking for multi-talented person. Ideal candidate will be
must be passionate about internet business, enthusiastic, energetic "can do"
attitude person who will bring initiative and new ideas to the table.

You are Result-Oriented Growth and Marketing Professional: \- Must understand
specifics of Task management and Project management software \- Must be an
expert in SaaS marketing

contact us directly at recruit@human-computer.com (this is our office email,
not 3rd party recruiter)

------
LogicX
DNSFilter | Golang/Ruby on Rails Engineer | Myrtle Beach, SC, USA | REMOTE
[https://dnsfilter.com](https://dnsfilter.com)

100% Remote opportunity - Within 6 hours of EST. Full-Time Employee (after a
few weeks of contracting)

We are a DNS company. DNSFilter provides recursive DNS services with content
filtering and threat protection to the Managed Service Provider and Small
Medium Business market segments.

We have a technically strong founding team, but are looking to step up our
golang strength by bringing on a strong golang developer to refactor our code,
add tests, and work through our queue of github issues.

The primary code-base, in golang, handles incoming DNS requests, and interacts
with our ruby on rails API, redis, and kafka. The code base stresses
concurrency, and we run it on dozens of anycast nodes around the globe,
distributed via docker containers.

We have a Ruby on Rails developer founder, but would like our golang developer
to be familiar enough with RoR to make quick changes to the API. We're also
looking to branch off some RoR functions into a separate golang project, which
would require reading and understanding the RoR code to reimplement as a
golang API.

We also have a few other projects written in golang which could use some
testing love, and resolution of pending issues and feature-additions. Those
projects are a Kafka Consumer (to influxdb and TimeScaleDB (Postgresql)) and a
HTTP/HTTPS proxy.

Another one of our founders is experienced in DevOps, and coded most of our
golang app, and handles our infrastructure, docker containers, etc. The
existing team has very strong DNS knowledge, and it would be advantageous if
our golang developer understood DNS (think dig, different Resource Record
types) and some networking concepts (TCP, UDP, Ports). We heavily leverage the
github.com/miekg/dns library, and have plans to implement DNSCrypt, DNSSEC,
eDNS0 client subnets, and other standards into our code-base.

Looking for 2+ years of golang experience.

Please contact us: jobs [at] dnsfilter.com if you’re interested.

------
gvr
Spire Global ([https://www.spire.com](https://www.spire.com)) | Sr Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Spire is hiring sr software engineers to automate one of the largest SATELLITE
constellations ever built. We have already launched 30+ SPACECRAFT and are
targeting a steady state of >100.

Our team is ~130 people with 60 engineers across broad variety of disciplines
including software, mechanical, electrical, RF, etc.

To apply, please email me at marcus(at)spire(dot)com or visit:
[https://spire.com/careers/openings/?gh_jid=525585](https://spire.com/careers/openings/?gh_jid=525585)

------
CChung
FUELED.com | Frontend/Product/Marketing/BD | SOHO, NYC| ONSITE

APPLY HERE or directly email me: christine@fueled.com

Senior Frontend Developer: [http://bit.ly/2sbGQOi](http://bit.ly/2sbGQOi)

Product Manager: [http://bit.ly/2r9yoit](http://bit.ly/2r9yoit)

Marketing Manager: [http://bit.ly/2qB1hzq](http://bit.ly/2qB1hzq)

Business Development: [http://bit.ly/2pUjkEg](http://bit.ly/2pUjkEg)

Everything Else: [https://fueled.com/jobs/](https://fueled.com/jobs/)

------
vpunjabi
Zuora | Sr. Java Developers | San Mateo, CA and San Diego, CA |
[https://www.zuora.com](https://www.zuora.com)

Looking for Senior Java developers in San Mateo, CA and Beijing, China for
onsite positions or work from home in San Diego, CA on one of our growing
development teams.

Zuora employs the latest in microservice technologies (AWS, Docker, Spring
Boot, Dropwizard, NGINX/Kong), persistence platforms (PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Cassandra), and distributed systems.

We are the product leader in the subscription economy. 1000+ customers, $40B+
invoice transaction volume, Forbes 100 Best Cloud Companies in 2016, 800+
employees worldwide.

Please email vivek@zuora.com for more info!

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We just raised a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
pdnell
Ogilvy | Creative Technologist (full-stack developer) | Washington, DC |
ONSITE

Small team, in need of a self-driven person who can help grow the team with
me. Working with large brands and government clients to produce interesting
new experiences using web, VR, AR, iOS, IoT, and experiential technologies to
create unique marketing campaigns that stand out. Bread and butter is still
web development, but looking to move beyond that. Just directed a VR
experience for FEMA out of this office.

Interested? Apply here:
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po14963349242767795f](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po14963349242767795f)

~~~
pabloadolescent
I applied May 1st but never received a response. Under application status it
just says Received Submission.

------
sageabilly
CapTech Consulting | Engineers (.NET, Java, DevOps, Android, iOS) | Philly,
DC, Richmond, Charlotte, Atlanta, Chicago, Denver, Remote | Onsite and remote
| Fulltime | www.captechconsulting.com/careers

 _CapTech is a U.S.-based technology and management consulting firm that
partners with some of the world’s most successful companies to achieve their
strategic and business objectives. We help organizations bridge the gap
between business and technology by delivering organizational transformation,
customer engagement, data & analytics and custom IT solutions. Our
collaborative approach helps organizations grow their business, engage with
customers and turn data into powerful insights. We bring expert consultants to
every engagement to develop a deep understanding of the goals and assets
unique to each client. We tailor custom solutions to maximize the impact of
our clients’ investment. It’s one of the reasons we’ve been on the Inc.
500/5000 list for 10 years. _

We're really in need of .NET engineers in Richmond and Chicago and Java
engineers all down the eastern seaboard (Philly, DC, Richmond, Charlotte,
Atlanta). There's also a big need for iOS and Android developers in Columbus
OH. However, we're hiring for many different IT positions so please check the
careers page.

 _personal note_ I LOVE working here- culture is a HUGE part of this company
and it shows. Read the values page on the CapTech website- everything that's
written there is true. It's also fantastic because even though it's a
consulting firm, it's explicitly NOT like the big 4 firms. There's a ton of
camaraderie, professional support, and an enormous emphasis on work-life
balance. You don't have to travel if you don't want to, and their mantra is
"live where you work" so your commute won't be crazy either. You can work 40
billable hours and go home- that is _absolutely fine and great_ , or you can
get involved in extracurricular stuff or take a ton of training or take on
extra projects if that's your thing too, and it's _equally great_. They're
happy to meet anyone's personal needs as far as work-life balance, and it's
awesomeeeee. Compensation is pretty sweet too!

~~~
canadiancreed
Are all of the listed positions available for remote applicants?

------
dbogdonoff
Whil Lead Front End Engineer San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | React, React
Native, Redux, Scala, Cassandra, Docker, AWS

Whil is the leader in digital wellbeing training. We’re committed to producing
outcomes that improve company cultures and help employees live healthier,
happier and more engaged lives. Our mobile-first solutions enable driven
professionals to accomplish their most important health, performance,
relationship and sleep goals. We are a fast-growing startup backed by private
investors.

[https://whilconcepts.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=46](https://whilconcepts.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=46)

------
jcmack
Coursera | Curriculum Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.coursera.org](https://www.coursera.org)

Coursera is scaling a global platform to provide universal access to the
world’s best education, and we’re driven by the passion and mission to enable
people to learn without limits.

At Coursera, the Content Strategy and Management (CSM) team develops and
executes on a strategy to grow the value of content in Coursera’s catalog. CSM
manages the performance of content throughout its lifecycle - from content
identification through production to maintenance. CSM analyzes the performance
of existing content, identifies gaps in our catalog, and works with
instructors at universities and in the field to craft the best curriculum to
fill that gap.

As a Curriculum Engineer, you will play a key role in shaping the future of
computer science and technology education. We expect you to be an
entrepreneurial domain expert who is passionate about education and excited
about working in a dynamic environment. You will work cross-functionally
across the teams within Coursera and externally with the top universities and
companies in the world to offer the best computer science and technology
content for our learners. Your responsibilities:

* Curate customized sequences of courses for top careers and skills to improve content recommendations for Coursera’s learners

* Work with companies, government organizations and not-for-profits to recommend the most suitable set of technology content for their employee training and workforce development needs

* Identify existing and new industry trends and skills gaps and used this information to craft new content

* Work with instructors from the world’s best universities and companies to guide them in producing the best content that meets the needs of our computer science and technology learners, including providing topic guidance and curriculum review

Your Skills:

* 2+ years of professional experience in a technical role (e.g. software engineer, full stack engineer, etc)

* Comfortable working cross-functionally, both with internal and external teams

* Prefer background in teaching and/or designing technical curriculum.

If interested, apply here:
[https://about.coursera.org/careers/listing/?id=525757b5-9a12...](https://about.coursera.org/careers/listing/?id=525757b5-9a12-493a-a06e-bfa6c8c326c2)

------
joshfinnie
TrackMaven | Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE,
[https://trackmaven.com/careers](https://trackmaven.com/careers)

TrackMaven, the leading marketing analytics platform, is growing rapidly and
is seeking a forward-thinking, eager and skilled full-stack developer to join
our pack. We are looking for someone interested in both Javascript (Angular
1.5 & React) and Python (Django/Flask).

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trackmaven/jobs/701039#.WTBiAhP...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trackmaven/jobs/701039#.WTBiAhPyso8)

------
janbernhart
Optiver | FPGA hardware | Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa and relocation sponsored

Optiver is an (algorithmic) trading company. In order to be successful in our
trading domain, we constantly need the most advanced technology, trading
software and connections to the market. Latency is crucial, which is why we
make use of FPGAs and microwave links to ensure fast execution. With 12
datacenters and thousands of servers we run ten thousands of trading
components executing hundred thousands of trades every day.

You’ll work in a team of FPGA and software engineers designing and maintaining
the fastest and most reliable trading systems in the world.

Interested? Contact janbernhart –AT- optiver.com

------
thejosh
Tyre Connect | Elixir Developer, Contractor (3 month contract) | Perth,
Australia | Remote

Tyre Connect is looking for a developer for a 3 month contract, you would have
a background of several years in software development, preferably functional
languages. You're an Elixir developer, or have experience with similar
functional languages and are looking to move across to Elixir full time.

We use Elixir, PostgreSQL and our new frontend is based on React so we'll be
using GraphQL to drive this -- the current frontend is using the {json:api}
standard.

Please forward your resume/website/Github profile and past work experience to
josh [at] tyreconnect [dot] com [dot au

------
blocher
Engage, LLC| Web Developer, Wordpress, Contract | Alexandria, VA, Remote |
Remote
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/LjUbUMePiB/WordPress-...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/LjUbUMePiB/WordPress-
Developer-Contract-Work)

About the Position

Engage is looking for a highly motivated, experienced full stack web developer
to contract on a part or full time basis. The ideal candidate is a problem
solver, capable of working within given parameters, and works well in a team.
You'd be working with our back-end and front-end web developers building
websites and applications.

Our office is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area) and
we'll give preference to local applicants. Ideal candidate profile would
include the following skills:

Strong WordPress theme or plugin development experience Ability to take a PSD
or Sketch file and turn it into a pixel-perfect, responsive website HTML5,
CSS3, Bootstrap, JavaScript, and JQuery PHP/MySQL background Experience with a
PHP framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP, Zend, or CodeIgniter—a plus. Vue.js,
React, or Angular experience—a plus. A love of creative problem solving Enjoys
working with deadlines and in a team environment Comfortable with version
control—Git Extremely responsive, especially if working remotely A passion for
the open source community In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys
tackling challenges, learning new skills, and using new skills In order to be
considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your GitHub profile
or portfolio/website.

About Engage:

We are a full-service digital agency that is dedicated to impacting the world
around us through bold strategy and innovative technology. With clients that
range from political campaigns to top level associations and advocacy groups,
we use cutting-edge technology to tell the most compelling story for our
clients.

About Our Work Culture:

We take pride in producing high quality and award winning work, but we always
find time for Nerf gun fights and team lunches. We love coming to work and
think that you will too!

------
nemothekid
ChannelMeter | Software Engineer |
[https://channelmeter.com](https://channelmeter.com) | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're a small team focused on providing enterprise software for digital media
companies and brand advertisers. Specifically we work on operational tools
which include - creator/influencer relationship management, payments, video &
social analytics, community building and campaign management. Currently our
engineering is tiny (2) and we are looking to hire someone who can get
comfortable with the entire stack.

Our primary tools are React/Redux, Go, Cassandra, Mesos & Docker.

Email nimi@channelmeter.com

------
mike_heffner
Librato/Papertrail/TraceView | SF / REMOTE | Sr Data Engineer | Full-time /
Onsite | [https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the large-scale distributed systems that power Solarwinds Cloud products:
Papertrail (hosted logs), Librato (time-series metrics) and TraceView (APM and
distributed tracing).

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core
part of intra/inter-service coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of
messages a second and tens of terabytes of logs per day.

All team members, whether local in San Francisco or remote, commit code to
Github, communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to production via our
ChatOps bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We also use an array
of best-breed SaaS applications to get code to production quickly and
reliably. We are a team that is committed to a healthy work/life balance.

Papertrail/Librato/TraceView are wholly owned by SolarWinds Inc. so you get
the benefits of a small startup, with the backing of a big company so there is
no worry about the next round of funding. SolarWinds offers competitive bonus
and matching 401k programs that create an attractive total compensation
package.

This is an example of some of the technology we build and work with on a
regular basis: [http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/).

Learn more at: [https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs) or
contact me directly at mike@librato.com (no recruiters).

------
syed123
LetsLunch.com | Co-founders, intern |Full time, part time negotiable|
Onsite|San Francisco, CA

LetsLunch [http://LetsLunch.com](http://LetsLunch.com) is launching a new
product to host lunches at corporate companies so job hunters can get a foot
in the door, connect with employees and find backdoor entry to hidden jobs.
Companies get to meet prospective talents, demo new products, test new
features.

We are looking for cofounders in the role of Backend developer PHP,IOS
developer, designer, Product manager, business developer,
marketing/copywriting and an intern.

Any questions feel free to reach out to me at Syed@LetsLunch.com

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring a recruiter, a security specialist, sales development
reps, and director level positions, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

~~~
samstave
@Chloe-

There is a position I am very interested in, but would like to chat with
someone @Gitlab about it prior, how may I do this?

~~~
connorshea
I'm not Chloe, but I do work at GitLab. This depends on the role, but if you
can DM me on twitter
([https://twitter.com/connorjshea](https://twitter.com/connorjshea)) I'd be
happy to forward you to whoever I can.

~~~
samstave
Shall, thanks

------
ray_howell94588
Dividend Finance | Software Dev | San Francisco | ONSITE No Visa Sponsorship
available.

The U.S. is pulling out of the Paris deal, but we are still leading the charge
for alternative energy. We are building the best information system to close
deals for solar installations for residential home owners. We enable solar
installers to connect home owners with investors.

Our stack is Clojurescript/re-frame on the front end, Clojure web application
on server side, based on luminus, hosted on heroku. Postgresql DB, and we
integrate with Box, Docusign, Salesforce, among other 3rd parties.

Please let us know you heard about us on HN.

Contact me (Ray Howell) at ray@dividendsolar.com

------
sandipagr
Informed | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, onsite |
[https://www.driveinformed.com](https://www.driveinformed.com)

We are a well-funded early stage fin-tech startup aiming to help consumers
finance auto loans. We are a small team of engineers, and are looking to add
an experienced and talented engineer to our team. Our tech stack includes Ruby
on Rails, React, Postgres and any previous experience with these is not
required but a huge plus.

We are also looking for a Program Manager and a Product Designer.

Email me directly at sandip.agrawal@driveinformed.com and we can setup a time
to chat!

------
lnnguyen
LinkedIn | Sunnyvale, CA & San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | On-Site | Senior
Software Engineers

LinkedIn connects the world's professionals to make them more productive and
successful. With more than 500 million members worldwide, including executives
from every Fortune 500 company, LinkedIn is the world's largest professional
network on the Internet.

Send resumes to lnnguyen@linkedin.com if you are interested in the following
roles: Applications Development | Front-End/UI Engineering | Mobile
Applications | Systems and Infrastructure | Data Mining and Machine Learning |
Tools Engineering | Performance Engineering

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME, ONSITE or REMOTE About 1bios:

* we provide a health engagement platform for health/life insurers, employers and care providers

* our products tie consumer health behavior to the cost of insurance and care -- using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, social, more

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
suze_seattle
Smartsheet | Bellevue, WA | ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer (Fullstack,
Backend, Mobile) | www.smartsheet.com

Smartsheet is a SaaS application for collaboration and work management. It is
used to assign tasks, track project progress, manage calendars, share
documents and manage other work. It has a spreadsheet-like user interface.

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Back-end/API, Full Stack,
Android, iOS, QA, support, as well as many other non-technical roles.

More details and apply here:
[https://www.smartsheet.com/careers/](https://www.smartsheet.com/careers/)

------
thebrain
Achievers [http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | Developers &
More | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

Android Developer Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Senior Manager, Software Engineering Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Senior Test Engineer Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Software Developer Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Software Development Lead Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Sr. Android Mobile Developer - Contract or FT Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Sr. Front-End Developer Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Sr. Software Developer Full-Time Toronto , Ontario

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pspIiwL](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pspIiwL)

------
headspin1
HeadSpin ([https://headspin.io](https://headspin.io)) - Senior Software
Engineers & UI Engineers Full-time positions in our global headquarters,
downtown Mountain View. Work with a distributed team on mobile device
infrastructure and performance intelligence. Small team always pushing for
more correct, more scalable, more usable, more capable, with many interesting
problems to work on. Competitive compensation. Please apply directly to brien
-at- headspin.io. The process is an initial call with a member of the team,
then a small coding challenge.

------
arupchak
PagerDuty | Multiple Roles - San Francisco, Toronto, Seattle, Remote | Full
Time

We are hiring across the entire stack and are building a product that makes
engineers lives easier. We have thousands of delighted customers and have some
awesome technical challenges ahead of us as we scale our successful business.

We're hiring for all kinds of roles for
backend/frontend/infrastructure/security.

If you want to work on something that helps you and your peers on a regular
basis, get in touch or head over to
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers)

~~~
spenuke
Hey there — the careers page doesn't have any indications which (or any)
positions are remote friendly. Do you know which of the engineering positions
could be filled by US-based remote people?

~~~
arupchak
Most of the roles are remote friendly for US-based remote folks. Please feel
free to apply or ping me directly with the role you are interested in and I
can verify.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Senior Software Engineer
(Cloud) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side Java engineer that will work on core
functionality for our cloud products, writing code that will help store
petabytes of data in MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users!

At our size, you will have the chance to have a big impact on our future. Do
you have any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com
or apply here [http://grnh.se/kr5738](http://grnh.se/kr5738)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

~~~
charleshkang
I've tried asking in past posts but haven't been able to get an answer
unfortunately. Is SeatGeek looking at all experience levels?

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | Software Engineer | London UK, Vienna AT | ONSITE
[https://www.arachnys.com/jobs](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs)

Arachnys helps banks onboard and manage customers better by automating
expensive manual KYC, AML and due diligence tasks. We sell to some of the
world's largest organizations.

Our close-knit development team sits in London with an outpost in Vienna. We
work on fun problems in search over big indexes (Hadoop/ElasticSearch), entity
relationships (Dgraph/Neo4j), and other goodies.

Email us at jobs@arachnys.com with a link to public code to apply.

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa -
Bangkok,Thailand|[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored.

Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups and backed by early
stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- Senior Ruby/Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

\- Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Lead iOS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en)

\- Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)

\- Senior Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)

\- Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en)

------
jcsalem
Komand | Software Developer (mid and senior) | Boston | ONSITE, Full-time
Komand is a security orchestration platform that gives security teams the
power to quickly automate and optimize security operations, with no need for
code. We combine an easy-to-use web UI with a powerful plugin-based backend.

Join an awesome dev team working in a collaborative, agile, fun environment.
We use Go, React-JS, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Redis, Ansible,...

More info and Apply here:
[https://angel.co/komand/jobs](https://angel.co/komand/jobs) Move security
forward, faster.

------
shidaschubert
Mercari | San Francsisco, CA / Portland, OR | Onsite only Find all listings &
apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/?lever-source=HackerNews)

Our mission is to create a c to c global marketplace where anybody can buy &
sell to anyone and anywhere. With 10 million+ downloads in US and more in
Japan and recent, we are looking for engineers and product people to put the
apps in hands of everybody in the World.

Data Analyst
[https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/eb1b6f41-537d-4266-9de5-31df70...](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/eb1b6f41-537d-4266-9de5-31df700bb6d9?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Android Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/9f9863a9-d957-45a4-8d73-c35bc1...](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/9f9863a9-d957-45a4-8d73-c35bc1ace0f4?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Frontend Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/ccfba809-4cd6-4a87-bf47-c916f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/ccfba809-4cd6-4a87-bf47-c916f17d5931?lever-
source=HackerNews)

iOS Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/ac4b7bbf-4e24-4bf5-aa0f-e11645...](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/ac4b7bbf-4e24-4bf5-aa0f-e11645ff4193?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Server Side Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/8be6f392-4557-4281-b72d-ad410c...](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/8be6f392-4557-4281-b72d-ad410c0e07e5?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/06709ac8-7f7f-48be-9281-800c9a...](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/06709ac8-7f7f-48be-9281-800c9a573834?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Product Manager
[https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/132a3c8c-98e7-4736-bfdb-a68e5b...](https://jobs.lever.co/mercari/132a3c8c-98e7-4736-bfdb-a68e5bf514d0?lever-
source=HackerNews)

------
chrisbaglieri
Blackfynn | Engineers (Full Stack, Front End, Data) | Philadelphia | Full-
time, On Site | [http://blackfynn.com](http://blackfynn.com)

We're a life sciences software startup building a data platform which
integrates complex scientific and clinical data to enable therapeutics for
disease.

Neurologic conditions affect one in six people worldwide. We want to improve
their lives. We're a driven, curious group wielding data science and building
software that meaningfully impacts humans. Our mission is bold, our team is
experienced, and our product is ambitious. We're looking for engineers and
data scientists to help us bring it to life.

We love individuals who are curious about domains outside of the ones we
normally operate in, enjoy polyglot codebases, consider themselves a
generalist, and desire to work on products that make a positive, meaningful
impact. The bar for software in this field is, unfortunately, low. We want to
change that in a massive way.

Today our stack includes the following (it's constantly evolving, we're right
tool for the job people):

* Languages: Scala, Python, Javascript

* Frameworks: Scalatra, Akka, Flask, Polymer, D3

* Datastores: Redis, Postgres (RDS), Hbase, Kinesis

* Infrastructure: AWS, Kubernetes, Docker

* Domains: Scientific Research (Neuroscience, Genomics, Imaging), Clinical Research, Healthcare Informatics

We're well funded and have excellent traction on a number of significant
partnerships. The product team is a great crew, pragmatic, super bright,
without egos, and passionate about our work. Our code is well tested and
structured.

* [https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163111-full-stack-engineer](https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163111-full-stack-engineer)

* [https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163112-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/blackfynn/jobs/163112-front-end-engineer)

If you're interested, I'd love to talk. chris@blackfynn.com

------
jonschipp
Komand | Security Integrations Engineer (Python/Go) | REMOTE/ONSITE | Komand
is a software company tackling cybersecurity problems in a modern and unique
way: by using orchestration and automation. You may know about automation
tools such as IFTTT or Zapier that help to connect disparate apps to minimize
tedious work and improve productivity. We’ve brought these concepts to
security. [https://www.komand.com/careers-security-integrations-
enginee...](https://www.komand.com/careers-security-integrations-engineer)

~~~
djent
I got a 500 server error when applying. Can I email you my resume?

------
pdelbarba
Sporian Microsystems | Boulder/Lafayette CO | Full-time | Onsite

Currently looking for an embedded software engineer for various ARM
microcontroller projects. Small team, Linux/Make/GCC/Git stack, lots of
variety in projects (gov contracts that usually last between 6mo and 2yr but
you tend jump between them)

Basic requirements are solid background in C and some embedded experience
(ARM, MSP430, etc.)

[http://www.sporian.com/careers/Sporian_1704_SW_Software_Engi...](http://www.sporian.com/careers/Sporian_1704_SW_Software_Engineer.pdf)

brian at sporian.com

------
kieronmint
TLScontact | Database Developer | Beijing China, Lyon France or Belgrade
Serbia | ONSITE | FULL TIME | corp.tlscontact.com

Who we are！ TLScontact is a pioneering company specialized in providing
customer relationship management excellence within a face-to-face environment.
We are part of the Teleperformance Group, the worldwide leading provider of
excellent customer experience at every single opportunity, serving governments
and companies. Our rapid growth is a direct consequence of the confidence our
clients have in us and the outstanding work performed every day by our teams
around the world.

What we do！ We operate a growing number of face-to-face contact centers
worldwide. TLScontact offers its clients an end-to-end solution, starting with
information provision across multiple media platforms, to the direct face-to-
face contact experience and back office tasks.

Where we are！ Our global presence combined with our experienced project
management teams enable us to open and begin operating any new face-to-face
contact centers in a short period of time.

Database Developer / Data Engineer

Data team is an small team but we have a lot of exciting challenges. We
currently have 2 engineers on the team and are looking for one more. The team
also works in collaboration with other IT department for system setup, etc..
Scope of work involves maintaining current data pipelines for reporting data
transfers and architecting and building new data pipelines with tools such as
WSO2.

• Experience in SQL database architect and application development, Data
Modeling, Database design • Experience with RDBMS like MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MSSQL or Oracle • Experience with ETL and SQL for Reporting or Data Warehouse
• Experience with data integration • Experience in Python/Java • Experience
NoSQL, Cassandra or Hadoop would be a plus • Knowledge of Kafka, Storm or
Spark would be a plus • Superb analytical skills and persistence in database
problems solving • Attention to details and accuracy, strong logic skill •
Excellent communication and documentation skills • Good verbal and written
communication in English.

Please email qx1496654841nkx@easytrashmail.com with your resume and/or
questions (sorry, I am not authorized to share my real email address)

------
kvssn
Enervalis | Experienced Python Developer | Houthalen, Belgium, Full-time | On
site

Are you interested in working on the transition to a renewable energy system?
At Enervalis we're looking for a Python developer with at least a couple of
years of experience in industry to help us design, implement and operate our
software platform for managing flexible energy assets.

Interested? Visit [http://www.enervalis.com/enervalis_vacancies/experienced-
pyt...](http://www.enervalis.com/enervalis_vacancies/experienced-python-
developer/)

------
camerond
Carnegie Mellon University | Cloud Education Research Programmer | Pittsburgh,
PA

The Computer Science Department is seeking a Cloud Education Research
Programmer to work on an exciting new opportunity. You will be working with
Prof. Majd Sakr, who with his team developed a project-based online Cloud
Computing course. You are responsible for developing new projects using the
Google Cloud Platform (GCP) and will be responsible for maintaining,
enhancing, testing, and debugging the web-based applications that are used to
administer projects of the online Cloud Computing course and other CMU CS
courses.

* Design and implement educational projects to run on cloud infrastructure. Migrate existing projects from Amazon Web Services (AWS) or Microsoft Azure to the Google Cloud Platform.

* Developing the front-end application through which projects are developed and students complete projects.

* Design experiments to evaluate the effectiveness of new educational methods and interventions to improve student learning at large-scale.

* Collect and analyze data from these experiments and participate in submitting publications describing the methods, experiments and results.

* Maintaining the software systems used to manage student status, achievements and learning progress.

Qualifications:

* BS in Computer Science or other relevant field required; MS preferred.

* 1-3 years of experience designing and supporting production front-end applications.

* 1-3 years of experience developing applications.

* Experience with Cloud platforms preferable – GCP, Azure, or Amazon Web Services (AWS).

* Experience with Django, Bootstrap, ReactJS, and JavaScript charting libraries is highly desired.

* Understanding of user / system management for mid-scaled organization. Experience supporting authentication and authorization using Active Directory, LDAP, OAuth, and Shibboleth is preferred.

Learn more and apply at
[https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005...](https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005738)

------
solarbrew
BAMTech | Chelsea Market Building, NYC | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time
| Onsite

BAMTech’s media team, a subsidiary of MLB Advanced Media, is looking for
talented engineers to help build out our Live & VOD Media Production
Pipelines. It’s a unique opportunity to not only work on products such as
MLB.TV, NHL.TV, HBO NOW and PlayStation Vue but also to enjoy using them.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/263048#.WTGhOBPyvOY)

------
fblp
Zenbooth | Fulltime | Business Analyst | Berkley, CA (Bay Area) |
www.zenbooth.co

We're making phone booths, and we're one of the fastest growing manufacturing
operations in the bay area. We're still running a lot of our operation of pen
and paper and we're looking for an individual who can help us digitize the
operation. For example, we need to build and monitor a system that tracks each
part of a product moving through the line.

This is a great opportunity for someone with strong analytical skills and a
hunger to build pragmatic solutions.

Contact jobs@zenbooth.co if you're interested

------
brissmyr
Castle.io (YC W16) | First Sales Hire | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

We are looking for our first sales hire to join our founding team and help
protect millions of users from account takeover hacks.

You will work directly with the me and close new business for Castle by
running the complete sales cycle for all deals. You will help with marketing,
product, training, and scale the sales team.

Job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/castle/d083fb7a-92de-4180-8a1a-50e32ee...](https://jobs.lever.co/castle/d083fb7a-92de-4180-8a1a-50e32ee97d6b)

------
sysenter
Microsoft | Senior Security Program Manager | Redmond, WA, USA | ONSITE VISA
[https://aka.ms/ntyxib](https://aka.ms/ntyxib)

Microsoft is seeking a security-minded program manager for a new security
assurance team within the Windows Devices Group. A full description and link
to apply are available at [https://aka.ms/ntyxib](https://aka.ms/ntyxib) .
Applicants may also forward resumes and questions to
wdgsarecruitment@microsoft.com .

Be sure to mention you saw this post on hacker news!

------
stephmorton
Netatmo | Software engineer | Paris, France, Full-time | onsite

Netatmo (French leader in IoT, doubling in size every year, R&D at HQ near
Paris, all-round fantastic place to work!) is recruiting the following
developers : \- C/C++ Linux \- Applications Android \- Applications iOS \-
Backend \- DevOps \- Embedded More details on our website
([https://www.netatmo.com/fr-FR/company/careers](https://www.netatmo.com/fr-
FR/company/careers)). Send us your CV to jobs@netatmo.com if you’re
interested.

~~~
fabienduvalbzh
I would add, for the backend part, the techno we are currently using :

\- mongodb

\- kafka

\- php / nodejs / C++

\- with gitlab and continuous integration on the way

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data scientists | Data Analysts | DevOps | Front-end engineers |
Back-end engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
shayanbahal
We are looking for a Blockchain wizard to work with us at Bitaccess. This is a
very exciting position to join our core blockchain technology team.

[https://github.com/bitaccess/jobs/blob/master/blockchainEng....](https://github.com/bitaccess/jobs/blob/master/blockchainEng.md)

[https://angel.co/bitaccess/jobs/244277-blockchain-
engineer-o...](https://angel.co/bitaccess/jobs/244277-blockchain-engineer-
opening-at-bitaccess)

------
Sikul
Discord | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 11 million to 45
million users in less than a year. We have over 9 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2 years old.

We're hiring pretty much across the board in engineering. Come solve
interesting scaling problems.
[https://discordapp.com/company](https://discordapp.com/company)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, Python, Go, C++, Javascript, React, Cassandra, GCP

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

~~~
yazan94
Are you guys hiring for more junior positions by any chance?

------
pawanrawal
Dgraph.io ([https://dgraph.io](https://dgraph.io)) | Backend Engineer, Golang
| Sydney, Australia | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full time

You will be responsible for the design, architecture, and implementation of
our native and distributed open source graph database, Dgraph
([https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph)).

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dgraph](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dgraph)

------
patmcguire
Teachable | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA Teachable lets anyone easily
create and sell online courses on a beautiful, self-branded website. We have
7,500 active teachers (and counting), who to date have made over $36 million
teaching over 3 million students on Teachable-powered online schools. We're
hiring for Senior Front-End Developer and other engineering roles. Interview
process generally work sample then onsite.
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

------
elchief
Ritchie Bros. | Director, Infosec | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE |
[http://r.rfer.us/RBAUCTION37R2k](http://r.rfer.us/RBAUCTION37R2k)

Ritchie Bros. is a global leader in asset management and disposition, selling
billions of dollars of heavy equipment each year. We help thousands of people
around the world appraise, sell, inspect, buy, refurbish, ship and finance
heavy equipment every month. Join a growing global company that offers endless
career and learning opportunities with a work culture like no other.

------
s3nnyy
[http://www.ginetta.net](http://www.ginetta.net) | Frontend: Modular CSS (BEM
etc.) & Javascript | Zurich | Salary: 95k-105k CHF| EU passport only

In these two roles (1. modular CSS, 2. Javascript), we look for engineers who
are responsible for building large web applications. You will work with a team
of remarkably talented and dedicated designers, UX-researchers and developers
to help our clients define and meet their project goals.

Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
heythisisom
FA Labs | Android Developer Intern | Chennai, India | REMOTE, INTERNS
[http://falabs.io](http://falabs.io)

FA Labs is an early-stage startup, primarily working on Social Networking
based applications. We're looking for Android Developer Interns to work on a
Communication Application. The Applicant must possess good Implementation
Skill, understanding of Object-oriented Design and experience developing
complex Android Applications. Interested applicants can send your Resume to
info@friendsaddict.com

------
debuggest
InComm Digital Solutions | Senior/Mid-level Software Engineer, Systems
Engineer | Portland, Oregon | ONSITE

Come work for InComm in downtown Portland. Free lunch and breakfast once a
week, free monthly transit or parking pass, annual hackathon, lots of learning
opportunities, collaborative atmosphere.

Tech stack: C#/.NET (Windows today but .NET core in The Future(tm)), Microsoft
SQL Server, RabbitMQ, Redis, RavenDB, React+Redux, HTML/CSS/JS, Docker, Puppet

Openings:

Software Engineer (.NET or front-end) [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6091/software-engineer...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6091/software-engineer/job)

Senior Software Engineer, full stack (.NET + React/Redux) [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-e...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-engineer%2c-full-stack-.net/job)

Director, Software Engineering [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6417/director%2c-softw...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6417/director%2c-software-engineering/job)

Product Manager [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6309/product-
manager/j...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6309/product-manager/job)

Senior Systems Engineer [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-
systems-en...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-
engineer/job)

All jobs: [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyw...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=&searchLocation=12781-12821-Portland&searchCategory=&mobile=false&width=1100&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-480&jun1offset=-420)

Email me at rfaaberg at incomm dot com if you are interested!

------
taber
Intact Design ([https://intact.design/](https://intact.design/)) | Berkeley,
CA + Madison, WI | Full-time | Onsite

We're building a finite element analysis API on the web. Think of it like
continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking for
experienced C++ software engineers to help build a streaming data pipeline.
Experience in the Apache streaming ecosystem of tools is a plus, but not
required.

Have questions? We'd love to hear from you! Email: ataber[AT]intact-
solutions[DOT]com

------
smmnyc
Quikly | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE Quikly is venture-backed Detroit
startup founded in 2012 that works with some of the world's most recognizable
consumer brands.

Our engineering team has six developers with skills in Ruby (Rails), Go,
Javascript (React), Redis, and Postgres.

We are hiring the following: * Director of Engineering * Frontend Engineers
(React, ES6) * Backend Engineers (Ruby, Rails, Go, Node, PostgreSQL)

If you're interested, check out the full descriptions at
([http://jobs.quikly.com](http://jobs.quikly.com))

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks. Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
BCharlie
GE Power | Sr. Software Security Programmer | Atlanta GA, Schenectady NY,
Detroit MI | ONSITE [http://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/388/Staff-Software-
Secu...](http://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/388/Staff-Software-Security-
Programmer/)

 _About us_ :

We're a team of software engineers focused on helping the business build
secure software on GE's Predix platform (predix.io) and industrial internet of
things.

 _About the role_ :

We build security tools for development teams, security focused libraries and
embed with product teams as security focused developers - focusing on user
stories around security.

 _Technology focus areas_ :

GE is a big company, and we support teams that use all sorts of languages,
frameworks, and technologies. The most frequent technologies we work with are:

* Java with SpringBoot

* Angular

* Polymer

* Node

Other languages I am seeing more of: Python, Ruby, Elixer, Go

When we build internal tooling, we pick the best tools for the job: Elixer,
Scala, Python, Node or whatever makes sense.

 _What we look for_ :

Great programmers who love security and understand secure coding. Experience
with the technologies listed above, CI/CD, TDD, and general development best
practices is key.

We hire at all skill levels and are more than happy to train in any technology
or skill set if you bring enthusiasm and a programming background to the
table.

If you love to code, understand how to find, exploit, and fix vulnerabilities
in web apps, and want to help us build security tooling, I'd love to chat!

 _Apply_

You can find the full job posting at
[http://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/388/Staff-Software-
Secu...](http://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/388/Staff-Software-Security-
Programmer/), or go to ge.com/careers and search for job number 2749772

You can also just reach out to me with questions!

------
talkpush
Talkpush | Full stack developer | Manila (Makati) | ONSITE (visa sponsor)
Talkpush is a technology solution provider specialized in accelerating talent
acquisition through the automation of the sourcing and screening of
candidates. The company's core product is a platform which allows to capture
and assess the voice of thousands of job seekers on a daily basis.

Current stack: Ruby on rails, reactJS / Redux, PSQL, Twilio, different SMS
providers, AWS, bot engines.

If you're interested to join us email me at romain.verbeke [at] talkpush.com

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Sales | Los Angeles, USA | REMOTE, PART-TIME Seeking
commission-only sales agent for high-quality Ops and DevOps training. We
deliver on-site training world-wide. Our model is: small class sizes (12 max),
expert instructors, excellent materials, tons of lab exercises. Customers tell
us it's the best training they've ever had. We are partnered with GitLab and
Docker. Looking for an independent sales agent. Offering 10% commission. We
charge $5000 per day. www.verticalsysadmin.com

------
qhoxie
Swiftype | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Relocation
Assistance

Swiftype builds a search platform that powers hundreds of millions of queries
a month. We are a small team of generalist software developers and we are
looking to grow our team in order to build new products and maintain our
existing search platform. Come join us in our newly expanded office!

Email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
karatkier
Karat | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

As a member of Karat's engineering team, you will get to work on an exciting
mission with a superstar team that feels like family. You will be able to
easily relate to the product given that we've all been through technical
interviews. We work in a Ruby and Unix environment, practice continuous
integration and regularly unit test. As we are a young company, you will
receive close mentorship from industry veterans as you help us to shape the
premium interviewing experience we are endeavoring to create. We want
individuals who are hungry to take ownership of their work and who want to
make a significant impact. We believe that a flexible work environment is
where people are most comfortable and productive.

About You:

\- You believe in our mission and crave the ownership and responsibility we
will give you.

\- You have strong experience in a dynamic language used for web development,
such as Ruby, Python, or Go.

\- You are comfortable working on dynamic websites using AJAX and modern
frameworks like Angular or React, as well as plain old JavaScript.

\- You’ve worked on web apps - you know how HTTP, Rest, and web security
works.

\- You are at home in a Unix/Linux workflow.

\- You have a distinct passion for product driven development and you love
writing clean, understandable, and maintainable code.

\- You have a desire to learn and improve your craftsmanship, plus you will
always go the extra mile to provide happiness to your customers.

\- Interviewing, teaching, or mentoring experience is a plus as it will help
you relate to our mission and culture

Interested? Apply below to learn more and connect with the Karat Team.

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262)

~~~
guti7
Hi,

I am interested in the opportunity. Have you filled up all positions?

------
burai
Zzish | Front-End Developer | London, UK | OnSite, Full-Time

Zzish | Back-End Developer | London, UK | OnSite, Full-Time

Zzish is a fully funded EdTech Startup. We are building a platform to power
educational apps and make technology useful in the classroom.

We're quite a small team and by joining us now you'd have a big impact on the
product and the direction of the company.

Tech stack is mostly Javascript (React, Relay, GraphQL, Node).

See the full job descriptions and apply at
[http://zzish.workable.com](http://zzish.workable.com)

------
analyticalspace
Analytical Space Inc | Embedded Systems Engineer or Flight Software Engineer |
Cambridge, MA | ONSITE, REMOTE analyticalspace.com

Analytical Space (ASI), a venture-backed startup, is developing the 1st
network of small satellites that use laser communication to provide global
data relay services. Initially, our network will connect remote assets in the
air and on the Earth's surface and more than triple data downlink from remote
sensing satellites. At scale, our network will deliver global connectivity at
lower latency than terrestrial fiber optic cables over continental distances.
Currently, the company is on track for the launch of our demo satellite at the
end of this year with multiple beta customers already signed up.

Founded by Harvard students with deep experience in technology and space
policy. The team's background includes stints at NASA, the White House,
Planetary Resources, MIT, CalTech, Florida Tech and Harvard.

Job Description:

Analytical Space is seeking an Embedded Systems Engineer or Flight Software
Engineer who will be part of a small team to write software used to operate
and manage computing resources on a 6U cubesat. You will be in charge of
designing and implementing mission planning software on a FreeRTOS
microcontroller interact with hardware and other subsystems of the spacecraft.

Responsibilities: Develop reliable mission planning software to command and
manage all other hardware and subsystems of the spacecraft Design house-
keeping software for fault mitigation, detection, and resolution Write well-
structured and performant RTOS and Linux based software for embedded systems
(AVR32, ARM, x86) Work with other engineers to test your code, and set up
automatic testing

Basic Qualifications: Experience in C and C++ for embedded systems Ability to
prototype systems in Python to test out designs Strong debugging and unit
testing skills

Preferred Skills/We'd like to see: Good Dev-ops skills, continuous integration
and testing experience Experience with RS-422, RS-485, CAN, I2C, network
programming Experience developing RTOS applications or bare-metal programming
Experience writing linux device drivers for hardware is a plus

Bonus/Not required but nice to have: Experience writing in Rust Written code
that has flown in space (and worked properly!)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire at least one senior software engineer. Ideally, this
person would have experience with Javascript/Node.js and Python.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and internal recruiters at top
technology companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC. We work with over 300 awesome
companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every two
companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and
profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, and AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
michelleflynn
Moonpig | Senior Front-End Developer | London

Moonpig is unique. Our technology platform reflects that uniqueness, and the
development team owns and develops our entire platform, from the web front end
and mobile applications we offer to customers through our API and platform
layers to our back-end order management and production capabilities.

We make heavy use of HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3, .NET, and use a combination of
traditional physical machines and cloud-based instances to power our platform.

To apply please email michelle.flynn@moonpig.com

------
myflash13
Flute Systems Inc. | Co Founder / Full Stack Engineer | Toronto, Canada |
ONSITE Full Time

It's been over 8 years since we've seen any significant innovation in the
email API space (think SendGrid, Postmark, etc.). But business email is a $23
billion space. We are a team of two UofT grads building Flutemail, a new email
API which is fundamentally different from SendGrid/Mailgun/etc. Interested?
Let's grab coffee in Toronto at our beautiful office. Email me:
isa@flutesystems.com

------
Cieplak
Finix | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Finix is a small but nimble team of engineers developing a payments processing
platform
([http://developers.finixpayments.com](http://developers.finixpayments.com)).
We work with several major financial institutions and are growing faster than
we can handle with our current team.

We'd love to take you out for coffee and talk about any of the following:

* Payments

* Java 8

* Highly-Available Architecture on AWS

* Postgres

* Cryptography

* Firmware Rootkits

* Problem Solving

* Modern C++

* Multi-Tenancy (docker, jails)

Reach us at this base64-encoded email address:
cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==

------
bpowers
Passport, Inc | Charlotte, NC | Full-time | Onsite

Check out details on positions & our company at passportinc.com. We’re looking
for full-stack, ios, android devs — people who are comfortable working on all
parts of the system. We mostly use php, python, java, and build it on AWS. At
Passport located Charlotte, NC you get to work in a startup culture and not
have to live in the Bay Area! If you are interested in learning more apply
online. Send me an email if you want to chat. brad@passportinc.com

------
c-oreills
Conversocial | London | React Frontend Engineer | On site or REMOTE (timezones
near GMT) | 3 month contract

Conversocial is changing the way companies serve their social customers. Our
SaaS allows companies to deliver great customer service on social platforms at
scale.

We’re currently porting our agent workflow to over to React/Redux. We're
looking for someone to augment our existing team of 4 and speed up the
project. React/Redux experience required.

Please email techjobs <at> conversocial.com if you’re interested.

------
michelleflynn
Huddle | Senior UI Developer | London

At Huddle we take pride in the features we deliver and the way in which we
solve engineering problems. We favour libraries over frameworks, valuing core
JavaScript and CSS skills over the latest buzzwords. The Huddle UI stack is
evolving - you can expect to work with bleeding-edge technologies in our
component library and single page applications. ES2016 and build tools like
Grunt, Babel and Webpack are a core part of our working day.

For more info email michelle@huddle.com

------
tonyleask
IAC Publishing Labs (was Ask.com) | Senior Developer, Backend Engineering |
Oakland, CA | ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com](http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com)

We are looking for a Senior Developer for the Backend Engineering team to work
on business products and projects related to our microservices and data
platforms. We power the systems behind our top-10 digital properties and world
class performance marketing functions. The Backend Engineering team is
responsible for initiatives such as search indexes and data systems, data
pipelines and processing, and rapid microservices delivery. You’d be working
with multiple teams in a culture that values collaborative, pragmatic
solutions.

\- Solve for challenges that involve concurrency and multi-tenancy at a large
scale. \- Work with a technology stack that includes Java, Node.js, Openshift
/ Kubernetes / Docker, Linkerd, AWS services, Solr, big data systems and more.
\- Work on large container and cloud migration initiatives. \- Participate in
the architectural strategy, from PoC to proposal to implementation. \-
Implement modern, scalable, business driven capabilities for big data and real
time processing. \- Be recognized as a master of, and internal SME for,
specific solutions and technologies. \- Collaborate with the Front End, BI,
Data Sciences team on designing and implementing solutions. \- Leverage self
service development pipeline and push directly to production.

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer - Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) - Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) - Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage - Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit:
[http://smrtr.io/J0yDWQ](http://smrtr.io/J0yDWQ) (or e-mail jobs@ask.com)

About our company:
[http://iacpublishinglabs.com](http://iacpublishinglabs.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
EmmiOokla
Ookla | Systems Engineer | Seattle, WA

[https://ookla.workable.com/j/20DF279F18](https://ookla.workable.com/j/20DF279F18)

Ookla is a hard-working, fun-loving team of passionate individuals (about 55)
who have turned a clever idea into a unique product and thriving business.
Internationally, millions of tests are performed every day across the
Speedtest apps on the web, desktop and mobile apps - even on embedded routers!
Join our team today!

------
dschuler
Vitalacy | Embeddded Developer | Los Angeles | Full-time, ONSITE, Salary:
100-120k

We're hiring an embedded systems developer, preferably with experience with
Bluetooth LE, working with Nordic nRF51/nRF52 processors, building firmware
with GCC/gmake, and circuit design.

But really, we're interested in anyone who likes embedded systems and enjoys
building quality solutions, so experience with a particular processor or
toolchain is not a must.

If interested, please shoot us an email: info@vitalacy.com

------
tonyleask
IAC Publishing Labs (was Ask.com) | Sr. Javascript Engineer, Presentation
Services | Oakland, CA | ONSITE, FTE, VISA, SALARY:DOE,
[http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com](http://www.iacpublishinglabs.com)

We are looking for a Senior Javascript Software Engineer to join the Platform
team. We develop the platforms, services, and frameworks that enable other
developers to build our world-class digital properties. Our backend services
manage incoming requests and marshall data to the front-end, and the libraries
and tools we build are used to create modern and maintainable front-end
applications. We are passionate about developer productivity and often find
ourselves spearheading new technologies and processes for the entire dev org
(eg. containerization, continuous-delivery). While focused on web developers,
you’d be working with multiple teams in a culture that values collaborative,
pragmatic solutions.

\- Design and build IACPL’s next-generation web application platform \- Obsess
over performance and scalability across our tech stack \- Work with a
technology stack that includes Node.js, Java, OpenShift/Kubernetes/Docker,
GitLab, AWS, and more \- Advance IACPL's technical culture through
presentations, meetups, conferences etc. \- Work closely with front-end
developers to understand their needs and explore technology trade-offs \-
Participate in architectural strategies, from PoC to proposal to
implementation \- Learn and practice devops from the development side

Benefits: - Unlimited vacation - Competitive salary plus bonus - Great
benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k matching, legal insurance, pet
insurance) - Unlimited snacks/drinks, frozen yogurt and beer - Relocation
assistance (if moving to the SF Bay Area) - Close to many public transit
options (BART, Ferry, AC Transit) - Subsidized dollars towards public transit
or parking garage - Tuition Reimbursement

For full job description and to apply, visit: [http://smrtr.io/4Jt-
sg](http://smrtr.io/4Jt-sg) (or e-mail jobs@ask.com)

About our company:
[http://iacpublishinglabs.com](http://iacpublishinglabs.com) For more jobs,
visit: [http://iac.com/careers/job-listings](http://iac.com/careers/job-
listings)

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

Pathgather is a fully-funded enterprise learning startup (Techstars '14)
focused on helping employees at Fortune 500 companies advance their careers by
learning new skills. Our platform is used by some of the largest companies in
the world (HP, Visa, Qualcomm, etc.) to aggregate learning content from both
public providers (e.g. Udacity, Pluralsight) and private catalogs (internal
learning systems), empower their employees to share what they're learning
(e.g. articles from HN), and track employee progress towards career goals.
We've got real revenue, real customers, and a real opportunity to make
learning better for employees everywhere.

We're looking for Backend and Frontend Engineers to join the engineering team.
Our two teams interface via our GraphQL API; this means our frontend engineers
can query exactly the data they need and our backend engineers can focus on
more interesting problems than fetching data for views.

As a Backend Engineer, you'll leverage our PostgreSQL schema heavily to
enforce our business logic via DB constraints, trigger functions, and all
kinds of fun things... When you aren't designing database models, you'll be
writing integrations with a variety of external services, working on our
machine learning models, and - of course - LEARNING.

As a Frontend Engineer, you'll be tasked with implementing the "delight" our
customers have grown to expect from our product. This means focusing on the
right interactions and keeping everything clean, consistent, and reusable.
React, of course, helps a ton for this.

If any of this sounds interesting, contact me (neville@pathgather.com, CTO) or
apply to our careers link below!

BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/Postgres/GraphQL), $100-130k,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154)

FRONTEND ENGINEER (React/React Native/CSS), $100-130k,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ede0320f0af)

------
klinskyc
Healthie | Senior Software Engineer (Ruby) | New York, NY | Full-time, onsite
Healthie (Techstars NY '16) is an all-in-one practice management platform for
nutrition professionals. We've closed our seed round and are looking to bring
on a senior software engineer to work on scaling, performance, new features,
and mentoring our junior developers. Our stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Swift,
Java please apply by sending an email to cavan@gethealthie.com

------
karl42
Adspert (Bidmanagement GmbH) |
[https://www.adspert.net/en/](https://www.adspert.net/en/) | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE

Adspert statistically optimises advertising accounts (e.g. AdWords).

We're looking for:

\- a python developer (mostly backend)

\- a statistics/optimisation software developer

More info at
[https://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/](https://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/)
.

------
jayborly
Neighborly.com | Senior Data Engineer (Apache Spark & Scala) | SF or NYC

Howdy, neighbor! I think we have a pretty special opportunity for someone with
a strong Scala track record and ~1+ year production experience with Apache
Spark.

Full job posting here on Lever: [https://jobs.lever.co/neighborly/3148b5cf-
ec48-4716-8b20-bd9...](https://jobs.lever.co/neighborly/3148b5cf-
ec48-4716-8b20-bd995248f921)

Speaking from my personal perspective, here is some background on why I think
Neighborly is an _awesome_ place for civic-minded, world-positive, impact-
seeking senior engineers: We're changing the game of Public Finance, putting
the Public back where they belong. We're a unique company in the intersection
of FinTech and GovTech, with a lot of very interesting data problems to solve,
the outcome of which becomes a much more optimized system for communities to
fund critical civic improvement projects responsibly through a better
municipal bond financing process.

Our core business model aims to democratize the municipal bond market. Issuers
(cities, states, counties, school districts, special districts, etc) will one
day be able to borrow more cheaply, quickly, in more convenient precise
amounts, with more of the city's nominal debt payments flowing back into the
community. Investors get direct access to a relatively stable investment
product for which the positive impact is a known quantity.

We have a substantial investment in our data platform already that we're very
proud of, but we'd like to hire top-talent from the Apache Spark community to
focus on taking it to the next level. If that's you, and our mission
resonates, reach out to us on Lever, or if you'd prefer a more casual
conversation, email me at jay@neighborly.com

I must disclaim that the content Neighborly publishes should not be construed
as investment advice. The information in this post is for general purposes
only and no representation or warranty, express or implied, is made or is to
be inferred as to the accuracy, reliability, timeliness or completeness of any
such information. 2017 Neighborly Corporation.

Securities are offered through Neighborly Securities, member FINRA, SIPC and
registered with the MSRB. Learn more at
[https://learn.neighborly.com/terms](https://learn.neighborly.com/terms)
Neighborly Corporation, 16 Maiden Lane, Suite 600, San Francisco, CA 94108
Neighborly Securities, 115 W. 18th St., Suite 302, Kansas City, MO 64108
Neighborly Securities, 335 Madison Ave.,4th Floor, New York, NY 10017

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492)

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Senior DevOps Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712

Software Development Engineer in Test:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/88244

Senior Front-End Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Senior Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/582519

Director of Data Science:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879)

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196)

Product Manager-1st Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/673922](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/673922)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
manoa
TuneIn | All types of software engineer and ops jobs | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, [http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com)

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain, across the street from AT&T Park Los
Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from Venice Beach

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 70 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content, audiobooks, and over 600
commercial free music stations. Our users use iOS, Android, Web, and dozens of
connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on Golang, C#/.NET, React.js, es6, Swift, MSSQL, MySQL,
HBase, Redis, DynamoDB, AWS, AWS Lambda, Docker, and a few more things. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization, and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, full-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are agile and pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are
data driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers,
so trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects, job bands, and principles on Github:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

------
twohey
Frontend | Backend | Full Stack | Machine Learning | Site Reliability |
Infrastructure

San Francisco or New York City | ONSITE | VISA transfer okay

ClassPass is the world’s leading platform for studio and gym fitness. We are
passionate about helping our members live a more active life – they currently
book almost a million classes a month and we are growing.

We are expanding our engineering teams on both coasts and looking for people
with 2+ years of work experience.

If you are interested please reach out to me

------
stephensonsco
Deepgram (YC W16) is hiring engineers and sales execs to help make sense of
the world's largest audio dataset. We deploy deep neural speech networks in
enterprise, allowing for state-of-the-art spoken human language analysis
(models trained in-house by Deepgram).

Deepgram | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Head of Sales | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | A.I. Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Intern | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, INTERNS,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Check out these links to learn more about Deepgram:

Deepgram: [https://www.deepgram.com](https://www.deepgram.com) Deepgram Blog:
[http://blog.deepgram.com](http://blog.deepgram.com) Deepgram Careers:
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com) TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/](https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/)
Gartner: [http://blogs.gartner.com/jim-hare/2017/05/25/cool-vendors-
in...](http://blogs.gartner.com/jim-hare/2017/05/25/cool-vendors-in-core-ai-
technologies/) Nvidia: [https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2017/03/03/press-1-to-
learn-ho...](https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2017/03/03/press-1-to-learn-how-ai-
could-fix-call-centers/)

~~~
sam1994
There's no link for applying for the intern position.

~~~
stephensonsco
Sorry, we're working on adding it now!

------
SpectrumMF
ONSITE- Charter Spectrum Enterprise is hiring Sr Software Application
Developers for their Austin office. For more info, please contact the
recruiter @ Melissa.fernandes@charter.com. You can apply directly here:
[https://jobs.spectrum.com/job/austin/sr-software-
application...](https://jobs.spectrum.com/job/austin/sr-software-application-
eng/4673/4619698)

------
BreadFinance
Bread | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE,
[https://www.getbread.com/jobs/?gh_jid=74853](https://www.getbread.com/jobs/?gh_jid=74853)

We have enormous and engaging technical challenges. We are designing an API
that can drop easily into any one of dozens of ecommerce platforms,
proprietary and off-the-shelf, hosted and on-site. We need to verify online
identity and predict fraud while providing a beautiful and frictionless
consumer experience, and mine user and financial information to approve and
price credit, all in real time. And we are using technology to explore new
approaches to consumer credit marketplaces that have never been attempted
before.

Come learn what we’re all about at www.getbread.com.

We are looking to hire a senior engineer to join the current technology team
in continuing to build out our core platform and product. This senior engineer
will:

be responsible for leading design and implementation of new features and
iterations of our core platform continue to develop our core infrastructure
for Bread’s scalable and reliable services deliver new working code every two
weeks in a fast-paced, code-focused agile development environment work with
the rest of the engineering team to deliver new functionality to face
merchants, consumers, investors, and internal users design new iterations of
our merchant integration APIs be on the front lines responding to customer
issues and ensuring smooth integrations Requirements

Expert knowledge of server-side languages and data stores (our system is built
with Go and PostgreSQL, but we’re also happy to speak with those that have
strong backend experience with other languages, including JVM languages like
Java or Scala; Python; or C++) Experience with message-based, loosely coupled
architectures (we use RabbitMQ and Redis) Experience with public web APIs
Experience building scalable, reliable distributed systems Experience
developing systems intended for cloud deployments (we use AWS) A passion for
engineering and technology Preferred

Knowledge of financial products Experience with Go/PostgreSQL/Rabbit/Redis
Front-end skills in JavaScript, using a framework like Angular or Backbone (we
use React) Knowledge of e-commerce platforms, like Magento, Shopify,
Demandware, or others Do you have any questions, we would love to hear from
you - Jacob@breadfinance.com

------
maartenv
Fastly is a flexible, transparent content delivery network (CDN) that
accelerates and scales websites, mobile applications, and APIs. We do this by
moving content physically closer to a company’s end users. We have a high
impact, friendly security team, that makes sure we build our products to the
highest security standards in the industry!

Fastly | Application Security Engineer | San Francisco | FULLTIME, REMOTE

We are looking for versatile engineers at all levels of seniority who enjoy
being deeply involved in all aspects of building and securing our platform.
Qualified candidates will excel at analyzing the design of our software and
implementations, and will show an aptitude for discovering complex security
issues.

Fastly | Director of Application Security | San Francisco | FULLTIME, ONSITE

As Director of Application Security at Fastly you will manage and build
Fastly’s application security team of security architects and security
engineers.

Fastly | Security Analyst | San Francisco | FULLTIME, REMOTE

This role will be responsible for analyzing DDoS and WAF customers in the
Fastly cloud stack. Fastly builds on the popular Varnish cache along with the
VCL language to provide DDoS defense and WAF functionality. This position will
build on these features. You will build capabilities that will be able to
handle growth in our existing products while laying groundwork for exciting
new applications.

Fastly | Security Javascript Engineer | San Francisco | FULLTIME, REMOTE

We're looking for a senior security Javascript engineer to join our web
application firewall (WAF) team. The ideal candidate will have proven
experience building rich client-side User Interfaces for security products on
the web. They should be fluent in web technology and standards, capable of
delivering excellent code in a fast-paced, cross-functional environment, and
enjoy a combination of autonomy and collaboration.

Fastly | Security Researcher - SOC | San Francisco | FULLTIME, REMOTE

This role will be responsible for investigating threats as they impact web
applications, such as novel attacks and new protocols, and how to effectively
defend against them. This role mixes exploit analysis and web application
analysis together with security control development.

Fastly | SOC Manager | San Francisco | FULLTIME, REMOTE

This role will be responsible for building and leading the Security Operations
Center, which supports customers in the Fastly cloud stack. Fastly builds on
the popular Varnish cache along with the VCL language to provide security
capabilities, including DDoS defense and WAF functionality.

Fastly | Security Systems Engineer | San Francisco | FULLTIME, REMOTE

Our Security Systems Engineers build, scale and maintain services that
maintain the security and integrity of Fastly’s network traffic. You will work
as part of the security team, building scalable security controls and security
features. This role will have a specific focus on how we define and manage
secrets, generate and distribute key material and how we collect and
investigate security logs.

Check out these roles at
[https://www.fastly.com/careers](https://www.fastly.com/careers). Most of
these roles can be in our San Francisco, New York, Denver, London or Tokyo --
or for the right applicant, can be remote.

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert. I had three interviews that all went well and was asked by
the recruiter to provide dates and travel information so they could book my
travel for an onsite. I provided these and never heard back from the recruiter
or anyone else. Completely unprofessional if not disrespectful. And yet here
you are posting the same roles.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Thanks for the warning. How recently did this happen to you?

~~~
bogomipz
In the last few months.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Thanks, good to know. I guess there's little reason to doubt that the
perpetrators have left the organization.

A very similar thing happened to me with Redhat a few years ago, and I'm not
eager for a repeat.

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, and more | San
Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack (with Hot Module Replacement), ES6/Babel, LESS,
CSS Modules, Yarn

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo, Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75% coverage front+back-
end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are committed to
a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially encourage
women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the tech
industry to apply.

------
nclauss
Los Angeles, CA -- Riot Games -- Esports/Merch Engineering Team

If you're passionate about gaming consider joining the team that is
responsible for supporting the fastest growing (and 5th most watched) sport in
the world!

Opportunities include:

Engineering Manager - Broadcast Innovation

Engineering Manager - Platform

Senior/Mid Software Engineers focused on Platform/Web/Broadcast Innovation!

Technical Product Managers

If you're interested shoot me your resume nclauss(AT)riotgames.com

------
luisrulloa
[http://bloomsbury.ai](http://bloomsbury.ai) | LONDON | VISA NEEDED | FULL-
TIME | 40K-70K + SHARES [https://angel.co/bloomsbury-ai-1/jobs/246537-if-
engineer-and...](https://angel.co/bloomsbury-ai-1/jobs/246537-if-engineer-and-
python-and-frontend-or-backend)

------
EmersonL

      Closing Folders | Junior/Intermediate Developer | Toronto
      –––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––
      - Working with EmberJS, Python, Javascript
      - We want to help and grow your craft <3 ️
      - Exposure to Machine Learning
      - Small team, lots of room to grow
      - Location in Queen West _(so hot right now)_
      - Contact help@closingfolders.com

------
rweichler
EQE | iOS Reverse Engineer, LuaJIT Engineer | Remote

We are creating a systemwide equalizer solution for all platforms, starting
with jailbroken iOS. Looking for engineers who are proficient in reverse
engineering iOS (specifically mediaserverd, SpringBoard, and AudioToolbox),
and for somebody experienced in LuaJIT. Someone with experience in both would
be a huge plus. Remote only.

rweichler@gmail.com

------
venasolutions
Vena Solutions - Toronto, ON ONSITE full-time

Hiring Software Development Manager, Full-stack, Java, C#, or JavaScript
Developers!

[https://careers.venasolutions.com](https://careers.venasolutions.com)

We what do? Canadian based fintech startup who uses Excel based add in to
provide users with intelligent data for strategic business decisions.

Want more info? Email:amont@venacorp.com

------
gguevara
Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers
worldwide.

React Native (iOS app):
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer)

PHP Full-stack:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP)

Java Big Data Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerB...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerB..).

Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager)

Frontend UX Engineering:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/UXEngineerFrontend](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/UXEngineerFrontend)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear...).

We offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate) Visa
Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible hours |
In-house activities

Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net.

You won't regret this one.

------
pcoelho
Prodigy Game (www.prodigygame.com)|Burlington, ON | ONSITE | Full-time |
HIRING: Full Stack Developer and Senior Full Stack Web Developers. Link to
jobs page:
[http://prodigycanada.applytojob.com/apply](http://prodigycanada.applytojob.com/apply)
or email me at paloma.coelho@prodigygame.com

------
mpsi
micropsi industries | Research Engineer Machine Learning | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE

micropsi industries uses reinforcement learning to generate dynamic, sensor-
driven behaviors for industrial robots. As part of a small, smart, and
friendly team of AI scientists and engineers, your daily business will be
digesting current deep learning and reinforcement learning research, maturing
and extending our Python/Theano code base, and driving development of micropsi
industries' technology towards applications in process industries and
robotics. Ideally, you have a strong background in machine learning and share
our long-term vision to bridge the gap between low-level deep neural learning
and semantic representation, reasoning, and planning in a truly integrated
architecture. Contact: [http://www.micropsi-
industries.com/join_us/](http://www.micropsi-industries.com/join_us/)

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | Machine Learning / Full Stack Engineers | London | Onsite
www.calipsa.io

We automate video based monitoring and analysis tasks using Deep Learning. Our
investors have collectively backed the likes of Facebook, Airbnb, Slack,
Transferwise, Citymapper among others.

Stack: C++, Python, Javascript (Node / React), AWS, Google Cloud Platform,
Docker

Email rashid.khan@calipsa.io

------
elektro_nik
SolarWinds (Librato) | Senior Customer Success Engineer | Cambridge, MA |
ONSITE, [http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-ma/senior-customer-
success-...](http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-ma/senior-customer-success-
engineer/9EFE699D444742B48A0050743161B12C/job/)

------
jisaacso
Quora | ML Engineer | Mountain View ML, Python, C++, TensorFlow, Spark,
Information Retrieval

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are an
internet-scale Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about
anything and share everything they know. At Quora, we use Machine Learning in
almost every part of the product - feed ranking, answer ranking, search, topic
and user recommendations, spam detection etc. Within the past few months we
released a large duplicate question dataset [1], built out Quora on Alexa and
Google Home [2] and linked Quora Topics to Wikidata [3]. As a Machine Learning
expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high impact by advancing
these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to apply Machine
Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert, you will play a
key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other developers would
build on top of.

Machine Learning Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

ML Infrastructure Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Product Infrastructure Engineer:

[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/37d396ed-a089-4cc2-a817-8ab65fb6...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/37d396ed-a089-4cc2-a817-8ab65fb6303e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Please submit online at the link above and mention my HN user name. Or email
"%sn@quora.com" % my_HN_user_name

[1] [https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-
Question-...](https://data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-Question-..).

[2] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-
Voice](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-Voice)

[3] [https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-
Top...](https://blog.quora.com/Announcing-Wikidata-References-on-Top..).

------
fabiob87
netzstrategen | Full Stack Web Developer | Barcelona | Fulltime | ONSITE

[http://www.netzstrategen.com/suchen/full-stack-web-
developer...](http://www.netzstrategen.com/suchen/full-stack-web-developer-
phpjs-mw/)

Keywords: Git, Drupal, Elasticsearch, WordPress, Memcached, Varnish, MySQL,
PHP, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, gulp, Sass, npm, Composer, WooCommerce, Drupal
Commerce, PHPUnit

Are you up to date with latest web technologies, do you love to write clean
code and find architectural solutions for challenging problems? Do you have a
sympathy for UX and a passion for learning new methodologies? Do you love what
you do?

Join our team in Barcelona! We are looking for you:

-> Open Source - contribute upstream & gain reputation -> Make Impact - build innovative sites used by millions of people each month -> Strive for Quality - operate in a team focused on pragmatic and clean solutions -> Interdisciplinary - work alongside consultants, analysts, designers, developers, marketers, and other specialists

We create platforms, apps, stores, and digital campaigns. Our projects are for
publishing and retail websites. Our customers are our partners, we get them up
to speed in the digital world by introducing them to new paradigms, tools, and
processes. You are in direct contact with our customers to discuss tasks and
coordinate requirements.

You will work in a dynamic international team of digital strategists
distributed across offices in Barcelona, Cologne, and our head office in
Karlsruhe, Germany.

We love to collaborate, work independently, and we feel responsible for what
we do. Therefore you can manage your time and tasks the way it fits your
working style best. We follow agile methodologies to operate in fast-paced
environments. Our ideal candidate will be versatile, self-motivated and
curious.

Contact: jobs@netzstrategen.com

------
pnagele
Wikitude | C++ Software Engineer (Windows UWP) | Salzburg, Austria | ONSITE,
[https://www.wikitude.com](https://www.wikitude.com)

Type: Full time

Description: Wikitude is the leading independent augmented reality platform
for phones, tablets, and smart glasses. We currently have 100,000+ registered
developers, over 25,000 published apps with our AR SDK and 1 billion app
installs across the world. We’re looking for a C++ dev to bring our SDK
features to Windows UWP and work on the next generation of augmented reality
for mobile and wearable devices. You will be responsible for architectural
choices and implementation of the Windows version of the Wikitude SDK. By the
way we just were awarded “Best developer tool for Augmented Reality”. Junior
to senior level are welcomed. Excellent knowledge and experience with C++ is
required. Experience in development for mobile operating systems (UWP Mobile)
would be awesome. Office language is English and your colleagues come from
various countries around the World.

Location: Salzburg, Austria - Austria in the center of Europe has a great
quality of living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to the Alps. Within 25
mins you can reach great mountain areas as well as beautiful lake side. The
vicinity to Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel abroad.

Remote: Not preferred.

Visa Sponsorship: Not guaranteed. Applicants from the European Union are
encouraged to apply.

Technologies Mainly C++11 and adopting C++14. Our main development environment
is Mac and Linux for server-side tasks. However your job will be running our
SDK on Windows. Notions of OpenGL and DirectX is a plus. In a perfect world
you have experience with the angle project. Working on mobile systems is a
plus.

Salary and Benefits: The salary for this position starts at 32,000€ per year
(~35,000 in US $), depending on experience and qualification. The salary is
negotiable but also includes several other benefits (meal vouchers, free
public transport, potential for company equity,..) The cost of living is way
cheaper than in most international cities. Renting a decent flat costs about
500-700€ / month. Most of the taxes go into a retirement fund that is
available even when retiring abroad. We offer 25 days weeks of vacation per
year. Additionally, Austria has great social security, healthcare is
essentially free, including dentists visits. Schools are good and free.
Contact: Send CV and a short and cool motivation letter to jobs@wikitude.com

------
mediajct
mediajunction | Front-end Developer | Saint Paul, MN | ONSITE
[https://www.mediajunction.com](https://www.mediajunction.com)

EDUCATION + EXPERTISE:

* 2+ years of web development experience

* Passion for developing user-friendly & user-centric websites

* Portfolio that showcases your strategic thinking and development expertise

* Ability to create a website from scratch without a starter template

* Proficient in front-end coding (HTML, SCSS, JS (ES6))

* CMS template coding (primarily HubL/Jinja)

RESPONSIBILITIES:

* Self-motivated and self-directed

* Can prioritize and execute tasks in a fast-paced environment

* Have strong teamwork and written communication skills

* Are experienced with working with a team

BONUS POINTS:

* Experience with Hubspot marketing automation software

* Have worked in an agency or startup environment (freelance)

* Exposure to prototyping software like InVision

Apply: [https://www.mediajunction.com/join-our-team/front-end-
develo...](https://www.mediajunction.com/join-our-team/front-end-developer)

------
borisdiebold
babbel.com ([http://www.babbel.com](http://www.babbel.com)) | Berlin,Germany |
ONSITE VISA

the worlds highest grossing language learning app

###### Named most innovative company in eduction by Fastcompany in 2016 ######

We are heavily ramping up our engineering team (currently 70)

\- Engineering Managers

\- Director Engineering

\- Fullstack Engineers (JS+React+RoR)

\- Frontend Engineers (JS+React)

\- Backend Engineers (Ruby on Rails)

See [http://jobs.babbel.com](http://jobs.babbel.com) for details and
application

## Why work for us ?

\- An awesome office in the heart of Berlin

\- Berlin is one of the best (and cheapest) cities in the world to live in

\- Solid company on high growth trajectory

\- Awesome product with a meaninful purpose

\- >1M active subscribers and growing steadily

\- Cutting edge tech stack & great tech team

\- More than 40 different nationalities - we help with relocation

\- A high-end company bike

\- 30 days of holidays

\- Hackdays, Fruits, Cooking events and a lot of other cool benefits

Check our blog at [http://bytes.babbel.com](http://bytes.babbel.com)

------
kroustou
Transifex - Athens, Greece/Remote could work too - Full time - We are a
localization platform, we are looking for a passionate django developer who
loves unix and open source. Details (and an HR role):

[https://transifex.workable.com/](https://transifex.workable.com/)

------
flog
Pinterest | React engineer, web engineer, ML, everything | San Francisco |
Onsite, Visa | Fulltime |
[https://careers.pinterest.com/careers](https://careers.pinterest.com/careers)

I'm a relatively recent hire, but loving it. Come work with us on an awesome
product.

------
ssamuli
Revieve – Bringing AI to skincare e-Commerce | Frontend or Fullstack |
Valencia, Spain. Helsinki, Finland & Maybe elsewhere? | REMOTE, ONSITE
www.revieve.com

Revieve is an e-commerce technology startup transforming the way skincare
products are bought in eCommerce stores through computer-vision and AI. A team
of serial entrepreneurs with a background in retail technology, we believe the
eCommerce shopping experience for beauty and skincare products can be
transformed through technology. Working with the leading eCommerce retailers
globally, our service is pioneering a new era in eCommerce digital advisors
and paving the way for an entirely new way of online shopping.

Headquartered in Helsinki, Finland with a team distributed across Europe,
we’re a proud mix of developers, computer-vision experts, business people and
technology-savvy marketers.

Growing at a rapid pace, we’re looking for superstars, who take pride in their
work and bring their creativity, openness and technical savvy to the table.

Our stack currently includes among other things:

    
    
      * React
    
      * Reflux 
    
      * Webpack (HMR)
    
      * Bootstrap
    
      * Less
    
      * Node
    
      * Express
    
      * Parse Server
    
      * MongoDB
    
      * AWS
    
      * Python
    
      * Git
    
    

Requirements:

    
    
      * Even if you don't know our whole stack, you learn fast.
    
      * You have some demonstrable experience developing software (links, github repos, etc)
    
      * Can communicate in English.
    
    
    

If you are interested in helping us transform how skincare is found online,
you're good at some of the technologies mentioned above, and you fill most of
our requirements: please shoot me an email to this base64 encoded address:
c2FtdWxpQHJldmlldmUuY29t

~~~
sxldier
How would the internship opportunity work?

I'd like to do remote and out of your stack I'm only familiar with python but
can learn very quickly. Not sure if I'm a fit or not.

Thank you.

~~~
ssamuli
Thanks for asking! I'm sorry, but we're looking for more of a fullstack or
frontend person with experience related to web technologies.

------
inezeppinga
bunq | Amsterdam | Onsite | Full-time

bunq is an IT company with a banking license (located in Amsterdam) on a
mission to change the financial industry. Recently, we released our Public API
and we launched in Germany and Austria.

Our international team (85 bunqers, 13 nationalities and counting!) is
completely dedicated to backend-, frontend- and mobile development. A team
that explores the limits of what code can do every day and is motivated by
pure innovation. We have build everything from scratch making use of open
source.

We need talent to realise our biggest and brightest ideas. Are you interested
in discussing our opportunities some more? Check out the vacancies at our
website: [https://www.bunq.com/nl/jobs/join-
us](https://www.bunq.com/nl/jobs/join-us)

------
sheinrich
Euclid Analytics | UX Designer | SF / San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA | SALARY:
$120-155k | euclidanalytics.com We are a small, tight-knit team focused on
applying online machine learning and predictive modeling to physical location
analytics. Looking to add a designer to the team!

------
jonathanbull
EmailOctopus | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped startup offering mail marketing for up to 10x cheaper
than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us - knowledge of
AWS essential.

[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com)

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

~~~
keviv
Are you still looking for freelancers as well?

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software/QA/Devops Engineer | Burlingame, Charlotte,
Chicago | ONSITE

[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Our Tech Stack: C#, Java, .NET core, Docker, Linux, Javascript, Mongo, SQL
Server, Kafka, Spark

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Dev-ops Engineers: We are in the midst of migrating our primary infrastructure
to Kubernetes, .NET core, docker, linux, mongo, kafka, and other cutting edge
technologies. We're looking for serious dev-ops engineers to join our team.

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Java, Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You
might know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to
learn. Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. If you're a
Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've
scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a Junior engineer,
you love to code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're passionate, and
most of all you can't wait to get started. (New grads please apply!)

QA Engineers: We're writing software - and fast. We running hundreds of tests
on every check-in and we need more. TestNG, Selenium, and testing intuition
guides our tests. If you love making sure things are working right - email us
!

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Where we are:

Burlingame, CA: Just south of San Francisco right on Burlingame Ave.

Charlotte, NC: This is our headquarters. If you're looking for a 30% cheaper
cost of living than San Francisco with a fantastic quality of life, this is
it.

Chicago, IL: Our newest office. Hiring Software Engineers for this location.

------
simonRedwards
Cuvva | Android Lead | London | 40-70K GBP

Small fast-growing (50% MoM) VC-funded fintech start-up seeks accomplished
Android dev. More info here:
[https://cuvva.workable.com/j/49B16EB0F9](https://cuvva.workable.com/j/49B16EB0F9)

------
stegro32
tech.palatinategroup.com: (spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | London, UK |

Full-time Team of ~26 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a
well-established travel company (~250 people, ~100m GBP turnover), working on
customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine.

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: sophie@yourgolftravel.com

------
tomek_playstack
PlayStack | Senior Python Developer | Krakow |

PlayStack is an innovative games publisher, looking for developers to work on
internal systems (CMS, Analytics) Stack includes Docker, Flask/Tornado, GCP,
React+Redux, as well as Node.js, Postgres and AWS. Apply via
tomek@playstack.com

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time ONSITE VISA | Full Stack Web Developer |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Supply Chain | Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry.

\- Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

About Nulogy:

We are a Canadian success story. Our story started 15 years ago when four
engineering grads from the University of Waterloo worked on a design project
that grew to become the company. We are now a world-leading provider of
specialized solutions for complex supply-chain challenges. As a company
founded by friends wanting to make a difference, the close relationship
between the founders influence the family-like culture that exists here.

Benefits:

\- Unlimited paid vacation (take as much paid time off as you need, with at
least 2 weeks off a year).

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.

\- Dev culture is infused with learning; emphasis on clean code, strong
technical practices, and collaboration.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer

------
RoboCuz
Localytics | Boston | Sr. Full Stack, Sr. Front End, Mobile, Sr. Back End Big
Data, Solutions Consultants, Solutions Architects | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences. Localytics is hiring
engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Ruby on Rails
    

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Java Developer | New York | Onsite | Full Time

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We are seeking an exceptional developer to join one of our quantitative
trading teams. As a member of this established front-office team, you will
work closely with quants and traders on a daily basis and will get exposure to
all aspects of quantitative trading business.

The primary responsibilities for this role include real-time data analysis and
management, building distributed quantitative trading systems and developing
systematic trading strategies for various asset classes (Equities, Futures and
Options).

Desirable candidates:

* Very solid knowledge of core Java.

* Significant experience in developing multi-threaded real-time applications on Linux.

* Practical knowledge of scripting languages (perl, python) and SQL.

* Experience with Kafka, Spark or machine learning a huge plus.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to
talent@cubistsystematic.com.

~~~
peteretep
Can someone comment on why posts like this have been downvoted?

------
artursapek
Kraken | engineer | worldwide | REMOTE |
[https://www.kraken.com](https://www.kraken.com)

Help us build our Bitcoin exchange!

[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken/](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken/)

artur@kraken.com

------
orf
Context Information Security | Python Developer and Penetration testers |
London, UK, Germany, NY, AUS | INTERNS | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://ctx.is/](https://ctx.is/)

Context provides solutions to our clients most complex information security
challenges, in order to protect their most critical resources. Our customers
trust us with this great responsibility because of the quality of our people;
leaders in their field, inquisitive and capable of rising to the most complex
of challenges. Alongside our employees drive and determination to be the best
at what they do is Context’s company ethos. We are passionate about developing
our staff, through provision of continuous training and development
opportunities. We also pride ourselves on our flexible and social working
environment.

Context is always looking for smart people to join our company, whether you
have formal information security training and experience or not. A passion and
a willingness to learn is key: If you are an excellent developer or sysadmin
or working in another technical role and have a keen and demonstrable interest
in information security, then we would love to hear from you. We are looking
for people who can transfer technical skills from other areas into penetration
testing and can support you in doing this.

If you're interested but not sure, have a go at our challenges[1][2].

We are also looking for full-time Python/Django developers (including junior
roles) to join our in-house development team, to work on exciting projects in
the information security space for some very interesting clients. If you're a
junior or a graduate we look mainly for a desire to learn and a spark, but for
more senior positions we are looking for people who:

\- Have solid Python and Django skills

\- Have experience with front end development (EmberJS, or other JS
frameworks)

\- Love Postgres as much as we do

\- Know their way around git

\- Have good interpersonal skills, with good grasp of the English language

If either of these roles appeal to you send your CV and what kind of position
you are interested in to careers@contextis.com.

1\. [https://www.contextis.com/careers/context-
challenges/](https://www.contextis.com/careers/context-challenges/)

2\. [https://ctf.ctx.is/](https://ctf.ctx.is/)

------
haddadda
Overlap | Software Engineer (Backend) | Remote |
[https://medium.com/overlap/hiring-software-engineer-
backend-...](https://medium.com/overlap/hiring-software-engineer-
backend-f3bb0a6ac6af)

------
wilhempujar
Stacktical | DevOps Infrastructure Engineer | Worldwide, Paris | REMOTE, FULL
TIME, [https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical develops Scalability Testing Automation softwares powered by
predictive technologies and AI. Think Sauce Labs but for Scalability.

We are looking for an Cloud Infrastructure Engineer in full DevOps capacity to
accompany our customers in their IT management endeavours, and actively
participate in building the Stacktical SaaS platform.

Key responsibilities include the following:

Maintenance of servers and microservices, including critical production
environments, in Cloud and other hosting configurations (dedicated, vps and
shared).

Ensure the availability, performance and scalability of applications in
respect of proven design and architecture best practices.

Design and execute Capacity Planning strategies that ensure the scalability
and the elasticity of the infrastructure.

Manage a portfolio of softwares, their development life cycle and optimize
their Continuous Integration and Delivery workflows (CI/CD).

Automate the Quality & Reliability Testing of applications (Unit Tests,
Integration Tests, System Tests).

If you are interested in working using great technology, with a no-bs mindset
team of digital nomads, please contact us at founders+me@stacktical.com with
the subject “Working at Stacktical”.

A full description of this opportunity is available at
[http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops](http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops)

Keywords: DevOps, Capacity Planning, Scalability, Performance (load) Testing,
SRE, CI, CD, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Azure, Microservices, Python, R,
Predictive Analytics, Machine Learning, AI, Beach

------
dleve123
Healthify | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | New York | ONSITE,
REMOTE, [http://www.healthify.us](http://www.healthify.us)

Healthify is looking for exceptional engineers and senior engineers with Rails
experience to join our team. The team values efficient, maintainable, tested
and pragmatic code, processes and tools. While our primary goal is to
fundamentally change how social needs are identified and addressed in the
Medicaid community, we are also in the unique position of having significant
exposure to the enterprise healthcare IT industry. With this exposure, we hope
to continue to modernize the delivery of software products within a
traditionally high-process and high-inertia industry.

Link to apply is:
[https://healthify.workable.com/](https://healthify.workable.com/)

~~~
mtw
FIY, I have seen this ad several times. I have sent an email asking for more
info and never got any response. I'm wondering how serious they are

------
s3nnyy
ti8m | Frontend-Engineer, .NET Backend, Java Backend | Zurich, Switzerland |
Salary: 90k-120k CHF | ONSITE | EU-passport or work permit in Switzerland only

We built products like "Paymit" that is a known payment-app in Switzerland.
Generally, we build things for insurances, banks and other bigger clients and
pay our engineers accordingly (20% over market). For us it is important that
someone wants to stay for several years and not just for a short period.
English is fine but at least willingness to learn German is crucial.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code-check

2) Phone call (getting to know each other, technical interview)

3) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself to:

jobs+hn@ti8m.tech

------
navaneethyv
rtbrick.com | Software Engineer | Dev-test| Routing | Forwarding | Bangalore,
India | ONSITE | Full-time

Rtbrick is a well funded seed stage startup with a mission to enable seamless
interaction between the application and the network through modular and
scalable routing software. Our approach towards networks is based on building
modular and distributed software running on commodity hardware like whitebox
switches and off the shelf servers.

Join us on this exciting journey to build world class software from our
Bangalore development centre.

[https://www.rtbrick.com/](https://www.rtbrick.com/)

Apply @ jobs@rtbrick.com

------
cowpig
Blitzka | Web Dev | Bogota / Medellin | FULL-TIME or CONTRACTOR remote: no

Early-stage startup in online gaming & cryptocurrency space.

Stack is python/Django back-end, with React+Redux frontend (and a in-house
animations library).

Hablamos español.

Contact: jobs@blitzka.com

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | Senior Android Developer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE (with
remote options), Relocation Offered for Out-of-State Candidate

 _Perks: 6 Time Winner of "Best Place to Work" from Outside Magazine, Health
Insurance Premiums 100% paid for, Unlimited Ski Lift Tickets, Outdoor Gear
Closet, and great work/life balance._

www.geocaching.com/careers

 _About Geocaching HQ_ We are the global headquarters for the game of
geocaching. Our apps and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of
millions of people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. How cool is that?

 _What you’ll do_ We are seeking a skilled Senior Mobile Developer to join the
team that creates and maintains the suite of Geocaching apps for iPhone,
Android and Windows Phone. The team is currently embarking on the reinvention
of the way Geocaching is played on mobile devices. We’re seeking a developer
who can quickly join in, come up-to-speed on the project and provide technical
direction and leadership to a growing team.

 _What we’re looking for:_ \- A proven track record of successfully delivering
multiple iterations of Android apps to the public with rave reviews \- A
strong foundation of object-oriented programming skills and deep familiarity
with computer science topics including data structures and algorithms \-
Ability to keep up with rapidly changing platforms and awareness of the latest
advances on the Android platform. \- A keen sense of the risks, rewards and
trade-offs when making technical decisions \- Mentorship and guidance to other
developers \- Love of a self-organizing, agile software development team and
enthusiasm for Scrum rituals \- Ability to Identify opportunities to improve
the team’s processes and practices \- Understanding of the importance of
selling your ideas and building consensus within the team and the company \-
Enjoyment of close collaboration, both within and outside the team \- Total
ownership over the quality of his or her work and fluency in development
practices that minimize bugs, including Test Driven Development and test
automation \- Sense for good UX practices and enjoys working with our UX team
to create experiences that delight our customers

Apply today at www.geocaching.com/careers. Interview process includes 1st
Phone Screen w/ HR, 2nd Phone Screen w/ hiring team, Skype Interview (if out
of state), and In-person Interview.

------
yukaka
Mangopay | Sysadmin/sysops | Luxembourg | ONSITE
[https://en.jobs.lu/ApplyForJob.aspx?Id=136341](https://en.jobs.lu/ApplyForJob.aspx?Id=136341)

------
quasardb
quasardb | Paris | Experienced C++ Developer | Onsite |
[https://www.quasardb.net/](https://www.quasardb.net/)

Quasardb is a high-performance, distributed, column-oriented database with
native time series support.

Would you like to be paid to write high quality modern C++ that solves
challenging technical problems?

Join us!

[http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2017/05/29/experienced-
cpp...](http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2017/05/29/experienced-cpp-
engineer.html)

------
kyledecot
ROOT Insurance - [https://www.joinroot.com/hiring/full-stack-
developer.html](https://www.joinroot.com/hiring/full-stack-developer.html)

------
bsparker
ReviewTrackers in Chicago is hiring Product and Marketing positions. Also
Sales. Always sales.

[http://reviewtrackers.com/jobs](http://reviewtrackers.com/jobs)

~~~
pwillia7
Is the sales team growing rapidly or is there high turnover?

~~~
chriscampbell
Its a new sales org and growing rapidly.

------
mdisc
SchooLinks - SchooLinks.com | Post-seed, revenue generating, fast growing
edtech startup located in downtown Austin, TX. Hiring full time, full stack
developers. Python + PHP and Angular.

katie@schoolinks.com

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

We are looking for deep learning experts who can make sense of eBay's 1+
billion items. We'll use that technology to target ads, recommend items and
help our sellers succeed. Our interview consists of two phone screens. Then
you come onsite to meet the team and do a code test. 5+ years of Machine
Learning experience preferred. jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

------
hackernews
Grand Rounds | Lead Front-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA USA |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

Grand Rounds[1] was recently named Best Digital Health Company to Work For[2]
by Rock Health, and is currently recognized by Glassdoor's as the #2 Best
Places to Work[3]. We are also represented on Wealthfront's Career Launching
Companies[4] for the second year in a row and are looking for talented
Software Engineers to join our mission.

For this particular opening, we're looking for an experienced React Engineer
to join our growing team. You'll leverage your skills in a fast pace
environment to help us deliver the next generation of our mobile applications
as well as be a key contributor in the standardization of front end components
and application services.

We're building on the modern ecosystem of JavaScript technologies. You'll be
immersed with ReactJS, ReactNative, Redux, GraphQL, Jest, Yarn, and will have
the autonomy to help shape the toolchain. The team you'll join is comprised of
3 other software engineers, a test engineer, product manager, designer, and a
UX/UI researcher. We have clear business goals to achieve.

The ideal candidate will have led in the development of a JavaScript
application at scale. You'll mastered JavaScript long ago, knowing the
pitfalls of asynchronous javascript, and know how to leverage modern standards
to avoid them. You'll evangelize importance of encapsulation, separation of
concerns and other best practices that lead to building reusable components
and libraries. You'll have had experience building ReactJS components and
GraphQL APIs. Knowledge of Ruby and Rails a huge plus.

This an ideal position for a highly motivated individual wanting to make a
significant impact through the work they do. If this sounds like you, please
reach out to me brett@grandrounds (mention HackerNews) and we'll be in touch.

[1][https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/)
[2][https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-
digital...](https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-digital-
health/) [3][https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-
Compan...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-
Work-For-LST_KQ0,43.htm) [4][https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-
launching-companies...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-launching-
companies-list/)

------
profpandit
2 month OSX programming contract for a pair of programmers in Sevilla, Spain

We're developing a tool (an OSX app) for OSX app developers

email profpandit@khitchdee.desi

~~~
profpandit
This posting was an error

------
GTSblend
Fixate.io - not full time but if you are a technical writer or practitioner
and are looking for supplemental income give us a call.

------
jbkkd
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

We are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers (especially with Python experience) to join us.

We're building a modern, event-driven infrastructure for interacting with both
consumers (via the web, mobile and smart-meters) and the industry (eg data
flows, consumption forecasting, trading on the wholesale market).

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy and Jupyter for
analysis and forecasting, and Celery for background tasks.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform, Atlas) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline. See, for
example, [http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-
chec...](http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-checks.html)

Client-side, we use React and SASS; our mobile apps are built using React
Native.

Engineering standards are high. All code is well tested and thoroughly
reviewed.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult _design_ challenges to solve. The UK energy market is complicated, dated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult _technical_ problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more dis-aggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that’s fighting climate change. We’re the largest investor in solar generation in the UK, and are funding wind and anaerobic digestion. We're helping people to use greener technology and renewable energy, all helping move the UK towards a lower carbon future

We’re looking for someone who thrives on providing alternative opinions,
challenging those around them and being challenged, and owning a problem and
working on their own initiative.

Drop us a message at talent@octopus.energy

------
3dhubsamsterdam
Amsterdam, NL | VP Engineering, Product Manager, Front-end Lead, Director
Business Development, Technical Marketing Engineer, UI/UX Designer, Growth
Marketeer |Full-time, ONSITE|

3D Hubs is expanding the team! Scale-up, series B funding, disrupting the
prototyping and manufacturing industry through a marketplace for 3D printing.
Our tech stack: - Python (Flask/SQLAlchemy) - PostgreSQL - RabbitMQ - ES6
(Angular 1.5, Three.js) - Sass / Pug - Docker - AWS: EC2, S3, RDS etc

The development team is looking for a VP Engineering that has both strong
technical background and a helicopter view on the business. We have 20
passionate engineers (R&D, back-end, front-end, UX/UI, Data, DevOps, QA)and
with plans to expand further this year.

The Product Manager should ideally have technical background, entrepreneurial
experience and at least a few years of product management/owner experience.
The person will have a decisive role in what how our marketplace will develop
in going forward. Take ownership of the roadmap, improve clock speed and take
the platform forward.

The Front-end Lead will manage the current front-end team and spearhead the
technical roadmap. This person will with strong project management skills be
responsible for building new features, in tune with the latest trends in the
3D printing industry, testing and improving overall performance.

Director Business Development:
[https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/997f5436-b901-4b12-a9b2-425abed...](https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/997f5436-b901-4b12-a9b2-425abedab5f2)

Technical Marketing Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/03b76b22-c005-4498-bd69-b737d00...](https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/03b76b22-c005-4498-bd69-b737d00d883a)

UI/UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/e715385a-1a94-49f4-8b96-af3674f...](https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/e715385a-1a94-49f4-8b96-af3674f7fa15)

Growth Marketeer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/d5cad31d-2c5f-42a5-a810-dab0394...](https://jobs.lever.co/3dhubs/d5cad31d-2c5f-42a5-a810-dab0394d4710)

Recruitment process: hr - tech/team - co-founders - offer

More info on the company culture -
[https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs](https://www.3dhubs.com/jobs).

Would love to tell you more about the challenges of being spot on in a
developing industry - 3D printing. Drop me a line at alina@3dhubs.com!

------
fheisler
Opportunity@Work | Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

As a full-time software developer, you will work with our small in-house
product team to help us realize our vision of a multi-sided labor marketplace
designed to enable skills-based, inclusive hiring that reaches millions of
Americans. You will:

    
    
      - Develop technical solutions according to specification
      - Help translate broader product vision into possible technological solutions
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Help interpret feedback from user testing sessions into actionable advice
      - Help define interfaces with the diverse array of relevant tools and players (e.g., job boards used by job seekers, applicant tracking systems used by employers)
      - Collaborate with technical and nontechnical teammates across Opportunity@Work
      - Help chart the technical course from MVP to reliable scale
    
    

You are passionate about using technology in service of the most pressing and
complex social challenges. You are experienced in working in agile product
development teams. You have experience with and a track record of
demonstrating excellence across the following skills and technologies:

    
    
      - Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap)
      - Back-end data architecture (API design)
      - Object-oriented programming and at least one modern web framework (we use Rails)
      - Managing the software development lifecycle within a team; agile development
      - Making smart tradeoffs of efficiency/speed/reliability/maintainability
      - Following software development best practices (automated testing, code comments, etc)
      - Collaborating with nontechnical partners to effectively communicate technical outcomes
      - Taking a user-driven approach, finding effective solutions for users of diverse socioeconomic and educational backgrounds
    
    

You should also have:

    
    
      - Passion for our mission: You care deeply about workforce, social justice and inclusive training/hiring related issues.
      - Clear communication: You have good written and verbal communication skills with the ability to synthesize complex information into simple and engaging terms with your audience in mind.
      - People-centered approach: You enjoy engaging with people and have a talent for building and managing strong relationships that achieve outcomes. You are comfortable working in teams and can build rapport with people from diverse backgrounds and perspectives and use a human centered design approach to your work.
    

To apply, visit [https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-
team/#software](https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-team/#software)

------
Khay1024
Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. All of us at Flexport share a vision for
a world where any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for
geographic distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

We are a licensed customs brokerage and freight forwarder built around an
online dashboard. Our services include air freight, ocean freight, trucking,
fulfillment, and cargo insurance. By automating these services and delivering
them through an online dashboard, we’ve dramatically reduced costs and
improved reliability.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our team of logistics managers offer
world-class customer support to ensure all shipments exceed our clients
expectations.

Backed by Google Ventures, Bloomberg Beta, First Round Capital, Y Combinator
and many more, Flexport is redefining how companies manage their global supply
chain.

Flexport is hiring Full Stack + Front End Engineers in SF Want to build
software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global trade in an
industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building products that
are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of geographic,
regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process
of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of
entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international trade. To do this,
we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts interested in
solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar industry. We are
growing our book of business by 20% every month & expanding teams in out SF HQ
& internationally.

Started in 2013, we've raised $94M from investors that include Peter Thiel’s
Founders Fund, Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y
Combinator, & more.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and
-Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS. Want to learn more? Email
Moira@flexport.com or check us out at flexport.com

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY / Dublin, Ireland / Portland, OR | ONSITE
only Find all listings & apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

In Dublin: Engineering Manager - Site Reliability
([http://grnh.se/xmo6i21](http://grnh.se/xmo6i21))

Software/Systems Engineer - Site Reliability
([http://grnh.se/autmnb1](http://grnh.se/autmnb1))

In Portland: Engineering Manager - Site Reliability
([http://grnh.se/1or83c1](http://grnh.se/1or83c1))

IT Support Specialist ([http://grnh.se/k4yfhr1](http://grnh.se/k4yfhr1))

Software/Systems Engineer - Site Reliability
([http://grnh.se/w67p2c1](http://grnh.se/w67p2c1))

In NYC: Technical Writer ([http://grnh.se/2axlhr1](http://grnh.se/2axlhr1))

Creative Website Developer ([http://grnh.se/4cistp1](http://grnh.se/4cistp1))

IT Security Engineer ([http://grnh.se/0nritq1](http://grnh.se/0nritq1))

IT Support Specialist ([http://grnh.se/uy8k2x1](http://grnh.se/uy8k2x1))

Network Engineer ([http://grnh.se/poua7d1](http://grnh.se/poua7d1))

Senior Software Engineer - Android
([http://grnh.se/nmb2lk1](http://grnh.se/nmb2lk1))

Senior Software Engineer - Frontend
([http://grnh.se/qtk0nd1](http://grnh.se/qtk0nd1))

Senior Software Engineer - Product Backend
([http://grnh.se/7coe2n1](http://grnh.se/7coe2n1))

Software Engineers for the following teams: Analytics, Application
Infrastructure, Core Service, Data, Edge Infrastructure, Frontend, Product
Backend, Security, SRE (find all listings at
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1))

We have a few other roles as well, including marketers, recruiters, analysts &
data scientists, etc.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Period. That's really
the gist of it: Squarespace takes excellent care of its employees. Not only do
we boasts one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully
covered health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and
a solid 401k match, but working at Squarespace also means working with a great
community of people who love design and are passionate about great products.
This is a company that cares deeply about its employees and employees who care
deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be building the platform
that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its design.

A few of our recent hires came right from this thread!

~~~
gangstertim1
Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have questions (I'm a PM here,
former FE Engineer) or just want to chat.

tmiller @ squarespace.com

~~~
kyoton
Just sent you an email. Hoping to hear more!

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Lead Mobile Engineers | New York, San Francisco, Chicago,
Dallas, Denver, Atlanta | Full Time | On Site & Travel | VISA transfer OK |
www.thoughtworks.com/

APPLY:

New York:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767)

San Francisco:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920)

Chicago:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775)

Dallas:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638)

Denver:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212)

Atlanta:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645)

ABOUT THOUGHTWORKS:

As software delivery consultants, we work with a variety of clients that hire
us to solve complex and interesting problems. Each client we work with gives
us a new perspective and a broad exposure to different technologies, which
leads to a pretty unlimited learning environment. If you have a passion for
exploring new technologies, chances are you’ll fit right in.

Our Lead Mobile Engineers partner with our clients to define their mobile
strategy and are hands-on in building applications that can scale an
enterprise system. We create enterprise mobile applications that are clean,
well-tested, scalable and deployed in a CI/CD pipeline.

WHAT WE’RE LOOKING FOR:

Ideal candidates have been working in the mobile space for a few years, have
led a few mobile teams, can lead mobile strategy, and care about best
practices like testing and continuous delivery. We are particularly interested
in engineers with native iOS experience, especially Swift.

We have a strong preference for candidates with previous full stack
development experience, as the nature of consulting means working on projects
with a huge variety in scale, scope and technology. However, we are open to
considering candidates without previous full stack experience if there is a
strong desire to learn from our full stack developers, DevOps engineers, etc.

We work almost exclusively on client site providing a mix of delivery and
consulting services, so you’ll travel extensively as part of your role.

------
leegutman
Enigma | New York, NY | [https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

We're a Series B company based in New York City and backed by NEA Ventures,
Two Sigma Investments, Comcast and American Express. Enigma was founded in
2012 out of an effort to retrieve, normalize, and host public data. Our view
is that public data reflects more of our everyday lives than most of us
realize. It’s everywhere, from a plane taking off at an airport to a barrel of
crude oil flowing through a pipeline to a new drug being approved. These
things exist in specific and separate public datasets, but together, they can
provide a vast and powerful view of what’s happening in the world.

We believe in curiosity and the power of discovery. Our mission is to empower
people to interpret and improve the world around them. To deliver on that
ambitious goal, we place data into the context of the real world and make it
connected, open, and actionable. Our repository of public data informs and
trains each of our enterprise offerings.

The team has more than doubled in size this year and we’re looking to continue
to expand our engineering team to meet business demand.

Engineering Openings:

Site Reliability Engineer, Developer Tools:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/site-reliability-engineer-
dev...](https://www.enigma.com/careers/site-reliability-engineer-developer-
tools)

Developer Writer: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/technical-
writer](https://www.enigma.com/careers/technical-writer)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
test](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-test)

Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-
engineer-frontend](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-frontend)

Software Engineer, Envoy: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
envoy](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-envoy)

Software Engineer, Backend: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
backend](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-backend)

Director of Engineering, Envoy: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/director-
engineering-envoy](https://www.enigma.com/careers/director-engineering-envoy)

Engineering Manager:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/engineeringmanager](https://www.enigma.com/careers/engineeringmanager)

Principal Engineer, Backend:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/principalengineerbackend](https://www.enigma.com/careers/principalengineerbackend)

Please submit via the links above, cheers!

------
ashleynoredink
NoRedInk | Front-end, Backend, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

~~~
pdimitar
Would you guys consider accepting an intro email? I feel your submission form
is not enough for a good introduction.

------
joshuakelly
Universe | Senior Full Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.universe.com/](https://www.universe.com/)

At Universe, we bring the world together through real-life experiences, so you
build memories that last a lifetime. We’re on a mission to reclaim the human
connection by providing event ticketing technology which has touched the lives
of millions around the world.

As a Senior Full Stack Developer at Universe, you will apply your passion for
technology and live events in your quest to build a world-class Event
Ticketing platform. In this deeply technical and business-minded position,
you’ll architect, implement, and evolve our frontend and backend systems with
a talented team of like-minded peers. As a senior developer with great
influence on our product, you’ll be challenged with the rewarding tasks of
understanding our customers with strong empathy, curating an amazing product
experience, and championing our vision to new heights.

Application process:

* Submit application at [http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/6hV3Xj/Senior-Full-Stac...](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/6hV3Xj/Senior-Full-Stack-Developer)

* Phone screen

* Meet the leadership team + Pair programming challenge (in person if you’re local)

What your day would look like:

* Writing new application code for our core product API and client (especially transactional pieces)

* Advocating best practices for development and testing

* Performance profiling new and existing features in both our server processes and in the browser

* Mentoring junior developers on the team and promoting skill growth

What we’re looking for:

* Experienced in Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, and/or MVC backend frameworks

* Experienced in React or Ember frontends

* Excited about BDD, automated deployment, fixing bugs, and shipping code

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to a nascent team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include local sake and cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

More information @ [http://careers.universe.com](http://careers.universe.com)

~~~
l_pan_
10/10 would recommend

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product / Designer/Developer / Web Developers / Full Stack
Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Programmatic Advertising Engineers /
Back End Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK or 100% remote (UK
residents only) | Full-time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, a focus on credible independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for
designing and developing all aspects of UI and brand, including a new homepage
format. You will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to
contribute authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the
entire software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping presentation.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Programmatic Advertising Engineer/, you’ll use JS
(ES5, ES6) and NodeJS to develop our unique bespoke programmatic advertising
technologies, helping maintain our role as the leading UK publisher in ad
tech.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will
largely be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem
solving, finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability
challenges and security concerns.

All positions are available at our head office in London Euston/Kings Cross,
and developer roles are also available 100% remote (UK residents only).

If you like the sound of this, we’d love to hear from you, so get in touch!
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE | Now
Hiring Senior Software Engineers (Python, Ruby and JavaScript), Senior Rails
Developers, Senior JS App Engineers and Customer Success!

Leadpages is a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup and we focus on conversion
optimization software. We're 100% committed to diversifying our team to
include all members of the Python, Ruby, Java, and PHP communities - we've
found that through this diversity, we're able to grow in infinite ways and
build great things. We have an excellent culture that is lightyears ahead of
the industry and a great appreciation for work-life balance (we practice this
heavily!), AND... we work remote two days per week with the other three days
from our incredible downtown Minneapolis office (yes, if you are not already
local, you’d have to be open to relocation).

What we’re using…

The Leadpages main app was built with Python on Google App Engine on the
backend; we have a fantastic Python REST API stack based on the Falcon
framework and running in Kubernetes. Our Distributed Systems team is using
Scala and Akka, while our DevOps team is using Docker, Ansible, Grafana,
Kibana, Jenkins, ElasticSearch and Google Compute Engine. On the front end,
we’re using modern JS tools like Aurelia, React, Redux, and Babel.

Our Drip product team is busy with scaling and creating one of the MarTec
industry’s most impressive marketing automation platforms. It’s a beautiful
Rails app that’s built on Rails 4, AWS, JSON, Sidekiq, and PostgreSQL.

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Python Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2qLeBRq](http://bit.ly/2qLeBRq)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2stS10X](http://bit.ly/2stS10X)

\- Senior JavaScript Engineer =>
[http://bit.ly/2sjK0w8](http://bit.ly/2sjK0w8)

\- Senior Software Engineer => [http://bit.ly/2rvL16m](http://bit.ly/2rvL16m)

These are all full-time positions with excellent benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k (+match), Open PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home
days, and more! We even offer generous relocation packages to help you
relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

 __If you 're interested in seeing any other open positions within our
Marketing, Product, HR/Recruiting, Customer Success or Operations teams, check
out our website at
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com

Let’s build something awesome!

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Washington, DC | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We have open marketing positions for all levels of experience at our San
Francisco headquarters:

\- We're seeking a Head of Growth to lead our marketing function. This is a
great opportunity, as we are a high-growth consumer brand, and our planned
marketing budget and team are significant. As such, we're keeping the bar
high: qualified candidates will have experience with online and offline media
campaigns, 'guerrilla' and hyper-local marketing, brand marketing efforts,
people management, agency management, analytics, and strategy. This position
reports to the CEO. [https://www.rinse.com/careers/head-of-
growth/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/head-of-growth/)

\- We're seeking experienced Marketing Managers with a number of different
specialties:

    
    
          - Email Marketing Manager
          - SEO Marketing Manager
          - Performance Marketing Manager
    

For each of these specialties, we're seeking individuals with relevant
industry experience, an analytical mindset, and enough depth in their
specialization area that they will add to the company's aggregate skill set.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-
manager/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager/)

\- Finally, we're hiring a few entry-level Marketing Associates to round out
the team. An attention to detail, excellent written and verbal communication
skills, and analytical or quantitative capability are all important skills for
this role. If you'd like to break in to the startup scene, this is your
chance.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/associate/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/associate/)

2) We're also hiring a Head of Product or Product Manager to steer our user
experience, website, mobile apps, and other customer touch points. We're
looking for an individual with significant product management experience,
solid project management skills, a strategic perspective, and the soft skills
to work with our designers, software engineers, and marketers.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/product-
manager/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/product-manager/)

3) We're always looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with React Native, but an
individual with solid systems engineering fundamentals will succeed,
regardless of technical specifics. We're building tools and for our customers,
our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target rich"
environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact
on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route
optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, SMS automation, and a suite of
mobile apps for our customers and staff. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

4) We're hiring our first Data Analyst or Data Scientist to augment our data-
driven management culture. The ideal candidate will span Data Engineering,
Data Science, and Business Intelligence roles, and be familiar with enterprise
data warehousing technologies. Important technical skills include SQL and
Excel, with Python familiarity a plus. We have an interesting and growing data
set; this position will enjoy considerable executive visibility and a
significant influence in the direction of the company. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-
analyst/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-analyst/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for even
more open positions!

Want to join a rapidly-growing startup that actually has a sustainable
business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you
were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH, Phoenix AZ | ONSITE
[https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer III - Workday Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--wo...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2669/developer-iii--workday-developer/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer II - Mobile Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mob...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mobile-developer/job)

* Developer I - Test Automation (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2816/developer-i--test...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2816/developer-i--test-automation/job)

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job)

* Senior Software Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/senior-software-e...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/senior-software-engineer/job)

* Software Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer/job)

* QA Automation Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2690/qa-automation-eng...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2690/qa-automation-engineer/job)

* Application Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/application-developer-ii/job)

* Applicaiton Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-devel...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/application-developer-i/job)

All job listings:
[https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all](https://careers.hyland.com/en/Apply/?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
muratk
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, INTERNS, VISA,
Code4Good [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Senior JS-UI Dev: [https://goo.gl/pXPUfx](https://goo.gl/pXPUfx) | Full-Time
Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users - 12+ million researchers
worldwide.

React Native (iOS app):
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ReactNativeEngineer)
PHP Full-stack:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SoftwareEngineerPHP)
Java Big Data Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerB...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SeniorSoftwareEngineerBigData)
Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/EngineeringManager)
Frontend UX Engineering:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/UXEngineerFrontend](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/UXEngineerFrontend)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear..). We
offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Visa Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible
hours | In-house activities Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net. You won't
regret this one.

Learn about us:
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[http://www.businessinsider.de/researchgate-mission-to-
change...](http://www.businessinsider.de/researchgate-mission-to-change-
science-2016-9) [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-research-
researchgate-gates-goldman.html?_r=0)

~~~
seekgk
Are you looking for PM (experienced in Consumer and Enterprise products) with
good understanding of analytics and machine learning?

~~~
gguevara
Yes! Definitely! That sounds like a pretty good fit to us. We have a couple of
positions open in our product department, check them out:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ProductManager_product](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/ProductManager_product)

You can send your profile to careers@researchgate.net and we will take a look!
Or share with us your social profiles here and we will get back to you :)

------
aurelianito
I am up-voting the messages that explicitly tell a salary or salary range.
Would you like to join me?

~~~
nandemo
While I support that, I also understand why some people -- especially outside
the US, or in the US but outside the tech hubs -- would be cautious about
posting salary ranges. Quoting who_is_firing:

> _Every HN hiring thread has someone comment on how low salaries sound for a
> specific country they are not from. Can we stop dis-incentivizing employers
> to be transparent about their salaries with negative comments?_
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13549090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13549090)

Sure enough we already have an instance of that type of comment here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14243428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14243428)

Another example from a previous thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12023984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12023984)

That sort of comment isn't helpful.

~~~
who_is_firing
Yes agreed. dang can we get a comment at the top of the "Who is hiring
thread?" to please avoid these kind of comments?

------
EduardoNJF
Data Visualization Engineer | Hedge-fund | New York, Chicago | ONSITE |
Full­time | $170k - $300k+(skill based and seniority based) with great
benefits

World's leading machine learning driven hedge fund are looking for Data
Visualization Engineers to work on real-time high frequency data
visualization. You will work on the design and production of innovative
interactive data visualizations using open-source technologies within a strong
team of professionals renowned in their fields. The platform is
internationally recognized and has won many awards. Future work would also
involve data mining structured and unstructured datasets so interest in the
field is beneficial.

Skills required; JavaScript, D3.js, Python, HTML, CSS. Skills desired;
Node.js, Angular, WebGL. A bachelor’s degree, Computer Science, Engineering,
Mathematics or STEM background preferred.

If you are interested in discussing in more details, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com Thanks, Eduardo

------
dang
Please don't use ASCII art or other visual gimmicks in these threads. That
one's cute, but it's not fair to the other posters.

~~~
galori
:( although thats disappointing I understand.

The "edit" button is gone...do you want me to re-post the message without the
ascii art and you can delete this one? (but then I lose my spot in the
chronological order)

~~~
galori
Ok well here is a version without the ASCII art. If you're able to edit,
replace the one ^^ with this one
[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1746753b72cca71941bc7e8ca0...](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1746753b72cca71941bc7e8ca07b389c)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll use that. I've detached this off-topic subthread since it's no
longer relevant to the ad.

~~~
galori
Thanks!

------
irnnr
August Home | Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.august.com](https://www.august.com)

August is seeking a Site Reliability Engineer who will be responsible for
deploying, managing, monitoring August infrastructure. The ideal candidate
will ensure that August’s systems are functioning at their highest level of
performance in a cost-effective way. The SRE will have strong analytical and
troubleshooting skills, work well under pressure and be obsessive about
security, quality and performance. Above all the Devops engineer will automate
all the things.

~~~
justboxing
Here's their Jobs Page => [https://august.com/jobs/](https://august.com/jobs/)

------
EduardoNJF
Python expert | Hedge-fund | New York | ONSITE | Full­time | Up to $400k(skill
based) + great benefits

Leading HFT hedge fund is seeking a Python Developer to support deep learning
research, develop trading platforms, real-time simulation and risk engines.
Skills required; minimum 3+ year’s experience in Python, candidate must also
be extremely proficient in; Numpy, SciPy and Anaconda.

If you are interested in discussing in more details, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
JabavuAdams
I can't comment on the back-end jobs, but I did interview at Uken a couple of
weeks ago, with bizarre results.

I was interviewing for a Team Lead role. When I mentioned to people in my
network that I was interviewing at Uken, they generally told me to steer
clear. I decided not to pay much attention to this, since I knew the company
had a couple of rough / cancelled projects a couple of years ago. I decided to
look at them through fresh eyes. Also, I was excited to take on a formal team
lead role, as I have often performed these duties informally, and I'm getting
older.

The first set of interviews went well. There was a minor coding test and I
seemed to ace it. The role would have been all about C# with Unity, but I had
my choice of coding language for the question, and chose Python. One of the
interviewers that day seemed to imply that the project I'd be taking over had
some serious code quality issues. To me this was an opportunity, rather than a
turn-off. I'd have a chance to make an immediate impact, I thought.

Then came the second set of interviews. First, I talked to the CEO. That
seemed to go well, and got me further excited about the role. The next step
was white-boarding with the other team lead (not the one from the first tech
interview).

The question was to architect / design a card and deck API in C#. I felt well
prepared for this, as I've worked on card / casino-like games in the past.
Before getting very far in, he threw me a curve-ball: you should also support
Magic-style collectible card games. He kind of seemed to be making things up
as we went along -- it seemed pretty clear that he hadn't run through this
exercise himself. By the end of the interview, he was saying things like
"maybe I shouldn't have thrown in the Magic requirement".

It could have gone better. I don't think I aced it, but I also don't think I
did poorly. I made a couple of unforced errors e.g. defining enums where I got
confused between C++ and C#. I also started to use an ArrayList instead of a
List<T>.

The exercise didn't test any of the advanced or esoteric features of C#. In
fact, the interviewer said that they don't use advanced features. They just
use plain-vanilla C# because they have a lot of interns, and frankly he didn't
know Unity when he started the job.

So, I leave thinking, "well, I could have done better, but they seemed
satisfied".

A couple of days later, I get a call from HR stating that my knowledge of C#
is not sufficient. Having a C# expert is critical to the role. Keep in
touch...

Now, keep in mind the interviewer's statements re: C#. Also, C# is a dead-easy
language. Also, I taught C# using Unity, for game programming for a couple of
years. But apparently I don't know C#.

Had they said, we weren't satisfied with how well you architected the
solution, I would have found that disappointing, but not bizarre. Maybe this
was lost in translation between the dev and HR?

But, here's the thing. I mention my weird interview to some friends, without
naming the company. A friend asks "was that Uken?". Apparently he interviewed
there within the last few months for a Senior Dev role. He aced the first
technical test (same problem as me), after being told by HR that there would
be no technical test that day. He even implemented unit tests, and they all
passed to the interviewer's satisfaction. A day or two later, he gets feedback
that he did not pass the technical test.

So, something's up. Whether by accident, or on purpose, these guys seem unable
to hire good people. I'd be cautious about burning any time on them. Of
course, YMMV, anti-loops, etc.

~~~
dang
Please don't post like this to the Who Is Hiring threads. They're top-heavy as
it is, and (even assuming what you've written is 100% true) this is way off
topic. It also puts the person who posted the job in the unfair position of
having either to leave the comment unanswered or get involved in an
inappropriate back-and-forth.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14461227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14461227).

~~~
zerr
Actually, these kind of comments are quite helpful and save tons of time for
people. And it gives the person who posted the job a chance to explain the
situation. Such "live" reply/comments is one of the best things in this
thread.

------
mbooking
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA support | Relocation
to Amsterdam Booking.com is hiring smart people just like you, if you want to
live in beautiful city like Amsterdam and work at Booking.com, I recommend you
to apply for these jobs:

Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/ci7oka1](http://grnh.se/ci7oka1)

Sr. Software Developer - [http://grnh.se/gahd3r1](http://grnh.se/gahd3r1)

Android Developer - [http://grnh.se/iaf6et1](http://grnh.se/iaf6et1)

Sr.Android Developer - [http://grnh.se/8aek3x1](http://grnh.se/8aek3x1)

Sr. IOS Developer - [http://grnh.se/qs4fru1](http://grnh.se/qs4fru1)

UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1](http://grnh.se/v4fgwh1)

Frontend Developer - [http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1](http://grnh.se/mf4e3d1)

Full Stack Software Developer (Beijing, China) -
[http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1](http://grnh.se/hrt4cv1)

More about job vacancies at [http://grnh.se/6tnb3v](http://grnh.se/6tnb3v)

~~~
dang
You guys have posted three times in this thread and you've done this before as
well. That's totally not cool.

------
irnnr
August Home | Embedded Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.august.com](https://www.august.com)

August is seeking an Embedded Software Engineer who will contribute in
architecting, writing and deploying the next generation of August product
firmware. The ideal candidate will have experience developing complex firmware
architectures with and without operating systems, paying particular attention
to low power consumption.

This position is an integral part of the product development team and will
regularly collaborate with different teams in the organization, spanning from
hardware to backend.

------
irnnr
August Home | Senior Backend Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.august.com](https://www.august.com)

As a backend software engineer working on August’s backend applications and
infrastructure, you will ensure that August’s REST API services are always
fast, available, scalable and engineered to scale. You will join a team of
seasoned engineers to develop, maintain, debug, optimize the heart of August’s
system and other miscellaneous services. You will work in collaboration with
the iOS, Android, web development and embedded software development teams to
optimize our user experience with the August Smart Lock.

As a successful candidate you will have strong analytical and troubleshooting
skills. You must be passionate about delivering best of breed system. You must
be obsessive about security, quality and performance.

------
jecjec
Ivory Clasp (www.ivoryclasp.com) is looking for Engineer #2 to join our team!
Ivory Clasp is a technology driven retail company. As an engineer at Ivory
Clasp you would be using data and technology to change the way women shop –
from integrating data science into physical product design to developing
reverse logistics software to support the next generation of retail. This is
an opportunity to gain experience working with a highly cross-functional team
on projects that directly impact key business metrics. This role is based in
Downtown Los Angeles.

In this position, you will:

• Implement new features

• Fix bugs and improve upon existing infrastructure

• Brainstorm on technical and functional solutions

• Contribute on cross-functional projects

• Analyze data and gather requirements

• Write quality unit tests

• Pair program with the CTO

• Balance speed vs. depth of solution – be able to both hack and engineer, and
know which approach to take when

Our Stack:

• Ruby 2.3

• Ruby on Rails 5.1

• Webpack 2

• MySQL

• Elastic Beanstalk

• React

• Redux

• Sidekiq (in the future)

• ElasticCache (in the future)

• various other Ruby on Rails tools such as Devise, Kaminari, Factory Girl
etc.

Email me at joseph.e.combs at gee mail DOT com to find out more!

------
rogik
People.ai, Inc. | Engineering/Sales/Customer Success | San Francisco| ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

Y Combinator-Backed People.ai is Hiring in Engineering, Sales and Customer
Support to Help Us Build AI for Better Team Management

People don’t quit their jobs, they quit their managers. Everyone has had a
manager that makes them want to call in sick. Everyone has had a manager who
regularly forces their team to chase their own tail doing meaningless work.

Why? Because most managers manage their teams blindly. They don't hire, coach
and promote based on data. Instead, they make decisions based on their gut.
These decisions are made because managers don’t have the data to make smarter,
more informed decisions when it comes to managing.

Not anymore. At People.ai we’re helping managers make decisions about their
team based on data, not intuition. We’re starting with sales teams because
they’re a particularly notorious black box. No manager today can definitively
say what makes a “top performer” better than a “low performer.” People.ai is
solving this dilemma by making sales management transparent and building the
world’s first predictive sales management platform, powered by AI.

People.ai was part of the YC S’16 batch, launched the product in July of this
year and was the first company in the batch to raise a Series A. Less than
three months after our launch we’re already being used by sales teams at 50+
blue chip companies including Rubrik, Gainsight, Mulesoft and Optimizely.

We have a 10+ person team and are actively looking for Senior Front-end and
Back end Engineers to join us. Our team needs someone with full-stack/backend
development experience as well as a deep background in Python, Linux, AWS,
REST APIs and machine learning. Salesforce API experience is a plus!

Our Sales team is looking for Enterprise Account Executives and Sales
Development Representatives. A background in on-demand/SaaS, CRM, SFA or
marketing software sales is strongly preferred. You must have a proven record
of consistently meeting and exceeding quota in a fast-paced, competitive sales
environment.

Our Customer Success team is looking for a Customer Support Manager. This
person will be responsible for managing customer support requests via email,
chat and phone and helping to build a world-class customer support
organization. Prior experience with Zendesk, Intercom, Jira, Salesforce
Service Cloud, etc. is a plus!

This isn’t just another job. Your input will be incredibly important as we’re
currently shifting from to a microservices architecture. You’ll have an
opportunity to make a major impact on a number of our microservices and ML/big
data infrastructure as we are turning our MVP into a massively scalable
product. Find out what makes us special in this blog, We the People: Why You
Should Join People.ai.

Work out of our SOMA/San Francisco offices. We offer a competitive salary with
equity, health benefits, a cool company culture, lunches, free snacks and
drinks. No remote applicants.

Join us as we work towards quantifying people management!

Apply here: [https://peopleai.workable.com/](https://peopleai.workable.com/)

